# knitting tea party 20 november '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 20 November 15

A super windy sunny day in northwestern Ohio  Gary is outside finishing the last of the yard work (read that weed eating) having mowed over the weekend. The flower pots are in the barn for their winter sleep. The trees are bare and the leaves have all blown away so we dont need to rake them. It will look pretty bleak for the next five or six months. But one must keep in mind that in about five weeks the days start getting longer. Small blessings.

While gary was weed eating my dog yard the string caught a stone and flung it against my door window hard enough that it shattered the glass. So the debate is whether to just replace the glass or buy a completely new door. I think it would be easier to replace the glass but that would entail a service call which can be mega expensive. It doesnt need to be done quickly  I think the glass will put.

Hickory is experiencing the aches and pains of her age  she is going on fifteen. I have been giving her a motrin morning and evening  and recently switched to an aspirin twice a day. She seems to be handling it well  she likes the peanut butter encrusted dog bone I use to fasten the aspirin to.

Last week she somehow snagged her one nipple on something and poked several holes in it. We are talking bleeding all over the floor before I caught it. She insists on licking it constantly which makes it bleed again. I finally got it stopped and I think I have her convinced to leave it along. Hopefully it will heal now.

I really dont think salad in this kind of weather but I found a few that sound good.

Apple, Gouda, and Farro Salad by Two Peas

Serves 4-6

Apple, Gouda, and Farro Salad-mixed greens with apple, Gouda, farro, toasted walnuts, dried cranberries, and simple apple cider vinaigrette. This delicious salad is perfect served as a side dish or main dish!

Ingredients:

For the salad:

1/2 cup roughly chopped walnuts
6 cups mixed greens
1 large apple, core removed and thinly sliced
6 oz Arla Dofino® Gouda cheese, cut into cubes
1 cup cooked farro
1/3 cup dried cranberries

For the apple cider vinaigrette:

1/4 cup olive oil
1 1/2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
2 teaspoons honey
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard
1 teaspoon minced shallot
Salt and freshly ground black pepper, to taste

Directions:

1. First, toast the walnuts. In a small skillet, toast the walnuts, over medium heat, stirring frequently. Cook until the walnuts turn brown and smell toasted. This will take about 5 minutes. Transfer to a small bowl to cool.

2. Place the greens in a large bowl. Top with sliced apples, Gouda cheese cubes, farro, dried cranberries, and toasted walnuts.

3. To make the vinaigrette, whisk together the olive oil, apple cider vinegar, honey, mustard, and shallot. Season with salt and black pepper, to taste. Drizzle the salad with the vinaigrette and gently toss. Serve!

Note-I like to use Honeycrisp or Granny Smith apples, but any apple variety will work. I also like to use Trader Joe's 10 minute farro.

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/apple-gouda-and-farro-salad/

Wheat Berry and Spinach Salad with Orange-Curry Vinaigrette by Brenda

This Wheat Berry and Spinach Salad with Orange-Curry Vinaigrette is perfectly beautiful for any holiday table!

Yield: 6 to 8 servings

Ingredients:

For the orange-curry vinaigrette:

1/3 c. freshly squeezed orange juice zest from 1 large orange
1/4 c. extra-virgin olive oil
2 T. white wine vinegar
2 T. honey
1 tsp. Dijon mustard
1/2 tsp. sweet curry powder
1/8 tsp. kosher salt
big pinch ground black pepper

For the wheat berry and spinach salad:

1 c. uncooked wheat berries, cooked according to package directions until softened, drained and cooled
1 crisp, tart apple, cored and chopped into 1/4" to 1/2" pieces
1 T. freshly squeezed orange juice
2 green onions, chopped
1/3 c. chopped parsley
2 stalks Dole Celery Hearts, sliced thinly on the diagonal
1/4 c. roughly chopped roasted pistachios
1 6-oz. package Dole Baby Spinach
1/3 c. pomegranate seeds
kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper, to taste

Directions:

For the orange-curry vinaigrette:

1. In a small bowl, whisk together all vinaigrette ingredients and set aside.

For the wheat berry and spinach salad:

1. Add cooled wheat berries to a large bowl and drizzle 1/3 cup of the prepared vinaigrette over the top. Fold a few times to combine. Sprinkle with kosher salt and ground black pepper, to taste.

2. In a small bowl, fold together apple pieces and orange juice to coat evenly and then add all to the wheat berries.

3. Next add the green onions, parsley, celery, and pistachios. Fold to combine.

4. Then gently fold in the spinach, using as little or as much as you like.

5. Place salad in a serving bowl, sprinkle with pomegranate seeds, drizzle with a bit more of the vinaigrette, and add a little more salt and pepper, if desired. Serve additional vinaigrette on the side.

http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2015/11/18/wheat-berry-and-spinach-salad-with-orange-curry-vinaigrette-recipe/

Mexican Grilled Chicken Cobb Salad
Serves 5
Ingredients

Seasoned Baked Tortilla Strips

2 Old El Paso Flour Tortillas, cut into strips
1 tablespoon Old El Paso Taco Seasoning
1 Tablespoon olive oil

Salad

¼ cup fresh lime juice
1/3 cup + 3 tablespoons olive oil
2 teaspoons Old El Paso Salsa Seasoning Mix
1 jalapeno, seeded + diced
1 cup fresh cilantro, chopped
Salt + pepper, to taste
1 pound boneless skinless chicken breast (about 4 small breast)
1 packet Old El Paso Taco Seasoning
2 heads romaine lettuce, chopped
1 cup monterey jack cheese, shredded
1 cup cooked black beans, rinsed + drained if using canned
1 cup fresh grilled corn kernels
1 cup cherry tomatoes, halved
3 hard boiled eggs, sliced
1 avocado, pitted + sliced

Instructions

Seasoned Baked Tortilla Strips

1. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

2. In a bowl, toss together the tortilla strips, taco seasoning and olive oil, making sure all the tortilla strips are well coated.

3. Spread in an even layer on the baking sheet and bake for 10-15 minutes or until the strips are crisp. Watch closely, they will burn fast!

4. Remove from the heat and store in a sealed container for up to 1 week.

Salad

1. In small bowl, whisk together the lime juice, 1/3 cup olive oil, Old El Paso Salsa Mix, the jalapeno and cilantro. Season with salt and pepper. Set the dressing aside.

2. Preheat the grill or a grill pan to high heat.

3. Add the chicken to a gallon size Ziploc bag or large bowl. Add the taco seasoning and a drizzle of olive oil (about 3 tablespoons). Then make sure the chicken gets completely covered.

4. Grill the chicken for 3-5 minutes per side or until cooked through. The cooking time will vary depending on how thick your chicken breasts are. Remove from the grill and allow to rest 5 minutes before slicing.

5. Meanwhile, combine the lettuce, cheese, black beans, corn and tomatoes in a bowl. Toss well to combine.

6. Divide the mix among 4 dinner plates or bowls. Slice the chicken and divide among each plate. Top with eggs, sliced avocado and tortilla strips. Drizzle with dressing. Enjoy!

Note: If you would prefer, the chicken can be roasted in a 400 degree oven for 25 minutes or until cooked though. For a fun seafood twist, try using shrimp in place of chicken!

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/mexican-grilled-chicken-cobb-salad/

Buffalo Chicken Pasta Salad posted by Emily Bites

Yield: 8 (1 1/3 cup) servings

Ingredients:

12 oz dry wheat pasta (I used Farfalle)
12 oz chopped cooked boneless, skinless chicken breasts (mine was grilled)
4 cups chopped Romaine lettuce
1 celery stalk, diced
1 ½ cups shredded carrots
½ cup plain fat free Greek yogurt
2 oz crumbled blue cheese
1/3 cup light blue cheese dressing (I used Marzetti Light)
1/3 cup Buffalo wing sauce (adjust to taste if desired)

Directions:
1. Cook the pasta in salted water according to package directions and drain. Allow the pasta to cool and then place it in a container in the refrigerator for at least an hour until chilled.

2. When the pasta is cool, place it in a mixing or serving bowl and add the chicken, lettuce*, celery and carrots and stir together until well combined.

3. In a separate bowl, combine the crumbled blue cheese, Greek yogurt and blue cheese dressing. Using a fork or the back of a spoon, smush the blue cheese crumbles into the yogurt mixture until there are no large chunks remaining.

4. Add the Buffalo sauce and stir until well combined.

5. Pour the blue cheese mixture over the pasta salad and toss together until pasta salad is well coated.

*If you are planning to make this once and eat it for lunches all week, I would suggest waiting to add the lettuce and just adding it in to each serving when you pack your lunch to ensure it doesn't wilt.

Weight Watchers Points Plus: 7 per (1 1/3 cup) (P+ calculated using the recipe builder on weightwatchers.com)

Nutrition Information per (1 1/3 cup) serving: 297 calories, 35 g carbs, 7 g fat, 22 g protein, 6 g fiber (from myfitnesspal.com)

http://www.emilybites.com/2015/08/buffalo-chicken-pasta-salad.html

GRILLED CHICKEN PASTA SALAD WITH SMOKED MOZZARELLA

This flavor-packed pasta salad is loaded with juicy grilled chicken, crunchy vegetables and smoked mozzarella.

Author: Liz DellaCroce | The Lemon Bowl
Serves: 8

Ingredients

8 ounces rigatoni - cooked according to package instructions
8 ounces cubed Honey Chipotle Chicken Breasts
4 ounces smoked mozzarella - cubed
1 medium zucchini - diced
1 fennel bulb - diced
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 tablespoon Tabasco Chipotle Sauce
salt and pepper to taste

Instructions

1. Place all ingredients in a large bowl and toss well. Season with salt and pepper to taste.

2. Serve chilled or at room temperature.

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 1 cup Calories: 217 Fat: 8.2 g Saturated fat: 2.1 g Unsaturated fat: 6.1 g Trans fat: 0 Carbohydrates: 24.5 g Sugar: 2.8 g Sodium: 307 mg Fiber: 1.4 g Protein: 12.9 g Cholesterol: 24 mg

http://thelemonbowl.com/2015/08/grilled-chicken-pasta-salad-with-smoked-mozzarella

Vegetarian Taco Salads with Baked Tortilla Bowls Amy Palanjian

You could add meat if you want to make this dinner a little more substantial, or go the vegetarian route like we did. Top your salad with a mixture of salsa and plain yogurt for a super simple dressing.

Serves4

Ingredients

8 6-inch corn tortillas
Canola oil cooking spray
6 cups torn romaine lettuce or kale
2 cups black beans
1 cup chopped tomato
1 avocado, halved, seeded, peeled and sliced
1 cup sweet corn
1/2 cup shredded Mexican-style four cheese blend
1/4 cup salsa
1/4 cup plain yogurt or sour cream
Sriracha, for serving (optional)

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 375° F.

2. Heat tortillas in the microwave until warm, about 15 seconds.

3. Coat both sides of each tortilla with cooking spray.

4. Nestle the tortillas in an individual 5-inch cake pans and weight with pie weights to form a bowl.

5. Bake for 15 minutes in preheated oven until firm and beginning to brown. Transfer to a wire rack to cool.

6. Serve the tortilla bowls filled with the kale, beans, tomato, avocado, corn, and cheese.

7. Drizzle with salsa and yogurt or sour cream. Add Sriracha for an extra kick.

http://www.recipe.com/blogs/cooking/vegetarian-taco-salads-with-baked-tortilla-bowls

Classic Caprese Salad J. Kenji López-Alt

Serves 4 to 6

There's really nothing to it: Get the absolute best-quality tomatoes, olive oil, basil, and mozzarella you can find, put them on a plate, sprinkle with salt and pepper, drizzle with olive oil, and serve. The hardest part is resisting the temptation to add anything else, but stay strong and step away from the balsamic vinegar.

Ingredients

1 1/2 pounds best-quality ripe tomatoes, mixed sizes, at room temperature
8 to 12 ounces best-quality fresh mozzarella cheese, torn into bite-sized chunks
Best-quality extra-virgin olive oil
Coarse sea salt, such as Maldon or fleur de sel
Coarsely ground fresh black pepper
6 to 8 fresh basil leaves

Directions

1. Cut tomatoes into an assortment of slices and chunks and spread over a large plate in a single, slightly overlapping layer.

2. Tuck chunks of mozzarella into the tomato pieces.

3. Drizzle generously with extra-virgin olive oil.

4. Sprinkle with coarse sea salt and black pepper.

5. Tear basil leaves into small pieces with your fingertips and spread them on top. Serve immediately.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/08/classic-caprese-salad-recipe.html

Chipotle Chicken Bacon Ranch Layered Salad

Servings12

Recipe by Jessica Walker

Ingredients

3 boneless skinless chicken breasts 
1 can (10 oz) Old El Paso enchilada sauce 
6 cups torn romaine lettuce 
1 bag Chex Mix chipotle cheddar snack mix 
1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese (4 oz) 
1 cup crumbled cooked bacon 
2 green onions, sliced Ranch dressing

Directions

1. In 10-inch skillet, add chicken breasts and enchilada sauce. Cover and cook over medium heat 20 to 25 minutes or until juice of chicken is clear when center of thickest part is cut (at least 165° F).

2. Using two forks, shred chicken; refrigerate to cool.

3. Just before serving, in 6-quart trifle bowl or glass bowl, layer as follows: Gently transfer chicken mixture to bowl, being careful to keep sides of bowl clean. Top with romaine lettuce, then Chex mix, then cheese, bacon and finally green onions.

4. Drizzle dressing on top, or place in bowl on side for people to take what they want.

Expert Tips: You can also use Make-Ahead Shredded Chicken Breast for this recipe. Want to boost up the level of heat? Try Old El Paso hot enchilada sauce and Hot 'n Spicy Chex mix!

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/chipotle-chicken-bacon-ranch-layered-salad

Sesame Lime Chicken Salad

Serves: 4 servings

Ingredients

¼ cup olive oil
4 tablespoons fresh lime juice
1 teaspoon sugar
1 teaspoon toasted sesame oil
Coarse salt and fresh ground pepper
5 cups romaine lettuce, torn into small pieces
1 cucumber, cut lengthwise into quarters and sliced
3-4 cups shredded cooked chicken
3 tablespoons toasted sesame seeds
2 cups crushed tortilla chips

Instructions

1. Make dressing by combining oils, juice and sugar in a jar. Close the lid tightly and shake until well-combined. Season to taste with salt and pepper.

2. Combine chicken, lettuce and cucumber in a large salad bowl. Pour dressing over salad and toss to coat thoroughly.

3. Add sesame seeds and tortilla chips and toss again. Serve at once.

http://www.framedcooks.com/2012/08/sesame-lime-chicken-salad.html

I want a big serving of the following recipe  I just think the combination sounds so good.

Salmon, Goat Cheese and Apple Napoleons

Serves: 3-4 servings

Ingredients

One green Granny Smith apple
2 ounces goat cheese, softened
2 ounces smoked salmon, torn into small pieces
1 cup cucumber, cut into small dice
¼ cup red onion, cut into small dice
2 tablespoons capers
Olive oil for drizzling
Fresh ground pepper

Instructions

1. Make the garnish first by mixing up the cucumber, red onion and capers.

2. Right before you are ready to serve it, cut the apple into thin slices, using a mandoline (very carefully!) or a knife.

3. Assemble by placing a generous dab of goat cheese on an apple slice, topped with a little bit of salmon. Repeat with several layers, ending with goat cheese and salmon on top.

4. Surround the napoleon with the cucumber garnish and a generous drizzle of goat cheese. Grind some pepper on top and serve at once.

http://www.framedcooks.com/2014/04/salmon-goat-cheese-apple-napoleons.html#comments

Salmon, Fennel, and Apple Salad posted by David Leite

If you want bread with this, rye is the obvious choice

Serves 6

INGREDIENTS

4 tablespoons superfine sugar (or just blitz granulated sugar in the blender until finely ground but not powdered)
6 tablespoons unseasoned rice vinegar
1 teaspoon whole-grain mustard
1 fennel bulb
Juice of 1 1/2 lemons (about 4 1/2 tablespoons)
1/2 small red onion
1 large tart green apple, such as Granny Smith
1 smallish beet (red, golden, Chioggia, or a combination), steamed or roasted
2 tablespoons roughly chopped dill fronds
18 ounces exceptionally fresh raw salmon fillet (see LC Note above; the skinny tail end works quite well for this preparation) or cured or cooked salmon (that is to say, poached, grilled, broiled, roasted, smoked, or cooked in any way)
4 tablespoons light and fruity extra-virgin olive oil, or more to taste
Sea salt and freshly ground black pepper, or to taste
2 tablespoons roughly chopped dill fronds

DIRECTIONS

1. Mix the sugar with the vinegar and stir until dissolved. Whisk in the mustard until its well combined.

2. Quarter the fennel bulb, trimming the top and removing any coarse outer leaves. Core each quarter.

3. Using a very sharp knife or a mandoline, cut the fennel quarters crosswise into very thin slices.

4. Place the fennel in a bowl and toss with 1 1/2 tablespoons lemon juice.

5. Halve and core the apple and cut it into matchstick-size strips.

6. Slice the onion into very thin rings.

7. Toss the apple and onion into the bowl with the fennel and lemon juice. Add the vinaigrette and toss. (Dont make the salad too far in advance as it becomes sorta droopy if it sits around more than 30 minutes or so.)

8. Slip the skin off the beet and cut it into matchstick-size strips or very thin slices.

9. If using raw salmon, thinly slice the salmon fillet at an angle with a very sharp knife as if you were slicing smoked salmon, leaving the skin behind. 
10. Arrange the salmon slices on individual plates or a platter, being careful not to overlap the slices.

11. Brush the slices with the oil and then sprinkle with salt and pepper. Sprinkle the remaining 3 tablespoons lemon juice evenly over the salmon and let rest for 2 to 3 minutesno longer.

12. If using cooked salmon, arrange it on individual plates.

13. Arrange the fennel mixture, sliced beet, and dill alongside the slices of salmon. Serve immediately.

http://leitesculinaria.com/96714/recipes-salmon-fennel-and-apple-salad

Fennel Slaw posted by Renee Schettler Rossi

Serves 4

INGREDIENTS

1 large fennel bulb, fronds reserved for garnish if desired
Heaping 3/4 cup plain Greek yogurt (a 7-ounce container)
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
Finely grated zest from 1/2 orange, plus more to taste
1 teaspoon white wine vinegar
1 tablespoon store bought or homemade mayonnaise
1 teaspoon granulated sugar
Sea salt and coarsely ground black pepper

DIRECTIONS

1. Halve the fennel lengthwise. Rinse and cut out the hard core in the middle and reserve it for soup or some other stewed or braised use. Very thinly slice the remaining fennel with a mandoline, a hand-held slicer, or a sharp knife.

2. In a bowl, stir together the yogurt, mustard, orange zest, vinegar, mayonnaise, sugar, and salt and pepper to taste.

3. Toss the fennel in a serving dish, add half the yogurt mixture, and gently toss.

4. Add as much or as little of the remaining dressing as necessary to achieve the desired consistency. Taste and, if desired, season with more salt and pepper, mustard, orange zest, and/or vinegar to taste and garnish with orange zest and minced fennel fronds.

http://leitesculinaria.com/100644/recipes-fennel-slaw.

Ive never used fennel in anything  probably not anymore this year but maybe in the spring there will be some available and I will try it.

Heidi and Gary did get Hickory bandaged up but now she is under the porch pouting a little. She will come out when she gets hungry or sooner  who knows. I just hope she lets the bandage alone. We may need to borrow melodys collar. Lol

Saturday is Aydens tenth birthday  not sure how he is so old so quickly. He is inviting five of his friends over on Saturday for a party  they will no doubt play football. Avery decided he would go to Andrews  he wasnt interested in being here for the party. I fear the boys are growing apart little by little. I got Ayden a pack of 80 football cards which was what I got Avery. I think he will be pleased.

The wind is still blowing  I mean really blowing. Hopefully all the limbs have blown off so there are no more to pick up. Bobby says there is a cold spell coming  maybe bring our first measureable snow. He could have waited awhile for that.

Stir-Fried Cauliflower Rice Rachel Khoo

Serves 4

Ingredients

1 small head cauliflower, trimmed and separated into florets
4 green onions, white and green parts separated and finely chopped
10 baby corn, cut into rounds
1 red bell pepper, seeded and cut into thin strips
2 tbsp sunflower oil
4 eggs
pinch of white pepper
pinch of sea salt
1 red chile, seeded and finely chopped
4 cloves of garlic, peeled and finely minced
1 thumb-size piece fresh ginger, peeled and grated
1/4 cup cashew nuts, coarsely chopped
1/4 cup light soy sauce or tamari
1 lime, quartered

Directions

1. Place the cauliflower in a blender or food processor and pulse until its the consistency of bread crumbs. Transfer to a bowl; add the white parts of the green onions, the baby corn, and bell pepper; and mix.

2. Place a large nonstick frying pan over medium heat and add 1 tbsp of the oil.

3. Crack the eggs into a bowl and beat with the white pepper and salt.

4. Pour the eggs into the pan and swirl the pan around, so the mixture covers the whole base.

5. Cook for a couple of minutes, or until the eggs are set, then flip the eggs and cook for 1 to 2 minutes, or until just set.

6. Slide the eggs onto a cutting board and let cool slightly. When cool enough to handle, roll up and cut into 1/2-in-wide strips. Set aside until needed.

7. Heat the remaining 1 tbsp oil in a wok or large frying pan over medium heat.

8. Add the chile, garlic, ginger, and cashews. Cook for 30 seconds while continuously tossing in the hot oil.

9. Add the cauliflower, corn, and bell pepper. Continue tossing for 3 to 4 minutes, until its nicely golden.

10. Add the sliced egg and stir to heat through, then pour the soy sauce into the pan and toss well before dividing between bowls. Serve each with a wedge of lime and sprinkling of the green onion tops.

Tips: Use a teaspoon to scrape the skin off the ginger. Use tamari instead of regular soy sauce to make this gluten-free. Stir-frying is an excellent way to use up anything left over in the refrigerator, from roast meat to vegetables.

Excerpted from Rachel Khoos Kitchen Notebook by Rachel Khoo, photography by David Loftus (Chronicle Books, 2015).

www.thesplendidtable.com

Pressure Cooker Ragù Bolognese
You can use equal parts beef and lamb (1 pound or 450 grams each) in place of the beef.

Serves 8 to 10

Ingredients
1 cup (225 milliliters) homemade or store-bought low-sodium chicken stock
4 packets powdered gelatin (1 ounce/30 grams)
2 tablespoons (30 milliliters) extra-virgin olive oil
1/2 pound (225 grams) finely diced pancetta
1 large onion, finely minced (about 1 1/2 cups/300 grams)
2 large carrots, finely chopped (about 1 cup/200 grams)
2 large stalks celery, finely chopped (about 1 cup/200 grams)
4 medium cloves garlic, minced (about 4 teaspoons/15 grams)
1/4 cup fresh sage leaves, minced (about 1/4 ounce/8 grams)
1/2 cup fresh parsley leaves, minced (about 1/2 ounce/15 grams), divided
1/2 pound (225 grams) finely minced chicken livers
2 pounds (900 grams) ground beef chuck (about 20% fat)
1 pound (450 grams) ground pork shoulder (about 20% fat)
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
2 cups (450 milliliters) dry red wine
1 (14-ounce/400-gram) can crushed tomatoes, preferably San Marzano
1 1/2 cups (350 milliliters) heavy cream, divided
2 bay leaves
3 ounces (80 grams) finely grated Parmesan cheese
1 to 2 tablespoons (15 to 30 milliliters) Vietnamese or Thai fish sauce
1/4 cup fresh basil leaves, minced (about 1/4 ounce/8 grams)
To Serve:
1 1/2 pounds (700 grams) pappardelle or tagliatelle, or 1 pound (450 grams) dried penne
Finely grated Parmesan cheese

Directions

1. Place stock in a 1-cup liquid measure and sprinkle with gelatin. Set aside.

2. Heat olive oil in a pressure cooker over medium-high heat until shimmering. Add pancetta and cook, stirring frequently, until pancetta is browned and crisp, about 12 minutes.

3. Add onions, carrots, celery, garlic, sage, and half of parsley and cook, stirring, until softened but not browned, about 8 minutes.

4. Increase heat to high, add chicken livers, and cook, stirring, until livers are no longer pink, about 5 minutes.

5. Add beef and pork, season with salt and pepper, and cook, stirring and breaking up meat with a wooden spoon or a potato masher, until meat is no longer pink, about 10 minutes. Continue cooking, stirring occasionally, until excess liquid has evaporated and the meat starts to sizzle, about 25 minutes.

6. Add stock and gelatin mixture, wine, tomatoes, 1 cup heavy cream, and bay leaves. Seal and cook at high pressure (12 to 15 psi) for 30 minutes. Release pressure and remove lid. Simmer over moderate heat until thick and emulsified, 30 to 45 minutes longer.

7. Stir in remaining 1/2 cup heavy cream, Parmesan, fish sauce, basil, and remaining parsley. Bring to a boil, stirring constantly to emulsify. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Bolognese can be cooled and stored in sealed containers in the refrigerator for up to 1 week.

To Serve:

1. Heat Bolognese in a large pot until just simmering. Set aside.

2. Cook pasta in a large pot of well-salted water until just barely al dente. Drain, reserving 1/2 cup of cooking liquid.

3. Transfer to a large skillet and add 3/4 of sauce, along with cooking water.

4. Cook over high heat, tossing and stirring gently, until sauce is thick and pasta is coated, about 30 seconds. Transfer to a serving bowl and top with remaining sauce. Serve immediately, passing extra Parmesan at the table.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/11/pressure-cooker-ragu-bolognese-sauce-italian-rec

One Pan Healthier Chicken and Zucchini Noodle Casserole

Serves 6

Ingredients

3 cups grated zucchini (about 3 medium zucchini's)
salt
6-8 thick slices whole grain bread*
3/4 pound boneless, skinless, chicken tenders, diced**
1/2 of a small onion, grated
2 cloves garlic, minced or grated
1 carrot, grated
1/2 pound (about 4-6 ounces) dry egg noodles (optional)***
1 teaspoon dried thyme
2 teaspoons dried parsley
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
salt + pepper, taste
1 cup gouda cheese, shredded
3 1/2 cups chicken broth
1/2 cup dry white wine (or more chicken broth)
1 cup plain greek yogurt
6 tablespoons butter, melted
2 eggs
1 1/2 cups crushed cornflakes. Can sub potato chips, Ritz Crackers or even use a mix of all three****

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F.

2. Lay a clean kitchen towel on the counter and spread the grated zucchini out in a single layer. Sprinkle the zucchini with a little salt and then cover the zucchini with another clean towel. Let sit at least 10 minutes.

3. Meanwhile, grease a 9x13 inch baking dish.

4. To the bottom of the baking dish, add the cubed bread, making sure the bread mostly covers the bottom of the dish.

5. Add the chicken, grated onion, garlic, carrot, dried noodles, thyme, parsley, cayenne and a pinch of salt and pepper.

6. Sprinkle the Gouda cheese on top and add the zucchini. Add in the chicken broth, wine, Greek yogurt, butter and eggs.

7. Using clean hands (I prefer using my hands) or a spatula, mix all the ingredients up until the bread is well moistened and everything is evenly distributed.

8. Sprinkle the corn flakes over top the dish, cover with foil and bake on the middle rack for 30 minutes.

9. After 30 minutes, remove the foil and continue baking for 15-20 minutes or until the top is lightly golden and the casserole is no longer jiggly. Remove and let sit 5 minutes before serving.

Serve with fresh herbs if desired. YUM!

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/one-pan-healthier-chicken-zucchini-noodle-casserole/

Creamy Garlic Chicken Spanakopita Skillet posted by Morgan Eisenberg

Serves 6

Flaky phyllo over a spinach and chicken filling, with plenty of creamy garlic-feta sauce. Cozy up to this filling Greek-inspired dish, which turns traditional spanakopita, made with feta, spinach, dill, and scallions, into a one-skillet meal with the addition of chicken and a garlicky gravy.

Ingredients

1 pound fresh baby spinach leaves, washed
6 tablespoons unsalted butter, divided
1 1/2 pounds boneless, skinless chicken breasts or thighs, chopped into 1-inch chunks
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
5 medium cloves garlic, minced
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1/2 cup homemade chicken stock or low-sodium broth, plus more as needed
1/2 cup half-and-half
6 ounces feta cheese, crumbled
3 scallions, white and light green parts only, chopped
1 small bunch dill, chopped, plus more for garnish
6 to 8 sheets phyllo dough, thawed and covered with a towel

Directions

1. Heat a large cast iron skillet over medium heat.

2. Add spinach, a handful at a time, until the pan is full; you may have to cook the spinach in batches to ensure that it cooks evenly. Turn the spinach often until just wilted, then transfer to a colander and press out as much water as you can. Continue until all of the spinach is wilted and pressed.

3. Pour off any excess water in the skillet and place back over medium heat. Melt 2 tablespoons butter in the pan and add chicken. Season with salt and pepper. Cook, turning once, until the edges are lightly golden, about 4 minutes. Remove from heat and set aside.

4. Preheat oven to 425°F. Melt 2 tablespoons butter in same skillet and add garlic. Cook until fragrant, about 1 minute, then mix in flour. Stir together until the mixture forms a golden paste. Whisk in 1/2 cup chicken stock. Cook, stirring often, until mixture is thickened and coats the back of a spoon. Whisk in half-and-half.

5. Add feta cheese, scallions, and dill and stir, allowing the feta to melt. Remove from heat.

6. Return chicken and spinach to skillet, mixing well. If the sauce has thickened too much, add more chicken stock to reach the desired consistency, keeping in mind that the mixture will thicken even more when baking in the oven. Season with salt and pepper.

7. Melt the remaining 2 tablespoons butter in a small saucepan or in the microwave.

8. Lay a sheet of phyllo on a work surface. Brush with melted butter, then scrunch up the sheet and set it on top of the spinach mixture in the skillet. Repeat with remaining phyllo until the skillet is completely covered.

9. Bake until phyllo is golden and crisp on top, about 20 minutes. Remove from oven, garnish with additional dill, and serve warm.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/11/one-pot-chicken-spanakopita-skillet-pie-recipe.html

Cheddar Bacon Potato Packets

Ingredients:

4 medium potatoes, cut into 1-inch cubes
4 tbsp. butter
2 cups shredded cheddar cheese
1 cup cooked & crumbled bacon
2 green onions, sliced
salt & pepper to taste

This recipe is really to taste. Use as much (or as little) cheddar cheese as you like for each one. We like a lot of cheddar cheese on ours. Also, to save time, you can use those prepackaged bacon pieces or microwaveable bacon.

Directions:

1. Preheat grill to medium heat (make sure grates are clean). You'll need 4 large squares of foil to make these packets. If you aren't using nonstick aluminum foil, you'll need to make sure you spray the foil really well with nonstick cooking spray to keep potatoes from sticking while cooking.

2. Place cubed potatoes on each of the 4 aluminum foil squares. Add 1 tbsp. butter to each pile of potatoes. Sprinkle with salt & pepper, to taste.

3. Cover potatoes with about 1/2 cup shredded cheese and 1/4 cup bacon pieces.

4. Wrap foil securely around potatoes.

5. Pierce foil with a knife several times to vent steam while cooking.

6. Place on grill (only 2 shown here).

7. Cover and cook over medium heat for about 45-60 minutes until potatoes are tender.

8. Once potatoes are finished, sprinkle with sliced green onions.

9. This makes 4 very generous servings. A large potato might be enough for 2 people to share.

Cook's Notes: These can be made in the oven as well. Place packets on a baking sheet in a
375F degree oven for about 45 minutes (until potatoes are fork tender).

http://www.thecountrycook.net/2012/08/cheddar-bacon-potato-packets

Italian Breaded Pork Chops

Servings 4

Ingredients

4 boneless pork loin chops (1 lb) 
1/4 cup Gold Medal all-purpose flour 
1/2 teaspoon seasoned salt 
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder 
2 to 3 tablespoons milk 
1/2cup seasoned dry bread crumbs 
2 tablespoons olive or vegetable oil 
Shredded or shaved Parmesan cheese, if desired

Directions

1. Between pieces of plastic wrap or waxed paper, place each pork chop; gently pound with flat side of meat mallet or rolling pin until about 1/4 inch thick.

2. In shallow bowl, mix flour, seasoned salt and garlic powder. Place milk and bread crumbs in separate shallow bowls. Dip each pork chop in flour mixture, then dip in milk. Coat well with bread crumbs.

3. In 12-inch skillet, heat oil over medium heat. Cook pork in oil 6 to 8 minutes, turning once, until browned on outside and slightly pink in center. Sprinkle with cheese.

Nutrition Information: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 310 - Calories from Fat 140

% Daily Value: Total Fat 16g; 24% - Saturated Fat 4g; 20% - Trans Fat 0g; 0% - Cholesterol 65mg; 22% - Sodium 450mg; 19% - Total Carbohydrate 16g; 5% - Dietary Fiber 0g; 0% - Sugars 1g; 1% - Protein 26g; 26%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 0%; 0% - Vitamin C 0%; 0% - Calcium 4%; 4% - Iron 10%; 10%

Exchanges: 1 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 3 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 2 1/2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 1

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/italian-breaded-pork-chops

Cheesy Chicken Tater Tot Casserole {Slow Cooker}

Ingredients:

1 (32 oz.) bag frozen tater tots
1 (3 oz.) bag bacon pieces
1 pound boneless, skinless chicken breasts, diced
2 cups shredded cheddar cheese
3/4 cup milk
salt & pepper, to taste

Directions:

1. Spray slow cooker with nonstick cooking spray.

2. Layer half of the frozen tater tots on the bottom of the slow cooker.

3. Sprinkle with 1/3 of the bacon pieces.

4. Now top with 1/3 of the shredded cheese.

5. Add diced chicken on top. Season with salt & pepper.

6. Now add 1/3 of the bacon pieces and another 1/3 of shredded cheese.

7. Put the rest of the frozen tater tots on top.

8. Finish with the remaining 1/3 cheddar cheese and remaining 1/3 of bacon pieces.

9. Pour 3/4 cup milk all over the top.

10. Cover and cook on low about 4-6 hours.

Please note: Some slow cookers run at different temperatures. If you are using an older slow cooker (older than about 6 years old), your cooking time may take longer. Newer models run a bit hotter so keep an eye on this around the 4 hour mark. You want to make sure the chicken is cooked thoroughly (to 165F degrees).

Look at all that cheesy goodness on top.

Serve with your favorite veggies and a fresh, green salad.

Cook's Note: This recipe is designed for a slow cooker. If you're only option is to make this in an oven, then you will need to partially thaw the tater tots first. Spray a 9x13 baking dish with nonstick spray. Then layer ingredients into baking dish. Cover and bake at 350F degrees for about an hour to an hour and a half.

www.thecountrycook.net/2012/07/cheesy-chicken-tater-tot-casserole-slow

Mushroom Bread

serves 8

Ingredients

1 pkg (8-oz) refrigerated crescent rolls
8-oz package sliced fresh mushrooms
2 Tbsp butter, melted
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese
1/4 tsp dried Italian seasoning

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 375F. Unroll crescent rolls, do not separate. Press into a 9x13-inch pan.

2. Toss mushrooms with melted butter to coat. Arrange over top of dough. Sprinkle with cheese and seasoning.

3. Bake 15-20 minutes or until golden brown. Cut into squares and serve warm.

http://www.plainchicken.com/2015/08/mushroom-bread.html

Bread Machine Cheddar and Bacon Bread Recipe By Carroll Pellegrinelli

Ingredients

1-1/3 cups water
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1-1/4 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons plus 1-1/2 teaspoons sugar
4 cups bread flour
3 tablespoons nonfat dry milk
2 teaspoons dry active yeast
2 cups shredded cheddar or swiss cheese
8 slices bacon, crumbled -or- 3 tablespoons bacon bits*

Preparation

1. Place ingredients in bread pan in order listed or according to manufacturer's directions.

2. The cheddar cheese and bacon are added at the fruit and nut signal.

3. Depending on your machine this could be anywhere from 30 to 40 minutes into the cycle.

4. Remember, when adding the yeast last, make a small well with your finger to place the yeast. This will insure the proper timing of the yeast reaction. This bread is processed at the Basic (Standard) cycle or according to manufacturer's directions.

(Note: I've done it on the Rapid Cycle, but the cheese and bacon is completely incorporated into the bread. You still get the great flavor, but the nice texture is gone.

* Imitation or real bacon bits may be used. They can be found in the salad dressing section of the grocery store. If you use real bacon bits, use 1/2 cup.

http://baking.about.com/od/breadmachinebreads/r/cheddarbacon.htm

Pure Maple Syrup Bread Bread By Carroll Pellegrinelli

Ingredients

1 cup milk
1/4 cup butter
1 cup pure maple syrup
2-1/2 cups flour
1 tablespoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 eggs
3/4 cup chopped raw nuts, lightly toasted

Preparation

1. Grease and flour 9x5 baking pan.

2. Heat milk and butter in small saucepan.

3. Once butter is melted, stir in pure maple syrup. Remove from heat.

4. Preheat oven to 325 degrees F.

5. In a medium bowl, combine flour, baking powder and salt with a wire whisk.

6. In a large bowl, pour a little of milk mixture. Quickly stir-in eggs. Add remaining milk mixture and stir to combine.

7. Add flour mixture. Mix until well combined.

8. Stir in nuts.

9. Place batter into prepared pan and bake for 1 hour.

10.Cool in pan on wire rack for 15 minutes. Remove from pan and allow Pure Maple Syrup Bread to cool completely on wire rack. Serve with real butter.

http://baking.about.com/od/quickandsweetbreads/r/Pure-Maple-Syrup-Bread-Bread.htm

Spicy Ginger Pear Bread By Carroll Pellegrinelli

Ingredients

2 cups flour
1/2 cup toasted wheat germ
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1 tablespoon baking powder
1-1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1/2 cup chopped crystalized ginger
2 cups chopped pears*
2 eggs
1/3 cup vegetable oil
8 ounces sour cream
1/4 cup pear juice*

Preparation

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Grease 4-1/2 x 8-1/2 inch loaf pan.

2. In a large bowl, combine first 6 dry ingredients with wire whisk.

3. Hand stir in chopped ginger and pears. Set aside.

4. In smaller bowl, combine wet ingredients, eggs, oil, sour cream and pear juice.

5. Add wet ingredients to dry ingredients. Mix until moistened.

6. Pour into prepared pan. Bake for 45 minutes. Place a piece of foil over top of bread and continue to bake for 15 or more minutes.

7. Test for doneness. Cool in pan on wire rack for 15 minutes.

8. Carefully, remove bread from pan and finish cooling on rack. Once completely cool, wrap in plastic wrap and then foil. Set aside to eat the next day.

*Notes in the Margin: I used a combination of fresh and canned pears. I did this so I could use the pear juice from the can. You can purchase bottled pear juice and use just fresh pears. I got just less than a cup of chopped pears from one fresh pear. It all depends on the pear size, but if you plan to use all fresh pears, purchase 3 just in case. F.Y.I., while eating the bread, no one was able to tell the difference between the fresh and canned pears. There's one more note. My husband couldn't wait 24 hours to try the bread. Although, it did taste good that first day, it tasted much better the next.

http://baking.about.com/od/quickandsweetbreads/r/spicygingerpear.htm

We are to have measurable snow sometime this weekend  bobby says it wont be much  guess we wont get the sleigh out to go to grandmas for thanksgiving as in over the meadow and through the woods - - - . Can you imagine how much fun that would have been? My mother used to say she remembered snow that was deep enough the fences were covered and you could take the sleigh anywhere you wanted. Wonder if we would last if we were suddenly transported back a hundred years or so.

We are gearing up for the birthday boy on Saturday  five boys plus Ayden  I think I will stay in my house. Lol they are probably on the same football team as Ayden so they will no doubt be outside throwing the pigskin.

I am so amused at Avery  he gets so wrapped up in the game  he is a green bay packer fan and can spout fact and figures like a pro. He gets very upset if they lose. Lol

I love sweet potatoes in any size  shape  or form and I thought the following recipe sounded really good.

Glazed Sweet Potatoes with Maple Gastrique

Serves 6 (serving size: about 2/3 cup)

INGREDIENTS

2 pounds sweet potatoes, peeled and cut into 1/3-inch rounds
2 1/2 teaspoons kosher salt, divided
6 tablespoons maple syrup
6 tablespoons white balsamic vinegar
2 1/2 tablespoons butter
3/8 teaspoon black pepper
Cooking spray
1 tablespoon chopped fresh marjoram leaves

DIRECTIONS

1. Preheat oven to 400°.

2. Place sweet potatoes and 2 teaspoons salt in a large saucepan; cover with water to 2 inches above potatoes. Bring to a boil; reduce heat, and simmer 10 minutes. Drain potatoes.

3. Combine syrup and vinegar in a small saucepan over medium-high heat. Bring to a boil; simmer 4 minutes or until slightly thickened and syrupy. Remove from heat; whisk in butter and pepper.

4. Coat an 11 x 7-inch baking dish with cooking spray.

5. Arrange potatoes in a shingle pattern in dish.

6. Top with syrup mixture; sprinkle with 1/4 teaspoon salt and marjoram.

7. Bake at 400° for 4 minutes or until potatoes are very tender.

8. Remove from oven. Spoon sauce over potatoes; sprinkle with remaining 1/4 teaspoon salt.

www.thebittenword.com

Roasted Brussels Sprouts with Cranberries and Pecans by Stacey

About 5 servings

Ingredients

1½ pounds fresh Brussels Sprouts
3 tablespoons olive oil
¼ teaspoon salt
⅛ teaspoon pepper
1 cup toasted pecan halves
½ cup dried cranberries
1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 400° F and line a rimmed baking sheet with aluminum foil or parchment paper.

2. Wash and trim the ends from the Brussels sprouts. Remove any dark outer leaves and slice them in half from top to bottom.

3. In a large bowl, combine the trimmed Brussels sprouts with the olive oil, salt, and pepper. Toss to coat the sprouts in the oil and arrange on the baking sheet.

4. Roast for 20 to 30 minutes or until the sprouts are tender with crispy, dark roasted outer leaves.

5. Remove from the oven and toss with the pecans and dried cranberries and drizzle with the balsamic vinegar.

Serve immediately

http://southernbite.com/2015/11/18/roasted-brussels-sprouts-with-cranberries-and-pecans

Roasted Cauliflower With Rosemary And Thyme GF

YIELD: 6-8

Ingredients:

1 large whole cauliflower, with leaves still intact
olive oil spray
1 tablespoon chopped fresh rosemary
1 tablespoon chopped fresh thyme
2 teaspoons cumin
2 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese

Directions:

1. Bring a large stock pot of salted water to a boil. Add the whole cauliflower making sure it is covered in water. Simmer until just tender, about 15 to 20 minutes. Test if centre is cooked by inserting a knife into the centre of head.

2. Preheat oven to 240C degrees.

3. Transfer cauliflower in a baking tray lined with baking paper.

4. Spray cauliflower with oil. Rub cumin all over. Add herbs.

5. Bake in the oven for 30 minutes.

6. Remove from oven. Sprinkle Parmesan cheese all over cauliflower. Return to oven and roast for a further 10 minutes.

7. Serve whole. Enjoy!

http://inseasontoday.com/blog/2015/03/21/in-season-now-roasted-cauliflower-with-rosemary-and-thyme/

What would Thanksgiving be without green bean casserole. here is a different take on it to grace your table this year.

Sichuan (Szechuan) Green Bean Casserole

Ingredients

1 Pound Fresh Green Beans, Trimmed and Halved
1 Tablespoons Toasted Sesame Oil
1 Tablespoons Olive Oil
1 Medium Shallot, Minced
4 Cloves Garlic, Minced
1-Inch Fresh Ginger, Peeled and Minced
1 Cup Cremini or Button Mushrooms, Roughly Chopped
1 Cup Unsweetened, Plain Non-Dairy Milk
1/2 Cup Vegetable Broth
3 Tablespoons All Purpose Flour
2 Tablespoons Soy Sauce
2 Tablespoons Balsamic Vinegar
2 Teaspoons Brown Sugar, Firmly Packed
1 Teaspoon Dried Red Pepper Flakes
1/8 - 1/4 Teaspoon Ground Sichuan Pepper*
1 Cup Fried Shallots or Onions, Divided
3/4 Cup Crispy Fried Noodles or Wonton Strips
1

*Given that true Sichuan peppercorns can be difficult to hunt down at times, you can omit them for an equally delicious, if less tongue-tingling experience.

Directions

1. Preheat your oven to 375 degrees.

2. Pour the sesame oil into a medium saucepan and heat over high. Once blisteringly hot, add the prepared green beans and saute while stirring briskly, until seared all over but still crisp; about 5 minutes. Remove from the pan and let cool.

3. Return the pan to the stove, turn down the heat to medium, and add the olive oil, shallot, garlic, and ginger. Cook until aromatic and just barely browned around the edges; about 8 - 10 minutes. Introduce the mushrooms next and cook until softened. If any of the vegetables threaten to stick or burn, begin adding in splashes of the non-dairy milk.

4. Shake up the vegetable stock and flour in a closed jar to create a slurry. Add it into the pan, stirring to thoroughly incorporate, followed by the non-dairy milk. Introduce the soy sauce, vinegar, sugar, pepper flakes and Sichuan pepper next, reducing the heat to medium-low and stirring to combine. Continue to cook, stirring periodically, until the mixture comes to a gentle boil.

5. Remove from the stove and add the green beans back into the mixture. Mix to combine, folding in 1/2 cup of the fried shallots as well. Transfer everything into a 1 1/2-quart casserole dish and top evenly with the crispy fried noodles and remaining fried shallots. Bake for 30 - 35 minutes, until bubbly and golden brown.

Makes 6 - 8 Servings

www.BitterSweet.com

Stuffed Harvest Acorn Squash

1/4th of recipe (1 stuffed squash half): 199 calories, 2.5g total fat (1g sat fat), 127mg sodium, 44.5g carbs, 5.5g fiber, 13.5g sugars, 4g protein -- PointsPlus® value 5*

Ingredients:

Two 20-oz. acorn squash, halved, seeds removed
2 cups peeled and chopped Fuji or Gala apples
1 cup finely chopped onion
2 tbsp. golden raisins
1 tbsp. light whipped butter or light buttery spread (like I Can't Believe It's Not Butter! Light or Brummel & Brown)
1 tbsp. brown sugar (not packed)
1/4 tsp. cinnamon
Dash nutmeg
1/4 cup crumbled reduced-fat feta cheese

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Spray a baking sheet with nonstick spray.

2. Place squash halves cut-sides down on the baking sheet. Bake until soft, 25 - 30 minutes.

3. When the squash has about 5 minutes left of cook time, bring a large skillet sprayed with nonstick spray to medium-high heat. 
4. Add all remaining ingredients except cheese. Cook and stir until apple and onion have softened, about 5 minutes.

5. Flip squash halves, and evenly fill with apple mixture. Sprinkle with cheese.

MAKES 4 SERVINGS

www.hungrygirl.com

Fried Smashed Potatoes

Parmesan and parsley dress up these simple smashed potatoes for a flavorful side dish. Scrub the potatoes and combine parmesan and parsley the night before to cut down on prep time.

SERVINGS 12 to 16

Ingredients

12 - 16 small red potatoes (1-1/2 to 2 inches in diameter; 1-1/2 to 2 pounds total)
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup olive oil
3/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
3/4 cup freshly grated Parmesan cheese
2 tablespoons finely chopped fresh Italian (flat-leaf) parsley

Directions

1. Place potatoes in a large saucepan and cover with at least 1 inch of water. Add the 1 teaspoon salt to water. Bring to boiling; reduce heat. Cover and simmer for 25 to 30 minutes or until potatoes are very tender; drain potatoes.

2. Preheat oven to 450 degrees F. Transfer potatoes to a foil-lined 15x10x1-inch baking pan. Cool for 10 minutes. Using a potato masher or the palm of your hand (be careful not to burn your hand), lightly press down on each potato to smash to about 1/2-inch thickness, keeping each potato in one piece.

3. Using half of the olive oil, brush on potatoes. Sprinkle half of the salt and pepper on potatoes. Bake, uncovered, for 10 to 15 minutes or until bottoms are lightly browned and crisp. Turn potatoes; brush with the remaining olive oil and sprinkle with the remaining salt and pepper. Bake for 10 to 15 minutes more or until potatoes are lightly browned and crisp. In a bowl combine cheese and parsley. Sprinkle on potatoes. Bake for 2 to 3 minutes more or until cheese is melted.

Make-Ahead Directions: Scrub potatoes; set aside overnight. Combine the grated cheese and parsley in an airtight container; cover. Chill for up to 24 hours. Continue as directed.

Nutrition Information: Per Serving: cal. (kcal) 101, Fat, total (g) 6, chol. (mg) 4, sat. fat (g) 2, carb. (g) 9, Monounsaturated fat (g) 4, Polyunsaturated fat (g) 1, Trans fatty acid (g) 0, fiber (g) 1, sugar (g) 1, pro. (g) 3, vit. A (IU) 101.05, vit. C (mg) 5.72, Thiamin (mg) 0.05, Riboflavin (mg) 0.04, Niacin (mg) 0.67, Pyridoxine (Vit. B6) (mg) 0.1, Folate (µg) 11.68, Cobalamin (Vit. B12) (µg) 0.11, sodium (mg) 232, Potassium (mg) 269, calcium (mg) 63, iron (mg) 0.53, Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://www.recipe.com/fried-smashed-potatoes

Apple Spice Cake By Carroll Pellegrinelli

Ingredients

3 medium apples, peeled, cored, thinly sliced
2 teaspoons cinnamon
1 teaspoon nutmeg
1 teaspoon ground allspice
2 cups cake flour 
2 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup butter, softened 
1 cup sugar
3 large eggs
3/4 cup apple schnapps, apple juice, milk, water or a combination

Preparation

1. Toss apple slices with spices and set aside.

2. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

3. Grease 9x13 pan.

4. In a medium bowl, combine flour, baking powder and salt with a wire whisk.

5. In a large bowl, cream together butter and sugar.

6. Add eggs one at a time.

7. Add flour mixture alternately with apple schnapps.

8. Stir in apple slices. Bake Apple Spice Cake for 30 to 38 minutes.

Amount of servings will depend on how many slices cut.

Optional: Serve Apple Spice Cake with a dollop of whipped cream and sprinkled with cinnamon.

http://baking.about.com/od/cakes/r/applespice.htm

Apple Fritters By Carroll Pellegrinelli

Ingredients

1/2 cup milk
1 teaspoon of vanilla
1 egg
2 tablespoon butter, melted and cooled
1 tablespoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
1-1/2 cups cake flour
1 tablespoon orange zest
1/2 cup chopped apples, skin-on
1/2 cup sugar
apple butter, optional

Preparation

1. Preheat at least 2-1/2 to 3 inches of hot oil in a deep-fryer or pan to 325 degrees.

2. Blend first four ingredients.

3. In a separate bowl, combine baking powder, salt and flour with a wire whisk.

4. Fold flour, zest and apples into wet mixture.

5. Drop spoonfuls of batter into hot oil. Fry for about 2 to 3 minutes or until golden brown.

6. Drain on paper towels. Lightly toss with sugar. Serve warm with apple butter, if desired.

http://baking.about.com/od/muffins/r/applefritters.htm

Caramel Pecan Bars By Carroll Pellegrinelli

Ingredients

Crust:*

1 1/2 cups butter (3 sticks), softened
2/3 cup sugar
2 large eggs, beaten
1 tablespoon vanilla
3 cups flour
3/4 teaspoon salt

Topping:

3 1/2 cup pecan halves
3/4 cup butter
1/2 cup honey
3/4 cup packed brown sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla
1/4 cup heavy whipping cream

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

2. Lightly grease jelly roll pan (11x17").

For The Crust:

1. Cream the butter and sugar.

2. Add the eggs one at a time, and then the vanilla.

3. Gradually add the flour and salt until you have a stiff dough.

4. Press into prepared pan with hands. Be sure to press some of the dough a bit up the sides.

5.Bake for 15 minutes. Cool for 5 minutes on wire rack.

6. Place the pecan halves rounded side up on the warm crust.

Make Topping:

1. Melt 3/4 cup butter in heavy saucepan.

2. Add honey and brown sugar. Boil for 5 to 7 minutes, stirring constantly.

3. Remove from heat and stir in vanilla and cream.

4. Once completely combined, carefully pour over pecans.

5. Bake for another 15 minutes or until bubbly around sides of pan.

6. Remove from oven and cool completely before cutting.

Makes 60 to 80 pieces depending on bar size cut.

Notes in the Margin: In a hurry? You can make the crust* with an 18-ounce yellow cake mix combined with 3/4 cup melted butter. Combine them well and press into bottom and up sides of pan. Bake as above.

Another time saving tip is to use chopped pecans instead of halves. Instead of taking the time to place the pecans rounded-side up, just evenly spread the chopped nuts.

http://baking.about.com/od/barcookies/r/Caramel-Pecan-Bars.htm

Bourbon-Ginger Pecan Pie

This dialed-up pecan pie won first prize at the Brooklyn Pie Bake-Off.

Whipped cream is always the classic to serve with pecan pie. If youre looking for an ice cream to pair with it, I recommend white chocolate-fresh ginger ice cream, or it might also be nice with milk chocolate ice cream instead

One 9-inch (23cm) pie (8 servings)

Adapted from First Prize Pies by Allison Kave

If you dont want to use bourbon, dark rum would be a nice substitution, as would Cognac or rye whiskey. If you want to leave out the liquor, just add 2 teaspoons of vanilla extract and a few drops of lemon juice to counterbalance the brown sugar and maple syrup.

You could brush the rim with an egg wash  one egg yolks mixed with 1-2 teaspoons of milk, and brush it over the rim before baking the pie. If glazing the rim, it may need to be covered during baking if it gets too dark before the filling is done. You can fashion strips of aluminum foil to cover the rim of the pie if that happens.

For the dough

1 1/4 cups (175g) flour 
2 teaspoons sugar 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
4 ounces (115g) chilled unsalted butter, cubed 
3-4 tablespoons ice water

For the pecan pie filling

1 cup (215g) packed dark brown sugar
1/2 cup (125ml) dark amber maple syrup
3 large eggs, at room temperature
4 tablespoons melted butter, salted or unsalted
3 tablespoons bourbon
2 teaspoons grated fresh ginger
1 teaspoon ground (dried) ginger
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 cups (225g) pecan, lightly toasted, very coarsely chopped
1/4 cup (50g) candied ginger, finely chopped

Directions

1. To make the dough, mix the flour, sugar, and salt in the bowl of a food processor or in a stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment. (The dough can also be made by hand, in a bowl, with a pastry blended or using your hands.) Add the chilled butter and mix or pulse the dough until the butter is broken up into small pieces about the size of peas.

2. Add 3 tablespoons of ice water and mix until the dough begins to come together. If necessary, add 1 more tablespoon of water if the dough needs it to come together. Turn the dough out on a work surface and give it a few turns with your hands. Shape the dough into a disk, wrap in plastic wrap, and refrigerate for at least 1 hour.

3. Roll the dough on a lightly floured surface, or between two pieces of parchment paper until its about 13-inches (33cm) in diameter. Brush off any excess flour and transfer it to a 9-inch (23cm) pie plate or pan. Tuck the overhanging edges under, between the rim of the pie plate and the dough, and crimp the edge of the dough. Chill the dough in the refrigerator until firm.

4. To bake the pie dough, preheat the oven to 375ºF (190ºC). Prick the pie dough a few times with a fork. Line the pie dough with aluminum foil and fill halfway with beans, rice, or pie weights. Bake until the dough is set and starting to get lightly golden brown, about 15 to 20 minutes. Lift out the foil with the weights and bake until the dough is well-browned, about 5 to 8 minutes more. Turn the oven down to 350ºF (180ºC).

5. To make the filling, in a large bowl, whisk together the brown sugar, maple syrup, eggs, melted butter, bourbon, fresh ginger, ground ginger, vanilla, and salt. Stir in the pecans and candied ginger.

6. Pour the filling into the prebaked tart shell and bake until the center of the pie is seems just about set. It should still jiggle a little. Begin checking it at the 40 minute mark, but it may take 45 to 50 minutes to reach that point of doneness. Remove it from the oven and let cool on a wire rack.

Serving and storage: Pecan pie is best served at room temperature and its easier to cut when its cooled completely. Although its no slouch if slightly warm, as long as you dont mind the pieces looking a little sloppy. Ice cream or whipped cream are fine accompaniments.

The dough can be made up to two days in advance and refrigerated, or frozen for up to two months, either unrolled, or rolled out and fitted into the pan.

The baked pie can be kept at room temperature for up to four days. Ive not frozen pecan pie but it can probably be done, if well wrapped.

http://www.davidlebovitz.com/2015/11/bourbon-ginger-pecan-pie-recipe-thanksgiving/

Pumpkin Cheesecake

Ingredients

Crust

Crisp purchased gingersnap cookies to make 1 1/2 cups gingersnap crumbs 
4 tablespoons melted butter

Pumpkin Filling

3 packages cream cheese, room temperature
1 1/4 cup packed light brown sugar
1 15 ounce / 398 ml can pure pumpkin
4 large eggs
1/3 cup sour cream
2 1/2 tablespoons flour
2 1/2 teaspoons pumpkin pie spice
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon vanilla extract

Directions
1.	Preheat oven to 500 F.

2.	Place a sheet of parchment paper on the base of a 9 inch springform pan and then add the sides of the pan and tighten, allowing excess parchment paper to be pinched between sides and bottom. This will make it easy to remove cheesecake from the base to a serving plate once the cheesecake has chilled. Spray the sides of the pan with cooking spray or grease well.

3.	Pulse gingersnap cookies in food processor to make fine crumbs. Add melted butter and process to combine.

4.	Press crumbs into the bottom of the springform pan.

5.	In a large mixer, beat cream cheese and brown sugar together on high speed until smooth and light.

6.	In another bowl, beat together pumpkin puree, eggs, sour cream, flour, pumpkin pie spice, salt and vanilla until smooth.

7.	Add pumpkin mixture to cream cheese mixture and mix on low speed until well combined.

8.	Pour filling into prepared pan.

9.	Bake for 10 minutes and then reduce heat to 300 F and continue to bake for another hour.

10. Remove from oven and if necessary, immediately run a sharp knife around the edge to keep the cake from cracking in the center.

11. Allow to cool to room temperature and then chill.

Serve with whipped cream and caramel sauce.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Cranberry-Pecan Pound Cake with Praline Frosting posted by Michelle

Yield: 10 to 12 servings

Ingredients:

For the Cake:

1 cup dried cranberries
3 cups cake flour
½ teaspoon ground cinnamon
½ teaspoon ground ginger
1½ cups unsalted butter, at room temperature
8 ounces cream cheese, at room temperature
3 cups granulated sugar
6 eggs, at room temperature
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
¼ teaspoon salt
½ cup chopped pecans

For the Praline Frosting:

½ cup light brown sugar
¼ cup unsalted butter
3 tablespoons whole milk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 cup powdered sugar

Directions:

1. Make the Cake: Place the dried cranberries in a small saucepan and cover with water. Bring to a simmer over medium heat, then turn off the heat, cover, and let steep while you prepare the cake.

2. Preheat oven to 325 degrees F. Grease and flour a standard-size 12-cup Bundt pan.

3. Sift the cake flour, cinnamon and ginger into a large bowl; set aside.

4. Using an electric mixer, beat the cream cheese and butter on medium speed until combined and soft, about 2 minutes. Add the sugar continue to beat on medium speed, scraping the bowl once or twice, until the mixture is very light and fluffy, about 5 minutes. Add the eggs one at a time, beating until each one is completely incorporated before adding the next. Scrape down the sides of the bowl, reduce the speed to low, and gradually add the flour mixture until it has all been combined. Add the vanilla extract and salt and mix on low speed until incorporated, about 1 minute. Drain the cranberries and pat dry, then fold into the cake batter, along with the chopped pecans.

5. Spoon the batter into the prepared pan and gently spread to the edges of the pan in an even layer.

6. Bake for 1¼ to 1½ hours, or until a thin knife inserted into the center of the cake comes out clean. Allow the cake to cool in the pan for 15 minutes, then turn it out onto a wire cooling rack and allow to cool completely before frosting and serving.

7. Make the Frosting: Combine the brown sugar, butter and milk in a 2-quart saucepan over medium heat. Bring to a boil, whisking constantly. Boil for 1 minute, continuing to whisk constantly, then remove the pan from the heat and stir in the vanilla. Gradually whisk in the powdered sugar until it is completely incorporated and the frosting is smooth. Immediately pour the frosting over the cooled cake; it will set almost instantaneously. Leftovers can be wrapped in plastic wrap or placed in an airtight container and stored at room temperature for up to 4 days, or in the refrigerator for up to 1 week.

www.browneyedbaker.com

Think that is it for this week --- Sam

I have a little time here and I found a few recipes I wanted to include for our canine friends.

Marvelous Mutt Loaf

Ingredients

5 ounces carrots, finely slice
4 ounces fresh or frozen peas
1 pound minced beef
3 ounces fresh wholemeal breadcrumbs, made with wheat and gluten-free bread
2 tablespoons tomato puree
1/2 ounce 1/2 ounce parsley, chopped
2 eggs, beaten
4 ounces low-fat Parmesan cheese, shaved
3 eggs, hard-boiled and shelled

Directions

1. Steam the carrots and peas until just tender and set aside to cool. Mix the minced beef with the breadcrumbs, tomato puree, parsley and beaten eggs until well combined. Stir in the carrots and peas.

2. Roll the mixture into a ball and divide in half. Place half of the mixture in the base of a greased 2 pound loaf tin, pressing firmly down into the corners. Make a slight dip along the center.

3. Sprinkle with the shaved Parmesan. Then place the boiled eggs in a row down the center of the tin. Place the remaining mixture on top, and press firmly around the sides and on top to completely


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 13th November, 2015* by Darowil

KTPers

Rookie heard from *Purple* that her family in France are safe

*busyworkerbee* has moved again and has also started a course in making soap and related things.

*Caren* has reached her new home - and unable to keep away from DIY has been painting walls.

*mags7* has a sore back and very swollen leg- not been to doctor yet. The knitting at the school has probably almost finished, the kids have done well and she has loved it. May be more next year.

*GrandmaPaula* had emergency surgery to remove her gallbladder- and as it was open surgery she will be in a few days.

*Thewren* has been started on medication for depression and panic attacks- hopefully in a couple of weeks he will be feeling much better.

*Gwen's* sore knee is tendonitis and not a problem with her replacement knee.

*Tami* has a number of nodules on her thyroid to be removed- hopefully by the end of the year.

FAMILY AND FRIENDS

Bella (the young girl whose family *pacer* helps out) is in hospital again, this time with a kidney infection. She is now home but continuing on the IV antibiotics (the home nurses take care of this for her).

*Cashmeregma's* GS has a major role in a professional production of The Christmas Carol

*Tamis* DGD is in hospital with brochialitis- improving but still unwell with no sparkle. Much better now.

*Budasha's* great aunt died at 98.

*Bonnie's* close relative Shane has been sent home form hospital for as long as the family can manage him as he wants to be at home.

*Gwen's* DD dropped her phone down the toilet, but after a time sitting in rice it seems to be working again.....the phone that is!

PHOTOS
1 - *Gagesmom* - Minion hat
1 - *Gagesmom* - Football hat
5 - *Cashmeregma* - Hedgehog mitts
7 - *Fan* - Roses & lily
7 - *Gagesmom* - Baby hat #41
8 - *Gagesmom* - Baby hat #42
8 - *Gwen* - Bride & groom
10 - *Gagesmom * - Baby hat #43
11 - *Lurker* - Progress on guernsey
15 - *Lurker* - The guernsey
16 - *Swedenme* - Bruges Christmas market
16 - *Lurker* - Leith fish market/Neuenrade Christmas market
17 - *Bonnie* - Cowl
18 - *Gagesmom* - Baby hat #44
21 - *Gagesmom* - Baby hat #45
23 - *Fan* - Spring roses
29 - *Swedenme* - Braided headband (with pattern)
32 - *Gagesmom* - Deuce, Badger & Tank
33 - *Gagesmom* - Christmas box/Boxes/Ruffle yarn
34 - *Fan* - Roses
34 - *Gagesmom* - Ruffle yarn on paper tube
35 - *Bonnie/Gagesmom* - Funny
35 - *Darowil* - Garden
39 - *Lurker* - Chart for the guernsey's yoke
41 - *Poledra* - Christmas stocking
54 - *Lurker* - Aran jacket
58 - *Gagesmom* - Hats
59 - *Swedenme* - Santa hat
64 - *Poledra* - Heel turned!
68 - *Bonnie* - Mitts + New puppy
74 - *Kate* - 4 baby cardigans
78 - *Caren* - Fingerless glove
80 - *Gagesmom* - Little hat
83 - *Darowil* - Rabbit cardigan
84 - *Lurker (for Flyty1n)* - Sunset
86 - *Darowil* - Vicky's rabbit Pepper
87 - *Poledra* - Moab, Utah + Eisenhower Tunnel
87 - *Poledra* - Runaway truck catch system
87 - *Lurker* - Mt Cook (Aoraki)
96 - *Lurker* - Guernsey yoke
97 - *Lurker* - Jones Creek + Jacaranda trees
99 - *Poledra* - Torrington WY
102 - *Kate* - Caitlin & Luke

RECIPES
81 - *Gwen* - Crock pot breads (link)
82 - *Budasha* - Red Lobster's Cheddar Biscuits

CRAFTS
2 - *Bonnie* - Norwegian sweater & hat (link)
19 - *Sam* - 50 things to make with a pallet (link)
24 - *Sam* - Crochet Christmas ornaments (link)
51 - *Rookie* - Knitting graph paper (link)
54 - *Lurker* - Craft desk (link)
84 - *Poledra* - Devil's snare socks (link)
87 - *Rookie* - Tips for turning heels on socks (links)

OTHERS[/b]
1 - *Lurker * - Bone density tips (link)
3 - *Darowil* - Adelaide Christmas Pageant (link)
10 - *Sam* - Mog's Christmas Adventure (link)
13 - *Lurker * - Aurora Borealis (link)
13 - *Cashmeregma* - Amazing skies (link)
44 - *Lurker* - 5 things we already know about the Paris Attacks 
51 - *Darowil* - Freezing leftover wine (link)
62 - *Sam* - Quonsets (link)
88 - *Rookie* - The Glassmountains (link)
88 - *Lurker* - Heatwaves (links)


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh my stars! First page!! That hasn't happened in a good while. 
Hi Sam, I'm going back now to look at your receipt collection. The first one looked good but I don't know what farro is. I shall have to look it up.

Hope everyone has had a good week. My computer had another hiccup. I fear it is on its last legs ( if computers have such things).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG! I'm on the first page!!! The recipes look great; am defintely going to try the Velveta Fudge. Wild recipe. Not going to tell anyone it is made with velvetta until after they taste it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam , hope you have a lovely time at the birthday party 
I'm off to have a good look at all the recipes 
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam for the new tea party. Not sure about salad in this weather but the chicken and potato recipes sound great. 
Thank you Kate for the update, too. 
Happy Birthday Ayden. Enjoy the party Sam.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is really cooling down quickly this evening; I've got to go put on a swater or sweatshirt and some sock....I'm feeing quite chilled. Got to go see about making something for supper.

Oh, don't know if any of you folks have Arby's fast food restaurant in your area or not but while running errands I decided to try their new A1 Philly Steak & cheese sandwich. Yuck! Was quite possible the worst sandwich I've ever regretably tried. Seriously would give it the Worst of Fast Food Sandwiches award. Gave it to the dogs. 

Okay...off to figure out something to feed my man! TTYL


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everyone.1st page maybe? 
Marking my place. Will check in later on.

Poor Hickory.&#10084;
Happy birthday Ayden.&#127880;&#127874;&#127873;&#127881;&#127882;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

siouxann - always good to hear from you - and yes - computers do have last legs - for what they cost i think the legs should be longer. --- sam



siouxann said:


> Oh my stars! First page!! That hasn't happened in a good while.
> Hi Sam, I'm going back now to look at your receipt collection. The first one looked good but I don't know what farro is. I shall have to look it up.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good week. My computer had another hiccup. I fear it is on its last legs ( if computers have such things).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought that was great too - you could use the following recipe and make your own velveta. --- sam

Homemade Velveeta Cheese

Ingredients

1 cup of boiling water
6 Tablespoons of milk powder
1 lb cheddar cheese, grated
1.5 tsp gelatin

Instructions
1. Prepare a "loaf box" by lining a small box with plastic wrap

2. Combine ½ cup boiling water, 3 tablespoons of milk powder and ¾ tsp gelatin in the blender

3. Blend 5 seconds

4. Add ½ of the shredded cheese and blend until smooth (about 3 minutes)

5. Pour into your "loaf box"

6. Repeat with remaining ingredients and pour on top of first layer

7. Cover and refrigerate overnight before slicing

*Note: I used a small box from some cookies and cut it in half. The dimensions of my box were 8" x 2.5" x 3"h. The size does not have to be exact but keep in mind a wide box will result in a flatter loaf

www.spendwithpennies.com



Gweniepooh said:


> OMG! I'm on the first page!!! The recipes look great; am defintely going to try the Velveta Fudge. Wild recipe. Not going to tell anyone it is made with velvetta until after they taste it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy anniversary fan - may you have many more happy anniversaries.

i love the new avatar kate - and yes - he does look like he wishes he was somewhere else. love his comment of "it was time to go". --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam is the gelatin in this recipe the Knox Unflavored stuff? I may have to try this sooer than later.....and does this recipe result in a 1lb of homemade velvetta? (have no idea where my kitchen scale is)


thewren said:


> i thought that was great too - you could use the following recipe and make your own velveta. --- sam
> 
> Homemade Velveeta Cheese
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Sam for the new tea party. Not sure about salad in this weather but the chicken and potato recipes sound great.
> Thank you Kate for the update, too.
> Happy Birthday Ayden. Enjoy the party Sam.


Ah but salad in this weather is good!
David loves fennel so just give that one a go for him. Reckon it should go well with sausages.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sam Happy Birthday to Ayden. And here it is Saturday so the right day fo him!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just marking my spot- will go back later to read Sam's opening.

Edit- except I saw something had happened to Hickory- as is my wont I've read the recipes backwards and found out what ails Hickory- poor old lady. Hope it does heal quickly, but she may need that collar.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I, too, thought my eyes were fooling me when I read the recipe for Velveeta Fudge. Sounds so strange, but didn't when I read all of it. Glad we were told about the nightmare Cheesesteak Sandwich at Arby's. I had to laugh out loud at the comment Gweniepooh made. Sam, you must have been reading my complaint about an aching leg, primarily when I'm trying to sleep. Maybe some of those exercises will help. Just to warn everyone that when an exercise tells you to stand behind a chair to hold onto or whatever, they mean a sturdy overstuffed chair and not a wooden kitchen chair as the latter can move and you can fall if it does. Fall has arrived in Texas and although it was a beautiful day here, we might go down to 30-32 degrees by Sunday morning. Things move quickly in Texas. Wishing you all lots of fun jumping in the piles of leaves that have fallen.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, hope Hickory heals soon. Interesting recipes.
Millie, good for you walking an hour and a half. Gave me the impetus to walk Maya an hour today. Lovely sunny mid-60's light breeze. Figured I should take full advantage of gorgeous day.
Margaret, loved the jacarandas. We don't have them on desert but do see them in San Diego. Hmm, I'll have to google where name comes from.
Liz, thinking of you. Hugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Looked up jacaranda. Originally called Guarani, derived from South American tribe word for fragrant. And jacarandas have a lovely fragrance.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I haven't had a chance to catch up on last week's tea party as I went from work to knitting group to helping a friend and now eating dinner and then off to sleep so I can be at work at 4 AM again tomorrow. I will have some time off next weekend, but DS#1 will work all of the holiday weekend. He has a 9 hour shift on Thanksgiving night so we will eat earlier in the day.

We had a potluck lunch at work today. I took macaroni and cheese. I sent the leftovers home with a coworker who has little children. I brought home some of her brownies as DS#1 loves brownies. I brought home a cookie for me which was quite tasty. The cookie had butterscotch chips, chocolate chips and pretzel pieces. It was an interesting and tasty cookie.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hat # 47. &#128077;


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, another great set of recipes. I have to say, I can't imagine Velveeta in fudge. I had to look up Farro, must be similar to wheat berries, I'm thinking. 
I hope poor Hickory heals quickly always a challenge to get them to quit licking a wound.
Happy birthday to Ayden, enjoy the party.

Thanks Kate & Margaret for the great summaries.

Melody, love this little hat, the bit of pink really sets it off.

I had a great day in Lloyd with my friend at the craft show. Spent a little more than I planned but don't do that often.
I bought a magnetic bracelet, supposed to help for the aching shoulder. Has anyone tried this? I know a few who swear by them.
I bought a wooden " Quonset" for GS for Christmas, it even has sliding doors just like grandpas shop grandpa is quite relieved to know he only has to paint it, says maybe they can paint it together after Christmas.
I'm not usually one for flavored tea but they were giving out samples of some berry iced tea that was really good so I got a pack of that. It says it's elderberry, raisins, hibiscus & natural flavor(?). They brewed it & added lemon juice & a little sugar. It's called Steeped tea-Berry Mania Fruit tea-I've never heard of it before. I think it will be a nice drink in summer.

I dropped the last box of potatoes & carrots off, I planned to take them to the food bank but they closed at noon, I didnt have a phone number for them, only an address so didn't know they would be closed at 2 pm so dropped them at the soup kitchen. They were very pleased to get them. & I'm glad they're gone before they froze in DS garage.
I ran into one of the quilt club members in the fabric store, we picked out fabrics for 4 quilts for the women's shelter that we are to get together & make in a couple of weeks. A couple of us were to go & get the fabrics another day but this saved an extra trip.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I'm wide awake at 3.30 am because of the weather . I've never heard anything like it . The wind is literally shrieking and whistling around out there with loud thundery sounds and the rain is just hammering against the Windows . I will be very surprised if there isn't any trees down out there


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Haven't finished last week mom in hospital her heart again. Will update when I know more


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm wide awake at 3.30 am because of the weather . I've never heard anything like it . The wind is literally shrieking and whistling around out there with loud thundery sounds and the rain is just hammering against the Windows . I will be very surprised if there isn't any trees down out there


Sure hope you don't have any damage


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Haven't finished last week mom in hospital her heart again. Will update when I know more


Hope your mom is better soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, Sam, that's the pits to have a broken window in the door. Sorry to hear that Hickory is feeling her age but I can sympathise. I'm off to bed so will read your recipes tomorrow. Night all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is the unflavored stuff - this is the original recipe so - this one makes two pounds - i figure the one i gave you first makes a little over a pound. --- sam

Homemade Velveeta Cheese Recipe
From wynnebaer 7 years ago

Someone on the site was looking for a recipe for Velveeta because they can't buy it where they live...I found this awhile back and it's so good and you know what's in it.

Ingredients

1 1/2 lb. grated cheddar cheese, divided into 3 equal parts
1 1/2 cups almost boiling water, divided into 3 equal parts
1/2 cup plus 1 tbls. instant dry milk, divided into 3 equal parts
1/2 envelope unflavored gelatin (1 1/2 tsp.), divided into 3 equal parts

Directions

1. Line a 8x4x2 loaf pan with plastic wrap

2. Put 1/2 cup water, 3 tbls. milk, and 1/2 tsp. gelatin into blender

3. Blend until gelatin has dissolved

4. Add 1/2 lb. Cheddar cheese

5. Blend until blended

6. Pour into loaf pan

7. Repeat same procedure two more times

8. Cover with plastic wrap and chill overnight before unmolding

Makes 2 Lb.

http://www.grouprecipes.com/75953/homemade-velveeta-cheese.html



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam is the gelatin in this recipe the Knox Unflavored stuff? I may have to try this sooer than later.....and does this recipe result in a 1lb of homemade velvetta? (have no idea where my kitchen scale is)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this time she is being really good about keeping away from it - i am hoping she realizes that is what makes it bleed. i have stopped the aspirin for now. she has been pretty quiet yesterday and today - has not eaten - drank very little - sleeping a lot - it feels like she is just fading away from me. she is on the bed now sleeping - i hear her snoring. i'm hoping she feels better in the morning. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just marking my spot- will go back later to read Sam's opening.
> 
> Edit- except I saw something had happened to Hickory- as is my wont I've read the recipes backwards and found out what ails Hickory- poor old lady. Hope it does heal quickly, but she may need that collar.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Dawn hugs to you and your Mom. Hope she is feeling well again soon.

I made one more tonight while watching The Polar Express. So here is #48. 2 more to go.

It is past midnight. Holy cow. Way past my bedtime. See you all tomorrow.&#128564;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hat # 47. 👍


I like the darker purple.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm wide awake at 3.30 am because of the weather . I've never heard anything like it . The wind is literally shrieking and whistling around out there with loud thundery sounds and the rain is just hammering against the Windows . I will be very surprised if there isn't any trees down out there


Is this still Barney, or is it a new storm system?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like a wonderful storm - i love storms like that - i would help if there was a lot of lightening though. -- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'm wide awake at 3.30 am because of the weather . I've never heard anything like it . The wind is literally shrieking and whistling around out there with loud thundery sounds and the rain is just hammering against the Windows . I will be very surprised if there isn't any trees down out there


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending mom tons of healing energy to wrap her up in healing goodness - hope you are getting enough rest dawn - good to hear from you. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Haven't finished last week mom in hospital her heart again. Will update when I know more


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love the purple band. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Dawn hugs to you and your Mom. Hope she is feeling well again soon.
> 
> I made one more tonight while watching The Polar Express. So here is #48. 2 more to go.
> 
> It is past midnight. Holy cow. Way past my bedtime. See you all tomorrow.😴


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> this time she is being really good about keeping away from it - i am hoping she realizes that is what makes it bleed. i have stopped the aspirin for now. she has been pretty quiet yesterday and today - has not eaten - drank very little - sleeping a lot - it feels like she is just fading away from me. she is on the bed now sleeping - i hear her snoring. i'm hoping she feels better in the morning. --- sam


so do I Sam- it's not funny when they are ailing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Dawn hugs to you and your Mom. Hope she is feeling well again soon.
> 
> I made one more tonight while watching The Polar Express. So here is #48. 2 more to go.
> 
> It is past midnight. Holy cow. Way past my bedtime. See you all tomorrow.😴


So very nearly at your goal! Sleep well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marking my spot finishing up last week. still not finished week before . 12:50 am Should have been in bed couple of hours ago.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 20 November 15
> 
> A super windy sunny day in northwestern Ohio  Gary is outside finishing the last of the yard work (read that weed eating) having mowed over the weekend. The flower pots are in the barn for their winter sleep. The trees are bare and the leaves have all blown away so we dont need to rake them. It will look pretty bleak for the next five or six months. But one must keep in mind that in about five weeks the days start getting longer. Small blessings.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

One more page and I am caught up. Dawn prayers for your mom. Thank you to everyone for the thoughts and prayers for Arriana and me. Will keep you updated on me. Thanks for recipes and start. Need to go make a lunch and go to be.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm on my phone just thought I'd post final pics before heading to bed, got the stocking done, I really hope she likes it, I cast on way to big I think, bu t I used the same stitch count she did, I just used a bigger needle size. 

Now I'm off to bed, night all, I'll get caught up tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

some slipper patterns --- sam

http://knittingonthenet.com/slippers.htm


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just marking my spot... I have about 10 pages to go on last week.

Thankyou again Sam and ladies.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sure hope you don't have any damage


House is still standing and I'm not in Oz . No damage to the house that I could see when I took Mishka out . Still really wild out there but none of that awful sound I heard during the night . One neighbour has a tree that will have to come out as its now leaning forward luckily away from the house and it's not one of the bigger trees 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm on my phone just thought I'd post final pics before heading to bed, got the stocking done, I really hope she likes it, I cast on way to big I think, bu t I used the same stitch count she did, I just used a bigger needle size.
> 
> Now I'm off to bed, night all, I'll get caught up tomorrow.


I still think it is looking good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> House is still standing and I'm not in Oz . No damage to the house that I could see when I took Mishka out . Still really wild out there but none of that awful sound I heard during the night . One neighbour has a tree that will have to come out as its now leaning forward luckily away from the house and it's not one of the bigger trees
> Sonja


Is this Barney, or a new storm? Good thing you've come through with minimal damage.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope your mom is better soon.


I too hope your mom gets better soon Dawn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Dawn hugs to you and your Mom. Hope she is feeling well again soon.
> 
> I made one more tonight while watching The Polar Express. So here is #48. 2 more to go.
> 
> It is past midnight. Holy cow. Way past my bedtime. See you all tomorrow.😴


I was wondering how many to go Mel . Is the place you are donating them to near where you live or will you have to post them off ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is this still Barney, or is it a new storm system?


I think another I'm not sure but this one was far worse than when barney went past . It sounded like a train thundering by and someone setting off shrieking fireworks . The house felt like it was shaking , not that anyone else in the house will know anything about it . We could have a herd of elephants parade round the house and they would both be fast asleep


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think another I'm not sure but this one was far worse than when barney went past . It sounded like a train thundering by and someone setting off shrieking fireworks . The house felt like it was shaking , not that anyone else in the house will know anything about it . We could have a herd of elephants parade round the house and they would both be fast asleep


Wish I could sleep through- I got disturbed by fireworks, and was worried about Ringo.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm on my phone just thought I'd post final pics before heading to bed, got the stocking done, I really hope she likes it, I cast on way to big I think, bu t I used the same stitch count she did, I just used a bigger needle size.
> 
> Now I'm off to bed, night all, I'll get caught up tomorrow.


That's lovely Kaye . What a cute Santa face you have made , I really like it . Whoever you have made it for will love it . 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wish I could sleep through- I got disturbed by fireworks, and was worried about Ringo.


Hope Ringo is all right and that the fire works have stopped. I would have thought people would have stopped with them now or has New Zealand had a celebration day that I don't know about ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well my dog is happy it's blowing a gale outside and it has now started snowing . Mishka is sprawled out in the middle of the garden with her tail wagging away . &#127784;


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam , hope you have a lovely time at the birthday party
> I'm off to have a good look at all the recipes
> Sonja


Happy Birthday Ayden!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Haven't finished last week mom in hospital her heart again. Will update when I know more


Oh dear. I hope she is ok.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm wide awake at 3.30 am because of the weather . I've never heard anything like it . The wind is literally shrieking and whistling around out there with loud thundery sounds and the rain is just hammering against the Windows . I will be very surprised if there isn't any trees down out there


Hoping no damage- and especially for you!

I see no issues for you but that a neigbour has a tree that will need to be removed. What a releif it is leaning away from houses.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Haven't finished last week mom in hospital her heart again. Will update when I know more


Hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> this time she is being really good about keeping away from it - i am hoping she realizes that is what makes it bleed. i have stopped the aspirin for now. she has been pretty quiet yesterday and today - has not eaten - drank very little - sleeping a lot - it feels like she is just fading away from me. she is on the bed now sleeping - i hear her snoring. i'm hoping she feels better in the morning. --- sam


Good idea to stop th aspirin.
Do hope she recovers quickly- but it could well be slow at her age.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi everyone!
It's been a while since I've been a while, but I'm still happy to had find you again - thanks to Sam, thank you, Sam!!! - who knows why I was looking for the thread all over the chit chat... and, of course, it wasn't there. 

I wanted to write a recipe for a winter salad - and I'll probably do that, but in a little while, I just got up. I'm sorry I didn't take a picture...

Also, we got a ham maker and are now making ham - it should be ready to be taken out this evening, and I will take a picture, I hope it will be as tasty as I imagine it... well, probably not - this was our first attempt and we forgot some of the ingredients (not the meat, haha D) ), but... we'll keep trying!

Hope everyone is ok - there are too many threads to go through I won't even make an attempt, really, too, too many. But I will try to keep in touch this time - even if I miss something here and there...

Lately I'm always late, always in need to be somewhere else already... I'm trying to keep up with my day job, and my pay-for knitting, and my knitting-for-meself knitting, and I'm spending a lot of time being a teacher for my son - not that he doesn't go to school, he does, but... looks like it's more for fun than for actual learning, and he attends math competitions for which I am the only one who prepares him (not that he is great or gets the first prices, but actually enjoys attending), and I have to take him to swimming classes, and English classes, which are in totally different places, and start homework and math and english actually after we get home - it's after 7 normally and... well, my days are a bit chaotic. Who would have thought. I thought it gets easier... but it doesn't, it gets fuller. We have a saying here - small kids - small problems. Big kids - big problems... Well, it's not that he is problematic, but all of his activities are very time consuming for me.
And all of my allergies are getting worst.  
And I just found out I am actually more allergic to alpaca than to other kinds of goat, sheep etc. wool. And to angora rabbit also - more than to mohair, and I didn't expect that either.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, the guernsey is lovely and great the way the patterns are coming together. Beautiful photos too.

Mel, you are an inspiration with your strength, determination, and outlook. You rock!!!!

Kate, love the quote about "None of us inflammable." The avatar is so cute. Too funny with Luke wanting to be elsewhere and of course Caitlin with her kissable cheeks, sitting up already!

Gwen, hope the phone dried out and works. :-( Just saw that it is working. Hope she learns to talk with you next time. In this case, Mom always knows best.  

Fan, what a lovely photo and gorgeous couple. Hope your anniversary was special marking the love of 47 years.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday from New York Ayden!!!!!!

Hope you had a wonderful party.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Handy Family, Hello!!!!

I remember the days of being chauffeur and driving all over the place with my son. It is a very busy time, but what a good mother he has to take him all these places. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Can't wait to hear and see how the ham turned out.

Glad you found us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil wrote:
We never had one in London either- hired one a couple of times but even most of our holidays didn't use a car.
__________________________________________

That is the advantage of having good transportation. Loved the trains for further distances and of course the subways/streetcars went everywhere in town. Nice not to have the repairs, gas, etc. Now I love having a car. So guess I love it either way.

Cashmeregma


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hi everyone!
> It's been a while since I've been a while, but I'm still happy to had find you again - thanks to Sam, thank you, Sam!!! - who knows why I was looking for the thread all over the chit chat... and, of course, it wasn't there.
> 
> I wanted to write a recipe for a winter salad - and I'll probably do that, but in a little while, I just got up. I'm sorry I didn't take a picture...
> ...


Good to see you back- children seem to take more and more timethese days. Lots of runing thme around seems the norm now- and mothers workd outside the house as well. No idea how you all manage. 
Glad you at least remembered the meat. We have a dish which has rice as a major ingredient- and cooked it without. 
What a nuisance being allergic to natural fibres- does this mean you can't knit with them?


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I knit them with a facial mask - but can't wear them. 

There is a joke about forgetting the meat - I'll write it in a moment.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gagesmom, great that you got that money for the clothes!!! Happy Christmas shopping for Gage. Quite resourceful. I wanted to add that I am so thankful you are still on this earth too. What a blessing to have you posting, knitting, walking, and lifting our spirits.

Darowil, nice photo of the trees too. Haven't seen those here. My, but lots of incidents with the phones. So glad DH's phone is still working. Amazing really.

Gwen, I see that DD was just trying to save you stress by not telling you. Her motivation was very sweet.

Tami, so glad to hear Arriana is on the mend.  :thumbup: 

Poledra, the sock looks great! I think she will love it.

Mags7, lovely story about your Dudley. My understanding is that if you are fortunate, a Yorkie adopts you. :wink: Sounds like a find that was meant to be.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I knit them with a facial mask - but can't wear them.
> 
> There is a joke about forgetting the meat - I'll write it in a moment.


At least you can knit them- so they don't worry your hands? But wearing a mask must spoil some of the enjoyment of knitting them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

For some reason I am very tired so might head to bed- mind you it is 9.30 so not too bad.
And who knows when I will wake up being on eof our crazy sleepers


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good morning from a fairly bright and calm morning - very different from what you are experiencing *Sonja*.We had some rain last night, but nothing like the storm you were describing. Unfortunately I was awake a lot of the night as every time I moved in my sleep the pain from my back woke me up...I think I'll have to see the doc this week, although I'll wait and get advice from my retired physiotherapist friend first. The ache seems to be moving more towards my hips (which my friend diagnosed many years ago as early osteoarthritis....afraid that I can't claim the 'early' bit as being true any more! :roll: ) although my back is sore too. The joys of old age! :shock: :lol: Thanks for the usual great start *Sam*, do you think you will ever run out of recipes? I for one hope not..I might not make many of them, but I enjoy reading them. I will skip the exercises just now though as I think this performance with my back and hips started from overdoing the sit-down-stand-up type of movement...although my own fault for trying too hard! Nice to have you back with us *Handy Family* and that Christmas stocking looks great *Poledra*. I hope your mum is ok *Dawn*, it must be a worrying time for you. I'm sure there was more I meant to comment on, but Craft has set in again. TTYL.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

darowil said:


> At least you can knit them- so they don't worry your hands? But wearing a mask must spoil some of the enjoyment of knitting them.


Not as much. I sometimes need to wear gloves also, but usually not. I very rarely knit any fur...  My problem is with the asthma much more than with any skin irritation.

Now, the promised joke, before the water on the stove boils...

So, a man was left to prepare and fry meat bolls. His wife made him memorise the recipe. And there were 16 ingredients, he was very sure of that. So, he started the preparation, counted... and there were 15! Thought - what might be forgotten, counted again - yes, he put 15 - and in the end thought - all right, whatever was left was left, the meatballs can probably do well without it. So he fried the meatballs without the last ingredient.
Which, as it turned out, was the meat...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Haven't finished last week mom in hospital her heart again. Will update when I know more


Sorry to hear this. Healing wishes for her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, sorry Hickory suffers so and that she injured herself. Hope she heals soon. Big Oops on the stone hitting the glass and shattering it. Hope it won't cost too much. Thank you for the opening.

It is amazing to me how much I missed of last week's KTP. Won't get to read the pages, but at least thanks to the summaries I can see the pictures and know what's happening.

Darowil, what a lovely garden and the plants that take little care but blossom away and thrive are so perfect!! Beautiful.

Swedenme, glad there was no damage done with that storm. Sad neighbors will lose a tree, but no damage to homes or people thank goodness.

Kate, sorry to hear about the painful back. My goodness, but pain sure can change one's life.

Well, it's 6:30 am and I've been up most of the night. Think I'll see if I can get some sleep.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Sonja* - This is the band from the wool (100% acrylic!) I got in Poundland. It's really soft and knits up well. I don't know how well it will wear, but the little ones wear their clothes for such a short time anyway before they grow out of them....and at the rate Caitlin is growing...! :lol:


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

If your smashed window is on a storm door can't it be removed and taken to the hardward store for replacement plexi-glass. Or If it's a regular door, can't Gary remove the broken glass and fix it ( I would use plexi-glass for safety reasone and install it using putty or another fixative? You're lucky that it didn't harm you or the animals. So much for "weed-wackers"..they can cause alot of problems with rocks flying about. Good Luck and stay safe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope Ringo is all right and that the fire works have stopped. I would have thought people would have stopped with them now or has New Zealand had a celebration day that I don't know about ?


No, no known celebration- too late for Diwali- just loons who like to create noise and mayhem- it will carry on till past Chinese New Year, if last year is anything to go by. Ringo was a bit startled by the close clap of thunder we just had. I may unplug the laptop when I go back to bed, which will be soon.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam!! Well those yummy salad recipes are certainly what the doctor has ordered for Southern California as it will be in the 80's for at least two more days. We need the rain! My DH is coming along now that it has been over 4 weeks since his bilateral knee replacement and he is back to driving but not on the freeway, not yet but at least he feels in control of his car. Here's wishing you, your family and friends a very Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well my dog is happy it's blowing a gale outside and it has now started snowing . Mishka is sprawled out in the middle of the garden with her tail wagging away . 🌨


 :thumbup: At least one member of your family likes the cold!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hi everyone!
> It's been a while since I've been a while, but I'm still happy to had find you again - thanks to Sam, thank you, Sam!!! - who knows why I was looking for the thread all over the chit chat... and, of course, it wasn't there.
> 
> I wanted to write a recipe for a winter salad - and I'll probably do that, but in a little while, I just got up. I'm sorry I didn't take a picture...
> ...


Lovely that you found us again Kati! Sorry about the yarn allergies- I am lucky I don't have any problems with yarn- just pollens. It is good that David has all these activities, but as you say, very time consuming. Have you had snow yet?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you, Daralene!



Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, the guernsey is lovely and great the way the patterns are coming together. Beautiful photos too.
> 
> Mel, you are an inspiration with your strength, determination, and outlook. You rock!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Not as much. I sometimes need to wear gloves also, but usually not. I very rarely knit any fur...  My problem is with the asthma much more than with any skin irritation.
> 
> Now, the promised joke, before the water on the stove boils...
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: lol!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Not as much. I sometimes need to wear gloves also, but usually not. I very rarely knit any fur...  My problem is with the asthma much more than with any skin irritation.
> 
> Now, the promised joke, before the water on the stove boils...
> 
> ...


a minor omission!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, thank you for the start again this week, I'll have to go through the recipes later, but otherwise, I'm at least caught up to page 3. 
Happy Birthday Ayden!!
Oh Hickory, I hope that she is doing much better quickly, poor thing, I completely understand about her feeling her age, I have to give Buster 2 Glucosamine/MSM pills(3000 mil of each in each one), 2 Asprin, crushed into his food each morning, and I slice the end of an Omega 3, (we have a huge bottle that Marla had gotten but can't take since her Gastric Bypass, on top of the other)and squeeze on top of the other. It does seem to help, the other day when it was so windy I gave him two more asprin before bed. 

Well, David is off, headed to Detroit, don't know where after that. 

Dawn, hope that your mom recovers quickly. 

Sonja, glad that your feet are still on the ground, the other day it was so windy here, that I was sure that Ryssa would just be picked up by it. 

I know there was something else from last night I wanted to say, but oh well, if it comes to me I will tell you all. 

We are off to the farmers market in a bit, so I had better finish getting caught up here and ready to go.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying for your mom.


Pup lover said:


> Haven't finished last week mom in hospital her heart again. Will update when I know more


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending prayers for Hickory's comfort. I can so relate about watching them slip away. Our 13 yr old Leila is inthe same state; they (Hickory and Leila) have been faithful companions.



thewren said:


> this time she is being really good about keeping away from it - i am hoping she realizes that is what makes it bleed. i have stopped the aspirin for now. she has been pretty quiet yesterday and today - has not eaten - drank very little - sleeping a lot - it feels like she is just fading away from me. she is on the bed now sleeping - i hear her snoring. i'm hoping she feels better in the morning. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope you pst a picture of all 50 together before you donate them. They are quite an impressive collection.


gagesmom said:


> Dawn hugs to you and your Mom. Hope she is feeling well again soon.
> 
> I made one more tonight while watching The Polar Express. So here is #48. 2 more to go.
> 
> It is past midnight. Holy cow. Way past my bedtime. See you all tomorrow.😴


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam!! Well those yummy salad recipes are certainly what the doctor has ordered for Southern California as it will be in the 80's for at least two more days. We need the rain! My DH is coming along now that it has been over 4 weeks since his bilateral knee replacement and he is back to driving but not on the freeway, not yet but at least he feels in control of his car. Here's wishing you, your family and friends a very Happy Thanksgiving!


Good morning Pat, good to see you. So glad that DH is doing so much better. 
Happy Thanksgiving to you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is soooo cute. Nice ob. One of these days I want to do some Christmas stockings.


Poledra65 said:


> I'm on my phone just thought I'd post final pics before heading to bed, got the stocking done, I really hope she likes it, I cast on way to big I think, bu t I used the same stitch count she did, I just used a bigger needle size.
> 
> Now I'm off to bed, night all, I'll get caught up tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Hoping no damage- and especially for you!
> 
> I see no issues for you but that a neigbour has a tree that will need to be removed. What a releif it is leaning away from houses.


Saw a tree down , and had to side step a lot of branches when I was out this morning and walked past a house that had the whole back garden fence down
So some damage nearby haven't listened to any local news so I don't know how any other parts of the area fared


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's lovely Kaye . What a cute Santa face you have made , I really like it . Whoever you have made it for will love it .
> Sonja


Thank you, it took me a lot longer than I had hoped, but I think if she still wants me to do the other 6 that just have a leaf on them, that they will go much faster, I'll also use a smaller needle and less stitches, 20 less for sure. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well my dog is happy it's blowing a gale outside and it has now started snowing . Mishka is sprawled out in the middle of the garden with her tail wagging away . 🌨


 Ryssa would be right out there with her, she goes out and doesn't want to come back in, mind, she's standing there shaking because she's been out too long and cold, but still wants to stay out. :roll:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Handy Family, Hello!!!!
> 
> I remember the days of being chauffeur and driving all over the place with my son. It is a very busy time, but what a good mother he has to take him all these places. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


 I too hope your ham turned out nice and tasty but I did wonder what a ham maker was . My oldest son makes a lovely ham we usually get one from him at Christmas time . He's hoping to make them again this year 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute joke.

Hope your asthma allergies to the wools is minimal and that wearing the mask helps greatly.


HandyFamily said:


> Not as much. I sometimes need to wear gloves also, but usually not. I very rarely knit any fur...  My problem is with the asthma much more than with any skin irritation.
> 
> Now, the promised joke, before the water on the stove boils...
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome back Kati, so glad that you found us. 
Children do seem to require more time these days with all the things that they are involved in. Good that he enjoys the math competitions. 
Allergies suck! I'm glad that of the allergies I have, yarn fibers are not one of them, yet. I am very allergic to bunnies though, but I haven't found that I'm allergic to the rabbit angora roving that I have though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

HandyFamily said:


> Not as much. I sometimes need to wear gloves also, but usually not. I very rarely knit any fur...  My problem is with the asthma much more than with any skin irritation.
> 
> Now, the promised joke, before the water on the stove boils...
> 
> ...


 😄Sounds like something I would although I do make tasty Swedish meatballs and haven't forgotten the meat yet


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Catching up and marking my place. A very busy week so late days. Great weather here again today. Sorry for the thunder Julie, and thank you for posting the pictures. I think my computer needs a checkup.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I still think it is looking good.


Thank you! Greatly appreciated, it was an adventure to knit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is soooo cute. Nice ob. One of these days I want to do some Christmas stockings.


Thank you. I will probably make some next year but I'm going to plan that throughout the whole year and not for anyone inparticular, so that I can just do or not do what I get to.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, hope you get some rest. I actually slept from 10 pm to 7 am last night. So feel great. It always amazes me how lack of sleep affects my brain and body. Hugs.
PupLover, healing energy for your mom.
Kati, welcome back. Hope the ham turns out.
Kate, love pic of Luke and Caitlin. 
Sam, belated happy birthday to Ayden. Healing energy for Hickory.
Sonja, glad you are ok after storm.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marking my spot real quick. Out walking around Brighouse in the crisp autumn air, have just popped into the pub to warm up a bit.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Hello Sam, hello everyone. Just dropping in to let you know I am still alive. I haven't been at the KTP for a while - life, work, family all seem to get in the way. A big thank you to our summary queens, without whom I wouldn't have a clue what's happening. With their summaries each week I have managed to more or less keep up with the news. The work I've been doing comes to an end very soon so hopefully I'll get my life back again. Sending lots of love and hugs to all, especially those struggling with health issues either themselves or family members. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Woke up to about 7" of snow on the ground and it's still snowing - for the rest of the day, according to the weatherpersons (that sounds very awkward).

DGS goes back to his Mom today as she arrived safely home from her Mexico City trip last night. I was worried with this storm coming through that she's be stranded somewhere.

The snow is very heavy so will wait for DH to get the snowblower ready to go. He worked on it last week so it should be set to go.

I'm off to create some employee communications regarding a 401(k) plan. (For non USA, this is an employer retirement plan set up where employer makes a matching contribution to what the employee is contributing.) That will take me the rest of the morning and then on to some housework.

Prayers for all in need.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot real quick. Out walking around Brighouse in the crisp autumn air, have just popped into the pub to warm up a bit.


What a pretty area, I pulled up images on Google, hope you enjoyed a wonderful look around.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hello Sam, hello everyone. Just dropping in to let you know I am still alive. I haven't been at the KTP for a while - life, work, family all seem to get in the way. A big thank you to our summary queens, without whom I wouldn't have a clue what's happening. With their summaries each week I have managed to more or less keep up with the news. The work I've been doing comes to an end very soon so hopefully I'll get my life back again. Sending lots of love and hugs to all, especially those struggling with health issues either themselves or family members. xx


Hi! So glad that it's not any health or other major issues, life does tend to overtake us sometimes. Marla and I have decided to calm our lives down, we'll see how that plan goes. LOL


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good morning all. Was awake at 730 and went back to sleep. Woke up at 9 and went back to sleep till 11am. Finally decided to drag my behind out of bed.

Handy family so happy to see you found us. &#128077;

Patocenzio I hope you get your much needed rain soon.

I am going to post them all when done. Can't believe I am almost done with 50 of them &#128558;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Catching up and marking my place. A very busy week so late days. Great weather here again today. Sorry for the thunder Julie, and thank you for posting the pictures. I think my computer needs a checkup.


We just had another few claps of thunder, very close, and I had not disconnected the computer- but all seems okay! Hoping the computer problem is not too serious!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am so excited. I know we are to get some snowy weather but when I got up and looked out the window I cracked a big smile.

I am as giddy as a little kid every year at the first snowfall. Hope a bit stays this time. It is starting to feel like Christmas is on the way.&#128077; 

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow &#9786;&#127877;&#10052;&#9924;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you! Greatly appreciated, it was an adventure to knit.


I am sure it was!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am so excited. I know we are to get some snowy weather but when I got up and looked out the window I cracked a big smile.
> 
> I am as giddy as a little kid every year at the first snowfall. Hope a bit stays this time. It is starting to feel like Christmas is on the way.👍
> 
> Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow ☺🎅❄⛄


Hope you continue to enjoy it, Mel!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

You would think that after 40 years of snow every winter I wouldn't be so giddy.

It is like a magic spell comes over me. I can't help it. I have been told by Co workers and friends that I am a big kid at heart.

First snowfall makes my heart smile&#10084;


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

And to you too Poledra 65.


Poledra65 said:


> Good morning Pat, good to see you. So glad that DH is doing so much better.
> Happy Thanksgiving to you.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost forgot that I spoiled myself yesterday when shopping and got these. Haven't bought them in a few months now. Yay me. Think I will spend some time going through these this weekend.&#9786;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost forgot that I spoiled myself yesterday when shopping and got these. Haven't bought them in a few months now. Yay me. Think I will spend some time going through these this weekend.☺


Good you were able to spoil yourself!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I too hope your ham turned out nice and tasty but I did wonder what a ham maker was . My oldest son makes a lovely ham we usually get one from him at Christmas time . He's hoping to make them again this year
> Sonja


Would he share his recipes?
The ham maker / ham boiler is something like a pot with a spring on the cover. Here is a picture:










It's not for dried ham from a piece of meat as it is, but from mince meat... But I do want to make one that is dried when it gets colder...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am so excited. I know we are to get some snowy weather but when I got up and looked out the window I cracked a big smile.
> 
> I am as giddy as a little kid every year at the first snowfall. Hope a bit stays this time. It is starting to feel like Christmas is on the way.👍
> 
> Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow ☺🎅❄⛄


Wow, that's a really beautiful picture!
It's still warm, here - unusually warm, in fact, it was over 20 deg. all of last week... and sunny, like maybe early September... Not that I am eager to start with the cleaning of frost and snow from the car each morning though... I love the snow on the mountains, and also for New Year, but other than that... I would prefer if it stayed in the mountains. 

Oh, and happy first snow!

We have a tradition here whenever it is the first snow to take some and rub it on the cheeks - especially on kid's cheeks - it's a sort of be-healthy-all-winter and playing in the snow wish. Because the snow - and the rubbing - makes the cheeks go red and... healthy looking, just like a kid with a sled on a snow hill...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> *Sonja* - This is the band from the wool (100% acrylic!) I got in Poundland. It's really soft and knits up well. I don't know how well it will wear, but the little ones wear their clothes for such a short time anyway before they grow out of them....and at the rate Caitlin is growing...! :lol:


Thanks Kate I will take a look next time I go in town centre 
I'm sorry to hear that your back is hurting , I hope you can get some pain relief for it . 
The weather was bad in this region with a lot of trees down and a coupl of chimneys also being blown down .a few roofs off buildings to 
The winds were over 60 mph and are forecast for tonight again


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam and Patocenizo, welcome back.
Mel, enjoy the first snow glow. I can remember the feeling. Now I'm happy to have snow on the Sierras and not have to deal with snow at home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Kate I will take a look next time I go in town centre
> I'm sorry to hear that your back is hurting , I hope you can get some pain relief for it .
> The weather was bad in this region with a lot of trees down and a coupl of chimneys also being blown down .a few roofs off buildings to
> The winds were over 60 mph and are forecast for tonight again


The roofs off buildings is not good, especially if they are houses.
The thunder has cleared, but may be back.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, how are you faring with this drought, we have been cut 36% on our water use and some of our trees are hurting. I can't wait for the rain to begin.


sassafras123 said:


> Angelam and Patocenizo, welcome back.
> Mel, enjoy the first snow glow. I can remember the feeling. Now I'm happy to have snow on the Sierras and not have to deal with snow at home.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, no known celebration- too late for Diwali- just loons who like to create noise and mayhem- it will carry on till past Chinese New Year, if last year is anything to go by. Ringo was a bit startled by the close clap of thunder we just had. I may unplug the laptop when I go back to bed, which will be soon.


That is a long time . We had them once at the end of October for Diwali then starting about 3rd Nov and lasting for over a week but then it went quiet . They will start up again on New Year's Eve and that's it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: At least one member of your family likes the cold!


Oh yes it's her kind of weather although she wouldn't go out this evening as she got a Santa toy that I found in the cupboard so it's her new baby and she is guarding it under the table . It's had a good wash too


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm on my phone just thought I'd post final pics before heading to bed, got the stocking done, I really hope she likes it, I cast on way to big I think, bu t I used the same stitch count she did, I just used a bigger needle size.
> 
> Now I'm off to bed, night all, I'll get caught up tomorrow.


You did a wonderful job on it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> House is still standing and I'm not in Oz . No damage to the house that I could see when I took Mishka out . Still really wild out there but none of that awful sound I heard during the night . One neighbour has a tree that will have to come out as its now leaning forward luckily away from the house and it's not one of the bigger trees
> Sonja


Glad you are ok.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Ryssa would be right out there with her, she goes out and doesn't want to come back in, mind, she's standing there shaking because she's been out too long and cold, but still wants to stay out. :roll:


They are funny I can just see her shivering away . Mishka s winter fur is so thick that I doubt she even feels the cold


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hi everyone!
> It's been a while since I've been a while, but I'm still happy to had find you again - thanks to Sam, thank you, Sam!!! - who knows why I was looking for the thread all over the chit chat... and, of course, it wasn't there.
> 
> I wanted to write a recipe for a winter salad - and I'll probably do that, but in a little while, I just got up. I'm sorry I didn't take a picture...
> ...


Nice to see you again. Mmmmm home smoked ham! Love our smoker. The last thing I did was Canadian bacon. I sure don't miss the chauffeuring days. And I never could help much with homework. Sorry your allergies are getting worse.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Not as much. I sometimes need to wear gloves also, but usually not. I very rarely knit any fur...  My problem is with the asthma much more than with any skin irritation.
> 
> Now, the promised joke, before the water on the stove boils...
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry to hear this. Healing wishes for her.


I can't remember if I said I hope your mom is ok, Dawn. If I did, I said it again!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> I am so excited. I know we are to get some snowy weather but when I got up and looked out the window I cracked a big smile.
> 
> I am as giddy as a little kid every year at the first snowfall. Hope a bit stays this time. It is starting to feel like Christmas is on the way.👍
> 
> Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow ☺🎅❄⛄


That's what it looked like for me to this morning but I think you will get a lot more snow than I do in winter . One of the things I miss is snow every winter


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam!! Well those yummy salad recipes are certainly what the doctor has ordered for Southern California as it will be in the 80's for at least two more days. We need the rain! My DH is coming along now that it has been over 4 weeks since his bilateral knee replacement and he is back to driving but not on the freeway, not yet but at least he feels in control of his car. Here's wishing you, your family and friends a very Happy Thanksgiving!


Good to hear your DH is improving so well!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it took me a lot longer than I had hoped, but I think if she still wants me to do the other 6 that just have a leaf on them, that they will go much faster, I'll also use a smaller needle and less stitches, 20 less for sure. lol


If you use a smaller needle you may not need to cast on fewer stitches. It looks great! How does it measure against the original?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

free pattern - crochet mittens. --- sam

http://www.fiberfluxblog.com/2015/11/free-crochet-patternsleigh-ride-mittens.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FOeRXj+%28Fiber+Flux...Adventures+in+Stitching%29

knits for baby ---

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitting-for-Babies/22-Free-Baby-Knitting-Patterns


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you! Greatly appreciated, it was an adventure to knit.


Did you write the pattern as you went from the original? Especially with the Santa ect?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hello Sam, hello everyone. Just dropping in to let you know I am still alive. I haven't been at the KTP for a while - life, work, family all seem to get in the way. A big thank you to our summary queens, without whom I wouldn't have a clue what's happening. With their summaries each week I have managed to more or less keep up with the news. The work I've been doing comes to an end very soon so hopefully I'll get my life back again. Sending lots of love and hugs to all, especially those struggling with health issues either themselves or family members. xx


Hello! I was hoping that was all that was keeping you away.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Almost forgot that I spoiled myself yesterday when shopping and got these. Haven't bought them in a few months now. Yay me. Think I will spend some time going through these this weekend.☺


Nice to spoil yourself once in a while , the magazines look very interesting 
Take your time and enjoy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Handyfamily I will ask my son next time I see him for his recipe 
Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Patocenizo, we've ad several rains so doing better than we were. Thank you for asking. We live in Ridgecrest.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, I haven't bought knitting magazines in ages. Usually do when we are out of town but I too feel spoiled when I do so.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 9. I've been busy this morning. At a social club we belong to, we are having a barnyard party tonight with lots of meat raffles. We also do a meal. Tonight it is a hobo dinner. It is ham, Polish kielbasa, potatoes, carrots, cabbage and smoked sausage. I have helped prep the last 3-4 times we've done it. It is all layered in beer kegs then cooked over a propane fire outside. It will taste so good! Oh and a little water and beer is added for moisture and flavor. I worked so hard cutting up stuff I gVe myself a blister! That's a first. Oh well. I enjoyed doing it. Now I'm sitting in my chair talking to you on my phone, thinking about a nap. 

Thought I would share, if I haven't already. Might have, can't remember. DD brought the kids over Thursday after school to go thru my cabinets for canned goods for the food drive. After while Arriana stood in front of the refrigerator saying fridge fridge. I asked what she wanted. Fridge. So I opened the door and asked again what did she want. Stinker pouts and says "Pie". What pie? "Pie" here she wanted whipped cream! I have a can of spray whipped cream. How she knew it was there, in the back of the fridge, for as short as she still is, I have no idea. So of course I got out a spoon and gave her some! She then ate a very good dinner, so she got some more for dessert! She's not spoiled is she? 

Pacer, you will be proud of me. I have started a Star Wars hat for my nephew for Christmas with the land cruisers and whatayoucall them with the white helmets? The helmets also. So I am doing strand work and reading charts. Not going too badly. Pattern is on Ravelry. I am working in the first section of land cruisers. Just don't ask me to knit flat from a chart!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes he is, thanks.


tami_ohio said:


> Good to hear your DH is improving so well!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am in Orange County, it's quite warm today and hope that we do get some rain this coming Wednesday and Thursday, so needed!


sassafras123 said:


> Patocenizo, we've ad several rains so doing better than we were. Thank you for asking. We live in Ridgecrest.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you handyfamily - sounds like life is keeping you busy - how old is your son by now? --- sam



HandyFamily said:


> Hi everyone!
> It's been a while since I've been a while, but I'm still happy to had find you again - thanks to Sam, thank you, Sam!!! - who knows why I was looking for the thread all over the chit chat... and, of course, it wasn't there.
> 
> I wanted to write a recipe for a winter salad - and I'll probably do that, but in a little while, I just got up. I'm sorry I didn't take a picture...
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

IT'S SNOWING!!!!! has been for the last couple hours - quite heavily although what is on the ground is not that much but it really looks like a midwinter storm. yesterday the county applied liquid salt to the road in anticipation of this so hopefully the roads will stay bare. it's pretty to look at but am glad i don't need to be out in it.

hickory seems to be doing some better - she sleeps a lot - is laying here by my feet - i have to step over her to get away from my desk. at least she is drinking some - not eating much. she is eating crackers (ritz) with me now. lol

dumb me - ayden's birthday was yesterday the 20th - why did i think today was he 20th? five of the friends stayed over night but left at eight this morning since they were all on the same basketball team and had a game this morning. wonder how well they will play - heidi said they were up till around one-thirty last night. ayden was all anxious to get into town this morning to spend some of his birthday money on more football cards. money seems to burn a hole in his pocket.

if this snow keeps up we are going to get more than the inch called for - wonder what it looks like up where mary is? daralene - are you to get any of this storm - it seems to be moving your way. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy kate - hope the back is feeling better today. --- sam



KateB said:


> Good morning from a fairly bright and calm morning - very different from what you are experiencing *Sonja*.We had some rain last night, but nothing like the storm you were describing. Unfortunately I was awake a lot of the night as every time I moved in my sleep the pain from my back woke me up...I think I'll have to see the doc this week, although I'll wait and get advice from my retired physiotherapist friend first. The ache seems to be moving more towards my hips (which my friend diagnosed many years ago as early osteoarthritis....afraid that I can't claim the 'early' bit as being true any more! :roll: ) although my back is sore too. The joys of old age! :shock: :lol: Thanks for the usual great start *Sam*, do you think you will ever run out of recipes? I for one hope not..I might not make many of them, but I enjoy reading them. I will skip the exercises just now though as I think this performance with my back and hips started from overdoing the sit-down-stand-up type of movement...although my own fault for trying too hard! Nice to have you back with us *Handy Family* and that Christmas stocking looks great *Poledra*. I hope your mum is ok *Dawn*, it must be a worrying time for you. I'm sure there was more I meant to comment on, but Craft has set in again. TTYL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny - that is why i always have the recipe right in front of me. --- sam



HandyFamily said:


> Not as much. I sometimes need to wear gloves also, but usually not. I very rarely knit any fur...  My problem is with the asthma much more than with any skin irritation.
> 
> Now, the promised joke, before the water on the stove boils...
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi and gary were talking this morning about taking the door off and taking it in to be fixed - they think they can put plastic over the screen door to keep the weather out. should be interesting. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, sorry Hickory suffers so and that she injured herself. Hope she heals soon. Big Oops on the stone hitting the glass and shattering it. Hope it won't cost too much. Thank you for the opening.
> 
> It is amazing to me how much I missed of last week's KTP. Won't get to read the pages, but at least thanks to the summaries I can see the pictures and know what's happening.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's the main door - i don't have a storm door - and it's a double paned glass so don't know if gary could put it in or not. i thought that would be the best way to do it but they think not. since they are paying for it i can't say much. --- sam



jonibee said:


> If your smashed window is on a storm door can't it be removed and taken to the hardward store for replacement plexi-glass. Or If it's a regular door, can't Gary remove the broken glass and fix it ( I would use plexi-glass for safety reasone and install it using putty or another fixative? You're lucky that it didn't harm you or the animals. So much for "weed-wackers"..they can cause alot of problems with rocks flying about. Good Luck and stay safe.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 9. I've been busy this morning. At a social club we belong to, we are having a barnyard party tonight with lots of meat raffles. We also do a meal. Tonight it is a hobo dinner. It is ham, Polish kielbasa, potatoes, carrots, cabbage and smoked sausage. I have helped prep the last 3-4 times we've done it. It is all layered in beer kegs then cooked over a propane fire outside. It will taste so good! Oh and a little water and beer is added for moisture and flavor. I worked so hard cutting up stuff I gVe myself a blister! That's a first. Oh well. I enjoyed doing it. Now I'm sitting in my chair talking to you on my phone, thinking about a nap.
> 
> Thought I would share, if I haven't already. Might have, can't remember. DD brought the kids over Thursday after school to go thru my cabinets for canned goods for the food drive. After while Arriana stood in front of the refrigerator saying fridge fridge. I asked what she wanted. Fridge. So I opened the door and asked again what did she want. Stinker pouts and says "Pie". What pie? "Pie" here she wanted whipped cream! I have a can of spray whipped cream. How she knew it was there, in the back of the fridge, for as short as she still is, I have no idea. So of course I got out a spoon and gave her some! She then ate a very good dinner, so she got some more for dessert! She's not spoiled is she?
> 
> Pacer, you will be proud of me. I have started a Star Wars hat for my nephew for Christmas with the land cruisers and whatayoucall them with the white helmets? The helmets also. So I am doing strand work and reading charts. Not going too badly. Pattern is on Ravelry. I am working in the first section of land cruisers. Just don't ask me to knit flat from a chart!


Woo hoo. I have so many things on the go right now but would love to do a Star Wars hat too. They are Storm troopers with the white helmets.👍 Star Wars geek here😉


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Please Sam, send us some of your moisture!!!


thewren said:


> IT'S SNOWING!!!!! has been for the last couple hours - quite heavily although what is on the ground is not that much but it really looks like a midwinter storm. yesterday the county applied liquid salt to the road in anticipation of this so hopefully the roads will stay bare. it's pretty to look at but am glad i don't need to be out in it.
> 
> hickory seems to be doing some better - she sleeps a lot - is laying here by my feet - i have to step over her to get away from my desk. at least she is drinking some - not eating much. she is eating crackers (ritz) with me now. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> What a pretty area, I pulled up images on Google, hope you enjoyed a wonderful look around.


Yes I have enjoyed very much. It is a rarher pretty area


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Please keep your snow those of you that are getting it......I'm cold enough now! It is drizzling outside and suppose to be 31F by morning; I do NOT want ice or snow. Too soon. 

Waiting for my sister to come over. I'm stuck on a part of the pattern I'm sewing up for y DGD. Directions aren't the clearest; both picture and text and the picture doesn't seem to match the text....she sews ore than I do so she agreed to come and take a look at it. I'm heating up soe hoeade chicken pot pie for her for a ate lunch.

TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Finally got to the end of last week's.

Happy to hear Arriana is better.

Dawn, healing thoughts headed toward your mom. 

Kate, hope your back is better.

Happy belated to Ayden & hope Hickory is continuing to mend. 

I have finished all the quilting I could on the big frame, so now I need to go around with the small frame and get the edge bits before finishing it up. It seems to have gone faster than I thought it would, but then again, it hasn't. Weird.

I called about the sewing machine and the techs were not there today...so it will be Monday at the earliest. Waaaah. 

Healing thoughts to all in need, hugs & blessings all around, and I'll try to keep up better this week. Now I have to go check my pie in the oven.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Ok, first:

THE HAM.

Very first try.
Very tasty. 
Perhaps it could be a bit more moist - and there were some ingredients, such as sugar, were completely forgotten  but even so. Plus, no nitrite - so even the color is actually natural... No preservatives of any kind, no nothing. Absolutely healthy meet - David can have as much as he wants to (Oh, he's 8).


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just started making Gages teachers Christmas present. It will be a scarf that looks like a giant pencil. I can't wait to see it finished. So excited.&#128077;


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thought I would share, if I haven't already. Might have, can't remember. DD brought the kids over Thursday after school to go thru my cabinets for canned goods for the food drive. After while Arriana stood in front of the refrigerator saying fridge fridge. I asked what she wanted. Fridge. So I opened the door and asked again what did she want. Stinker pouts and says "Pie". What pie? "Pie" here she wanted whipped cream! I have a can of spray whipped cream. How she knew it was there, in the back of the fridge, for as short as she still is, I have no idea. So of course I got out a spoon and gave her some! She then ate a very good dinner, so she got some more for dessert! She's not spoiled is she?


Oh, how sweet!!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all. Mostly moved in, but now sorting and setting up. Have a big double garage for both mine and my friend's craft stuff. 

Taking our time, doing this part slowlyvas we keep getting mini heat waves, 2 or 3 days with temps 35&#9675;c+.Way to hot for heavy lifting. Fortunately, the next week will be cooler. Am in need of a little more furniture, dining chairs and outside chair. I have a loungeroom, even though it was designated as bedroom 4, it is a walk through room with antenna point installed, not a bedroom. 

Nice part is I finally have uncontested access to a washing machine and time to craft, mainly at night for now, but more will become available as things get sorted.

Right, back to the start to find out what I have missed. Catch you all later


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm lovin it


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm on my phone just thought I'd post final pics before heading to bed, got the stocking done, I really hope she likes it, I cast on way to big I think, bu t I used the same stitch count she did, I just used a bigger needle size.
> 
> Now I'm off to bed, night all, I'll get caught up tomorrow.


Cute


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Well they did not do the angiogram today, I think because she was in such distress with not feeling well, though I dont really know. They had her on a nitro drip and someone at some point turned it up when she was having pains and then it never got turned back down and she was dizzy and nauceous and not good at all in any way. They stopped the drip gave her some stuff for her tummy and she got better before we left thankfully. She did look and me and our friend that was there with me and said "I'm done. I dont want to go through this anymore, its too hard to fight through it and too hard to come back from it." So not sure what the future holds when she has given up mentally. At one point the nurse came in with a pill (I was not in the room at this time, just our friend who told me about it later) and wanted mom to take it, mom refused, the nurse explained to her that this is the pill that helps prevent heart attacks and mom said no again and of course the nurse said you understand that if you dont take this you may have a massive heart attack and mom said yes I understand and Im not taking it. edited: they switched to a nitro paste and that was working better when we left

We have gotten anywhere from 3 to 5 inches of snow, the wind is blowing horribly. It took and hour to drive home 38 miles. I'm exhausted and have to be back at the hospital no later than 7:20 tomorrow morning. Going to try and get some housework done and cooking and go to bed early. 

Prayers for all in need and hugs for all!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You did a wonderful job on it!


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are funny I can just see her shivering away . Mishka s winter fur is so thick that I doubt she even feels the cold


She could stand under Mishka and stay warm. lol Or knowing Ryssa, she'd stand on her.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> it's the main door - i don't have a storm door - and it's a double paned glass so don't know if gary could put it in or not. i thought that would be the best way to do it but they think not. since they are paying for it i can't say much. --- sam


You just put me in mind of the time that I drove a maxi taxi and the council was weed wacking the grass island, piece of wood chip straightthrough side rear window, we covered it with thick vinyl until it could be replaced. Patience, my friend, you know repairs will be done and it costs you nothing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If you use a smaller needle you may not need to cast on fewer stitches. It looks great! How does it measure against the original?


Quite a bit bigger.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> She could stand under Mishka and stay warm. lol Or knowing Ryssa, she'd stand on her.


Me, I would worry I would sit on her without seeing her.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Quite a bit bigger.


Tee hee more room for goodies


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Did you write the pattern as you went from the original? Especially with the Santa ect?


Yes, I charted the Santa and the letters and numbers, and I wrote down well made a sort of a chart for doing the heel, it was easier to block out the number of squares for stitches I was using, then, use the squares to figure out how many I needed to decrease and pick up and such.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 9. I've been busy this morning. At a social club we belong to, we are having a barnyard party tonight with lots of meat raffles. We also do a meal. Tonight it is a hobo dinner. It is ham, Polish kielbasa, potatoes, carrots, cabbage and smoked sausage. I have helped prep the last 3-4 times we've done it. It is all layered in beer kegs then cooked over a propane fire outside. It will taste so good! Oh and a little water and beer is added for moisture and flavor. I worked so hard cutting up stuff I gVe myself a blister! That's a first. Oh well. I enjoyed doing it. Now I'm sitting in my chair talking to you on my phone, thinking about a nap.
> 
> Thought I would share, if I haven't already. Might have, can't remember. DD brought the kids over Thursday after school to go thru my cabinets for canned goods for the food drive. After while Arriana stood in front of the refrigerator saying fridge fridge. I asked what she wanted. Fridge. So I opened the door and asked again what did she want. Stinker pouts and says "Pie". What pie? "Pie" here she wanted whipped cream! I have a can of spray whipped cream. How she knew it was there, in the back of the fridge, for as short as she still is, I have no idea. So of course I got out a spoon and gave her some! She then ate a very good dinner, so she got some more for dessert! She's not spoiled is she?
> 
> Pacer, you will be proud of me. I have started a Star Wars hat for my nephew for Christmas with the land cruisers and whatayoucall them with the white helmets? The helmets also. So I am doing strand work and reading charts. Not going too badly. Pattern is on Ravelry. I am working in the first section of land cruisers. Just don't ask me to knit flat from a chart!


LOL! Arriana and Ryssa, Ryssa comes running for a squirt of Reddi Whip when she hears me shaking the can to put some in my coffee. 
When you do enough chopping to get a blister, that is a LOT of chopping, I'd say a nap is definitely earned. I tried, then David called, so I'm up again. 
Storm Troopers, that should be a fun hat, can't wait to see.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> She could stand under Mishka and stay warm. lol Or knowing Ryssa, she'd stand on her.


She is tiny but very cute . I think mish thinks she is that small as she has squashed herself into the space at the side of my bed between my knitting box and the drawers with her back to me . She thinks if she can't see me I can't see her . I will leave the door open because I know she won't stay there all night


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Right, p12 and all caught up so far. Prayers for those with family (or themselves) tgat are dealing with pain. It is so hard when it is now our pain and there is so little we xan do. A friend recently had tp put down their two old dogs as both were in severe distress from pain and nothing was helping. Their son flew them down to spend time with him and partner and kids as a quick break after this. 

When I sqy family members, I also included the furry members. Without them, many of us would be lost.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I have enjoyed very much. It is a rarher pretty area


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Mostly moved in, but now sorting and setting up. Have a big double garage for both mine and my friend's craft stuff.
> 
> Taking our time, doing this part slowlyvas we keep getting mini heat waves, 2 or 3 days with temps 35○c+.Way to hot for heavy lifting. Fortunately, the next week will be cooler. Am in need of a little more furniture, dining chairs and outside chair. I have a loungeroom, even though it was designated as bedroom 4, it is a walk through room with antenna point installed, not a bedroom.
> 
> ...


It sounds like this will be a very good move for you, to have laundry access as well as room for all of your things is a big plus. 
Definitely take your time, you don't need heat stroke or anything.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I'm lovin it


That looks great, it's going to be sooo cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Me, I would worry I would sit on her without seeing her.


 She's actually pretty quick to get out of the way, I've only wacked her with a foot once, when she got in front of me and I don't think I've sat on her yet. She learns really fast.  Now Marla's Italian Greyhound that is just a tad younger, gets wacked regularly as she just doesn't learn to stay out from under feet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Tee hee more room for goodies


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Ok, first:
> 
> THE HAM.
> 
> ...


Looks good and glad it tastes good as well. Sound slike you'll be doing it again. Does it take much time?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just started making Gages teachers Christmas present. It will be a scarf that looks like a giant pencil. I can't wait to see it finished. So excited.👍


What a clever idea.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Mostly moved in, but now sorting and setting up. Have a big double garage for both mine and my friend's craft stuff.
> 
> Taking our time, doing this part slowlyvas we keep getting mini heat waves, 2 or 3 days with temps 35○c+.Way to hot for heavy lifting. Fortunately, the next week will be cooler. Am in need of a little more furniture, dining chairs and outside chair. I have a loungeroom, even though it was designated as bedroom 4, it is a walk through room with antenna point installed, not a bedroom.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a much better living arrangement- the garage didn't sound good. And much better in the heat as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Well they did not do the angiogram today, I think because she was in such distress with not feeling well, though I dont really know. They had her on a nitro drip and someone at some point turned it up when she was having pains and then it never got turned back down and she was dizzy and nauceous and not good at all in any way. They stopped the drip gave her some stuff for her tummy and she got better before we left thankfully. She did look and me and our friend that was there with me and said "I'm done. I dont want to go through this anymore, its too hard to fight through it and too hard to come back from it." So not sure what the future holds when she has given up mentally. At one point the nurse came in with a pill (I was not in the room at this time, just our friend who told me about it later) and wanted mom to take it, mom refused, the nurse explained to her that this is the pill that helps prevent heart attacks and mom said no again and of course the nurse said you understand that if you dont take this you may have a massive heart attack and mom said yes I understand and Im not taking it. edited: they switched to a nitro paste and that was working better when we left
> 
> We have gotten anywhere from 3 to 5 inches of snow, the wind is blowing horribly. It took and hour to drive home 38 miles. I'm exhausted and have to be back at the hospital no later than 7:20 tomorrow morning. Going to try and get some housework done and cooking and go to bed early.
> 
> Prayers for all in need and hugs for all!


Very hard for you to see your mother refusing treatment- but if she is alert and aware she is entitled to make the decision. And I can understand reaching the point of not wanting to fight anymore. Good that things seemed more stable before you left though.
Praying for peace for all of you at this time. And rest as much as you can- you may need the energy in the coming weeks, whatever the outcome for your mother is.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, thanks for the recipes, particularly the pecan ones.. I just love anything with pecans. And ladies, thank you for the summary. Hope Ayden had a great birthday party. Sorry that Hickory is having such a problem. Poor thing, can't be pleasant for her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is a long time . We had them once at the end of October for Diwali then starting about 3rd Nov and lasting for over a week but then it went quiet . They will start up again on New Year's Eve and that's it


It seems any excuse works here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh yes it's her kind of weather although she wouldn't go out this evening as she got a Santa toy that I found in the cupboard so it's her new baby and she is guarding it under the table . It's had a good wash too


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That will be adorable. I'm sure she will like it.


gagesmom said:


> Just started making Gages teachers Christmas present. It will be a scarf that looks like a giant pencil. I can't wait to see it finished. So excited.👍


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I meant to ask if anyone got snowed in last night. I've been watching the news and I see that some States have been hit rather hard. Hope all of you are safe.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh that is even cuter than I imagined. Where did you find the pattern or did you create it yourself?


gagesmom said:


> I'm lovin it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmmmm.....more room for Santa to fill it!


Poledra65 said:


> Quite a bit bigger.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just posted the same thought! We must be related! LOL


busyworkerbee said:


> Tee hee more room for goodies


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Dawn hugs to you and your Mom. Hope she is feeling well again soon.
> 
> I made one more tonight while watching The Polar Express. So here is #48. 2 more to go.
> 
> It is past midnight. Holy cow. Way past my bedtime. See you all tomorrow.😴


Good going, Mel. You do have a variety of colours.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmmm.....more room for Santa to fill it!


LOL, as long as I don't have to do the filling.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Haven't finished last week mom in hospital her heart again. Will update when I know more


Hope she's better soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm on my phone just thought I'd post final pics before heading to bed, got the stocking done, I really hope she likes it, I cast on way to big I think, bu t I used the same stitch count she did, I just used a bigger needle size.
> 
> Now I'm off to bed, night all, I'll get caught up tomorrow.


Very nice.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kati, your ham looks good although very different from the ham I know. You amaze me being able to speak three languages. Good for you. I've always wanted to be at least bilingual but afraid I only speak English.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i fear he is going to run into some snow in detroit. ---- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Sam, thank you for the start again this week, I'll have to go through the recipes later, but otherwise, I'm at least caught up to page 3.
> Happy Birthday Ayden!!
> Oh Hickory, I hope that she is doing much better quickly, poor thing, I completely understand about her feeling her age, I have to give Buster 2 Glucosamine/MSM pills(3000 mil of each in each one), 2 Asprin, crushed into his food each morning, and I slice the end of an Omega 3, (we have a huge bottle that Marla had gotten but can't take since her Gastric Bypass, on top of the other)and squeeze on top of the other. It does seem to help, the other day when it was so windy I gave him two more asprin before bed.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hi everyone!
> It's been a while since I've been a while, but I'm still happy to had find you again - thanks to Sam, thank you, Sam!!! - who knows why I was looking for the thread all over the chit chat... and, of course, it wasn't there.
> 
> I wanted to write a recipe for a winter salad - and I'll probably do that, but in a little while, I just got up. I'm sorry I didn't take a picture...
> ...


Nice to see you posting again. Sounds like you have been very busy.

I've never heard of a ham maker. Good luck and am looking forward to your pictures.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hi everyone!
> It's been a while since I've been a while, but I'm still happy to had find you again - thanks to Sam, thank you, Sam!!! - who knows why I was looking for the thread all over the chit chat... and, of course, it wasn't there.
> 
> I wanted to write a recipe for a winter salad - and I'll probably do that, but in a little while, I just got up. I'm sorry I didn't take a picture...
> ...


Nice to see you posting again. Sounds like you have been very busy.

I've never heard of a ham maker. Good luck and am looking forward to your pictures.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to hear from you angelam - life does get in the way sometimes - good to know it will slow down for you in the near future. --- sam



angelam said:


> Hello Sam, hello everyone. Just dropping in to let you know I am still alive. I haven't been at the KTP for a while - life, work, family all seem to get in the way. A big thank you to our summary queens, without whom I wouldn't have a clue what's happening. With their summaries each week I have managed to more or less keep up with the news. The work I've been doing comes to an end very soon so hopefully I'll get my life back again. Sending lots of love and hugs to all, especially those struggling with health issues either themselves or family members. xx


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i guess we are lucky - i think there is an inch on the ground - maybe a little more but it is still snowing a little so will see what it looks like in the morning. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Woke up to about 7" of snow on the ground and it's still snowing - for the rest of the day, according to the weatherpersons (that sounds very awkward).
> 
> DGS goes back to his Mom today as she arrived safely home from her Mexico City trip last night. I was worried with this storm coming through that she's be stranded somewhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Very hard for you to see your mother refusing treatment- but if she is alert and aware she is entitled to make the decision. And I can understand reaching the point of not wanting to fight anymore. Good that things seemed more stable before you left though.
> Praying for peace for all of you at this time. And rest as much as you can- you may need the energy in the coming weeks, whatever the outcome for your mother is.


Margaret, your reply much better than I could voice. Agree totally.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Not as much. I sometimes need to wear gloves also, but usually not. I very rarely knit any fur...  My problem is with the asthma much more than with any skin irritation.
> 
> Now, the promised joke, before the water on the stove boils...
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, I think I need a nap, I spent several confused seconds looking for the "like" button when I saw your pencil scarf!
Sam, hope your window gets fixed quickly.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks good and glad it tastes good as well. Sound slike you'll be doing it again. Does it take much time?


Yes, but most of it it just stays in the fridge to mature... Other than that it just took the time to mince the meat. Well, and boil the thing - but again, when the temperature is right, it just doesn't need assistance.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had our hour walk. Such a gorgeous day. Then puttered around cleaning in prep. For DD's Thanksgiving visit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i fear he is going to run into some snow in detroit. ---- sam


David said, probably, but it's on 94 that he's really worried about, with the lake effect snow, but he said you have a bit of the same problem with Detroit, so hopefully it won't be too bad though. 
He's got about 3 more hours until he can park in Omaha for the night, he got a later start than planned, with needing to get tires fixed before leaving.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that doesn't look like a pig. --- sam



HandyFamily said:


> Would he share his recipes?
> The ham maker / ham boiler is something like a pot with a spring on the cover. Here is a picture:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i guess we are lucky - i think there is an inch on the ground - maybe a little more but it is still snowing a little so will see what it looks like in the morning. --- sam


Well, our snow should be gone tomorrow, it's supposed to get up to 50f tomorrow and then up to 55F by Tuesday. 
Stay warm.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, I think I need a nap, I spent several confused seconds looking for the "like" button when I saw your pencil scarf!
> Sam, hope your window gets fixed quickly.


 :lol: 
I think we could use a like button on here though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how do they cut your water use - they can't turn it off can they? --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Thanks, how are you faring with this drought, we have been cut 36% on our water use and some of our trees are hurting. I can't wait for the rain to begin.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had our hour walk. Such a gorgeous day. Then puttered around cleaning in prep. For DD's Thanksgiving visit.


I really need to start getting out to walk Ryssa more again, we've slacked off a bit lately. 
It sounds like you are feeling better, that is a good thing for sure.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow, looks like here is the only place Winter completely forgot about... Not that I am complaining, but it's a bit strange to read about snow... Looks like the sled will be turned in and changed for a carriage this New Year... haha.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can't wait to see the hat when it is finished. i'm coming for dinner - that does sound good. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Page 9. I've been busy this morning. At a social club we belong to, we are having a barnyard party tonight with lots of meat raffles. We also do a meal. Tonight it is a hobo dinner. It is ham, Polish kielbasa, potatoes, carrots, cabbage and smoked sausage. I have helped prep the last 3-4 times we've done it. It is all layered in beer kegs then cooked over a propane fire outside. It will taste so good! Oh and a little water and beer is added for moisture and flavor. I worked so hard cutting up stuff I gVe myself a blister! That's a first. Oh well. I enjoyed doing it. Now I'm sitting in my chair talking to you on my phone, thinking about a nap.
> 
> Thought I would share, if I haven't already. Might have, can't remember. DD brought the kids over Thursday after school to go thru my cabinets for canned goods for the food drive. After while Arriana stood in front of the refrigerator saying fridge fridge. I asked what she wanted. Fridge. So I opened the door and asked again what did she want. Stinker pouts and says "Pie". What pie? "Pie" here she wanted whipped cream! I have a can of spray whipped cream. How she knew it was there, in the back of the fridge, for as short as she still is, I have no idea. So of course I got out a spoon and gave her some! She then ate a very good dinner, so she got some more for dessert! She's not spoiled is she?
> 
> Pacer, you will be proud of me. I have started a Star Wars hat for my nephew for Christmas with the land cruisers and whatayoucall them with the white helmets? The helmets also. So I am doing strand work and reading charts. Not going too badly. Pattern is on Ravelry. I am working in the first section of land cruisers. Just don't ask me to knit flat from a chart!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wish i could --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Please Sam, send us some of your moisture!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but it is good to share gwen - we don't want to get all the snow. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Please keep your snow those of you that are getting it......I'm cold enough now! It is drizzling outside and suppose to be 31F by morning; I do NOT want ice or snow. Too soon.
> 
> Waiting for my sister to come over. I'm stuck on a part of the pattern I'm sewing up for y DGD. Directions aren't the clearest; both picture and text and the picture doesn't seem to match the text....she sews ore than I do so she agreed to come and take a look at it. I'm heating up soe hoeade chicken pot pie for her for a ate lunch.
> 
> TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Well they did not do the angiogram today, I think because she was in such distress with not feeling well, though I dont really know. They had her on a nitro drip and someone at some point turned it up when she was having pains and then it never got turned back down and she was dizzy and nauceous and not good at all in any way. They stopped the drip gave her some stuff for her tummy and she got better before we left thankfully. She did look and me and our friend that was there with me and said "I'm done. I dont want to go through this anymore, its too hard to fight through it and too hard to come back from it." So not sure what the future holds when she has given up mentally. At one point the nurse came in with a pill (I was not in the room at this time, just our friend who told me about it later) and wanted mom to take it, mom refused, the nurse explained to her that this is the pill that helps prevent heart attacks and mom said no again and of course the nurse said you understand that if you dont take this you may have a massive heart attack and mom said yes I understand and Im not taking it. edited: they switched to a nitro paste and that was working better when we left
> 
> We have gotten anywhere from 3 to 5 inches of snow, the wind is blowing horribly. It took and hour to drive home 38 miles. I'm exhausted and have to be back at the hospital no later than 7:20 tomorrow morning. Going to try and get some housework done and cooking and go to bed early.
> 
> Prayers for all in need and hugs for all!


Sorry that your mom is having such a rough time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is going to be very cute. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Just started making Gages teachers Christmas present. It will be a scarf that looks like a giant pencil. I can't wait to see it finished. So excited.👍


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where did you find the pattern melody? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> I'm lovin it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to mom - you take care of you - most important. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Well they did not do the angiogram today, I think because she was in such distress with not feeling well, though I dont really know. They had her on a nitro drip and someone at some point turned it up when she was having pains and then it never got turned back down and she was dizzy and nauceous and not good at all in any way. They stopped the drip gave her some stuff for her tummy and she got better before we left thankfully. She did look and me and our friend that was there with me and said "I'm done. I dont want to go through this anymore, its too hard to fight through it and too hard to come back from it." So not sure what the future holds when she has given up mentally. At one point the nurse came in with a pill (I was not in the room at this time, just our friend who told me about it later) and wanted mom to take it, mom refused, the nurse explained to her that this is the pill that helps prevent heart attacks and mom said no again and of course the nurse said you understand that if you dont take this you may have a massive heart attack and mom said yes I understand and Im not taking it. edited: they switched to a nitro paste and that was working better when we left
> 
> We have gotten anywhere from 3 to 5 inches of snow, the wind is blowing horribly. It took and hour to drive home 38 miles. I'm exhausted and have to be back at the hospital no later than 7:20 tomorrow morning. Going to try and get some housework done and cooking and go to bed early.
> 
> Prayers for all in need and hugs for all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how long can they drive at one time before they have to stop? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> David said, probably, but it's on 94 that he's really worried about, with the lake effect snow, but he said you have a bit of the same problem with Detroit, so hopefully it won't be too bad though.
> He's got about 3 more hours until he can park in Omaha for the night, he got a later start than planned, with needing to get tires fixed before leaving.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

We were notified a few months ago that we were restricted on our water use. The water district that is our "policing" unit is not liked in our area but that is who we are "assigned" to and we were just told that they were basing the cut on our water usage from 2013. Fortunately we had a company redo our sprinklers and some of our landscaping is now drought resistant but our lawn area is a sorry sight. So far we have done it by taking shorter showers and recycling the water from the shower etc., for watering our potted plants. It's just what we have to do to comply with the restrictions. And....if you are using more than allowed the water district can put some sort of monitor and cut your water usage...period!!!


thewren said:


> how do they cut your water use - they can't turn it off can they? --- sam


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Found the pattern on Ravelry.

Knit pencil scarf designed by Lynne Mott.

Seeing as it is dark and our new street light is already broken I took a pic of right outside the front door of the building from our balcony. Is kinda dark. Just so excited about the snow. &#10052;&#10052;&#10052;


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone from Denise in a cool and drizzly Sydney. Such a pleasant change from last Friday (they are calling it Fryday) when it got to a scorching 42C (107.6F). It was just horrible. Went out for a walk at 9am and it was already 30C (86F) so I hibernated for the rest of the day. Had to wait until 9pm for a cool change when the temp dropped more than 15C in 30 minutes. Apparently there is more of that hot weather headed our way at the end of the coming week...too much too soon in my opinion.

Life has returned to normal for us now that our guests have gone. They were only here 3 days and were really no trouble, but I had forgotten how noisy two small boys are. And cooking for 7 instead of 3 tested my limited cooking skills. LOL But we survived! They are now on a South Pacific cruise, no doubt having a great time on the Voyager of the Seas which looks like a floating palace to me. Personally, I am not a fan of these huge cruise ships, but they seem to be building them bigger all the time, so I guess others like them more than I do. Next weekend we will have DD home for a few days as she will be in Sydney for a course in wine matching and then she plans to be home again for Christmas. All good.

I have not caught up on all the news from the last couple of weeks so thank you to the summary queens for your input which is such a blessing. Healing wishes to all who need them. Grandmapaula, I hope you are now pain free and home from hospital.

I know I have posted a couple of pictures from our trip while we were in the States. I'll post some more, but forgive me if I end up repeating myself. I can't believe how lucky we were to see such brilliant fall colours. So glad they were late this year. Hope I don't bore you.

Happy knitting everyone.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

A few more photos from our trip


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in a cool and drizzly Sydney. Such a pleasant change from last Friday (they are calling it Fryday) when it got to a scorching 42C (107.6F). It was just horrible. Went out for a walk at 9am and it was already 30C (86F) so I hibernated for the rest of the day. Had to wait until 9pm for a cool change when the temp dropped more than 15C in 30 minutes. Apparently there is more of that hot weather headed our way at the end of the coming week...too much too soon in my opinion.
> 
> Life has returned to normal for us now that our guests have gone. They were only here 3 days and were really no trouble, but I had forgotten how noisy two small boys are. And cooking for 7 instead of 3 tested my limited cooking skills. LOL But we survived! They are now on a South Pacific cruise, no doubt having a great time on the Voyager of the Seas which looks like a floating palace to me. Personally, I am not a fan of these huge cruise ships, but they seem to be building them bigger all the time, so I guess others like them more than I do. Next weekend we will have DD home for a few days as she will be in Sydney for a course in wine matching and then she plans to be home again for Christmas. All good.
> 
> ...


Glad you survived the heat! I don't think I could, other than standing under the shower, and not toweling myself, after. I've read that Sydney is due for a very hot summer.
Great that the guests were no trouble, children usually have so much energy. I fully agree about modern Cruise Liners- not my 'cup of tea' at all.
Lovely photos.
Edit, the Tiffany glass is spectacular.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you survived the heat! I don't think I could, other than standing under the shower, and not toweling myself, after. I've read that Sydney is due for a very hot summer.
> Great that the guests were no trouble, children usually have so much energy. I fully agree about modern Cruise Liners- not my 'cup of tea' at all.
> Lovely photos.
> Edit, the Tiffany glass is spectacular.


Thanks Julie. Hope you are doing OK.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thanks Julie. Hope you are doing OK.


Waiting for some settled weather- we had nearly a week of lovely days- but it was thunder and rain last night, and windy today! Just working on my Guernsey for a little.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

About 1 1/2 feet long now. &#128077;
Still snowing out there. Greg was out with the dogs and said almost an inch&#10052;&#10052;&#10052;

Approaching 11pm. Off to bed I go. Night all &#128564;


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are great pictures Nicho. The colors are so vibrant.


nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in a cool and drizzly Sydney. Such a pleasant change from last Friday (they are calling it Fryday) when it got to a scorching 42C (107.6F). It was just horrible. Went out for a walk at 9am and it was already 30C (86F) so I hibernated for the rest of the day. Had to wait until 9pm for a cool change when the temp dropped more than 15C in 30 minutes. Apparently there is more of that hot weather headed our way at the end of the coming week...too much too soon in my opinion.
> 
> Life has returned to normal for us now that our guests have gone. They were only here 3 days and were really no trouble, but I had forgotten how noisy two small boys are. And cooking for 7 instead of 3 tested my limited cooking skills. LOL But we survived! They are now on a South Pacific cruise, no doubt having a great time on the Voyager of the Seas which looks like a floating palace to me. Personally, I am not a fan of these huge cruise ships, but they seem to be building them bigger all the time, so I guess others like them more than I do. Next weekend we will have DD home for a few days as she will be in Sydney for a course in wine matching and then she plans to be home again for Christmas. All good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

One more quick post...Melody I checked out the pattern for the pencil scarf and just had to say yours looks soooo much beter than the one posted with the pattern. Hope you post a piccture of yours on Ravelry once finished.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> One more quick post...Melody I checked out the pattern for the pencil scarf and just had to say yours looks soooo much beter than the one posted with the pattern. Hope you post a piccture of yours on Ravelry once finished.


Thank you Gwen. I had a bit darker yellow in mind but couldn't find it at the store. But I do think this yellow is perfect. I will post it on here and on Ravelry when finished.👍


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja glad you had no storm damage to your home.

Kaye, great stocking.

Kati, nice to hear from you. Kids can sure keep you busy with all the extra activites these days. Congrats to your son for doing well in the ath competitions. Too bad your asthma is giving you trouble with the alpaca, it's such lovely yarn. Is a ham maker what we call a smoker? Hope it tastes great. I bought my adult sons a smoker a few years ago, they have made smoked fish, turkey & bacon, all were good.

Pat, glad to hear your DHs knees are healing well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I too hope your ham turned out nice and tasty but I did wonder what a ham maker was . My oldest son makes a lovely ham we usually get one from him at Christmas time . He's hoping to make them again this year
> Sonja


Is it a secret family recipe or will he share with us how he makes it? Does he have a smoker?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's the main door - i don't have a storm door - and it's a double paned glass so don't know if gary could put it in or not. i thought that would be the best way to do it but they think not. since they are paying for it i can't say much. --- sam


If they only put plastic over it won't you freeze your butt off this winter?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! You seem to be pretty quick doing that quilt, I think I would be at it 5 years from now.

Sorry the sewing machine still isn't fixed, does your daughter have a deadline on her project?



Sorlenna said:


> Finally got to the end of last week's.
> 
> Happy to hear Arriana is better.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad it turned out well. I've never seen a cooker or ham like that. Is it made with ground pork?
Could you share your recipe, please?


HandyFamily said:


> Ok, first:
> 
> THE HAM.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dawn, hope your mom is doing better in the morning, hopefully if they can get rid of the pain she will feel life is worth living. Hope the storm eases so the roads aren't bad for you in the am.

Heather, sounds like a much better living arrangement, hope it goes well

Those caught in the storm, hope you can stay home snug & safe.

Melody, what a great idea for a scarf it looks great.

Angela, nice to hear from you, glad you are well & just busy.

Denise, great photos, the leave are spectacular. I wouldn't have been sticking around to take a picture of the snake, would be running


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, our snow should be gone tomorrow, it's supposed to get up to 50f tomorrow and then up to 55F by Tuesday.
> Stay warm.


Are you living in the banana belt, or what? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I really must get off to bed. Got up at 5am & off to Edmnton. We spent about 2 hrs with Shane & family, it's so sad to see him like that, he looks like one of the death camp survivors just skin over bone & horrid color. He couldn't lay still, never left bed while we were there but figgeted with pain continuously. Thru said he constantly throws up the morphine. Suggested they request patches instead of pills, they were going to call later today. 
I took them 2 pans of cabbage rolls so they could have a couple of meals without work. Shane hasn't eaten for days, only tolerates a few sips of juice. The rest if the family looks like they have been pulled through a knothole backwards. I'm afraid they will all really crash when he passes. So sad.

We had coffee with one of our sons best friends, got a your of the new condo he's purchased. Then did a little more Christmas shopping
Weather & roads were perfect so that's a bonus.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> A few more photos from our trip


Lovely photos.
isn't it fun having such hot weather already? We had a extremely hot October and very hot November so far- our hottest day hasn't been quite as bad as your but was over 40. 
But I must say the last few days have been lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I really must get off to bed. Got up at 5am & off to Edmnton. We spent about 2 hrs with Shane & family, it's so sad to see him like that, he looks like one of the death camp survivors just skin over bone & horrid color. He couldn't lay still, never left bed while we were there but figgeted with pain continuously. Thru said he constantly throws up the morphine. Suggested they request patches instead of pills, they were going to call later today.
> I took them 2 pans of cabbage rolls so they could have a couple of meals without work. Shane hasn't eaten for days, only tolerates a few sips of juice. The rest if the family looks like they have been pulled through a knothole backwards. I'm afraid they will all really crash when he passes. So sad.
> 
> We had coffee with one of our sons best friends, got a your of the new condo he's purchased. Then did a little more Christmas shopping
> Weather & roads were perfect so that's a bonus.


That is so sad- I do hope they can get the patches for him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I really must get off to bed. Got up at 5am & off to Edmnton. We spent about 2 hrs with Shane & family, it's so sad to see him like that, he looks like one of the death camp survivors just skin over bone & horrid color. He couldn't lay still, never left bed while we were there but figgeted with pain continuously. Thru said he constantly throws up the morphine. Suggested they request patches instead of pills, they were going to call later today.
> I took them 2 pans of cabbage rolls so they could have a couple of meals without work. Shane hasn't eaten for days, only tolerates a few sips of juice. The rest if the family looks like they have been pulled through a knothole backwards. I'm afraid they will all really crash when he passes. So sad.
> 
> We had coffee with one of our sons best friends, got a your of the new condo he's purchased. Then did a little more Christmas shopping
> Weather & roads were perfect so that's a bonus.


That sounds terrible for all of them. He doesn't sound like he has a lot of time left. Did he finish the Europe trip?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> A few more photos from our trip


Fantastic photos. 

Stay cool.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I really must get off to bed. Got up at 5am & off to Edmnton. We spent about 2 hrs with Shane & family, it's so sad to see him like that, he looks like one of the death camp survivors just skin over bone & horrid color. He couldn't lay still, never left bed while we were there but figgeted with pain continuously. Thru said he constantly throws up the morphine. Suggested they request patches instead of pills, they were going to call later today.
> I took them 2 pans of cabbage rolls so they could have a couple of meals without work. Shane hasn't eaten for days, only tolerates a few sips of juice. The rest if the family looks like they have been pulled through a knothole backwards. I'm afraid they will all really crash when he passes. So sad.
> 
> We had coffee with one of our sons best friends, got a your of the new condo he's purchased. Then did a little more Christmas shopping
> Weather & roads were perfect so that's a bonus.


So terribly sad. I hope they can get him pain free and comfortable.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures denise - was the statue of the skier anyone in particular? so glad the leaves waited on you - they looked quite vibrant. --- sam



nicho said:


> A few more photos from our trip


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will only have the screen door on until the glass in finished and gary brings the door back. i still think i would just take the glass out and get another one to replace it. we will see. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> If they only put plastic over it won't you freeze your butt off this winter?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a blessing for them all if he doesn't linger - very sad. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I really must get off to bed. Got up at 5am & off to Edmnton. We spent about 2 hrs with Shane & family, it's so sad to see him like that, he looks like one of the death camp survivors just skin over bone & horrid color. He couldn't lay still, never left bed while we were there but figgeted with pain continuously. Thru said he constantly throws up the morphine. Suggested they request patches instead of pills, they were going to call later today.
> I took them 2 pans of cabbage rolls so they could have a couple of meals without work. Shane hasn't eaten for days, only tolerates a few sips of juice. The rest if the family looks like they have been pulled through a knothole backwards. I'm afraid they will all really crash when he passes. So sad.
> 
> We had coffee with one of our sons best friends, got a your of the new condo he's purchased. Then did a little more Christmas shopping
> Weather & roads were perfect so that's a bonus.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those are great pictures Nicho. The colors are so vibrant.


Beautiful pictures nicho . Really like the one with the rainbow going across and the colours are lovely 
I hope your weather settles down to more bearable temperatures need a summer were you can enjoy the weather not hibernate from it 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> About 1 1/2 feet long now. 👍
> Still snowing out there. Greg was out with the dogs and said almost an inch❄❄❄
> 
> Approaching 11pm. Off to bed I go. Night all 😴


Love the scarf Mel . Might have to make that for my DIL who is a teacher


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is it a secret family recipe or will he share with us how he makes it? Does he have a smoker?


No smoker Bonnie I know it's a glazed ham and delicious and he borrows my biggest pan and that's as much as I know but I'm going to ask him for the recipe


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nicho said:


> A few more photos from our trip


Love all your pictures Nicho. It sounds like you had a wonderful trip especially being able to meet up with KPers. 
Send some of your heat over here - winter has certainly hit our corner of UK this weekend. I'm just off out to meet up with my walking friends but I have so many layers on I may have difficulty walking!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Love all your pictures Nicho. It sounds like you had a wonderful trip especially being able to meet up with KPers.
> Send some of your heat over here - winter has certainly hit our corner of UK this weekend. I'm just off out to meet up with my walking friends but I have so many layers on I may have difficulty walking!


Morning Angela hope you stay warm and have lovely walk . Got a thin covering of snow here that has frozen so chilly and slippy out there this morning 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures nicho . Really like the one with the rainbow going across and the colours are lovely
> I hope your weather settles down to more bearable temperatures need a summer were you can enjoy the weather not hibernate from it
> Sonja


Sounds like a number of us will be hibernating ove rht enext few months- to either keep warm or cool


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :lol:
> I think we could use a like button on here though.


I use :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i will only have the screen door on until the glass in finished and gary brings the door back. i still think i would just take the glass out and get another one to replace it. we will see. --- sam


A glass place like the ones that fix windshields may be a place to try to get the door fixed. My left mirror broke on my car and after we got the replacement part from an auto parts store, we took it over the glass place. They have the tools and the special glue so it's worked out great. Hope it's fixed soon as winter is definitely here.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> great pictures denise - was the statue of the skier anyone in particular? so glad the leaves waited on you - they looked quite vibrant. --- sam


Yes the skier is Art (Arthur) Donovan Devlin, who competed in the 1950's. He was born in Lake Placid, so obviously a local hero. The leaves were vibrant - truly spectacular.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures nicho . Really like the one with the rainbow going across and the colours are lovely
> I hope your weather settles down to more bearable temperatures need a summer were you can enjoy the weather not hibernate from it
> Sonja


The sky in Littleton was really spectacular. You cannot see it but that was actually a double rainbow, the first time I had ever seen that.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

angelam said:


> Love all your pictures Nicho. It sounds like you had a wonderful trip especially being able to meet up with KPers.
> Send some of your heat over here - winter has certainly hit our corner of UK this weekend. I'm just off out to meet up with my walking friends but I have so many layers on I may have difficulty walking!


The trip was fabulous. We were so lucky to see so many fantastic places. But meeting up with fellow TP'ers was a big thrill. I also caught up with another KP'er I had met 2 years ago when she took me on a yarn crawl in the Hudson Valley around the Newburgh area. And I had a family lunch with a number of my US cousins. We are distantly related via the same great great grandparents from County Kerry in Ireland. This year there were 5 cousins at lunch plus the wife of another cousin. Such a treat to meet them all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Saw this picture of the various incarnations of Dr Who and immediately thought of you *Caren*!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I use :thumbup:


Another cutie picture Kate .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Saw this picture of the various incarnations of Dr Who and immediately thought of you *Caren*!


Watched dr who last night it was sad then annoying as it was a two part story


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I dont know how but somehow have missed about 8 pages. :shock: I was reading along and thinking... huh? I dont remember this!! 

Now to try and sort myself out and catch up properly


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I dont know how but somehow have missed about 8 pages. :shock: I was reading along and thinking... huh? I dont remember this!!
> 
> Now to try and sort myself out and catch up properly


I've that happen before now as well!Frustating as hard to work out where you last finished


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I use :thumbup:


Me too! :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I dont know how but somehow have missed about 8 pages. :shock: I was reading along and thinking... huh? I dont remember this!!
> 
> Now to try and sort myself out and catch up properly


I've done that on a few occasions 😄


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Just started making Gages teachers Christmas present. It will be a scarf that looks like a giant pencil. I can't wait to see it finished. So excited.👍


It sounds ideal for a teacher. Love the colour.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Mostly moved in, but now sorting and setting up. Have a big double garage for both mine and my friend's craft stuff.
> 
> Taking our time, doing this part slowlyvas we keep getting mini heat waves, 2 or 3 days with temps 35○c+.Way to hot for heavy lifting. Fortunately, the next week will be cooler. Am in need of a little more furniture, dining chairs and outside chair. I have a loungeroom, even though it was designated as bedroom 4, it is a walk through room with antenna point installed, not a bedroom.
> 
> ...


Well that sounds like much better accomodation for you Heather. Take care and try and stay cool.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Very hard for you to see your mother refusing treatment- but if she is alert and aware she is entitled to make the decision. And I can understand reaching the point of not wanting to fight anymore. Good that things seemed more stable before you left though.
> Praying for peace for all of you at this time. And rest as much as you can- you may need the energy in the coming weeks, whatever the outcome for your mother is.


Ditto....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Welcome back Angelam and Handyfamily.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Waiting for some settled weather- we had nearly a week of lovely days- but it was thunder and rain last night, and windy today! Just working on my Guernsey for a little.


I hope things are quieter for you tonight... no thunder or fireworks. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I need to go to bed. Goodnight all. Stay safe.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, this is such a hard time for everyone and poor Shane. How lovely that you fixed that food for them. It is one of the loveliest things to do along with being there. My heart goes out to all of you and I send love and prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup Lover, just so sorry to hear about your mom. This is so hard to go through. I know you must be totally exhausted. Thinking of you and praying for you. My heart is heavy knowing the journey you are on right now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> We were notified a few months ago that we were restricted on our water use. The water district that is our "policing" unit is not liked in our area but that is who we are "assigned" to and we were just told that they were basing the cut on our water usage from 2013. Fortunately we had a company redo our sprinklers and some of our landscaping is now drought resistant but our lawn area is a sorry sight. So far we have done it by taking shorter showers and recycling the water from the shower etc., for watering our potted plants. It's just what we have to do to comply with the restrictions. And....if you are using more than allowed the water district can put some sort of monitor and cut your water usage...period!!!


Oh My!!!! It must be something to have to limit your water like that. I was aware of the water shortage and it doesn't look like it is getting any better. Hope the winter brings some rain, but not the flooding.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nicho said:


> A few more photos from our trip


It was so wonderful to meet you in person and now we have the memories of that beautiful lunch.

You saw so many things while you were here. Perhaps more than many people who live here. Must say that you are quite the photographer. Just love the scenery and thank you so much for sharing your photos.

Enjoy the time with DD. So glad you will be together for Christmas.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, what a lovely gift of lemon custard and from lemons right from the trees. Very special and a lot of work. If I was going to splurge on a dessert it would be something lemon. 

Sugarsugar, missing pages is normal for me. :roll: Guess I just have to stop by and say hello and visit with some wonderful people.

Busyworkerbee, glad you are getting settled in. Hope it will be a lovely place for you to live.

I remember the Dr. Who that is the 3rd one in from the left in the photo Kate posted. Saw a few of the others, but the main ones I watched were with that one. Yes, it makes me think of Caren too. :thumbup: 

Sorlenna, sorry the sewing machine techs weren't there till Monday. This time of year one has so much to do and deadlines too. 

I'd better get off and get knitting. Have a great one!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Caitlin sure puts a smile on my face Kate. Such beautiful grandchildren you have.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good morning all. Almost 8am here and it snowed through the night. I have ....Walking in a winter wonderland&#127925;&#127926; stuck in my head now.

Took a better picture of the scarf this morning to.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/22/us/stingy-water-users-in-fined-in-drought-while-the-rich-soak.html?emc=edit_th_20151122&nl=todaysheadlines&nlid=59339955&_r=0 Here is a newspapaer report on the same issue we talked about yesterday.


patocenizo said:


> We were notified a few months ago that we were restricted on our water use. The water district that is our "policing" unit is not liked in our area but that is who we are "assigned" to and we were just told that they were basing the cut on our water usage from 2013. Fortunately we had a company redo our sprinklers and some of our landscaping is now drought resistant but our lawn area is a sorry sight. So far we have done it by taking shorter showers and recycling the water from the shower etc., for watering our potted plants. It's just what we have to do to comply with the restrictions. And....if you are using more than allowed the water district can put some sort of monitor and cut your water usage...period!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning all. Almost 8am here and it snowed through the night. I have ....Walking in a winter wonderland🎵🎶 stuck in my head now.
> 
> Took a better picture of the scarf this morning to.


What a beautiful picture I love it when it is like that unfortunately our snow has now turned to hailstones so really horrible outside . One of the things I hate about winter in the uk , would much rather have proper thick snow

Your scarf is looking great Mel I downloaded the pattern so thank you for that 
Sonja


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad it turned out well. I've never seen a cooker or ham like that. Is it made with ground pork?
> Could you share your recipe, please?


Yes, it's ground pork and spices - like salt and pepper and stuff, no nitrites - but the ham boiler is the most important part, it presses the meat.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning all. Almost 8am here and it snowed through the night. I have ....Walking in a winter wonderland🎵🎶 stuck in my head now.


Oh, wow, that's a winter fairy tale...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No smoker Bonnie I know it's a glazed ham and delicious and he borrows my biggest pan and that's as much as I know but I'm going to ask him for the recipe


Oh, please, ask about the recipe, or I'm coming to visit, together with my appetite... :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What a beautiful picture I love it when it is like that unfortunately our snow has now turned to hailstones so really horrible outside . One of the things I hate about winter in the uk , would much rather have proper thick snow
> 
> Your scarf is looking great Mel I downloaded the pattern so thank you for that
> Sonja


We've got an absolutely beautiful day here! The sun is shining (although I was muttering about it shining off of the road when I was driving :roll: ) and it is very mild. I might even go mad and go for a walk this afternoon....not my favourite thing, but I think it helps my back to keep moving as I seize up when I sit for any length of time. My friend is back from holiday so she is going to ultrasound it tomorrow...I confess to feeling a bit disappointed that she didn't offer to do it today, but I should really just be grateful she's doing it at all.  Luke is having his party for his friends today, so DS, DIL & Caitlin called in for lunch before they went round there. DIL thought I should be upset that I wasn't invited, but I assured her that I was more than happy not to be in amongst all those kids....my own are great, but all those others too...no thanks! :shock: :lol:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Angela hope you stay warm and have lovely walk . Got a thin covering of snow here that has frozen so chilly and slippy out there this morning
> Sonja


Afternoon Sonja. Had a lovely walk - about 5 miles across the fields to a pretty little village called Cookham and then back along the river bank. By the time we got back the temperature had risen to a sweltering 6c/48f! After that wind yesterday it felt positively tropical! I'm now enjoying a very lazy Sunday afternoon with the Sunday papers, and a bit of knitting of course.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I remember the Dr. Who that is the 3rd one in from the left in the photo Kate posted. Saw a few of the others, but the main ones I watched were with that one. Yes, it makes me think of Caren too. :


That's Jon Pertwee. I mainly remember the first two from watching it when I was young...my boys were never really Dr Who fans.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning all. Almost 8am here and it snowed through the night. I have ....Walking in a winter wonderland🎵🎶 stuck in my head now.
> 
> Took a better picture of the scarf this morning to.


Your picture certainly looks like a winter wonderland. 
The scarf is looking great.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning all. Almost 8am here and it snowed through the night. I have ....Walking in a winter wonderland🎵🎶 stuck in my head now.
> 
> Took a better picture of the scarf this morning to.


Your picture certainly looks like a winter wonderland. 
The scarf is looking great.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

HandyFamily said:


> Oh, please, ask about the recipe, or I'm coming to visit, together with my appetite... :lol:[/quote
> 
> You would have to be quick as the ham is supposed to be for Christmas but once we have had a taste then another it does not last long 😄
> I will get the recipe this week and post it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> We've got an absolutely beautiful day here! The sun is shining (although I was muttering about it shining off of the road when I was driving :roll: ) and it is very mild. I might even go mad and go for a walk this afternoon....not my favourite thing, but I think it helps my back to keep moving as I seize up when I sit for any length of time. My friend is back from holiday so she is going to ultrasound it tomorrow...I confess to feeling a bit disappointed that she didn't offer to do it today, but I should really just be grateful she's doing it at all.  Luke is having his party for his friends today, so DS, DIL & Caitlin called in for lunch before they went round there. DIL thought I should be upset that I wasn't invited, but I assured her that I was more than happy not to be in amongst all those kids....my own are great, but all those others too...no thanks! :shock: :lol:


Hope you can get something sorted with your back . As for the party Dont you want to hear all the squealing , cake in your hair and getting bowled over by chocolate faced little ones , oh and don't forget someone being sick , just think what you are missing 😄 I worked with 3 year olds for over 30 years and loved it , on the other hand some of the parents I could have gladly done without 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Afternoon Sonja. Had a lovely walk - about 5 miles across the fields to a pretty little village called Cookham and then back along the river bank. By the time we got back the temperature had risen to a sweltering 6c/48f! After that wind yesterday it felt positively tropical! I'm now enjoying a very lazy Sunday afternoon with the Sunday papers, and a bit of knitting of course.


that is sweltering 😄Here we have had everything thrown at us . Snow , frost , rain , sunshine , hailstone and now sun again but it's very chilly . Son is coming so I dont have to go out again he will walk the dog and I'm not moving until I have to


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you can get something sorted with your back . As for the party Dont you want to hear all the squealing , cake in your hair and getting bowled over by chocolate faced little ones , oh and don't forget someone being sick , just think what you are missing 😄 I worked with 3 year olds for over 30 years and loved it , on the other hand some of the parents I could have gladly done without 😄


I know what you mean about the parents...I worked as a Learning Support Teacher for over 20 years and found pushy parents the worst, especially those who wouldn't accept that their child was working to the best of their ability and wanted more from them. These were usually 'clever' people who wouldn't admit that their child was not academic. The others who made me smile were the 'apple doesn't fall far from the tree' gang! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope things are quieter for you tonight... no thunder or fireworks. :shock:


It was much quieter- neither fireworks nor thunder! slept quite well, after a phonecall that came in just as I had intended to go to bed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is Lemon Curd, Daralene, not a custard- in that the high sugar content preserves it better than any custard. It really is more in the category of what we know as a jam, and you would probably call a jelly. The part I like least is preparing the lemons! The ants are liking it too- where I've not noticed the occasional splash, they have been busily hoarding in. Fortunately I seem to have slowed the invasion! Just one more batch to go today- then I have to wait on more eggs. I wonder if you mean John Pertwee for Dr Who? he is the one I remember best, from the times my two were little.



Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, what a lovely gift of lemon custard and from lemons right from the trees. Very special and a lot of work. If I was going to splurge on a dessert it would be something lemon.
> 
> Sugarsugar, missing pages is normal for me. :roll: Guess I just have to stop by and say hello and visit with some wonderful people.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I know what you mean about the parents...I worked as a Learning Support Teacher for over 20 years and found pushy parents the worst, especially those who wouldn't accept that their child was working to the best of their ability and wanted more from them. These were usually 'clever' people who wouldn't admit that their child was not academic. The others who made me smile were the 'apple doesn't fall far from the tree' gang! :lol:


Or the ones that would say oh no not my darling he/she would never do something like that . The one that had me stood with my moth open was when I had to tell the mum that her little boy had used a very bad word she looked at him and said what the xxxx did you xxxxxx say that for . You are now in xxxxx trouble 😧


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning all. Almost 8am here and it snowed through the night. I have ....Walking in a winter wonderland🎵🎶 stuck in my head now.
> 
> Took a better picture of the scarf this morning to.


I wonder how much longer your scarf is by now?! It is looking good!

I am in the middle of drafting out the next stage of the charts for the Guernsey.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sounds terrible for all of them. He doesn't sound like he has a lot of time left. Did he finish the Europe trip?


Yes, I think He & his sister were over there for about 2 weeks. Apparently the day before they left he got bad news. He came home from the trip with a 
" cold"?? & things have gone very downhill since then. I told DH I hope he doesn't have much time left as I hate for him to suffer like this.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No smoker Bonnie I know it's a glazed ham and delicious and he borrows my biggest pan and that's as much as I know but I'm going to ask him for the recipe


Oh, I see. When I read " make a ham" I think take a piece of pork, add seasoning & smoke it. Here we just say, cook a ham if we are preparing it to eat :lol: how can we all speak the same language & mean different things :lol: :lol:  Sort of like we are back to my story about the doctor telling us he was going home to " knock up his girlfriend". We all burst out laughing so we had to explain, in his mind he was going home to wake her up :lol: :roll:

BTW, I'm still interested in the glaze recipe.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/22/us/stingy-water-users-in-fined-in-drought-while-the-rich-soak.html?emc=edit_th_20151122&nl=todaysheadlines&nlid=59339955&_r=0 Here is a newspapaer report on the same issue we talked about yesterday.


I can't imagine having to think about every drop of water yet having a huge bill. That article is crazy, penalizing the average people but letting the rich do as they like :roll: The idea of shaming them into compliance is great but for them to say they don't pay the bills so have no idea they are using too much is a crock, if they have many pools & huge green lawns they know. Hope nature turns the tap on soon to refill the reservoirs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Yes, it's ground pork and spices - like salt and pepper and stuff, no nitrites - but the ham boiler is the most important part, it presses the meat.


I wonder if I could put it in a muslin bag & cook it? I imagine as long as it was held together tightly it would work. 
Please share your recipe when you get time, I might give that a try.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, hope you get your back sorted out soon, no fun having pain & not being able to do as you'd like.

Dr. who seems to be a popular show among you, I had never even heard of it until here. 

Melody, you have more snow than here which is very unusual. The ground was white yesterday morning again but it warmed & melted. Beautiful & sunny here now but snow is predicted for the next 3 days & colder temperatures as the week goes on lows down to -21C/-4F but getting to almost the end of November before real winter comes is amazing, sure shortens it up.
Time to get moving while I have no kids or puppy to baby sit. I want the second pair of leather mitts done & get started on housecleaning. I want to wash down the kitchen & livingroom before I start decorating for Christmas. Need to quit spending so much time visiting with you all & running around. I have also promised to help wash & wax the church hall so better call & find out when thst will be-there are only 2 of us in the UCW who aren't over 75 so we said we would do it, I hope by the time I'm old someone younger will volunteer.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, impressed at your 5 mile walk. Maya and I walk 3 miles and that takes an hour.
Bonnie, my heart goes out to Shane and family. It would be a blessing if he passes quickly. Your gift of cooked meals is wonderfully practical.
Nicho, love the pictures. Glad you enjoyed your trip here.
Gwen, hope your sewing machine gets fixed tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Woo hoo. I have so many things on the go right now but would love to do a Star Wars hat too. They are Storm troopers with the white helmets.👍 Star Wars geek here😉


Save the pattern for later, so you can knit it after Christmas! I knew they were Storm Troopers, but do you think I could remember that when I was posting? NOT! :lol: 
I am not a Star Wars geek, but did enjoy the first 3 movies. I had the boxed set of them in VHS, but I think my grandson aquired it!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! You seem to be pretty quick doing that quilt, I think I would be at it 5 years from now.
> 
> Sorry the sewing machine still isn't fixed, does your daughter have a deadline on her project?


I've just been trying to work on it a couple hours a night. And all the blocks but one were sewn when I got them--so all I had to do was add the sashing and fill out the background (there's a lot of "plain" fabric in the top, larger pieces).

DD was hoping to finish by the end of next week. Now who knows? Luckily, her customer seems understanding.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Finally got to the end of last week's.
> 
> Happy to hear Arriana is better.
> 
> ...


Thank you. She is much better. I think she was to have the breathing treatments every 6 hours for the next week, then only as needed.

I look forward to a photo of the quilt. If it was me, it would still be looking at me waiting for me to work on it!

Sorry about the sewing machine. If I was close, I would lend you one of mine.

What kind of pie? I just had breakfast, and you are making me hungry already!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just started making Gages teachers Christmas present. It will be a scarf that looks like a giant pencil. I can't wait to see it finished. So excited.👍


What a cool idea! I look forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Oh, how sweet!!


 :thumbup: And I spoil her rotten!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> a blessing for them all if he doesn't linger - very sad. --- sam


It does sound as if he's preparing to go. So sad, but I'm with Sam...sometimes it's a mercy for everyone, even if it doesn't seem so at the time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Mostly moved in, but now sorting and setting up. Have a big double garage for both mine and my friend's craft stuff.
> 
> Taking our time, doing this part slowlyvas we keep getting mini heat waves, 2 or 3 days with temps 35○c+.Way to hot for heavy lifting. Fortunately, the next week will be cooler. Am in need of a little more furniture, dining chairs and outside chair. I have a loungeroom, even though it was designated as bedroom 4, it is a walk through room with antenna point installed, not a bedroom.
> 
> ...


Heather, I am so happy things are getting better for you! Enjoy your new home. Taking your time to settle in, especially in the heat you are having, is a good idea.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I'm lovin it


Me too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Well they did not do the angiogram today, I think because she was in such distress with not feeling well, though I dont really know. They had her on a nitro drip and someone at some point turned it up when she was having pains and then it never got turned back down and she was dizzy and nauceous and not good at all in any way. They stopped the drip gave her some stuff for her tummy and she got better before we left thankfully. She did look and me and our friend that was there with me and said "I'm done. I dont want to go through this anymore, its too hard to fight through it and too hard to come back from it." So not sure what the future holds when she has given up mentally. At one point the nurse came in with a pill (I was not in the room at this time, just our friend who told me about it later) and wanted mom to take it, mom refused, the nurse explained to her that this is the pill that helps prevent heart attacks and mom said no again and of course the nurse said you understand that if you dont take this you may have a massive heart attack and mom said yes I understand and Im not taking it. edited: they switched to a nitro paste and that was working better when we left
> 
> We have gotten anywhere from 3 to 5 inches of snow, the wind is blowing horribly. It took and hour to drive home 38 miles. I'm exhausted and have to be back at the hospital no later than 7:20 tomorrow morning. Going to try and get some housework done and cooking and go to bed early.
> 
> Prayers for all in need and hugs for all!


Keeping your mom, and you, in my prayers. Stay safe on the roads.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She could stand under Mishka and stay warm. lol Or knowing Ryssa, she'd stand on her.


 :lol: I am wishing for a dog to help me get warm! My feet are freezing. If I was smart, I would go downstairs and make a pair of fleece socks from the pattern that Mary gave me!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. She is much better. I think she was to have the breathing treatments every 6 hours for the next week, then only as needed.
> 
> I look forward to a photo of the quilt. If it was me, it would still be looking at me waiting for me to work on it!
> 
> ...


I remember breathing treatments with my son...he didn't want to keep the mask on, so I'd put a mirror in front of him and tell him to be a dragon! He could watch the 'smoke' coming out as he breathed. Sometimes he would get to laughing and of course that made him breathe more deeply. Sometimes parents have to get creative. 

It is pumpkin pie--Bub's favorite, and though I'm making two next week for Thanksgiving, he asked for one already. Good thing I can make them sugar free!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Quite a bit bigger.


Count her gauge, then get the same gauge with the next one you make. What needle size did you use? I am guessing I used an 8 on Damien's, but don't remember for sure, and of course, didn't write it down. Maybe a 6, but I doubt it, as I knitted tighter when I made it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Tee hee more room for goodies


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I've read up--actually not way behind yet this week! But I need to go run the vacuum and mop the kitchen for starters. 

Healing & positive thoughts for all in need, especially Dawn's mom, and hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I charted the Santa and the letters and numbers, and I wrote down well made a sort of a chart for doing the heel, it was easier to block out the number of squares for stitches I was using, then, use the squares to figure out how many I needed to decrease and pick up and such.


Good. That all took a lot of time for this first one. Now it won't take as long for the others if you decide to do them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Arriana and Ryssa, Ryssa comes running for a squirt of Reddi Whip when she hears me shaking the can to put some in my coffee.
> When you do enough chopping to get a blister, that is a LOT of chopping, I'd say a nap is definitely earned. I tried, then David called, so I'm up again.
> Storm Troopers, that should be a fun hat, can't wait to see.


I quartered 12 heads of cabbage, and cut 30# of fresh Polish Kielbasa into 3-4" chunks, and store bought smoked sausage (think Ekrich or Hillshire Farms) 30 packages into the same size chunks. The cabbage quickly dulled a knife I had just sharpened just so I knew I had a good sharp knife that fit my hand well. Took two of them. Someone else scrubbed about 50# of potatoes and at least that of carrots, and someone else cut the carrots in half. The man doing all the cooking cut whole football sized hams into chunks, I think 5-6 of them. He also added pieces of corn on the cob when he loaded the kegs. Ohhhhh, it was Delicious!!! I had 2 helpings. After everyone had eaten, they announced that we could have 2nds. Well, I had my 2nd helping before that. DH said get in line, and I thought he had followed me. I kept looking for him, didn't see him by the time it was my turn, so took plates for both of us. I finished mine, and he still hadn't come back. He was outside with the guys! I was eating his plate when he came back with a plate of his own. At 10:30 there was still a roaster almost full. He brought a plate full home for his lunch today at work.

Forgot to post the link to the Star Wars hat. Here you go.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-force-awakens-hat


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> how long can they drive at one time before they have to stop? --- sam


They can drive for a total of 11 hours in a 24 hour period and can only be on duty, for a total of 14 hours, the 14 hours includes the 11 hours of driving, so they can have 3 hours of time above the 11 driving to get loaded, unloaded, take breaks, etc. And I think they can only drive a total of 70 hours in a 7 day period then have to take a 36 hour restart, but they can do a drop a day thing that I don't totally understand.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

To all who need them, my prayers. To all enjoying themselves, good. 
I had a great afternoon. My eldest son phoned after lunch and asked if I would like to go and do some pottery painting at the place he goes to for war gaming as they do it there. So I went over, had two lovely coffees and a Christmas cookie and painted a snowman. Chris painted a Father Christmas . They will be fired in the kiln and they will let us know when we can collect them .naturally we didn't get any work done in the flat, but we had fun instead. Feel better for it, too. Take care all, we have no snow at the moment but it is very cold. Stay warm all who need to, and cool for those who have heat.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in a cool and drizzly Sydney. Such a pleasant change from last Friday (they are calling it Fryday) when it got to a scorching 42C (107.6F). It was just horrible. Went out for a walk at 9am and it was already 30C (86F) so I hibernated for the rest of the day. Had to wait until 9pm for a cool change when the temp dropped more than 15C in 30 minutes. Apparently there is more of that hot weather headed our way at the end of the coming week...too much too soon in my opinion.
> 
> Life has returned to normal for us now that our guests have gone. They were only here 3 days and were really no trouble, but I had forgotten how noisy two small boys are. And cooking for 7 instead of 3 tested my limited cooking skills. LOL But we survived! They are now on a South Pacific cruise, no doubt having a great time on the Voyager of the Seas which looks like a floating palace to me. Personally, I am not a fan of these huge cruise ships, but they seem to be building them bigger all the time, so I guess others like them more than I do. Next weekend we will have DD home for a few days as she will be in Sydney for a course in wine matching and then she plans to be home again for Christmas. All good.
> 
> ...


It's so much fun to go on vacation, but it is always nice to get back home afterward, glad that you survived the company and the weather, hopefully Mother Nature will calm herself down and t won't get even hotter, farther into summer. 
Such lovely photos, you did get to see some very beautiful scenery, and people.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> About 1 1/2 feet long now. 👍
> Still snowing out there. Greg was out with the dogs and said almost an inch❄❄❄
> 
> Approaching 11pm. Off to bed I go. Night all 😴


That is looking fantastic.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are you living in the banana belt, or what? :lol: :lol:


 
We are in a nicely protected valley, we don't get as cold or as much snow as either Cheyenne or Scottsbluff, typically anyway. Just wish we didn't get the hail that we've been getting, praying that the hail doesn't hit this year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine having to think about every drop of water yet having a huge bill. That article is crazy, penalizing the average people but letting the rich do as they like :roll: The idea of shaming them into compliance is great but for them to say they don't pay the bills so have no idea they are using too much is a crock, if they have many pools & huge green lawns they know. Hope nature turns the tap on soon to refill the reservoirs.


It is rather what happens, that the wealthy can get away with anything.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, hope you get your back sorted out soon, no fun having pain & not being able to do as you'd like.
> 
> Dr. who seems to be a popular show among you, I had never even heard of it until here.
> 
> ...


Goodness, never heard of Dr Who? Bonnie you have really been missing out on an icon of the last century's children's programs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I really must get off to bed. Got up at 5am & off to Edmnton. We spent about 2 hrs with Shane & family, it's so sad to see him like that, he looks like one of the death camp survivors just skin over bone & horrid color. He couldn't lay still, never left bed while we were there but figgeted with pain continuously. Thru said he constantly throws up the morphine. Suggested they request patches instead of pills, they were going to call later today.
> I took them 2 pans of cabbage rolls so they could have a couple of meals without work. Shane hasn't eaten for days, only tolerates a few sips of juice. The rest if the family looks like they have been pulled through a knothole backwards. I'm afraid they will all really crash when he passes. So sad.
> 
> We had coffee with one of our sons best friends, got a your of the new condo he's purchased. Then did a little more Christmas shopping
> Weather & roads were perfect so that's a bonus.


I'm so sorry about Shane, I do hope that the patches help, it's not easy to watch someone suffer and know that there is nothing really that can be done. I do hope for everyones sake, but especially his, that his passing is quiet and gentle if nothing can be done for healing. 
Hugs for you all.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :lol: I am wishing for a dog to help me get warm! My feet are freezing. If I was smart, I would go downstairs and make a pair of fleece socks from the pattern that Mary gave me!


Haha, I think it would be easier than getting a dog!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in a cool and drizzly Sydney. Such a pleasant change from last Friday (they are calling it Fryday) when it got to a scorching 42C (107.6F). It was just horrible. Went out for a walk at 9am and it was already 30C (86F) so I hibernated for the rest of the day. Had to wait until 9pm for a cool change when the temp dropped more than 15C in 30 minutes. Apparently there is more of that hot weather headed our way at the end of the coming week...too much too soon in my opinion.
> 
> Life has returned to normal for us now that our guests have gone. They were only here 3 days and were really no trouble, but I had forgotten how noisy two small boys are. And cooking for 7 instead of 3 tested my limited cooking skills. LOL But we survived! They are now on a South Pacific cruise, no doubt having a great time on the Voyager of the Seas which looks like a floating palace to me. Personally, I am not a fan of these huge cruise ships, but they seem to be building them bigger all the time, so I guess others like them more than I do. Next weekend we will have DD home for a few days as she will be in Sydney for a course in wine matching and then she plans to be home again for Christmas. All good.
> 
> ...


Beautiful photos of your trip. Don't worry about boring us, or duplicating some of them! We will just enjoy them that much more. I recognize the one of Littleton, NH. We have been there several times. I have a very similar shot, but without the beautiful rainbow. There used to be a yarn shop down one of the side streets, but it was closed when we were there. Both times, we missed open hours.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thought I'd give you folks a chuckle this morning. Let me start by saying I've never eated stuffed cabbage rolls much less made them. Well today was the day to try to make Slow Cooker Cabbage Rolls.

Did you know it is just about impossible to peel cabbage leaves off a head of cabbage _unless_ you have slightly softened them in boiling water? After getting only a very few off in one piece I dumped the entire head (of the cabbage not mine) into a pot of boiling water. Wah-La! After doing that and then cooling them in cold water I had cabbage leaves; well sort of....still not too many large pieces.

I then mixed up the filling....no problem there. I reread the recipe though several times because it said to use _uncooked rice_ which I was surprised and at nowhere in the recipe did it say to cook it before adding it to the meat and spices. So I now have varying sizes of cabbage rolls all rolled up....everything from itty bitty 2 inch size to nice 3-4 inch size. They are all layered in the crock pot with the "sauce" on each one and between layers. Cooking on low for 7 hrs. And another plus....I remembered to use a crock pot liner!

Now I ended up with quite a bit of the meat mixture left over since most of my rolls are small so I decided to experiment. I added a bit of natural ketchup and some Italian Panko bread crumbs to the meat and made up a bunch of meatballs (another new thing for me). I've got them on parchment paper on a tray covered with wrap in the freezer. Once they are frozen I'll put them in a bag and return to the freezer to use another day. My oh my I feel a little like warped Betty Crocker or maybe a strange June Cleaver. LOL

Crossing my fingers this all turns out to be a tasty meal and future meal. 
Now to sit back and eat my toast, honey & peanut butter and drink my coffee.

I finished the bag I was making for my DGD and started the one for another DGD's birthday that is day. Rather than rush through the 2nd bag I've decided to take my time and for 2nd DGD go ahead and give her the faux braided headband/ear warmer and fingerless gloves that I had made for Christmas and just do the bag for Christmas. I took a picture of the bag but now can't find my cable to load it onto the computer. Will post a picture once I locate it. (Okay, not quite made it to June Cleaver status cause June Cleaver would know where her cable was....LOL)

Written a small novel here....now to go catch up on everyone!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I use :thumbup:


 Me too most of the time. :thumbup:

LOve the new pic of Caitlyn, she's such a happy cutie. You have such happy grands, I hope that any grands I have one day, will be as happy and bubbly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> To all who need them, my prayers. To all enjoying themselves, good.
> I had a great afternoon. My eldest son phoned after lunch and asked if I would like to go and do some pottery painting at the place he goes to for war gaming as they do it there. So I went over, had two lovely coffees and a Christmas cookie and painted a snowman. Chris painted a Father Christmas . They will be fired in the kiln and they will let us know when we can collect them .naturally we didn't get any work done in the flat, but we had fun instead. Feel better for it, too. Take care all, we have no snow at the moment but it is very cold. Stay warm all who need to, and cool for those who have heat.


We are not very hot, yet Mary- not like Australia- today's forecast maximum is 19*C. Will you be posting your snowman once he is fired? So glad you enjoyed your day! Sunday's should be enjoyable in my opinion!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Saw this picture of the various incarnations of Dr Who and immediately thought of you *Caren*!


That is a good one, they have been showing the older ones here during the week, the ones with either Christopher Eccelston(?), David Tennent, or Matt Smith, and for a month or so they showed the Tom Baker episodes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie I have Shane in my prayers for a quick and painfree passing. What a sad situation. Praying also for you, your DH and all of Shane's family. This is just too sad. Hope they can get the patches for him.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I really must get off to bed. Got up at 5am & off to Edmnton. We spent about 2 hrs with Shane & family, it's so sad to see him like that, he looks like one of the death camp survivors just skin over bone & horrid color. He couldn't lay still, never left bed while we were there but figgeted with pain continuously. Thru said he constantly throws up the morphine. Suggested they request patches instead of pills, they were going to call later today.
> I took them 2 pans of cabbage rolls so they could have a couple of meals without work. Shane hasn't eaten for days, only tolerates a few sips of juice. The rest if the family looks like they have been pulled through a knothole backwards. I'm afraid they will all really crash when he passes. So sad.
> 
> We had coffee with one of our sons best friends, got a your of the new condo he's purchased. Then did a little more Christmas shopping
> Weather & roads were perfect so that's a bonus.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are turning into a regular "mary homemaker" gwen - hope the cabbage rolls turn out well - i love them. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thought I'd give you folks a chuckle this morning. Let me start by saying I've never eated stuffed cabbage rolls much less made them. Well today was the day to try to make Slow Cooker Cabbage Rolls.
> 
> Did you know it is just about impossible to peel cabbage leaves off a head of cabbage _unless_ you have slightly softened them in boiling water? After getting only a very few off in one piece I dumped the entire head (of the cabbage not mine) into a pot of boiling water. Wah-La! After doing that and then cooling them in cold water I had cabbage leaves; well sort of....still not too many large pieces.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Watched dr who last night it was sad then annoying as it was a two part story


It was sad, now I'm going to be having dreams about it until we see next weeks episode, I know, I am weird that way. I do the same thing with books, if I finish a book in a series, I will dream about it on and off until the next one is available.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen, aren't new cooking adventures fun (or not, ROTFL)?

Mel, you are blazing along with that scarf and it is fabulous.

Floor's mopped(cat sitting in the doorway looking sad--goodness, he may starve to death before it dries--ha!) and still have to do the vacuum but part of the basket's in the kitchen. Not quite painting myself into a corner, but... :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute picture of Caitlyn in your avatar.


KateB said:


> I use :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a magical winter wonderland in your photo. And as already mentioned I do love that scarf.


gagesmom said:


> Good morning all. Almost 8am here and it snowed through the night. I have ....Walking in a winter wonderland🎵🎶 stuck in my head now.
> 
> Took a better picture of the scarf this morning to.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I really must get off to bed. Got up at 5am & off to Edmnton. We spent about 2 hrs with Shane & family, it's so sad to see him like that, he looks like one of the death camp survivors just skin over bone & horrid color. He couldn't lay still, never left bed while we were there but figgeted with pain continuously. Thru said he constantly throws up the morphine. Suggested they request patches instead of pills, they were going to call later today.
> I took them 2 pans of cabbage rolls so they could have a couple of meals without work. Shane hasn't eaten for days, only tolerates a few sips of juice. The rest if the family looks like they have been pulled through a knothole backwards. I'm afraid they will all really crash when he passes. So sad.
> 
> We had coffee with one of our sons best friends, got a your of the new condo he's purchased. Then did a little more Christmas shopping
> Weather & roads were perfect so that's a bonus.


I am so sorry to hear that Shane is suffering so. I am keeping him and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The ham makes me think of the potted meat Spam which tastes okay (bit salty to me) but I would imagine your ham is much much better tasting. I love hearing about different ways foods are prepared around the world.


HandyFamily said:


> Yes, it's ground pork and spices - like salt and pepper and stuff, no nitrites - but the ham boiler is the most important part, it presses the meat.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like a number of us will be hibernating ove rht enext few months- to either keep warm or cool


I think you've got that right!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie I had never heard of Dr Who until here also. I still have't watched it; guess I might check into it. I wonder if I will be totally lost not ever having seen it.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, hope you get your back sorted out soon, no fun having pain & not being able to do as you'd like.
> 
> Dr. who seems to be a popular show among you, I had never even heard of it until here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just passing a message along from Kansas g-ma 
She said to say hello to everyone


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy thank goodness my machine is working fine; it is Sorlenna's that is not working but I'm sure she knows you meant her. I'm impressed that you and Angelam walk such distances. I struggle many days just getting to the mailbox and back without some discomfort but not too much discomfort. I truly need to try taking Sydney out for short walks. I know it would do me good and he would enjoy it. When DH does her study abroad walking him will certainly need to be done even though he does have a bit over 2 acres fenced to run and play in.


sassafras123 said:


> Angelam, impressed at your 5 mile walk. Maya and I walk 3 miles and that takes an hour.
> Bonnie, my heart goes out to Shane and family. It would be a blessing if he passes quickly. Your gift of cooked meals is wonderfully practical.
> Nicho, love the pictures. Glad you enjoyed your trip here.
> Gwen, hope your sewing machine gets fixed tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can you share your recipe for sugar free pumpkin pie?


Sorlenna said:


> I remember breathing treatments with my son...he didn't want to keep the mask on, so I'd put a mirror in front of him and tell him to be a dragon! He could watch the 'smoke' coming out as he breathed. Sometimes he would get to laughing and of course that made him breathe more deeply. Sometimes parents have to get creative.
> 
> It is pumpkin pie--Bub's favorite, and though I'm making two next week for Thanksgiving, he asked for one already. Good thing I can make them sugar free!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning all. Almost 8am here and it snowed through the night. I have ....Walking in a winter wonderland🎵🎶 stuck in my head now.
> 
> Took a better picture of the scarf this morning to.


I love snow pictures like that, but I am not looking forward to experiencing the cold that goes with it. I know we are fortunate to not have had it yet this year, but that doesn't mean I have to look forward to it! We just had a dusting. When I opened the front drapes, I had glistening grass with just one patch of snow about 3' around. The sun is shining. The weather channel app says it is 33°F but feels like 26° with winds WSW at 8 mph.

I love how the scarf is coming!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> you are turning into a regular "mary homemaker" gwen - hope the cabbage rolls turn out well - i love them. --- sam


I too hope they turn out lovely and tasty Gwen , I haven't eaten them in a long while but I know my sister used to use the long leafy cabbage 
Look forward to seeing your picture


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I dont know how but somehow have missed about 8 pages. :shock: I was reading along and thinking... huh? I dont remember this!!
> 
> Now to try and sort myself out and catch up properly


You aren't alone, I've done that a time or three myself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning all. Almost 8am here and it snowed through the night. I have ....Walking in a winter wonderland🎵🎶 stuck in my head now.
> 
> Took a better picture of the scarf this morning to.


Beautiful snow scene outside your window. 
The scarf is coming along wonderfully.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Or the ones that would say oh no not my darling he/she would never do something like that . The one that had me stood with my moth open was when I had to tell the mum that her little boy had used a very bad word she looked at him and said what the xxxx did you xxxxxx say that for . You are now in xxxxx trouble 😧


 :shock: 
Oh my, makes you wonder how some people become parents. Poor child was just mimicking what he heard at home, was his norm so didn't know any better. Sad.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally caught up so I'm off to check out the digest and then to the sewing machine. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Or the ones that would say oh no not my darling he/she would never do something like that . The one that had me stood with my moth open was when I had to tell the mum that her little boy had used a very bad word she looked at him and said what the xxxx did you xxxxxx say that for . You are now in xxxxx trouble 😧


 :roll: Of course. They say what they hear, but do the parents think about that? Or that the kids would say it when not around the parents? Nope.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, I see. When I read " make a ham" I think take a piece of pork, add seasoning & smoke it. Here we just say, cook a ham if we are preparing it to eat :lol: how can we all speak the same language & mean different things :lol: :lol: Sort of like we are back to my story about the doctor telling us he was going home to " knock up his girlfriend". We all burst out laughing so we had to explain, in his mind he was going home to wake her up :lol: :roll:
> 
> BTW, I'm still interested in the glaze recipe.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Well, I guess she would have gotten woke up either way! still :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Count her gauge, then get the same gauge with the next one you make. What needle size did you use? I am guessing I used an 8 on Damien's, but don't remember for sure, and of course, didn't write it down. Maybe a 6, but I doubt it, as I knitted tighter when I made it.


I used an 8, I think she used a 6 by the look of it. So I just need to count and swatch, the other 6 stockings are not to have the santa so should go much quicker now that I have half a clue as to what I'm doing. lol
I'm working on Marlas Christmas gift now, it's 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/let-it-flow
Nice easy knit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good. That all took a lot of time for this first one. Now it won't take as long for the others if you decide to do them.


I sure hope not anyway. lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I remember breathing treatments with my son...he didn't want to keep the mask on, so I'd put a mirror in front of him and tell him to be a dragon! He could watch the 'smoke' coming out as he breathed. Sometimes he would get to laughing and of course that made him breathe more deeply. Sometimes parents have to get creative.
> 
> It is pumpkin pie--Bub's favorite, and though I'm making two next week for Thanksgiving, he asked for one already. Good thing I can make them sugar free!


Oh yum! My favorite also. I craved it the whole time I was pregnant with DS. Try finding pumpkin pie at a restaurant in July. I am trying to be good and wait until Thanksgiving to have some. How do you make yours sugar free? With artificial sweeteners? Apparently I am allergic to them, as is DD and my aunt. We all get the same reaction, but to different degrees.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I quartered 12 heads of cabbage, and cut 30# of fresh Polish Kielbasa into 3-4" chunks, and store bought smoked sausage (think Ekrich or Hillshire Farms) 30 packages into the same size chunks. The cabbage quickly dulled a knife I had just sharpened just so I knew I had a good sharp knife that fit my hand well. Took two of them. Someone else scrubbed about 50# of potatoes and at least that of carrots, and someone else cut the carrots in half. The man doing all the cooking cut whole football sized hams into chunks, I think 5-6 of them. He also added pieces of corn on the cob when he loaded the kegs. Ohhhhh, it was Delicious!!! I had 2 helpings. After everyone had eaten, they announced that we could have 2nds. Well, I had my 2nd helping before that. DH said get in line, and I thought he had followed me. I kept looking for him, didn't see him by the time it was my turn, so took plates for both of us. I finished mine, and he still hadn't come back. He was outside with the guys! I was eating his plate when he came back with a plate of his own. At 10:30 there was still a roaster almost full. He brought a plate full home for his lunch today at work.
> 
> Forgot to post the link to the Star Wars hat. Here you go.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-force-awakens-hat


That sounds yummy!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> To all who need them, my prayers. To all enjoying themselves, good.
> I had a great afternoon. My eldest son phoned after lunch and asked if I would like to go and do some pottery painting at the place he goes to for war gaming as they do it there. So I went over, had two lovely coffees and a Christmas cookie and painted a snowman. Chris painted a Father Christmas . They will be fired in the kiln and they will let us know when we can collect them .naturally we didn't get any work done in the flat, but we had fun instead. Feel better for it, too. Take care all, we have no snow at the moment but it is very cold. Stay warm all who need to, and cool for those who have heat.


Sounds like a great day, and a much needed break.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> To all who need them, my prayers. To all enjoying themselves, good.
> I had a great afternoon. My eldest son phoned after lunch and asked if I would like to go and do some pottery painting at the place he goes to for war gaming as they do it there. So I went over, had two lovely coffees and a Christmas cookie and painted a snowman. Chris painted a Father Christmas . They will be fired in the kiln and they will let us know when we can collect them .naturally we didn't get any work done in the flat, but we had fun instead. Feel better for it, too. Take care all, we have no snow at the moment but it is very cold. Stay warm all who need to, and cool for those who have heat.


That sounds like a lovely afternoon! Working on the flat can wait. You needed time to relax.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The ham makes me think of the potted meat Spam which tastes okay (bit salty to me) but I would imagine your ham is much much better tasting. I love hearing about different ways foods are prepared around the world.


No, it's not canned meat...

It's supposed to be something like that: 
https://www.google.bg/search?q=%D1%84%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B0+%D1%88%D1%83%D0%BD%D0%BA%D0%B0&biw=1066&bih=895&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiSz5DNyqTJAhVI3SwKHeuvCh0Q_AUIBygB#tbm=isch&q=%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B0+%D1%88%D1%83%D0%BD%D0%BA%D0%B0

but the red color in all those meats is achieved with the use of nitrite salt. Which I prefer not to use - thus home made boiled hams are usually paler in color. And the salt is according to our taste - as well as all other spices and herbs used... I do love smoked meat, but I don't have the place to have a smoker - it would require a yard or outdoor space of some sort. Not a thing one would try to use in an apartment in a city... and to actually dry meat (or sausages and stuff) in my screened balcony (I intend to try that this winter, when it cames) the weather would need to be cold - something probably like 4-7 degrees, not like 18-22... My grandpa made the absolutely best lat-sausages (I hope that is the correct term, it's something like that:







,







I had ever tasted...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Haha, I think it would be easier than getting a dog!


It certainly would! That is one reason we haven't gotten another one since ours passed in 1993. I don't want to do the first trip out in the morning, and last trip at night. Or clean up the yard. I loved having him, but sure didn't enjoy the rest of the work that went with him!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Popped back in after checking the digest. LOVE this pattern you are making for Marla. Already went to Ravelry and added it to my library. Just the style I like! I know she will love it.


Poledra65 said:


> I used an 8, I think she used a 6 by the look of it. So I just need to count and swatch, the other 6 stockings are not to have the santa so should go much quicker now that I have half a clue as to what I'm doing. lol
> I'm working on Marlas Christmas gift now, it's
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/let-it-flow
> Nice easy knit.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I knew your's wasn't canned......it just looked kind of like the one I mentioned. It really does look delicious.


HandyFamily said:


> No, it's not canned meat...
> 
> Okay...off to the sewing machine.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> A few more photos from our trip


Beautiful scenery. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Joy thank goodness my machine is working fine; it is Sorlenna's that is not working but I'm sure she knows you meant her. I'm impressed that you and Angelam walk such distances. I struggle many days just getting to the mailbox and back without some discomfort but not too much discomfort. I truly need to try taking Sydney out for short walks. I know it would do me good and he would enjoy it. When DH does her study abroad walking him will certainly need to be done even though he does have a bit over 2 acres fenced to run and play in.


I used to walk miles, but no longer can, because of the hip. It is just not worth the agony I end up in.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I really must get off to bed. Got up at 5am & off to Edmnton. We spent about 2 hrs with Shane & family, it's so sad to see him like that, he looks like one of the death camp survivors just skin over bone & horrid color. He couldn't lay still, never left bed while we were there but figgeted with pain continuously. Thru said he constantly throws up the morphine. Suggested they request patches instead of pills, they were going to call later today.
> I took them 2 pans of cabbage rolls so they could have a couple of meals without work. Shane hasn't eaten for days, only tolerates a few sips of juice. The rest if the family looks like they have been pulled through a knothole backwards. I'm afraid they will all really crash when he passes. So sad.
> 
> Poor man. How awful that must be for all concerned. It sad about the morphine making him sick. Surely they must be able to give him something other than that.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can you share your recipe for sugar free pumpkin pie?


Gwen and Tami, I just use the regular recipe (that comes on the back of the Libby's can), substitute the powdered Stevia that measures cup for cup like sugar (though sounds as if that won't work for Tami) when baking, and I used the fat-free evaporated milk. It does take a little longer to cook, but it turns out just fine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thought I'd give you folks a chuckle this morning. Let me start by saying I've never eated stuffed cabbage rolls much less made them. Well today was the day to try to make Slow Cooker Cabbage Rolls.
> 
> Did you know it is just about impossible to peel cabbage leaves off a head of cabbage _unless_ you have slightly softened them in boiling water? After getting only a very few off in one piece I dumped the entire head (of the cabbage not mine) into a pot of boiling water. Wah-La! After doing that and then cooling them in cold water I had cabbage leaves; well sort of....still not too many large pieces.
> 
> ...


To make cabbage rolls, I take the biggest head of cabbage I can buy, and put a small amount of water in a kettle big enough to hold the cabbage with the lid on. Core the cabbage and put it core side down in the kettle and bring to a boil so it sort of steams the leaves apart. I take them off in layers as I go. I mix about 4# of ground beef with salt, pepper, chopped onion, about 1 cup cooked Minute Rice, and an egg. I would have to go look up mom's recipe to get close measurements. She didn't measure, I don't think. I have what I wrote down as we made them. Put a scoop of meat mixture towards the bottom of the leaf, with the core piece of the leaf cut out, and fold the bottom up over the meat, then the sides, then roll up. Layer the bottom of my roaster with the leaves that were too small to roll, and layer the rolls on top. Pour tomato juice over, and sometimes layer a little saurkraut in with it, and bake at 350°F for hmmm, an hour-hour and a half? I forget. DH loves them. I have learned to like them. I make them about once a year, and make a bunch of them, then freeze in portion size packages. If I am hungry for chicken paprikash, I pull out a package for DH, as he doesn't like paprikash.

Forgot to say that my aunt made hers with uncooked rice, so yours should work out fine. Just might be drier.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning all. Almost 8am here and it snowed through the night. I have ....Walking in a winter wonderland🎵🎶 stuck in my head now.
> 
> Took a better picture of the scarf this morning to.


Glad it wasn't us who got the snow. I know you love it but you can have it.
Nice scarf.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Gweniepooh, I was just trying to explain how it looks... can't explain how it tastes. 

Now, about the kid using a bad word - I just remembered one of the funniest stories by René Goscinny about the adventures of little naughty Nikolas - so, for some reason he said a bad word at school (the story never actually tells which one) - something like the big brother of his friend who was home from the army cut himself while shaving and said it and so on. And they got in trouble at school for saying it, and than his mom and dad gave him the big lecture about how bad it is to use this word, and how it starts with the bad word at school, and in the end ends up in jail... and so on, and so forth, and all while the meat was baking in the oven, and all were hungry and waiting for it to get ready, and at some point the mom goes like - oh, I forgot the meat! - and goes to check on it in the kitchen, and it is all ruined and... she said the bad word.
Where the story ends.
Really, really funny, I've laughed all through reading all the stories to David a few years back. Enjoyed them at least as much as he did.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Gweniepooh, I was just trying to explain how it looks... can't explain how it tastes.
> 
> Now, about the kid using a bad word - I just remembered one of the funniest stories by René Goscinny about the adventures of little naughty Nikolas - so, for some reason he said a bad word at school (the story never actually tells which one) - something like the big brother of his friend who was home from the army cut himself while shaving and said it and so on. And they got in trouble at school for saying it, and than his mom and dad gave him the big lecture about how bad it is to use this word, and how it starts with the bad word at school, and in the end ends up in jail... and so on, and so forth, and all while the meat was baking in the oven, and all were hungry and waiting for it to get ready, and at some point the mom goes like - oh, I forgot the meat! - and goes to check on it in the kitchen, and it is all ruined and... she said the bad word.
> Where the story ends.
> Really, really funny, I've laughed all through reading all the stories to David a few years back. Enjoyed them at least as much as he did.


 :thumbup: I don't know these stories, Kati, they sound fun!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I used an 8, I think she used a 6 by the look of it. So I just need to count and swatch, the other 6 stockings are not to have the santa so should go much quicker now that I have half a clue as to what I'm doing. lol
> I'm working on Marlas Christmas gift now, it's
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/let-it-flow
> Nice easy knit.


I think a 6 would do it. But the Santa makes it so pretty. I really need to do the rest of the family stockings. I did Damien's and Arriana's, but the rest of us have store bought.

Marla will love it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope not anyway. lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That sounds yummy!!!!!


It was!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gwen and Tami, I just use the regular recipe (that comes on the back of the Libby's can), substitute the powdered Stevia that measures cup for cup like sugar (though sounds as if that won't work for Tami) when baking, and I used the fat-free evaporated milk. It does take a little longer to cook, but it turns out just fine.


I haven't tried the Stevia, which should be natural, unless they have added stuff to it, but would be afraid to try it. Don't need the heart palpatations.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, I think He & his sister were over there for about 2 weeks. Apparently the day before they left he got bad news. He came home from the trip with a
> " cold"?? & things have gone very downhill since then. I told DH I hope he doesn't have much time left as I hate for him to suffer like this.


I remember our DSIL at that stage; heartbreaking for all. Does he have palative caregivers that come in?

I'm keeping Shane and everyone surrounding him in my prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Popped back in after checking the digest. LOVE this pattern you are making for Marla. Already went to Ravelry and added it to my library. Just the style I like! I know she will love it.


Thank you, I am just chugging along on it, and working on socks for me. 

Don't forget to cook the meat balls long enough to cook the rice through.  
My friend and I used to make porcupine balls, meat balls with uncooked rice in them, and then when baked they were so good, I really need to get the recipe from her I think.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder if I could put it in a muslin bag & cook it? I imagine as long as it was held together tightly it would work.
> Please share your recipe when you get time, I might give that a try.


There are various recipes and methods out on PinTerest -- I like the idea of the smoker the best, but there are other ways to get it done. I think we'd call it "cold cuts" or deli meat rather than ham here in the USA. Very strange that we call so many things by different name, but keeps the conversation interesting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I haven't tried the Stevia, which should be natural, unless they have added stuff to it, but would be afraid to try it. Don't need the heart palpatations.


Organic stevia shouldn't have anything added, I have gotten it at the grocery store as well as the health food store, I don't know if they add anything to the other or not. I use Stevia in my coffee and tea, I tried dark chocolate sweetened with stevia but couldn't stand the taste, it was awful, so I don't know how I would like it to bake with, may have to try it sometime though, just for the heck of it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are various recipes and methods out on PinTerest -- I like the idea of the smoker the best, but there are other ways to get it done. I think we'd call it "cold cuts" or deli meat rather than ham here in the USA. Very strange that we call so many things by different name, but keeps the conversation interesting.


Oscar meyer does sliced chopped ham that we used to get for sandwiches as kids, and in the deli's here you can get ham loaf that looks like that.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am not it is the wealthy, it is the inconsiderate that waste for others while thumbing their nose at the rest of humanity. Most of that area caters the movie and sports figures that feel it necessary to have 12 bathrooms etc., Lack of feelings for others. I know very wealthy people who struggled to get there and do not forget where they came from yet keep a balance in their lives. Excesses tell you the kind of people they are, thoughtless.


Lurker 2 said:


> It is rather what happens, that the wealthy can get away with anything.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you. Sure have fibrofog this week. sorienna, hope your sewing machine gets fixed tomorrow.
Patocenizo, the only water restriction we have is not to have water running down drive or in gutter. But most of us have cut back and xeriscape for years because of cost of water and water awareness living in desert. But I also am worried about El Niño as too much water can cause flooding and landslides.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gwen, next time you want to make cabbage rolls, put your cabbage in the freezer a couple of days before. Thaw and the leaves will come off easily.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Organic stevia shouldn't have anything added, I have gotten it at the grocery store as well as the health food store, I don't know if they add anything to the other or not. I use Stevia in my coffee and tea, I tried dark chocolate sweetened with stevia but couldn't stand the taste, it was awful, so I don't know how I would like it to bake with, may have to try it sometime though, just for the heck of it.


I found it had quite an aftertaste that I did not like, so ended up giving the baking Stevia away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> I am not it is the wealthy, it is the inconsiderate that waste for others while thumbing their nose at the rest of humanity. Most of that area caters the movie and sports figures that feel it necessary to have 12 bathrooms etc., Lack of feelings for others. I know very wealthy people who struggled to get there and do not forget where they came from yet keep a balance in their lives. Excesses tell you the kind of people they are, thoughtless.


As with everything there's always the exception.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you. Sure have fibrofog this week. sorienna, hope your sewing machine gets fixed tomorrow.
> Patocenizo, the only water restriction we have is not to have water running down drive or in gutter. But most of us have cut back and xeriscape for years because of cost of water and water awareness living in desert. But I also am worried about El Niño as too much water can cause flooding and landslides.


And this latter has been my concern.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

4:15 pm and I have been out and done some Christmas shopping and home again. Went with my parents as I was getting a video game for Gage that he has been wanting. So I didn't want him there to see it.&#128521;

Have been knitting on the scarf off and on. 

Bumped into a Co worker on the way out of Walmart and she is coming to see me this week coming up. She told me she had someone supplying her with wool/yarn for free. So she said she is giving it to me. &#9786; 

I got these 2 today for our tree. Greg got me 4 or 6 different ones last year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning all. Almost 8am here and it snowed through the night. I have ....Walking in a winter wonderland🎵🎶 stuck in my head now.
> 
> Took a better picture of the scarf this morning to.


The snow photo does look lovely- will you still love the snow by the end of winter? 
I love it but we don't get it here so it is exciting for me when I am somewhere where it snows. 
The scarf is looking good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks!


Sorlenna said:


> Gwen and Tami, I just use the regular recipe (that comes on the back of the Libby's can), substitute the powdered Stevia that measures cup for cup like sugar (though sounds as if that won't work for Tami) when baking, and I used the fat-free evaporated milk. It does take a little longer to cook, but it turns out just fine.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Angelam, impressed at your 5 mile walk. Maya and I walk 3 miles and that takes an hour.
> Bonnie, my heart goes out to Shane and family. It would be a blessing if he passes quickly. Your gift of cooked meals is wonderfully practical.
> Nicho, love the pictures. Glad you enjoyed your trip here.
> Gwen, hope your sewing machine gets fixed tomorrow.


Thanks Sassafras. We usually do about 4/5 miles twice a week. We have some lovely countryside around here so there's lots of interesting walks to be done. I always enjoy them whatever the weather but it does take a bit of effort to get out some miserable mornings, but I know I'll enjoy it once we get going.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> We've got an absolutely beautiful day here! The sun is shining (although I was muttering about it shining off of the road when I was driving :roll: ) and it is very mild. I might even go mad and go for a walk this afternoon....not my favourite thing, but I think it helps my back to keep moving as I seize up when I sit for any length of time. My friend is back from holiday so she is going to ultrasound it tomorrow...I confess to feeling a bit disappointed that she didn't offer to do it today, but I should really just be grateful she's doing it at all.  Luke is having his party for his friends today, so DS, DIL & Caitlin called in for lunch before they went round there. DIL thought I should be upset that I wasn't invited, but I assured her that I was more than happy not to be in amongst all those kids....my own are great, but all those others too...no thanks! :shock: :lol:


I'm trying to remeber to set an alarm to go off every hour and get and walk around for a couple of minutes when it goes off. And/or some stretches that your physio friend could suggest. Read somewhere that walking for a couple of minutes every hour is a help. Hard to remember to set the alarm. Just set it! I have a timer on the desk.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Or the ones that would say oh no not my darling he/she would never do something like that . The one that had me stood with my moth open was when I had to tell the mum that her little boy had used a very bad word she looked at him and said what the xxxx did you xxxxxx say that for . You are now in xxxxx trouble 😧


Wonder where on earth he would have learnt bad words?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thaks for the tip Liz! They are smelling so good; can't wait to eat them. I also heard from Tami that I should look for the largest head of cabbage which I did but they were all pretty small and very compact. I'm hoping everyone likes them cause if smell is anything thy should be good. I also check on the meatballs I've frozen and now put them in a ziploc bag for later use. Read a post by Poledra about porcupine balls and to be sure to cook them long enough to cook the rice. Now need to look up porcupine balls recipe. Lordy me I'm turning into a regular Susie Homemaker today....not! LOL. Does feel good knowing that I've made the meatballs ahead though. Not to old to learn new tricks for sure.


budasha said:


> Gwen, next time you want to make cabbage rolls, put your cabbage in the freezer a couple of days before. Thaw and the leaves will come off easily.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, I think He & his sister were over there for about 2 weeks. Apparently the day before they left he got bad news. He came home from the trip with a
> " cold"?? & things have gone very downhill since then. I told DH I hope he doesn't have much time left as I hate for him to suffer like this.


He sounds like he has reached the point when it is better for everyone really if He doesn't hang on for long. 
Hopefully his sister will look back on the Europe trip as a good time with him rather than remembering what followed it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just stopped in for a minute as I researched what a #5 zipper was.....need one for bag/purse #2 in the making. Found a good size that explained it.
http://www.sewmamasew.com/2010/09/guide-to-zippers/ 
(just in case anyone is interested) Didn't know there was so much to know about zippers. Now I'll go look through my zipper stash....yes, I do have a small zipper stash from yard sales....LOL
TTYL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Dr. who seems to be a popular show among you, I had never even heard of it until here.


I've heard of Dr Who but have never watched it.Mainly know a long colourful scarf and telephone box- no idea why hte telephone box.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Wonder where on earth he would have learnt bad words?


I don't think the mother knew either 😳


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> To all who need them, my prayers. To all enjoying themselves, good.
> I had a great afternoon. My eldest son phoned after lunch and asked if I would like to go and do some pottery painting at the place he goes to for war gaming as they do it there. So I went over, had two lovely coffees and a Christmas cookie and painted a snowman. Chris painted a Father Christmas . They will be fired in the kiln and they will let us know when we can collect them .naturally we didn't get any work done in the flat, but we had fun instead. Feel better for it, too. Take care all, we have no snow at the moment but it is very cold. Stay warm all who need to, and cool for those who have heat.


Sounds like an enjoyable afternoon.

Sitting here hungry. Going to have fasting bloods taken soon (for a possible research project) but means I have an appointment and can't just go and have the bloods taken when I want. And of course I woke up earlier than normal.
After this Vicky is picking me up and we are going down to see Mum and have lunch. As I haven't heard anything form Vicky it looks like we will be going but anything with her is very flexible currently for some funny reason.

Just as I posted this the phone rang- thought it might be Vicky. But just one of the Real Estate agents trying to get me to buy the house we looked at- and/or sell this on one. The first weekend David gave his phone number this weekend he said I get to give mine so I get all the phone calls. As he works maybe not a bad idea. But he is better than me at putting them off.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thaks for the tip Liz! They are smelling so good; can't wait to eat them. I also heard from Tami that I should look for the largest head of cabbage which I did but they were all pretty small and very compact. I'm hoping everyone likes them cause if smell is anything thy should be good. I also check on the meatballs I've frozen and now put them in a ziploc bag for later use. Read a post by Poledra about porcupine balls and to be sure to cook them long enough to cook the rice. Now need to look up porcupine balls recipe. Lordy me I'm turning into a regular Susie Homemaker today....not! LOL. Does feel good knowing that I've made the meatballs ahead though. Not to old to learn new tricks for sure.


 That is it the temptation is to much I will just have to make some meatballs tomorrow . I think I have some lingonberry sauce left


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Joy thank goodness my machine is working fine; it is Sorlenna's that is not working but I'm sure she knows you meant her. I'm impressed that you and Angelam walk such distances. I struggle many days just getting to the mailbox and back without some discomfort but not too much discomfort. I truly need to try taking Sydney out for short walks. I know it would do me good and he would enjoy it. When DH does her study abroad walking him will certainly need to be done even though he does have a bit over 2 acres fenced to run and play in.


Are you sure walking Sydney would be good for you? Sounds like you are more likely to pulled along and/or over.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :shock:
> Oh my, makes you wonder how some people become parents. Poor child was just mimicking what he heard at home, was his norm so didn't know any better. Sad.


Becoming a parent is easy- it is parenting that is hard


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I found it had quite an aftertaste that I did not like, so ended up giving the baking Stevia away.


I would think it would have a very green taste.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 4:15 pm and I have been out and done some Christmas shopping and home again. Went with my parents as I was getting a video game for Gage that he has been wanting. So I didn't want him there to see it.😉
> 
> Have been knitting on the scarf off and on.
> 
> ...


Always good when you can get some Christmas shopping done when the kids aren't around! How nice of your co worker to bring the yarn to you. You are certainly going to have a Star Wars theme on your tree!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just stopped in for a minute as I researched what a #5 zipper was.....need one for bag/purse #2 in the making. Found a good size that explained it.
> http://www.sewmamasew.com/2010/09/guide-to-zippers/
> (just in case anyone is interested) Didn't know there was so much to know about zippers. Now I'll go look through my zipper stash....yes, I do have a small zipper stash from yard sales....LOL
> TTYL


Thank you. Very interesting! I have bookmarked it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I am just chugging along on it, and working on socks for me.
> 
> Don't forget to cook the meat balls long enough to cook the rice through.
> My friend and I used to make porcupine balls, meat balls with uncooked rice in them, and then when baked they were so good, I really need to get the recipe from her I think.


We make Yummy Meatballs (the recipe I said I once left the rice out of-and now you can see why leaving out the rice is almost as bad as leaving out the meatballs).

Place meatballs in a casserole dish. Sprinkle 1 to 1 1/2 cups rice over them. Tin of condensed tomato soup diluted with about 1 1/2 tins of water and poured over the meatballs and rice. Cover and cook in oven around 375F for around 1 1/2 hours until rice cooked and most of the soup is absorbed.

The females in the family love it but David and Brett both dislike it.

I have also heard of people using the porcupine meatballs and cooking them in soup the same way- having them covered will help cook the rice instead of it all going hard I would think.


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

thank you loved it all


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

diana999 said:


> thank you loved it all


Don't think we've seen you here before. Welcome and feel free to return again- you will soon work out what is going on!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've heard of Dr Who but have never watched it.Mainly know a long colourful scarf and telephone box- no idea why hte telephone box.


The Telephone Box or Tardis is the Time Machine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I would think it would have a very green taste.


Not sure I would exactly describe it as 'green'!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It was so wonderful to meet you in person and now we have the memories of that beautiful lunch.
> 
> You saw so many things while you were here. Perhaps more than many people who live here. Must say that you are quite the photographer. Just love the scenery and thank you so much for sharing your photos.
> 
> Enjoy the time with DD. So glad you will be together for Christmas.


And it was wonderful to meet you too. Really enjoyed our lunch. Thanks for compliments re photos. I am happy so many turned out well - hard to go wrong with such fabulous scenery.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Telephone Box or Tardis is the Time Machine.


Right- so he travels in time then. Does sound vaguely familiar!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Right- so he travels in time then. Does sound vaguely familiar!


Yes sort of the ultimate Time Traveler, although I've been unable to watch the latest series.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cute picture of Caitlyn in your avatar.


Thank you! It was taken at Hallowe'en when she was a pumpkin.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Right- so he travels in time then. Does sound vaguely familiar!


Does a darlek sound familiar


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, hope you love the cabbage rolls..
I always put the cabbage heads in the freezer for about a week, then throw them in the sink of hot water. They will be limp & roll nicely.

I always use raw minute rice mixed with raw ground beef for the filling.I usually put some tomatoe juice in the filling too for extra flavor & keep the rice from being too dry.

With the leftovers I make lazy cabbage rolls, just chop the remains of the cabbage from the center where the leaves are too small for rolls & mix with the filling & tomatoe juice in a casserole & bake.

You can also bake your meatballs before you freeze them so they are ready to put in any kind of sauce you want, I do that all the time.



Gweniepooh said:


> Thought I'd give you folks a chuckle this morning. Let me start by saying I've never eated stuffed cabbage rolls much less made them. Well today was the day to try to make Slow Cooker Cabbage Rolls.
> 
> Did you know it is just about impossible to peel cabbage leaves off a head of cabbage _unless_ you have slightly softened them in boiling water? After getting only a very few off in one piece I dumped the entire head (of the cabbage not mine) into a pot of boiling water. Wah-La! After doing that and then cooling them in cold water I had cabbage leaves; well sort of....still not too many large pieces.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Does a darlek sound familiar


Ex-ter-minate, ex-ter-minate!!!!

They look like the old-fashioned Tellus vacuum cleaners!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Does a darlek sound familiar


Are they Dr Who? Yes I have heard of them


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Are they Dr Who? Yes I have heard of them


They were one of his major foes, in the early series, around about Tom Baker's days as the Dr.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Are they Dr Who? Yes I have heard of them


I thought that might jog your memory


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They were one of his major foes, in the early series, around about Tom Baker's days as the Dr.


Still are . They have been in this series along with there maker Davros and how he became a baddie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Still are . They have been in this series along with there maker Davros and how he became a baddie


Don't have a telly, presently, although I hope to do something about that by June.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Diana999... Welcome to the ktp. Hope you will continue to join us. We are one big happy family here.&#128077;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

diana999 - welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by to share a tea with us - no doubt you already know we are here all week so we look forward to hearing from you as often as you can post - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



diana999 said:


> thank you loved it all


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will give it a try here at home first. Sydney is actually very good when he is on his leash. I guarantee I will be careful.


darowil said:


> Are you sure walking Sydney would be good for you? Sounds like you are more likely to pulled along and/or over.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so right there!


darowil said:


> Becoming a parent is easy- it is parenting that is hard


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This sounds good. We just ate and I am so proud of myself...the cabbage rolls were great! DH really enjoyed them. DD hasn't tried them yet (not home). I'm going to freeze the leftovers (hope it works) so I have a meal ready to go; just warm it in the oven. Here's the recipe I used; it's a little different from what Tami posted so I thought I'd share it.

Slow Cooker Cabbage Rolls
Ingredients
12 cabbage leaves
Filling
2 lb. lean ground beef
1 cup uncooked white rice
1 lightly beaten egg
1/2 cup milk
Half an onion grated
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. garlic salt
1 tsp. pepper
Sauce
15-16 ounce bottle of ketchup
2 Tbs. brown sugar
2 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
Directions
Peel off the leaves of the cabbage and put them a pot of a water and bring up to boil (you just want to soften the leaves)
Dunk the leaves in cold water to cool them off so you can handle them.
Mix the filling ingredients.
Evenly distribute the filling among the leaves.
Roll the leaves once over the filling, then tuck in the sides and roll again.
Mix the sauce and put a little in the bottom of the slow cooker.
Place a layer of cabbage rolls in.
Cover each one with a little sauce.
Place remaining rolls in slow cooker and cover with rest of sauce.
Cook 7-8 hours on low or 4-5 on high.
Serve over noodles, rice or mashed potatoes.



darowil said:


> We make Yummy Meatballs (the recipe I said I once left the rice out of-and now you can see why leaving out the rice is almost as bad as leaving out the meatballs).
> 
> Place meatballs in a casserole dish. Sprinkle 1 to 1 1/2 cups rice over them. Tin of condensed tomato soup diluted with about 1 1/2 tins of water and poured over the meatballs and rice. Cover and cook in oven around 375F for around 1 1/2 hours until rice cooked and most of the soup is absorbed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am hoping this shows up: for sale on Etsy for AUD 59 which I find excessive but I am sure Sonja or Mel could copy them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So what is the general story line behind the Dr. Who show? I gather the actual plot changes from show to show but what is the general gist of it?


Lurker 2 said:


> The Telephone Box or Tardis is the Time Machine.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I saw those too. Way expensive and also thought of Sonja and Melody. Seiously cute mittens.


Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping this shows up: for sale on Etsy for AUD 59 which I find excessive but I am sure Sonja or Mel could copy them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So what is the general story line behind the Dr. Who show? I gather the actual plot changes from show to show but what is the general gist of it?


Space travelers and aliens of various degrees of threat, with major shifts in time back and forth- Dr Who has always been a bit remote, but the last series I saw brought in a 'love interest', not sure how it worked out, because I lost my tv connection.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember our DSIL at that stage; heartbreaking for all. Does he have palative caregivers that come in?
> 
> I'm keeping Shane and everyone surrounding him in my prayers.


Yes, nurses come a few times / week & they can phone a doctor anytime they need to. Personally when the end is near, I wish they would take him to the hospital, in my opinion families have enough to deal with without having to clean up messes or do that kind of care.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I found it had quite an aftertaste that I did not like, so ended up giving the baking Stevia away.


That is what I was afraid of. I wonder if organic raw sugar would be a good substitute for refined white sugar, since it's not so over processed it might be better assymalated, but I have no real clue. 
Hmmm... A Conundrum.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thaks for the tip Liz! They are smelling so good; can't wait to eat them. I also heard from Tami that I should look for the largest head of cabbage which I did but they were all pretty small and very compact. I'm hoping everyone likes them cause if smell is anything thy should be good. I also check on the meatballs I've frozen and now put them in a ziploc bag for later use. Read a post by Poledra about porcupine balls and to be sure to cook them long enough to cook the rice. Now need to look up porcupine balls recipe. Lordy me I'm turning into a regular Susie Homemaker today....not! LOL. Does feel good knowing that I've made the meatballs ahead though. Not to old to learn new tricks for sure.


 And then I went in and made cinnamon rolls and oatmeal bars, see what you made me do. LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just stopped in for a minute as I researched what a #5 zipper was.....need one for bag/purse #2 in the making. Found a good size that explained it.
> http://www.sewmamasew.com/2010/09/guide-to-zippers/
> (just in case anyone is interested) Didn't know there was so much to know about zippers. Now I'll go look through my zipper stash....yes, I do have a small zipper stash from yard sales....LOL
> TTYL


I'm bringing a whole shoebox with me of new zippers that I found going through my grandmothers stuff that I had in the craft room, I labeled the box KTP. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Becoming a parent is easy- it is parenting that is hard


LOL! You do have a valid point there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Does a darlek sound familiar


EXTERMINATE!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't think we've seen you here before. Welcome and feel free to return again- you will soon work out what is going on!


Welcome from me also!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure I would exactly describe it as 'green'!


How would you describe it? I have tasted the fresh stevia right from the plant, and it was sweet but green tasting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So what is the general story line behind the Dr. Who show? I gather the actual plot changes from show to show but what is the general gist of it?


The Doctor is the last of the Time Lords, during the war between Galifrane and the Daleks (the time lords are from Galifrane) the doctor stole the Tardis (phone box) and he's been fighting to protect people since. The day of the Time Lords is great for explaining how it all came to be. 
Matt Smiths doctor was married to River Song (Amy and Rorys daughter, they were companions of his) and that is a whole nother story. 
Basically the doctor travels with companions so that he remembers who he is and doesn't become totally self involved and do damage instead of good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This sounds good. We just ate and I am so proud of myself...the cabbage rolls were great! DH really enjoyed them. DD hasn't tried them yet (not home). I'm going to freeze the leftovers (hope it works) so I have a meal ready to go; just warm it in the oven. Here's the recipe I used; it's a little different from what Tami posted so I thought I'd share it.
> 
> Slow Cooker Cabbage Rolls
> Ingredients
> ...


Thanks for sharing the recipe. They should freeze great! I freeze them every year.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, nurses come a few times / week & they can phone a doctor anytime they need to. Personally when the end is near, I wish they would take him to the hospital, in my opinion families have enough to deal with without having to clean up messes or do that kind of care.


 Is this what we in the US call Hospice care? Here we also have them administer meds and there is 24/7 nursing care until death.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping this shows up: for sale on Etsy for AUD 59 which I find excessive but I am sure Sonja or Mel could copy them.


Cute! A simple pair of white mittens with ears and eyes. Shouldn't be hard to make.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, nurses come a few times / week & they can phone a doctor anytime they need to. Personally when the end is near, I wish they would take him to the hospital, in my opinion families have enough to deal with without having to clean up messes or do that kind of care.


It would be great for all of them if they could get Shane into a hospice care facility. Less stress for all of them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> How would you describe it? I have tasted the fresh stevia right from the plant, and it was sweet but green tasting.


In the dark chocolate I had, it tasted bitter and almost had a burnt taste too it, it is hard to describe but it was not a good flavor at all. Now I love regular stevia in my coffee and tea, so I don't know if it's just the way it blends with chocolate or what, but I've tried a couple different dark chocolates with stevia in them and they were all the same. :?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is what I was afraid of. I wonder if organic raw sugar would be a good substitute for refined white sugar, since it's not so over processed it might be better assymalated, but I have no real clue.
> Hmmm... A Conundrum.


I just try to limit how much I have. However, if it is in the house, and I like it, I am in trouble, because I can not stay out of it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And then I went in and made cinnamon rolls and oatmeal bars, see what you made me do. LOL!


 You are being mean! :lol: Good thing I just had pizza.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm bringing a whole shoebox with me of new zippers that I found going through my grandmothers stuff that I had in the craft room, I labeled the box KTP. lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am spending the evening shuffling files around on the computer, as I seem to have created multiples, and just dumped saved stuff in my Documents. After that finishes, then it is time to do a back up. Is it time for all of you to do a back up? Thought since I am doing it, it would be a good time to remind everyone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I just try to limit how much I have. However, if it is in the house, and I like it, I am in trouble, because I can not stay out of it.


 Fortunately I'm pretty good, I have several dark chocolate bars in the kitchen drawer that are very good, but I only a piece every once in a while, I only binge every once in a great while, used to drive them crazy at work, I would stop and buy 2 dozen donuts and take in, and I would just eat a muffing, and not touch a donut. lol Now, I do like donuts as much as the next person, I'm just scarily good at staying away from things when I set my mind to it, I just don't often set my mind to it if it's bread type related. :roll: And I could eat butter cream frosting right out of the bowl, the whole bowl, so you know I don't have that around, lol I'd be in big trouble.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You are being mean! :lol: Good thing I just had pizza.


LOL! I didn't even have any of the oatmeal bars, I put them in bags for David to take on the road, the rolls are cooling, I need to go mix up the drizzle for them.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 9. I've been busy this morning. At a social club we belong to, we are having a barnyard party tonight with lots of meat raffles. We also do a meal. Tonight it is a hobo dinner. It is ham, Polish kielbasa, potatoes, carrots, cabbage and smoked sausage. I have helped prep the last 3-4 times we've done it. It is all layered in beer kegs then cooked over a propane fire outside.
> 
> Pacer, you will be proud of me. I have started a Star Wars hat for my nephew for Christmas with the land cruisers and whatayoucall them with the white helmets? The helmets also. So I am doing strand work and reading charts. Not going too badly. Pattern is on Ravelry. I am working in the first section of land cruisers. Just don't ask me to knit flat from a chart!


Your dinner sounds awesome. I am quite proud of you for doing that hat. I saw it posted and saved it in my library. Knitting flat is a tad bit trickier as you have to read the chart right to left on knit rows and left to right on purl rows. I love doing it either way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is what I was afraid of. I wonder if organic raw sugar would be a good substitute for refined white sugar, since it's not so over processed it might be better assymalated, but I have no real clue.
> Hmmm... A Conundrum.


I have lost track a bit here- but it would not be good for diabetics- not that anyone in your household is!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :thumbup:



I have about 3 boxes I think, of sewing stuff for you sewers, :? that doesn't look right, I do mean people who sew, not the sewers that waste goes down. huh...
Anyway, I am never going to use this stuff and I"m sure that there are several of you that will probably have fun with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> How would you describe it? I have tasted the fresh stevia right from the plant, and it was sweet but green tasting.


Golly, it was maybe three years ago- or more- I really only remember that I did not like it. I don't like the Stevia for sweetening tea either. Much prefer honey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Cute! A simple pair of white mittens with ears and eyes. Shouldn't be hard to make.


That was what I thought- the ears look almost crocheted.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I think I'm going to watch Willy Wonka (the original) and knit, see you all later.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> IT'S SNOWING!!!!! has been for the last couple hours - quite heavily although what is on the ground is not that much but it really looks like a midwinter storm. yesterday the county applied liquid salt to the road in anticipation of this so hopefully the roads will stay bare. it's pretty to look at but am glad i don't need to be out in it.
> 
> hickory seems to be doing some better - she sleeps a lot - is laying here by my feet - i have to step over her to get away from my desk. at least she is drinking some - not eating much. she is eating crackers (ritz) with me now. lol
> 
> ...


We got around 6-8 inches of snow yesterday. I left for work at 3:30 in the morning on Saturday morning and had to clear off 3 inches of snow from my car. When I got out of work at 2 in the afternoon, I had another 5-6 inches of snow on the car. I had about another inch on the car this morning to clear off. I was back at work at 4 this morning and worked until 11 AM and then went to church. I got home around 1:30 and had to be back out to work at 3:30 this afternoon. I got home again around 7 tonight and have read up to page 10 of this week and still have not finished last week's tea party. I am about to call it a night as I will work these next 3 days yet and I haven't had a day off in several weeks.

Dawn, I do home your mother is feeling better. I will try to catch up this week, but I won't make a promises on that thought.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> but it is good to share gwen - we don't want to get all the snow. --- sam


I could share some with her!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> David said, probably, but it's on 94 that he's really worried about, with the lake effect snow, but he said you have a bit of the same problem with Detroit, so hopefully it won't be too bad though.
> He's got about 3 more hours until he can park in Omaha for the night, he got a later start than planned, with needing to get tires fixed before leaving.


It is a good thing that he was not on I 94 on Saturday. There were accidents and the highway was shut down for a bit. Today should have been better. I drove side streets to work yesterday and today and did okay. I gave myself extra time to get to work but at 3:30 in the morning, I did not have much traffic to deal with.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, what work do you do that requires such long and split shifts? I don't know how you do it.
Enjoyed learning tips for cabbage rolls. DH loves them, part of Lithuanian heritage, and I tried early in our marriage but failed miserably. Maybe now I can treat him to some.
Cleaned all day! Will clean tomorrow too. Oldest DD and DSIL coming Tuesday. Youngest DD and SO coming Thankskgiving morning.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have to get some rest but I did catch up to page 16. Maybe I will catch up by Thursday. I will be busy that day as well since DH won't get off work until that morning and he will make the dinner which needs to be served by 3 PM so DS#1 can enjoy it before heading to work. I get to wash dishes and put away all the leftovers. I want to make a breakfast casserole for home on Thursday morning and one for a work potluck for Friday morning. 

Take care and know that I am thinking about all of you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is a good thing that he was not on I 94 on Saturday. There were accidents and the highway was shut down for a bit. Today should have been better. I drove side streets to work yesterday and today and did okay. I gave myself extra time to get to work but at 3:30 in the morning, I did not have much traffic to deal with.


David just parked in Ann Arbor, he said that I 94 was clear, one of the benefites of driving on Sunday is there is limited traffic which helps too. 
He's teasing me on the phone right now, that I sent him with a huge meal for tonight, he has two chicken thighs, about 11/2c of pasta with cheese sauce and 1/2 c at least of veggies in it. lol Told him he can share with a neighbor. lol


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gwen your cabbage rolls sound so yummy. DH loves them. Maybe one day I will make him some.

Julie those are such cute mittens. I will add them to my list of things to make in the new year.

So I have finished the pencil scarf and I love it.&#128077; 

Now tomorrow I have to start on a hat order. The fella that got the mitts on the string has asked for a minion hat and a pink hat.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Well done, Mel. Exactly the kind of work we've learned to expect from the Knitting Ninja.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Fortunately I'm pretty good, I have several dark chocolate bars in the kitchen drawer that are very good, but I only a piece every once in a while, I only binge every once in a great while, used to drive them crazy at work, I would stop and buy 2 dozen donuts and take in, and I would just eat a muffing, and not touch a donut. lol Now, I do like donuts as much as the next person, I'm just scarily good at staying away from things when I set my mind to it, I just don't often set my mind to it if it's bread type related. :roll: And I could eat butter cream frosting right out of the bowl, the whole bowl, so you know I don't have that around, lol I'd be in big trouble.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I didn't even have any of the oatmeal bars, I put them in bags for David to take on the road, the rolls are cooling, I need to go mix up the drizzle for them.


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Your dinner sounds awesome. I am quite proud of you for doing that hat. I saw it posted and saved it in my library. Knitting flat is a tad bit trickier as you have to read the chart right to left on knit rows and left to right on purl rows. I love doing it either way.


And that is where I go wrong!

How much snow did you get?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have about 3 boxes I think, of sewing stuff for you sewers, :? that doesn't look right, I do mean people who sew, not the sewers that waste goes down. huh...
> Anyway, I am never going to use this stuff and I"m sure that there are several of you that will probably have fun with it.


I know exactly what you mean. There is an ad in the jobs available section of the newspaper that is for sewers of firefighter clothing, and I always want to read it wrong!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Golly, it was maybe three years ago- or more- I really only remember that I did not like it. I don't like the Stevia for sweetening tea either. Much prefer honey.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I think I'm going to watch Willy Wonka (the original) and knit, see you all later.


The original Willie Wonka is the ONLY one to watch! The newer one is creepy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> We got around 6-8 inches of snow yesterday. I left for work at 3:30 in the morning on Saturday morning and had to clear off 3 inches of snow from my car. When I got out of work at 2 in the afternoon, I had another 5-6 inches of snow on the car. I had about another inch on the car this morning to clear off. I was back at work at 4 this morning and worked until 11 AM and then went to church. I got home around 1:30 and had to be back out to work at 3:30 this afternoon. I got home again around 7 tonight and have read up to page 10 of this week and still have not finished last week's tea party. I am about to call it a night as I will work these next 3 days yet and I haven't had a day off in several weeks.
> 
> Dawn, I do home your mother is feeling better. I will try to catch up this week, but I won't make a promises on that thought.


Well, you can now disregard my snow question! Please do be careful driving. You are working such long hours, I am afraid you are not getting enough sleep.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Well done, Mel. Exactly the kind of work we've learned to expect from the Knitting Ninja.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Well Thank you Joy.😊

Just after 9:30pm so I am off to bed now. Was up real late the last 2 night's.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gwen your cabbage rolls sound so yummy. DH loves them. Maybe one day I will make him some.
> 
> Julie those are such cute mittens. I will add them to my list of things to make in the new year.
> 
> ...


I love it! And a perfect way to gift it.

I was crocheting hot pads last night at the Club, and got an order for 2 hot pads and 2 dishcloths. Now I have to get moving on those. Haven't knit or crocheted a single stitch today. Figured after 1 1/2 double thickness hot pads, and one dish cloth while there, my hands and wrists had had enough for a day or so.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 31 Good night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I know exactly what you mean. There is an ad in the jobs available section of the newspaper that is for sewers of firefighter clothing, and I always want to read it wrong!


LOL! Glad I'm not the only one. Good night, sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gwen your cabbage rolls sound so yummy. DH loves them. Maybe one day I will make him some.
> 
> Julie those are such cute mittens. I will add them to my list of things to make in the new year.
> 
> ...


Nicely done, and wonderful that you have another order. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I love it! And a perfect way to gift it.
> 
> I was crocheting hot pads last night at the Club, and got an order for 2 hot pads and 2 dishcloths. Now I have to get moving on those. Haven't knit or crocheted a single stitch today. Figured after 1 1/2 double thickness hot pads, and one dish cloth while there, my hands and wrists had had enough for a day or so.


That is so cool, orders are wonderful. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gwen your cabbage rolls sound so yummy. DH loves them. Maybe one day I will make him some.
> 
> Julie those are such cute mittens. I will add them to my list of things to make in the new year.
> 
> ...


Thought you would like them!
I really like your pencil scarf!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thinking of you. After Thanksgiving have to see how many dishcloths I've crocheted. Need four, one for every knitting group person. We gift each other with small things under ten dollars. I usually do dish cloth, soap and chocolate.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, nurses come a few times / week & they can phone a doctor anytime they need to. Personally when the end is near, I wish they would take him to the hospital, in my opinion families have enough to deal with without having to clean up messes or do that kind of care.


My DFIL was in the hospital and getting weaker by the hour and we met with the pallative care folks who indicated that they wanted to move him from the inpatient setting over to a hospice wing, but after discussing with his doctor that it would be merely days, all the caregivers decided it was best to leave him be as he already knew the staff, etc. The hospice group arranged for a flag pinning on his pillow in honor of his military service and he ws lucid through that and we all cried. He was better off there than at home.

With my MIL, it was different. She was so self-conscious about her looks even at the end that she preferred that she be at home and my DSIL and I spent time with her as well has having pallative/hospice care and regular volunteers dropping in. It's what made her happy.

Same with my DSIL who wanted to be at home. It was rough on my daughter, but at the time it connected her back with a H.S. friend who happened to be one of the pallative nurses on his case. She made sure she was there at the end eventhough she had already done a 24 hour shift. It meant so much to my daughter and the rest of us. His mother was there too; she came up every other weekend near the end and then every day. It's not something anyone of us will forget, but we're glad that we were able to fulfill his end of life wishes.

I pray that for Shane as well and to keep as much dignity in death as in life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My DFIL was in the hospital and getting weaker by the hour and we met with the pallative care folks who indicated that they wanted to move him from the inpatient setting over to a hospice wing, but after discussing with his doctor that it would be merely days, all the caregivers decided it was best to leave him be as he already knew the staff, etc. The hospice group arranged for a flag pinning on his pillow in honor of his military service and he ws lucid through that and we all cried. He was better off there than at home.
> 
> With my MIL, it was different. She was so self-conscious about her looks even at the end that she preferred that she be at home and my DSIL and I spent time with her as well has having pallative/hospice care and regular volunteers dropping in. It's what made her happy.
> 
> ...


You have been down this road so many times Rookie. With Cancer although I have lost 9 good friends I think it is in total, they have all been at a distance.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You have been down this road so many times Rookie. With Cancer although I have lost 9 good friends I think it is in total, they have all been at a distance.


And, my Mom also after a series of strokes. Getting down to Florida every month or so while still trying to work full time and keep up with my family was very tough. She was in a nursing home for 18 months and then moved into hospice for the last six months. In all that time, there was only a very brief period of time where there was not a family member there. One of the benefits of having so many children, we all took turns. We actually had signs in her room signed "Family Management" since the nursing home personnel were so bad at geting the basics done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, my Mom also after a series of strokes. Getting down to Florida every month or so while still trying to work full time and keep up with my family was very tough. She was in a nursing home for 18 months and then moved into hospice for the last six months. In all that time, there was only a very brief period of time where there was not a family member there. One of the benefits of having so many children, we all took turns. We actually had signs in her room signed "Family Management" since the nursing home personnel were so bad at geting the basics done.


I am glad you all were able to work around their deficiencies.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping this shows up: for sale on Etsy for AUD 59 which I find excessive but I am sure Sonja or Mel could copy them.


Very cute but pretty expensive, I agree Sonja or Mel could certainly do them


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great gift for his teacher. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Gwen your cabbage rolls sound so yummy. DH loves them. Maybe one day I will make him some.
> 
> Julie those are such cute mittens. I will add them to my list of things to make in the new year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Is this what we in the US call Hospice care? Here we also have them administer meds and there is 24/7 nursing care until death.


Most of our hospitals have a palliative care ward which I think is called Hospice care in other places. 
Home care doesn't stay 24/7, just come for short periods, if they need more care they must be admitted to hospital.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It would be great for all of them if they could get Shane into a hospice care facility. Less stress for all of them.


We don't have hospice care here.just hospitals with palliative care units


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very cute but pretty expensive, I agree Sonja or Mel could certainly do them


I thought it ridiculously priced, and I am sure they could figure them out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Well done, Mel. Exactly the kind of work we've learned to expect from the Knitting Ninja.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Well done from me too Mel it looks great


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost forgot that I spoiled myself yesterday when shopping and got these. Haven't bought them in a few months now. Yay me. Think I will spend some time going through these this weekend.☺


I treated myself to the same magazine with the little robin. I too have not bought one in a long time.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I'm lovin it


Very cool.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in a cool and drizzly Sydney. Such a pleasant change from last Friday (they are calling it Fryday) when it got to a scorching 42C (107.6F). It was just horrible. Went out for a walk at 9am and it was already 30C (86F) so I hibernated for the rest of the day. Had to wait until 9pm for a cool change when the temp dropped more than 15C in 30 minutes. Apparently there is more of that hot weather headed our way at the end of the coming week...too much too soon in my opinion.
> 
> Life has returned to normal for us now that our guests have gone. They were only here 3 days and were really no trouble, but I had forgotten how noisy two small boys are. And cooking for 7 instead of 3 tested my limited cooking skills. LOL But we survived! They are now on a South Pacific cruise, no doubt having a great time on the Voyager of the Seas which looks like a floating palace to me. Personally, I am not a fan of these huge cruise ships, but they seem to be building them bigger all the time, so I guess others like them more than I do. Next weekend we will have DD home for a few days as she will be in Sydney for a course in wine matching and then she plans to be home again for Christmas. All good.
> 
> ...


You look so much like a friend of mine I did a double take when I saw your picture.😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I really must get off to bed. Got up at 5am & off to Edmnton. We spent about 2 hrs with Shane & family, it's so sad to see him like that, he looks like one of the death camp survivors just skin over bone & horrid color. He couldn't lay still, never left bed while we were there but figgeted with pain continuously. Thru said he constantly throws up the morphine. Suggested they request patches instead of pills, they were going to call later today.
> I took them 2 pans of cabbage rolls so they could have a couple of meals without work. Shane hasn't eaten for days, only tolerates a few sips of juice. The rest if the family looks like they have been pulled through a knothole backwards. I'm afraid they will all really crash when he passes. So sad.
> 
> We had coffee with one of our sons best friends, got a your of the new condo he's purchased. Then did a little more Christmas shopping
> Weather & roads were perfect so that's a bonus.


So very sad and so hard on everyone. Terrible that he is suffering with so much pain. Seems to me this would be one of those times for a medically induced coma or enough pain medication that he can sleep.
I know not everyone agrees with that but people shouldn't have to suffer like that knowing it is not a temporary thing that is going to go away.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Watched dr who last night it was sad then annoying as it was a two part story


I only have just over a foot to go on the 12 foot Dr. Who scarf for my sil. He will get it for Christmas.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Oh, wow, that's a winter fairy tale...


Very pretty. We are actually having some frost the last few nights. I would love to have snow for Christmas but in the 38 years we have lived here I think it has happened once. 
I lived in northern Alberta until the age of 12 so lots of snow as a kid.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, hope you get your back sorted out soon, no fun having pain & not being able to do as you'd like.
> 
> Dr. who seems to be a popular show among you, I had never even heard of it until here.
> 
> ...


Bonnie would you like to come and stay with me for a couple of weeks? I think you are pretty amazing with all that you do.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Heather, I am so happy things are getting better for you! Enjoy your new home. Taking your time to settle in, especially in the heat you are having, is a good idea.


I agree with all of this.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I am just chugging along on it, and working on socks for me.
> 
> Don't forget to cook the meat balls long enough to cook the rice through.
> My friend and I used to make porcupine balls, meat balls with uncooked rice in them, and then when baked they were so good, I really need to get the recipe from her I think.


I bought a book for crock pot recipes and there is a good one in there for porcupine meat balls. Also a good one for pineapple meat balls.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello
I did my last day of knitting with the kids on Thurs. They did so well. Only 2 boys didn't finish but it wasn't for lack of trying. I think the principal has another couple of sessions planned for me but not sure what yet. He said he will call me.
I read and discovered I need an app to put pictures on here from my iPad so hopefully will have that figured out soon.
Only one week of November left so must get busy on Christmas.
Hugs to everyone.
Pup Lover I hope your Mom is doing better.
Sam how are you feeling? I guess it is a bit too early to notice if the meds are working.

Bonnie could you send me some of your "get up and go". I think mine got up and left and forgot to come back.&#128542;
Julie your lemon curd must be similar to a lemon spread in the jam sections here. My DH used to,love it on toast. Probably only similar in name as I'm sure yours is so good made with fresh ingredients.
Off to try and get some sleep so hopefully can get lots accomplished tomorrow.
I want to try and find the clear Christmas balls and make each of the kids at school a ball with the little bit of knitting inside. Thought it would make a nice keepsake for them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping this shows up: for sale on Etsy for AUD 59 which I find excessive but I am sure Sonja or Mel could copy them.


I sure wouldn't charge $59. Depends on the yarn used but doesn't look that expensive.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Meet Vick at just after 11 and spent about 6 hours with here including catching up with Mum. Had a lovely afternoon- lots of baby talk for some reason.
The she was trying to work out what to do with a friend of hers who had lived with us for 4 years so i suggested that she came to our palce and the we went out to tea. So had a lovely evening still with Vicky but catching up with this other woman- who is a few hours older thatn Vicky and was the last of 'our' girls to leave home.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Fortunately I'm pretty good, I have several dark chocolate bars in the kitchen drawer that are very good, but I only a piece every once in a while, I only binge every once in a great while, used to drive them crazy at work, I would stop and buy 2 dozen donuts and take in, and I would just eat a muffing, and not touch a donut. lol Now, I do like donuts as much as the next person, I'm just scarily good at staying away from things when I set my mind to it, I just don't often set my mind to it if it's bread type related. :roll: And I could eat butter cream frosting right out of the bowl, the whole bowl, so you know I don't have that around, lol I'd be in big trouble.


I find it easier to resist the first one- once I start I just keep going.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Golly, it was maybe three years ago- or more- I really only remember that I did not like it. I don't like the Stevia for sweetening tea either. Much prefer honey.


I don't like Stevia either- its also meant to be sweeter than sugar but I haven't found it so.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

mags7 said:


> So very sad and so hard on everyone. Terrible that he is suffering with so much pain. Seems to me this would be one of those times for a medically induced coma or enough pain medication that he can sleep.
> I know not everyone agrees with that but people shouldn't have to suffer like that knowing it is not a temporary thing that is going to go away.


I agree that pain management is vital for him now, whatever he needs and as much as he needs to keep him pain free. There is a movement here in England for more "hospice at home care. " Most people would rather die at home than in a hospital, many nursing homes don't seem able to cope and hospices are often full. It will take some organising but will be the best option many feel.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> I agree that pain management is vital for him now, whatever he needs and as much as he needs to keep him pain free. There is a movement here in England for more "hospice at home care. " Most people would rather die at home than in a hospital, many nursing homes don't seem able to cope and hospices are often full. It will take some organising but will be the best option many feel.


I haven't read all the posts yet, but Hospice came in and checked on mom and gave us morphine to give her. She would call the doctor if there was a change. As she got worse they upped the amount. She wasn't in a coma, but next thing to it and I have no way of knowing how she felt, but I was thankful for their help. They were not there all the time but came 2x a week if I remember correctly and would handle other things over the phone or come if necessary. At the end, the last few hours the nurse stayed with us till mom passed but she stayed in the other room unless we called her, then she called the funeral home, but waited till the family all got to come and when we said, she made the call for them to come get her. I believe medicare paid for all. I am very thankful for Hospice coming to the home, but it was definitely not full-time as we did all the work. I think people with enough money can pay out of their own pocket for full-time care. My heart goes out to Shane and his family as they go through this most difficult time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, nurses come a few times / week & they can phone a doctor anytime they need to. Personally when the end is near, I wish they would take him to the hospital, in my opinion families have enough to deal with without having to clean up messes or do that kind of care.


You are so right Bonnie and I agree. I am still recovering. I have gone backwards quite a bit with my health and my whole body is painful. Mom made it clear that she wanted to be at home and when she was in the nursing home she would only sit and stare, not even look out the window. It broke my heart. I do not want to do this to my family. I wonder if we have a palliative care hospital unit like you do? From what I saw when mom was in the hospital, they did not have a dedicated floor for this, but it might be different throughout the States. My mom nursed others through to their death either in our home or going to their home, even as far away as going to Canada. We just had to honor her wish, with my one sister having to take a LOA from work and she really needed to work. We are glad to have honored mom's wish but I have long term care insurance and if that runs out I will go to the hospital or Hospice care. there were some quite traumatic moments, like mom climbing over railing of hospital bed. Almost think it would have been easier if we had kept her bed. Other traumatic moments too that I won't go into here, but still processing them.

Edit: I just saw where Rookie said there is a Hospice Wing in some hospitals.

My thoughts are with you and the family at this time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I find it easier to resist the first one- once I start I just keep going.


I have a dear friend from childhood, up in Canada, that got hold of me and reminded me of the fact that when I was little she was amazed at how I would have one Candy at Easter and give the bag back to my mom. I have to say I was shocked as I am like you. I don't have chocolate around because now if I have one I finish the bag. They even have these diet ice cream and chocolate bars and I would eat the whole bag. I had to give them up as I probably had way more calories on those diet bars. :XD: :XD: :XD: Wish I was still like that little girl my friend remembers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Morning here and I woke up to a beautiful coat of snow. Of course I can call the first one beautiful, full well knowing that I won't feel that way about it soon if I have to drive in it. Was outside and just marveling at the brightness of the stars and planets with the clear winter air. The beauty took my breath away.

I'm coming along on that 2nd Hedgehog mitten. This one is for my DGD and I'm wondering if it is too young for my 2 grandsons. Hard to know as so many on here do the funny hats for even grown children. Not sure I can get another 2 made on time and if I could would my thumbs hold up. If they like them perhaps I could do an IOU with them. :XD: :XD: :XD:

My brothers and sisters all got together for my SIL's birthday yesterday and sent me a picture. Would love to have been there.

Perhaps I said this before, but I've decided that if I want to knit for Christmas then I should begin as soon as the year begins for the next year.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping this shows up: for sale on Etsy for AUD 59 which I find excessive but I am sure Sonja or Mel could copy them.


Those are adorable and a much easier knit than the ones I am tackling. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is Lemon Curd, Daralene, not a custard- in that the high sugar content preserves it better than any custard. It really is more in the category of what we know as a jam, and you would probably call a jelly. The part I like least is preparing the lemons! The ants are liking it too- where I've not noticed the occasional splash, they have been busily hoarding in. Fortunately I seem to have slowed the invasion! Just one more batch to go today- then I have to wait on more eggs. I wonder if you mean John Pertwee for Dr Who? he is the one I remember best, from the times my two were little.


I wasn't aware there was a difference. Learn so much on here. I'm afraid sometimes my answers aren't specific enough Julie as I do them from memory. Just don't have enough time to go back and forth and make sure. Sorry. I try and get in and look at as many posts as possible and then answer. Interesting though to learn about paddling and curd. I may have had curd but not known it. Oh yes, I imagine the ants love it!!! :x However, I'm sure the people will too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I will look up the difference sometime.

Don't know the name of the actor but just recognized him in that picture. DH amazes me as he known so many of the actors names, even bit parts that were great character actors. Have a suspicion that you are similar to him with knowing details.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Hi all! Update on mom they did the angiogram ballooned a couple of places and put in 2 more stents. She now has 10 stents. This dr at least gave us hope in the fact that he said this can be done another 150 times. The last dr in April lead us all to believe that that was it that there wasnt anything else that could be done. And while there are no surgery options they can put in as many stents as they can put in. This dr said he thought the highest number he knew of was 66. So good and bad in that, a relief to know that they can continue to do this as long as her heart is "open" to it and they can get them in which takes a big relief off of all of us. Each time still could be the last as you never know with heart attacks. She wont change her ways was asking for things to eat and drink while in the hospital that she should not be having or at least saving for special occasions not every day. Oh well, not gonna change her at this point. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers they are very much appreciated. She will be coming home today or tomorrow. I'm glad the weather is better as the drive both ways Saturday and on Sunday morning were horrendous and just stressed me even more. Everyone enjoy your day/evening!

Prayers and hugs


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You can come clean up my documents file anytime you want....I've done the same thing and it is a mess.


tami_ohio said:


> I am spending the evening shuffling files around on the computer, as I seem to have created multiples, and just dumped saved stuff in my Documents. After that finishes, then it is time to do a back up. Is it time for all of you to do a back up? Thought since I am doing it, it would be a good time to remind everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Perfect! And I love the way you've packaged it.


gagesmom said:


> Gwen your cabbage rolls sound so yummy. DH loves them. Maybe one day I will make him some.
> 
> Julie those are such cute mittens. I will add them to my list of things to make in the new year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got up at 5:30 this morning; needed to shower early and dress so that DH could help me put on my socks. (hate having to have help with that) Today will be spent running to the bank, delivering DGDs birthday presents as they are out of school this week, .then home to do some cleaning. DD is also out of classes this week but will be working some; hoping she wil be available to help with some of the cleaning. It is very sunny outside but a cold 31F (that is cold for us Southerners) but suppose to get up to 51F. Most of the week will be high 50s to high 60s and very little chance of rain. Hope this holds true.

Need to go take my meds and eat some breakfast. Prayers for everyone especially those not well or feeling achy. Extra prayers for Shane & family and Dawn's mom & Dawn. {{{{{gentle hugs}}}} TTYL


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I bought a book for crock pot recipes and there is a good one in there for porcupine meat balls. Also a good one for pineapple meat balls.


I feel stupid - isn't porcupine a rodent, a farmer's pest, or city pet?...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Update on mom they did the angiogram ballooned a couple of places and put in 2 more stents. She now has 10 stents. This dr at least gave us hope in the fact that he said this can be done another 150 times. The last dr in April lead us all to believe that that was it that there wasnt anything else that could be done. And while there are no surgery options they can put in as many stents as they can put in. This dr said he thought the highest number he knew of was 66. So good and bad in that, a relief to know that they can continue to do this as long as her heart is "open" to it and they can get them in which takes a big relief off of all of us. Each time still could be the last as you never know with heart attacks. She wont change her ways was asking for things to eat and drink while in the hospital that she should not be having or at least saving for special occasions not every day. Oh well, not gonna change her at this point. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers they are very much appreciated. She will be coming home today or tomorrow. I'm glad the weather is better as the drive both ways Saturday and on Sunday morning were horrendous and just stressed me even more. Everyone enjoy your day/evening!
> 
> Prayers and hugs


So glad you are given more hope from this doctor. Such a shame that you had such horrid weather during this emergency time with your mom. Thinking of you and your mom as you go through this time not knowing what to expect.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:05 am here and I have been up since 7 am. Got Gage ready for school. Lunch in back pack and winter gear set up for him. Grabbed a shower. Now u need to do the dishes and I would love to do some baking today. Will check in later and see what everyone is up to. 

Also need to start the hats for the order.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hello
> I did my last day of knitting with the kids on Thurs. They did so well. Only 2 boys didn't finish but it wasn't for lack of trying. I think the principal has another couple of sessions planned for me but not sure what yet. He said he will call me.
> I read and discovered I need an app to put pictures on here from my iPad so hopefully will have that figured out soon.
> Only one week of November left so must get busy on Christmas.
> ...


I've probably already mentioned, it is a mix of egg, sugar, butter, lemon juice and grated rind, heated up in a double boiler till thick- it does not keep as well as a regular jam (jelly), if it ever has the chance! I've lost count, I know I have more than 34 jars now.
Hope you have got to sleep, happy dreams.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I sure wouldn't charge $59. Depends on the yarn used but doesn't look that expensive.


I think the yarn was the excuse for the price, but it is still way too much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I don't like Stevia either- its also meant to be sweeter than sugar but I haven't found it so.


I found it to be a bit too sweet for my taste.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I agree that pain management is vital for him now, whatever he needs and as much as he needs to keep him pain free. There is a movement here in England for more "hospice at home care. " Most people would rather die at home than in a hospital, many nursing homes don't seem able to cope and hospices are often full. It will take some organising but will be the best option many feel.


That is how they managed, when my brother-in-law was dying- and I think they do on-going counselling as well. My SIL is very impressed with how it works.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Those are adorable and a much easier knit than the ones I am tackling. :thumbup:


I would think so. The only tricky bit would be getting the ears right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I wasn't aware there was a difference. Learn so much on here. I'm afraid sometimes my answers aren't specific enough Julie as I do them from memory. Just don't have enough time to go back and forth and make sure. Sorry. I try and get in and look at as many posts as possible and then answer. Interesting though to learn about paddling and curd. I may have had curd but not known it. Oh yes, I imagine the ants love it!!! :x However, I'm sure the people will too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I will look up the difference sometime.
> 
> Don't know the name of the actor but just recognized him in that picture. DH amazes me as he known so many of the actors names, even bit parts that were great character actors. Have a suspicion that you are similar to him with knowing details.


My memory is not half as accurate as I would like!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Update on mom they did the angiogram ballooned a couple of places and put in 2 more stents. She now has 10 stents. This dr at least gave us hope in the fact that he said this can be done another 150 times. The last dr in April lead us all to believe that that was it that there wasnt anything else that could be done. And while there are no surgery options they can put in as many stents as they can put in. This dr said he thought the highest number he knew of was 66. So good and bad in that, a relief to know that they can continue to do this as long as her heart is "open" to it and they can get them in which takes a big relief off of all of us. Each time still could be the last as you never know with heart attacks. She wont change her ways was asking for things to eat and drink while in the hospital that she should not be having or at least saving for special occasions not every day. Oh well, not gonna change her at this point. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers they are very much appreciated. She will be coming home today or tomorrow. I'm glad the weather is better as the drive both ways Saturday and on Sunday morning were horrendous and just stressed me even more. Everyone enjoy your day/evening!
> 
> Prayers and hugs


Prayers and hugs, for you!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gwen your cabbage rolls sound so yummy. DH loves them. Maybe one day I will make him some.
> 
> Julie those are such cute mittens. I will add them to my list of things to make in the new year.
> 
> ...


Nice job on the scarf, Mel. It's great that you have people lined up to order. Gives you a little cash.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I feel stupid - isn't porcupine a rodent, a farmer's pest, or city pet?...


I think they are wild animals, but the meatballs with rice resemble porcupines, rather than having porcupine meat, is how I read this!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> So very sad and so hard on everyone. Terrible that he is suffering with so much pain. Seems to me this would be one of those times for a medically induced coma or enough pain medication that he can sleep.
> I know not everyone agrees with that but people shouldn't have to suffer like that knowing it is not a temporary thing that is going to go away.


Exactly, we allow people to suffer far more than we would ever allow animals to suffer. I hope our new government does go ahead with the " right to die" legislation that has been talked about. Even if someone doesn't want to end things, no one has to hear " Oh, we can't give any more pain med's until time for the next dose. " I've heard that many times & it drives me crazy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Very pretty. We are actually having some frost the last few nights. I would love to have snow for Christmas but in the 38 years we have lived here I think it has happened once.
> I lived in northern Alberta until the age of 12 so lots of snow as a kid.


We have no snow yet, it's been white a few times but melted. I'm having trouble getting into Christmas mode as it doesn't seem so close. If we didn't have snow at Christmas it just wouldn't seem right. I've never had a Christmas without snow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Bonnie would you like to come and stay with me for a couple of weeks? I think you are pretty amazing with all that you do.


& my DH keeps telling me I'm sure slowing down :lol: :lol:


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Pup lover, it sometimes takes time to find the right doctor, but I'm happy you did and hope you won't get more scares - and that your mom feels all better!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think they are wild animals, but the meatballs with rice resemble porcupines, rather than having porcupine meat, is how I read this!


Oh, thanks! I was a bit... am, confused..


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have an app my old iPad called IcabMobile that allows me to post pictures. It's free & required by our local library to download eBooks, it works well.
I think the Christmas ball idea is a great one for your students. Wish we lived closer, I have several boxes of those balls in my stash, I got them for $1 a box several years ago. The plan was to paint them but so far I've only done 2, maybe I need to start in January for next year, it takes me so long to paint, I'm not very " artistic"



mags7 said:


> Hello
> I did my last day of knitting with the kids on Thurs. They did so well. Only 2 boys didn't finish but it wasn't for lack of trying. I think the principal has another couple of sessions planned for me but not sure what yet. He said he will call me.
> I read and discovered I need an app to put pictures on here from my iPad so hopefully will have that figured out soon.
> Only one week of November left so must get busy on Christmas.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I feel stupid - isn't porcupine a rodent, a farmer's pest, or city pet?...


Yes, porcupine is a spiny rodent. We have quite a few in ,our area.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porcupine

The meatballs are called porcupine meatballs because they have rice in them & it pokes out like the quills on the porcupine. :-D. The meat in them is ground beef.

Every January we have a get together called the "Wildlife Banquet". They give out prizes for the biggest fish caught & the largest animals-deer, moose, elk& bear- killed. We have a turkey supper but people also bring wild meat dishes for people to try. I have not tried it but there. Has been porcupine meat there so some people do eat them, just not me.. I always make baked Northern Pike for the supper.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Dawn, healing energy for you and dear mom. Happy she can have more stents.
Daralene, hugs. Be gentle with yourself. You have had a long physically and emotionally exhausting year.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dawn, I'm glad they got the stents in for your mom, I'm sure she will feel much better soon. It's good to know they can put more stents in as needed.

Melody, cute scarf, great teacher gift.& that box is perfect.

Well, time to get something done. Talk later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Hello
> I did my last day of knitting with the kids on Thurs. They did so well. Only 2 boys didn't finish but it wasn't for lack of trying. I think the principal has another couple of sessions planned for me but not sure what yet. He said he will call me.
> I read and discovered I need an app to put pictures on here from my iPad so hopefully will have that figured out soon.
> Only one week of November left so must get busy on Christmas.
> ...


 Marilynn all I did to post this picture from my iPad was first take the picture 
Then I pressed on quote reply under your post then underneath it says file/picture attachments and choose file . I pressed on choose a file I then got 3 options , I pressed on photo library chose a picture and it turns up in the little box next to choose a file and then just press on send like you would to send any post


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I have not tried that sandwich but I'm hooked on their Farmhouse salads with crispy chicken and honey mustard dressing.


Gweniepooh said:


> It is really cooling down quickly this evening; I've got to go put on a swater or sweatshirt and some sock....I'm feeing quite chilled. Got to go see about making something for supper.
> 
> Oh, don't know if any of you folks have Arby's fast food restaurant in your area or not but while running errands I decided to try their new A1 Philly Steak & cheese sandwich. Yuck! Was quite possible the worst sandwich I've ever regretably tried. Seriously would give it the Worst of Fast Food Sandwiches award. Gave it to the dogs.
> 
> Okay...off to figure out something to feed my man! TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Mel if you want a knitting pattern for a despicable me or a minion doll there is a free pattern on cvetulka.blogspot.co.uk . On the left hand side scroll down till you see 2014 and click on it . Scroll down as there are other patterns there and you will see the pattern 
I tried a direct link but it kept sending me to the main page 

Sonja


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Daralene I'm sorry to read of your Mom's passng. I hope you're able to get feeling better soon, Iknow hurting all over is horrible, I get that at the change from summer to fall. also sorry for other deaths and hospitalizatons,so hard this time of year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Oh, thanks! I was a bit... am, confused..


 :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Gwen your cabbage rolls sound so yummy. DH loves them. Maybe one day I will make him some.
> 
> Julie those are such cute mittens. I will add them to my list of things to make in the new year.
> 
> ...


Well done Mel, the scarf looks great. The perfect gift for a teacher.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's a lot of scarf - may we have a picture of it when you are finished - please. --- sam



mags7 said:


> I only have just over a foot to go on the 12 foot Dr. Who scarf for my sil. He will get it for Christmas.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is - but the meat balls are made with rice which makes them look somewhat like a porcupine. --- sam



HandyFamily said:


> I feel stupid - isn't porcupine a rodent, a farmer's pest, or city pet?...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if he has time to complain he has time to help you. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> & my DH keeps telling me I'm sure slowing down :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Update on mom they did the angiogram ballooned a couple of places and put in 2 more stents. She now has 10 stents. This dr at least gave us hope in the fact that he said this can be done another 150 times. The last dr in April lead us all to believe that that was it that there wasnt anything else that could be done. And while there are no surgery options they can put in as many stents as they can put in. This dr said he thought the highest number he knew of was 66. So good and bad in that, a relief to know that they can continue to do this as long as her heart is "open" to it and they can get them in which takes a big relief off of all of us. Each time still could be the last as you never know with heart attacks. She wont change her ways was asking for things to eat and drink while in the hospital that she should not be having or at least saving for special occasions not every day. Oh well, not gonna change her at this point. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers they are very much appreciated. She will be coming home today or tomorrow. I'm glad the weather is better as the drive both ways Saturday and on Sunday morning were horrendous and just stressed me even more. Everyone enjoy your day/evening!
> 
> Prayers and hugs


So good that this doc was able to give you more and better information, hopefully she won't need more stents, but good to know that she can have them if needed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You can come clean up my documents file anytime you want....I've done the same thing and it is a mess.


Mine too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

David will waive as he goes by Sam, he just got to Napoleon and is loading at the metal works place I think it is.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll look for him. --- sam --- where does he go from there?



Poledra65 said:


> David will waive as he goes by Sam, he just got to Napoleon and is loading at the metal works place I think it is.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> if he has time to complain he has time to help you. --- sam


 :lol: for sure that will happen :roll:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mel if you want a knitting pattern for a despicable me or a minion doll there is a free pattern on cvetulka.blogspot.co.uk . On the left hand side scroll down till you see 2014 and click on it . Scroll down as there are other patterns there and you will see the pattern
> I tried a direct link but it kept sending me to the main page
> 
> Sonja


Thank you Sonja I will have a look later on. 
Thank you all for your comments and ccompliments on the scarf. I love it. I am sure the teacher will to. Maybe that is an item I can offer next year for people to order.😉


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> if he has time to complain he has time to help you. --- sam


Goog one Sam.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are so cute!


Swedenme said:


> Marilynn all I did to post this picture from my iPad was first take the picture
> Then I pressed on quote reply under your post then underneath it says file/picture attachments and choose file . I pressed on choose a file I then got 3 options , I pressed on photo library chose a picture and it turns up in the little box next to choose a file and then just press on send like you would to send any post


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those are so cute!


Thank you Gwen . Made a few last year for a neighbour s grandson and his friends . Thought I would make this one for my sons little nephew


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sonja I have saved the pattern for the Santa pants etc. I might make them throughout the year for everyone next Christmas.

Did a bit of Christmas decorating on the balcony. If I have an extension cord that is long enough I will post a pic of lights on tonight

Also I am making Pecan Pie Bars. Will post the results and recipe later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sonja I have saved the pattern for the Santa pants etc. I might make them throughout the year for everyone next Christmas.
> 
> Did a bit of Christmas decorating on the balcony. If I have an extension cord that is long enough I will post a pic of lights on tonight
> 
> Also I am making Pecan Pie Bars. Will post the results and recipe later.


It looks really cold at your place, Mel!
Meantime I am enjoying a bit of late spring warmth- the sun is shining.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you are planning on having snacks on thanksgiving or you want a different snack while watching the thanksgiving day parade you might try this one.

Irresistible Chocolate + Bacon Chex Mix

The secret to extra flavor is all in how you bake this crazy-good party mix. No one will be able to pass it up!

Start by preheating your oven to 400°F.

Fill a sheet pan with bacon slices; typically 6 to 8 will fit on one pan. Bake at 400°F until slightly crispy, around 8 to 10 minutes.

Remove bacon slices from pan and let cool on a paper towel-lined plate. This helps to keep them crispy.

Toss about 4 cups of Corn Chex cereal into all the remaining bacon-y goodness on your sheet pan.

Turn your oven down to 325°F and bake the cereal for about 30 minutes, stirring every 10 to 15 minutes. Youre just looking to crisp it up and let the bacon flavor meld into the cereal.

Meanwhile, microwave 2 ounces chocolate almond bark in the microwave according to package directions. Also chop bacon pieces into ½-inch slices.

Remove baked cereal. Toss with bacon slices and use a fork to drizzle mix with melted chocolate. Let cool, then enjoy!

http://www.pillsbury.com/everyday-eats/snacks/irresistible-chocolate-bacon-chex-mix


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Sonja I have saved the pattern for the Santa pants etc. I might make them throughout the year for everyone next Christmas.
> 
> Did a bit of Christmas decorating on the balcony. If I have an extension cord that is long enough I will post a pic of lights on tonight
> 
> Also I am making Pecan Pie Bars. Will post the results and recipe later.


Still looks like a winter wonderland out your window Mel,, I like what you have done to the balcony . I would think it will look very cheery and Christmassy with the lights glowing . I saw a few houses here all decked out for Christmas 
I will have to get up in the attic and get everything down sometime this week


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

mags7 said:


> You look so much like a friend of mine I did a double take when I saw your picture.😊


I think I have one of those faces. All my life I have been told that I look just like so and so. Must have a lot of nicho doubles all over the world. scary thought! LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I wasn't aware there was a difference. Learn so much on here. I'm afraid sometimes my answers aren't specific enough Julie as I do them from memory. Just don't have enough time to go back and forth and make sure. Sorry. I try and get in and look at as many posts as possible and then answer. Interesting though to learn about paddling and curd. I may have had curd but not known it. Oh yes, I imagine the ants love it!!! :x However, I'm sure the people will too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I will look up the difference sometime.
> 
> Don't know the name of the actor but just recognized him in that picture. DH amazes me as he known so many of the actors names, even bit parts that were great character actors. Have a suspicion that you are similar to him with knowing details.


Lemon curd is also called Lemon Butter sometimes. 
This recipe shows a photo of a jar of it might help you recognise it.
http://www.taste.com.au/recipes/17755/lemon+curd


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Update on mom they did the angiogram ballooned a couple of places and put in 2 more stents. She now has 10 stents. This dr at least gave us hope in the fact that he said this can be done another 150 times. The last dr in April lead us all to believe that that was it that there wasnt anything else that could be done. And while there are no surgery options they can put in as many stents as they can put in. This dr said he thought the highest number he knew of was 66. So good and bad in that, a relief to know that they can continue to do this as long as her heart is "open" to it and they can get them in which takes a big relief off of all of us. Each time still could be the last as you never know with heart attacks. She wont change her ways was asking for things to eat and drink while in the hospital that she should not be having or at least saving for special occasions not every day. Oh well, not gonna change her at this point. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers they are very much appreciated. She will be coming home today or tomorrow. I'm glad the weather is better as the drive both ways Saturday and on Sunday morning were horrendous and just stressed me even more. Everyone enjoy your day/evening!
> 
> Prayers and hugs


Good to know that things can still be done. 
As to eating what she wants- I think by then I woudl do the same. The damage is done, and while eating carefully might prolong her life it might not either. So I would decide to eat what I liked eating and enjoy what time I had left.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I feel stupid - isn't porcupine a rodent, a farmer's pest, or city pet?...


Yes- but the rice looks Porcupine quills (whell that is my understanding). It is not Porcupine meat.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping this shows up: for sale on Etsy for AUD 59 which I find excessive but I am sure Sonja or Mel could copy them.


Those are really cute, a standard mitten with ears added then the face is embroderd on.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I managed to get 2 projects done today. DSs stopped by this afternoon & pulled down my Christmas decorations so as soon as I can get some walls washed, I'll start putting some up. 
We are under a snowfall warning for tonight, hopefully the roads are OK in the morning as I agreed to be in town at 9 to wash & wax the church hall floors. Then I'll have one more before Christmas job done&#128512;


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Exactly, we allow people to suffer far more than we would ever allow animals to suffer. I hope our new government does go ahead with the " right to die" legislation that has been talked about. Even if someone doesn't want to end things, no one has to hear " Oh, we can't give any more pain med's until time for the next dose. " I've heard that many times & it drives me crazy.


It's been decades here that we have been giving people enough pain medication to control pain in palliative care situations without worrying about how much they are given. And indeed for any medication needed to control symtoms and keep the person comfortable.
It is illegal to give a dose with the goal of killing the person (and personally I think it should remain so) but if it the required dose should do so that is OK. Clearly you would need to show that you hadn't given an excessive does- compared to what they have been having NOT compared to what dose you would give someone with acute pain. So morphine doses can be increased as much as needed to control pain. 
Years ago when I did some palliative care work we would use a pump that gave constant dose of morphine over the 24 hours (and could add anti-nausea medicnes to it). They would also be extra doses given when the pain wasn't being covered. Every 24 hours the pump would be changed and the amount put in would be the total they had the day before (the pump total plus the extra doses).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Marilynn all I did to post this picture from my iPad was first take the picture
> Then I pressed on quote reply under your post then underneath it says file/picture attachments and choose file . I pressed on choose a file I then got 3 options , I pressed on photo library chose a picture and it turns up in the little box next to choose a file and then just press on send like you would to send any post


Thats how I do it as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So what is the general story line behind the Dr. Who show? I gather the actual plot changes from show to show but what is the general gist of it?


Doctor Who.was orriginally a science show, it isn't so much any more. A few kids I know think it tells people anout whst is happening or has happened in the world.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't think we should give drugs with the intention to kill someone but they should be able to request as much pain med's as it takes to be comfortable & if that's enough to end the misery then so be it.



darowil said:


> It's been decades here that we have been giving people enough pain medication to control pain in palliative care situations without worrying about how much they are given. And indeed for any medication needed to control symtoms and keep the person comfortable.
> It is illegal to give a dose with the goal of killing the person (and personally I think it should remain so) but if it the required dose should do so that is OK. Clearly you would need to show that you hadn't given an excessive does- compared to what they have been having NOT compared to what dose you would give someone with acute pain. So morphine doses can be increased as much as needed to control pain.
> Years ago when I did some palliative care work we would use a pump that gave constant dose of morphine over the 24 hours (and could add anti-nausea medicnes to it). They would also be extra doses given when the pain wasn't being covered. Every 24 hours the pump would be changed and the amount put in would be the total they had the day before (the pump total plus the extra doses).


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Yum yum yummy. 

They are finished. I think I will add a bit more butter to crust part. It is kinda crumbly. Greg gave it 2 thumbs up but agreed with me about crust part.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful gifts Bonnie, I am impressed with your creative skill. I want to make the pecan pie bars for the dessert next time it is my Sunday to cook. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful gifts Bonnie, I am impressed with your creative skill. I want to make the pecan pie bars for the dessert next time it is my Sunday to cook. Thanks for sharing.


Not a prob👍


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sonja I have saved the pattern for the Santa pants etc. I might make them throughout the year for everyone next Christmas.
> 
> Did a bit of Christmas decorating on the balcony. If I have an extension cord that is long enough I will post a pic of lights on tonight
> 
> Also I am making Pecan Pie Bars. Will post the results and recipe later.


Nice that you are starting your decorating. I'm working on my porch pot but haven't thought about any baking. I am happy to say that I'm hosting Christmas. Love it. Won't start my decorating until Dec. 1.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I managed to get 2 projects done today. DSs stopped by this afternoon & pulled down my Christmas decorations so as soon as I can get some walls washed, I'll start putting some up.
> We are under a snowfall warning for tonight, hopefully the roads are OK in the morning as I agreed to be in town at 9 to wash & wax the church hall floors. Then I'll have one more before Christmas job done😀


Bonnie, they are both beautiful. You are so talented.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Yum yum yummy.
> 
> They are finished. I think I will add a bit more butter to crust part. It is kinda crumbly. Greg gave it 2 thumbs up but agreed with me about crust part.


Looks like a good start on eating your bars. I just love pecan bars and yours look scrumptious. I am going to make some this Christmas.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The balcony is going to look so festive. I am planning some decorations for Christmas but just can't bring myself to put them up until after Thanksgiving. 
The pecan bars look like they will be yummy. Can't wait to hear how they turn out.



gagesmom said:


> Sonja I have saved the pattern for the Santa pants etc. I might make them throughout the year for everyone next Christmas.
> 
> Did a bit of Christmas decorating on the balcony. If I have an extension cord that is long enough I will post a pic of lights on tonight
> 
> Also I am making Pecan Pie Bars. Will post the results and recipe later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG Sam....have you actually tried this yet? I love the chex mix stuff, love, chocolate, love bacon but just having a time wrapping my head around all 3 together. Will be interesting to hear from anyone that has had this one.



thewren said:


> if you are planning on having snacks on thanksgiving or you want a different snack while watching the thanksgiving day parade you might try this one.
> 
> Irresistible Chocolate + Bacon Chex Mix
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gloves are awesome. Also like the hotpad. Don't like hearing how time consuming it was as I'm hoping to do some maybe for gifts.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I managed to get 2 projects done today. DSs stopped by this afternoon & pulled down my Christmas decorations so as soon as I can get some walls washed, I'll start putting some up.
> We are under a snowfall warning for tonight, hopefully the roads are OK in the morning as I agreed to be in town at 9 to wash & wax the church hall floors. Then I'll have one more before Christmas job done😀


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Copied this and will make them with the increased butter per your suggestion.


gagesmom said:


> Yum yum yummy.
> 
> They are finished. I think I will add a bit more butter to crust part. It is kinda crumbly. Greg gave it 2 thumbs up but agreed with me about crust part.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Further to the topic of Dr Who:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gloves are awesome. Also like the hotpad. Don't like hearing how time consuming it was as I'm hoping to do some maybe for gifts.


The hot pad was time consuming because the plain red is prairie points, 4.5 inch squares folded in 1/2 then the corners folded in, then they have to be placed exactly so pretty diddly. I have a pattern for 10 minute ones, I'll see if I can find the link if you would like it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, thanks for the recipe.

Thanks for the nice compliments on the mitts & hot pad.

Well, Shane passed away this morning so his suffering is over. Sad to lose someone so young but a blessing for him I believe. No idea when the funeral will be yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, thanks for the recipe.
> 
> Thanks for the nice compliments on the mitts & hot pad.
> 
> Well, Shane passed away this morning so his suffering is over. Sad to lose someone so young but a blessing for him I believe. No idea when the funeral will be yet.


I am sorry for the family- but as you say his suffering is over, may he rest peacefully.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, thanks for the recipe.
> 
> Thanks for the nice compliments on the mitts & hot pad.
> 
> Well, Shane passed away this morning so his suffering is over. Sad to lose someone so young but a blessing for him I believe. No idea when the funeral will be yet.


So sorry for the family, but as you say, it is a blessing his suffering is over.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Today I have been putting off getting started on my Christmas cards and I ventured out into the rest of KP. Found this link on Chit-chat. This song always reduces me to tears but these little ones sure can sing.

http://www.faithtap.com/4435/young-duo-sings-a-spine-tingling-version-of-you-raise-me-up/


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Another batch of photos.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

From the spectacular fall colours in the north to the graceful beauty of the south. Loved the houses in both Charleston and Savannah and the parks and squares in Savannah are just gorgeous.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591
Well said:


> It is sad about Shane losing his life so young, but as you say his suffering is over now. My prayers for the family and friends.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> From the spectacular fall colours in the north to the graceful beauty of the south. Loved the houses in both Charleston and Savannah and the parks and squares in Savannah are just gorgeous.


Love the photos, Denise! Is Sydney still hot?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Bonnie...it is always hard to let someone go. But Shane is no longer in pain. Prayers for you and they family. (((Hugs)))

Denise the photos are fantastic.&#128077; the colors so bright and vivid.

Happy to share the recipe. It is quite simple actually. Need to grab a few other ingredients to make a few other goodies this week. 

Almost 10 pm and I am headed to bed. Night all sleep well.

P.S. I normally do the outside if the house first. Tree goes up Dec 1st and comes down Jan 1st.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nicho said:


> Today I have been putting off getting started on my Christmas cards and I ventured out into the rest of KP. Found this link on Chit-chat. This song always reduces me to tears but these little ones sure can sing.
> 
> http://www.faithtap.com/4435/young-duo-sings-a-spine-tingling-version-of-you-raise-me-up/


Wow! Those kids are amazing


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, thanks for the recipe.
> 
> Thanks for the nice compliments on the mitts & hot pad.
> 
> Well, Shane passed away this morning so his suffering is over. Sad to lose someone so young but a blessing for him I believe. No idea when the funeral will be yet.


So sorry Bonnie. My Sincere condolences to you and the family. It is terrible to lose someone so young. It is hard anytime but especially when a life is cut short. Thinking of you and the family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nicho, if I remember correctly that round barn museum is a Shaker museum. Quite famous for their woodworking if this is what I am thinking of.

Beautiful homes. Wow, I've never seen those and they are really gorgeous.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I managed to get 2 projects done today. DSs stopped by this afternoon & pulled down my Christmas decorations so as soon as I can get some walls washed, I'll start putting some up.
> We are under a snowfall warning for tonight, hopefully the roads are OK in the morning as I agreed to be in town at 9 to wash & wax the church hall floors. Then I'll have one more before Christmas job done😀


Wow, what wonderful presents. Just love the mittens and your skill on that hot pad is quite amazing. Perfect points! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, thanks for the recipe.
> 
> Thanks for the nice compliments on the mitts & hot pad.
> 
> Well, Shane passed away this morning so his suffering is over. Sad to lose someone so young but a blessing for him I believe. No idea when the funeral will be yet.


My deepest sympathies and sending up prayers for his family and friends. May he rest in peace.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nicho said:


> From the spectacular fall colours in the north to the graceful beauty of the south. Loved the houses in both Charleston and Savannah and the parks and squares in Savannah are just gorgeous.


You've been to places in the USA that I haven't been too yet. Love the photos and hope to trace your steps someday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Would love it. Thank you. I've saved several different patterns but haven't decided which to do to that would be great. If you don't have my email let me know in a pm and I'll send it to you. 


Bonnie7591 said:


> The hot pad was time consuming because the plain red is prairie points, 4.5 inch squares folded in 1/2 then the corners folded in, then they have to be placed exactly so pretty diddly. I have a pattern for 10 minute ones, I'll see if I can find the link if you would like it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My sincere condolences but as you said he is at peace now. I pray for comfort for all your family.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, thanks for the recipe.
> 
> Thanks for the nice compliments on the mitts & hot pad.
> 
> Well, Shane passed away this morning so his suffering is over. Sad to lose someone so young but a blessing for him I believe. No idea when the funeral will be yet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The middle picture looks so idylic; would make a beautiful card. I love the giant chair you are in too. You have seen so much of the US that I wish I could see. Thank you for sharing your journey.


nicho said:


> Another batch of photos.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

This made my day today!! DS and family had their family photos taken and I think the photographer is amazing. DS works in a place where each of the buildings is built to a theme. This is one of the new buildings; they work hard there, but the employees are sure taken care of very well. It has a Silicon Valley feel to the place since they are a health record IT company. The campus to the company is done in prairie style and it sits right in the middle of working farm land.

I'll be having fun replacing the photos from last year in all the frames.

Love to all. I've been reading some, but not keeping caught up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a great picture; one to truly be treasured.


RookieRetiree said:


> This made my day today!! DS and family had their family photos taken and I think the photographer is amazing. DS works in a place where each of the buildings is built to a theme. This is one of the new buildings; they work hard there, but the employees are sure taken care of very well. It has a Silicon Valley feel to the place since they are a health record IT company. The campus to the company is done in prairie style and it sits right in the middle of working farm land.
> 
> I'll be having fun replacing the photos from last year in all the frames.
> 
> Love to all. I've been reading some, but not keeping caught up.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, beautiful girls.
Bonnie, I'm glad Shane has passed and is out of pain. Healing energy for his family. Love your mitt and hotpad.
Margaret, Bonnie, agree with you both completely. Giving adequate pain medication for the terminally ill is the most humane palliative care we can do. If this hastens my death, so be it. I will bless you.
Nicho, lovely pictures.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I managed to get 2 projects done today. DSs stopped by this afternoon & pulled down my Christmas decorations so as soon as I can get some walls washed, I'll start putting some up.
> We are under a snowfall warning for tonight, hopefully the roads are OK in the morning as I agreed to be in town at 9 to wash & wax the church hall floors. Then I'll have one more before Christmas job done😀


Those look great, I love the beading. 
The hotpad is gorgeous, I can see how they would be time consuming 
Have a safe drive into town in the morning, waxing is not fun, so very nice that you agreed to do it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'll look for him. --- sam --- where does he go from there?


Alliance, Nebraska, he'll be home Wed, he can only drive 71/4 hours tomorrow, so he'll park early and get the truck lubed, then deliver on Wed and come on home. Alliance is only about an hour away from Scottsbluff and the shop that he works out of.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Yum yum yummy.
> 
> They are finished. I think I will add a bit more butter to crust part. It is kinda crumbly. Greg gave it 2 thumbs up but agreed with me about crust part.


It all looks great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This made my day today!! DS and family had their family photos taken and I think the photographer is amazing. DS works in a place where each of the buildings is built to a theme. This is one of the new buildings; they work hard there, but the employees are sure taken care of very well. It has a Silicon Valley feel to the place since they are a health record IT company. The campus to the company is done in prairie style and it sits right in the middle of working farm land.
> 
> I'll be having fun replacing the photos from last year in all the frames.
> 
> Love to all. I've been reading some, but not keeping caught up.


Beautiful, the girls and the photography. 
Wonderful that he has such a great place to work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, thanks for the recipe.
> 
> Thanks for the nice compliments on the mitts & hot pad.
> 
> Well, Shane passed away this morning so his suffering is over. Sad to lose someone so young but a blessing for him I believe. No idea when the funeral will be yet.


So sorry that you've lost such a young member of your family, but I am glad that he is not suffering any longer, my your family have peace and healing, knowing that he is at rest.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think we should give drugs with the intention to kill someone but they should be able to request as much pain med's as it takes to be comfortable & if that's enough to end the misery then so be it.


Exactly what I think- and what is the case here


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> From the spectacular fall colours in the north to the graceful beauty of the south. Loved the houses in both Charleston and Savannah and the parks and squares in Savannah are just gorgeous.


You've certainly gotten some spectacular pictures of the places you've been, I love looking at them all, one day I'll get down Georgia way, now that David has been there, he'd like to go back on a vacation to really see it. 
Marla and I are planning to go to the East Coast next summer before KAP to visit her mother and spend some time in NYC for the heck of it, I'd love to go to Maine, New Hampshire, and Vermont, especially since seeing your photos. Thank you so much for sharing your trip with us.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful, the girls and the photography.
> Wonderful that he has such a great place to work.


Thanks. He's been there 10 years now and along with a paid sabbatical, he and others with that anniversary get their hand prints in cement on a wall with their signatures and dates of hire and anniversary in them. The wall is impressive. The full photo shoot is on Facebook; I think you can get to them from my page.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I've gotten the right front and a bit over half the back of the sweater/vest that I'm' doing for Marla done, and I started a pair of socks for my friend for Christmas, my first pair of toe up, and it called for the Turkish cast on, that was different, but I do like the way it looks. The pattern for the socks is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rivulets-socks-2


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks. He's been there 10 years now and along with a paid sabbatical, he and others with that anniversary get their hand prints in cement on a wall with their signatures and dates of hire and anniversary in them. The wall is impressive. The full photo shoot is on Facebook; I think you can get to them from my page.


Wow, more places should put that much into taking care of their employees.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Would love it. Thank you. I've saved several different patterns but haven't decided which to do to that would be great. If you don't have my email let me know in a pm and I'll send it to you.


Here is the 10 minute one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nicho, great photos, such beautiful places.

Rookie, lovely photo, it's great your son has such a good place to work.

Thanks for all the nice comments about family & the mitts.

Talked to my sister tonight in Lloydminster, seems they are really getting dumped on with snow. So far we only have an inch, not sure what we will get, sometimes it follows the Saskatchewan River so maybe the worst will miss us.
Well, must get to bed. Night all


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night everyone, sweet dreams.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking mitts bonnie - and i can tell just how much time that pot holder took - it is lovely though. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I managed to get 2 projects done today. DSs stopped by this afternoon & pulled down my Christmas decorations so as soon as I can get some walls washed, I'll start putting some up.
> We are under a snowfall warning for tonight, hopefully the roads are OK in the morning as I agreed to be in town at 9 to wash & wax the church hall floors. Then I'll have one more before Christmas job done😀


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

regardless - they look very yummy. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Yum yum yummy.
> 
> They are finished. I think I will add a bit more butter to crust part. It is kinda crumbly. Greg gave it 2 thumbs up but agreed with me about crust part.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you need to try this gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> OMG Sam....have you actually tried this yet? I love the chex mix stuff, love, chocolate, love bacon but just having a time wrapping my head around all 3 together. Will be interesting to hear from anyone that has had this one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is sad but very true - a blessing for him. healing energy zooming to you and the rest of his family. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, thanks for the recipe.
> 
> Thanks for the nice compliments on the mitts & hot pad.
> 
> Well, Shane passed away this morning so his suffering is over. Sad to lose someone so young but a blessing for him I believe. No idea when the funeral will be yet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've seen that one before but enjoyed it just as much - they certainly put their all into it. they should be super terrific as they get older. --- sam



nicho said:


> Today I have been putting off getting started on my Christmas cards and I ventured out into the rest of KP. Found this link on Chit-chat. This song always reduces me to tears but these little ones sure can sing.
> 
> http://www.faithtap.com/4435/young-duo-sings-a-spine-tingling-version-of-you-raise-me-up/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely pictures nicho - thanks for sharing. ---- sam



nicho said:


> From the spectacular fall colours in the north to the graceful beauty of the south. Loved the houses in both Charleston and Savannah and the parks and squares in Savannah are just gorgeous.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great photo. two very cute little girls. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> This made my day today!! DS and family had their family photos taken and I think the photographer is amazing. DS works in a place where each of the buildings is built to a theme. This is one of the new buildings; they work hard there, but the employees are sure taken care of very well. It has a Silicon Valley feel to the place since they are a health record IT company. The campus to the company is done in prairie style and it sits right in the middle of working farm land.
> 
> I'll be having fun replacing the photos from last year in all the frames.
> 
> Love to all. I've been reading some, but not keeping caught up.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Rookie they are the sweetest. &#128516;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

most anxious to see the socks done. she has quite a few sock patterns to choose from. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I've gotten the right front and a bit over half the back of the sweater/vest that I'm' doing for Marla done, and I started a pair of socks for my friend for Christmas, my first pair of toe up, and it called for the Turkish cast on, that was different, but I do like the way it looks. The pattern for the socks is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rivulets-socks-2


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how far is your sister from you? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Nicho, great photos, such beautiful places.
> 
> Rookie, lovely photo, it's great your son has such a good place to work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Yum yum yummy.
> 
> They are finished. I think I will add a bit more butter to crust part. It is kinda crumbly. Greg gave it 2 thumbs up but agreed with me about crust part.


Thank you Mel think I will try this


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nicho said:


> From the spectacular fall colours in the north to the graceful beauty of the south. Loved the houses in both Charleston and Savannah and the parks and squares in Savannah are just gorgeous.


More beautiful pictures . They are all lovely especially the houses but I really like "the pretty scene ar Stowe the colours are wonderful 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> This made my day today!! DS and family had their family photos taken and I think the photographer is amazing. DS works in a place where each of the buildings is built to a theme. This is one of the new buildings; they work hard there, but the employees are sure taken care of very well. It has a Silicon Valley feel to the place since they are a health record IT company. The campus to the company is done in prairie style and it sits right in the middle of working farm land.
> 
> I'll be having fun replacing the photos from last year in all the frames.
> 
> Love to all. I've been reading some, but not keeping caught up.


 Such a beautiful picture Rookie . It will make you smile every time you see it


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Love the photos, Denise! Is Sydney still hot?


Thanks Julie. Lovely temps here the last few days, but Thursday is supposed to be another 40 horror. Will be out for a Christmas lunch so I will definitely be taking a salad.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This made my day today!! DS and family had their family photos taken and I think the photographer is amazing. DS works in a place where each of the buildings is built to a theme. This is one of the new buildings; they work hard there, but the employees are sure taken care of very well. It has a Silicon Valley feel to the place since they are a health record IT company. The campus to the company is done in prairie style and it sits right in the middle of working farm land.
> 
> I'll be having fun replacing the photos from last year in all the frames.
> 
> Love to all. I've been reading some, but not keeping caught up.


Beautiful!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone who commented on the photos. Glad you enjoyed them. I've enjoyed sharing them. It really was a fantastic trip. Now to plan the next one! LOL Not really. Will have to wait a while for the next one, although a friend's son is getting married in the Bahamas mid 2016, and I have always wanted to go there. So maybe...


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Exactly, we allow people to suffer far more than we would ever allow animals to suffer. I hope our new government does go ahead with the " right to die" legislation that has been talked about. Even if someone doesn't want to end things, no one has to hear " Oh, we can't give any more pain med's until time for the next dose. " I've heard that many times & it drives me crazy.


Agree totally.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & my DH keeps telling me I'm sure slowing down :lol: :lol:


Pffffffft!!!!😝


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Marilynn all I did to post this picture from my iPad was first take the picture
> Then I pressed on quote reply under your post then underneath it says file/picture attachments and choose file . I pressed on choose a file I then got 3 options , I pressed on photo library chose a picture and it turns up in the little box next to choose a file and then just press on send like you would to send any post


Oh my gosh those are so cute. Where did you get the little hanger or is it made out of a pipe cleaner?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So good that this doc was able to give you more and better information, hopefully she won't need more stents, but good to know that she can have them if needed.


For sure.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning one and all! Haven't caught up yet this week been busy. I did take a break to knit up a little stocking yesterday, no pattern just knit what I saw in my mind. Except for the heel Inwatched a video before knitting it. Today I plan on starting another one but in red and white. 
Bonnie sorry for the loss of such a young family member. Sending healing hugs to younand yours. 
Mel love the scarf. 
Nicho thank you for sharing photos of your holidays.
i am loving the snow photos. I must admit I will miss the snow.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I managed to get 2 projects done today. DSs stopped by this afternoon & pulled down my Christmas decorations so as soon as I can get some walls washed, I'll start putting some up.
> We are under a snowfall warning for tonight, hopefully the roads are OK in the morning as I agreed to be in town at 9 to wash & wax the church hall floors. Then I'll have one more before Christmas job done😀


Those gloves are out of this world. You really should sell them. The hot pad is lovely too. I can see there is a lot of work in it. Sure wouldn't look like that if I made it.
I will try for hours figuring out a knitting pattern but put me in front of a sewing machine and I am pulling my hair out and saying those very bad words in minutes.😬


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, thanks for the recipe.
> 
> Thanks for the nice compliments on the mitts & hot pad.
> 
> Well, Shane passed away this morning so his suffering is over. Sad to lose someone so young but a blessing for him I believe. No idea when the funeral will be yet.


While it is sad to hear of someone so young dying it is a relief fo rhim and his family. Will still be very hard for them all- including you Bonnie.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, thanks for the recipe.
> 
> Thanks for the nice compliments on the mitts & hot pad.
> 
> Well, Shane passed away this morning so his suffering is over. Sad to lose someone so young but a blessing for him I believe. No idea when the funeral will be yet.


So very sad but yes a blessing. I am glad you got to say good bye.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

nicho said:


> Another batch of photos.


Nice pictures and I see you posted another picture of my friend Sue.😋


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, thanks for the recipe.
> 
> Thanks for the nice compliments on the mitts & hot pad.
> 
> Well, Shane passed away this morning so his suffering is over. Sad to lose someone so young but a blessing for him I believe. No idea when the funeral will be yet.


Sorry to hear that Bonnie, but pleased for him that his suffering is over.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This made my day today!! DS and family had their family photos taken and I think the photographer is amazing. DS works in a place where each of the buildings is built to a theme. This is one of the new buildings; they work hard there, but the employees are sure taken care of very well. It has a Silicon Valley feel to the place since they are a health record IT company. The campus to the company is done in prairie style and it sits right in the middle of working farm land.
> 
> I'll be having fun replacing the photos from last year in all the frames.
> 
> Love to all. I've been reading some, but not keeping caught up.


What a precious picture.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Up to page 20. I had visitors last night so didnt get to catch up. Nice day here today... it was 25c. Tomorrow 32c and very windy. Then on Thurs it is only to be 17c here. Good grief


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Sorry to hear that Bonnie, but pleased for him that his suffering is over.


From me too. So sad. Thinking of you.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I've gotten the right front and a bit over half the back of the sweater/vest that I'm' doing for Marla done, and I started a pair of socks for my friend for Christmas, my first pair of toe up, and it called for the Turkish cast on, that was different, but I do like the way it looks. The pattern for the socks is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rivulets-socks-2


You have been busy. Love that blue.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This made my day today!! DS and family had their family photos taken and I think the photographer is amazing. DS works in a place where each of the buildings is built to a theme. This is one of the new buildings; they work hard there, but the employees are sure taken care of very well. It has a Silicon Valley feel to the place since they are a health record IT company. The campus to the company is done in prairie style and it sits right in the middle of working farm land.
> 
> I'll be having fun replacing the photos from last year in all the frames.
> 
> Love to all. I've been reading some, but not keeping caught up.


What an amazing photo that one is- what a treasure it is. Photographer did a great job thats for sure.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning one and all! Haven't caught up yet this week been busy. I did take a break to knit up a little stocking yesterday, no pattern just knit what I saw in my mind. Except for the heel Inwatched a video before knitting it. Today I plan on starting another one but in red and white.
> Bonnie sorry for the loss of such a young family member. Sending healing hugs to younand yours.
> Mel love the scarf.
> Nicho thank you for sharing photos of your holidays.
> i am loving the snow photos. I must admit I will miss the snow.


Very nice. You made that in one day?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> From the spectacular fall colours in the north to the graceful beauty of the south. Loved the houses in both Charleston and Savannah and the parks and squares in Savannah are just gorgeous.


Some lovely places there. Looks like a great time.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, what wonderful presents. Just love the mittens and your skill on that hot pad is quite amazing. Perfect points! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats how I do it as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I've gotten the right front and a bit over half the back of the sweater/vest that I'm' doing for Marla done, and I started a pair of socks for my friend for Christmas, my first pair of toe up, and it called for the Turkish cast on, that was different, but I do like the way it looks. The pattern for the socks is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rivulets-socks-2


Turkish is the one I use now (don't like it on dpns though. Very hard to do the casino (much easier on circulars). Not commenting here on circulars v dpns generally but just for these type of closed cast ons.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This made my day today!! DS and family had their family photos taken and I think the photographer is amazing. DS works in a place where each of the buildings is built to a theme. This is one of the new buildings; they work hard there, but the employees are sure taken care of very well. It has a Silicon Valley feel to the place since they are a health record IT company. The campus to the company is done in prairie style and it sits right in the middle of working farm land.
> 
> I'll be having fun replacing the photos from last year in all the frames.
> 
> Love to all. I've been reading some, but not keeping caught up.


Beautiful!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Or the ones that would say oh no not my darling he/she would never do something like that . The one that had me stood with my moth open was when I had to tell the mum that her little boy had used a very bad word she looked at him and said what the xxxx did you xxxxxx say that for . You are now in xxxxx trouble 😧


 :shock: Yep. And the parents act SO surprised!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh my gosh it worked&#128516; The picture is quite large though. 
One of the knitters modelling his scarf.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Oh my gosh those are so cute. Where did you get the little hanger or is it made out of a pipe cleaner?


Yes just used a pipe cleaner Having fun making miniature Christmas items 
I'm just finishing Santa's washing line 
Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

I was going to post one of me and my old wrinkled face but don't want it that big. DGD grabbed my iPad and took my picture before I could catch her&#128522;


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Up to page 20. I had visitors last night so didnt get to catch up. Nice day here today... it was 25c. Tomorrow 32c and very windy. Then on Thurs it is only to be 17c here. Good grief


34 and 20 here. Denise seems to be getting the worst at the moment-another 40 this week she said. Though Queensland has had a lot of rain- no idea how Heather will have been impacted.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Oh my gosh it worked😄 The picture is quite large though.
> One of the knitters modelling his scarf.


Does nt matter how big . I for one would love to see your pictures 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Oh my gosh it worked😄 The picture is quite large though.
> One of the knitters modelling his scarf.


It looks really good- he's done well to get that done. Motivated I assume to keep going on it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Oh my gosh it worked😄 The picture is quite large though.
> One of the knitters modelling his scarf.


I just spotted your picture as I'm going backwards 
What a fantastic job he did . His scarf looks great


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mags - is this your son modeling a scarf you knit? --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> mags - is this your son modeling a scarf you knit? --- sam


asked and answered.

think it is time for me to be in bed. --- sam

thought i had hit edit.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> asked and answered.
> 
> think it is time for me to be in bed. --- sam
> 
> thought i had hit edit.


I've just done that too Sam and I've been to sleep so what's my excuse 😄


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thought I'd give you folks a chuckle this morning. Let me start by saying I've never eated stuffed cabbage rolls much less made them. Well today was the day to try to make Slow Cooker Cabbage Rolls.
> 
> LOL I am looking forward to hearing how they turned out. They sound good.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Does nt matter how big . I for one would love to see your pictures
> Sonja


First one is Koko waiting for her Dad to come in the door.
Second one is Dudley eating my flowers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning one and all! Haven't caught up yet this week been busy. I did take a break to knit up a little stocking yesterday, no pattern just knit what I saw in my mind. Except for the heel Inwatched a video before knitting it. Today I plan on starting another one but in red and white.
> Bonnie sorry for the loss of such a young family member. Sending healing hugs to younand yours.
> Mel love the scarf.
> Nicho thank you for sharing photos of your holidays.
> i am loving the snow photos. I must admit I will miss the snow.


Morning Caren 
I still miss the snow although it does appear here some times just doesn't come in November and stay till March like I was used to 
Did you used to have snow at Christmas where you used to live ? 
Beautiful stocking would have took me more than a day to knit something that size 
Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

mags7 said:


> First one is Koko waiting for her Dad to come in the door.
> Second one is Dudley eating my flowers.


Changed the picture of Dudley. This one he is in a back pack taking a little break. My daughter and her friend took him on a long hike.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Yep. And the parents act SO surprised!


I don't think the parents even realise that they are swearing half of the time, it has become so much of their normal language. My Grandfather used to say that they would split a word to put a sweary word in! I lost count of the number of times I heard (directed at a child from a parent) "Would you stop that f***** swearing!"....funny the first time you hear it, but not by the tenth. :shock: We had a 5 year old who swore like a trooper and the poor child would say to her teacher, "What are those words I've not to say again?" It would be funny if it wasn't so pathetic. What some parents do to kids.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Changed the picture of Dudley. This one he is in a back pack taking a little break. My daughter and her friend took him on a long hike.


Oh sheesh, now the one of Koko is gone. Here it is


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I was going to post one of me and my old wrinkled face but don't want it that big. DGD grabbed my iPad and took my picture before I could catch her😊


Aw, please do. I love to put a face to a name!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

My friend used ultrasound on my back yesterday (she says I have slipped a disc) so I am a lot straighter today, although I am still sore. Seeing her tomorrow too and she might manipulate it then if she thinks it's ready for that. Feeling really washed out, but I didn't sleep well and I'm told being tired is part of the healing process and who am I to argue! :roll:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I don't think the parents even realise that they are swearing half of the time, it has become so much of their normal language. My Grandfather used to say that they would split a word to put a sweary word in! I lost count of the number of times I heard (directed at a child from a parent) "Would you stop that f***** swearing!"....funny the first time you hear it, but not by the tenth. :shock: We had a 5 year old who swore like a trooper and the poor child would say to her teacher, "What are those words I've not to say again?" It would be funny if it wasn't so pathetic. What some parents do to kids.


I used to say it was there second language now I say it is there first language 
When my son was young he was listening avidly to a teenage boy having a conversation with a woman so I asked him if he could stop swearing in front of him which he tried , the funny thing is he kept having to stop and think before he spoke


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Aw, please do. I love to put a face to a name!


One of Dudley napping with his new toy and one of my DGD Anna and me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I have a question?? I have seen a recipe that needs vanilla baking chips. Never heard of them here.... would they be the same as white chocolate melts or bits?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ex-ter-minate, ex-ter-minate!!!!
> 
> They look like the old-fashioned Tellus vacuum cleaners!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> This sounds good. We just ate and I am so proud of myself...the cabbage rolls were great! DH really enjoyed them. DD hasn't tried them yet (not home). I'm going to freeze the leftovers (hope it works) so I have a meal ready to go; just warm it in the oven. Here's the recipe I used; it's a little different from what Tami posted so I thought I'd share it.
> 
> Well done!!
> 
> And thanks to everyone that posted recipes for them. I havent made them before but I have eaten them and do like them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping this shows up: for sale on Etsy for AUD 59 which I find excessive but I am sure Sonja or Mel could copy them.


Very cute.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> asked and answered.
> 
> think it is time for me to be in bed. --- sam
> 
> thought i had hit edit.


I wish Sam. My son is going to be 50 in Jan.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> My friend used ultrasound on my back yesterday (she says I have slipped a disc) so I am a lot straighter today, although I am still sore. Seeing her tomorrow too and she might manipulate it then if she thinks it's ready for that. Feeling really washed out, but I didn't sleep well and I'm told being tired is part of the healing process and who am I to argue! :roll:


No wonder you have a sore back. What is the treatment for that?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Well done, Mel. Exactly the kind of work we've learned to expect from the Knitting Ninja.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Changed the picture of Dudley. This one he is in a back pack taking a little break. My daughter and her friend took him on a long hike.


Love the pictures Marilynn . Cute dogs especially the one getting a lift not showing Mishka that she might get ideas 😄


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Oh my gosh it worked😄 The picture is quite large though.
> One of the knitters modelling his scarf.


Very nice.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> My friend used ultrasound on my back yesterday (she says I have slipped a disc) so I am a lot straighter today, although I am still sore. Seeing her tomorrow too and she might manipulate it then if she thinks it's ready for that. Feeling really washed out, but I didn't sleep well and I'm told being tired is part of the healing process and who am I to argue! :roll:


Thats why we are so often tired when we are unwell etc- the body tries to get us to rest so it can fix itself up. But we know better and try to force it to keep going-and then wonder why we take so long to heal.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> My friend used ultrasound on my back yesterday (she says I have slipped a disc) so I am a lot straighter today, although I am still sore. Seeing her tomorrow too and she might manipulate it then if she thinks it's ready for that. Feeling really washed out, but I didn't sleep well and I'm told being tired is part of the healing process and who am I to argue! :roll:[/quote
> 
> Hope the healing goes quickly Kate and you are soon pain free


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> One of Dudley napping with his new toy and one of my DGD Anna and me.


Good to see a photo of you. Don't know why you were so relectant to post one.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> One of Dudley napping with his new toy and one of my DGD Anna and me.


Hello Marilynn lovely to see you and your granddaughter , what a great smile she has 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the comments on the girls. I'm sure to have more photos over Thanksgiving and Christmas. Starting to get excited about seeing everyone on Thursday. The grocery shopping is done and most of the cleaning so will be able to just cook and do the remaining clean up tomorrow.

Love the photos of dogs and grandddaughters etc.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

In view of the discussion about children's language this joke posted on the main forum is rather apt. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-374160-1.html


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think they are wild animals, but the meatballs with rice resemble porcupines, rather than having porcupine meat, is how I read this!


 :thumbup: definately!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Marilynn all I did to post this picture from my iPad was first take the picture
> Then I pressed on quote reply under your post then underneath it says file/picture attachments and choose file . I pressed on choose a file I then got 3 options , I pressed on photo library chose a picture and it turns up in the little box next to choose a file and then just press on send like you would to send any post


Aaw they are really cute.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> if you are planning on having snacks on thanksgiving or you want a different snack while watching the thanksgiving day parade you might try this one.
> 
> Irresistible Chocolate + Bacon Chex Mix
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Up to page 38. I am tired. Goodnight all. Take care.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

With thanksgiving coming up and the talk of turkey I was Just wondering 
What do you have for Christmas dinner in America?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thanks Julie. Lovely temps here the last few days, but Thursday is supposed to be another 40 horror. Will be out for a Christmas lunch so I will definitely be taking a salad.


Sounds like that is rather important, something not requiring cooking! Mind you if it were that hot, I would not be going out at all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Oh my gosh it worked😄 The picture is quite large though.
> One of the knitters modelling his scarf.


And a very good job, he did, too- well done, teacher!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> First one is Koko waiting for her Dad to come in the door.
> Second one is Dudley eating my flowers.


Patiently waiting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Changed the picture of Dudley. This one he is in a back pack taking a little break. My daughter and her friend took him on a long hike.


He looks so happy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good to see a photo of you. Don't know why you were so relectant to post one.


Me either- you look great! Mags7!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> With thanksgiving coming up and the talk of turkey I was Just wondering
> What do you have for Christmas dinner in America?


I like to have a nice medium beef roast with roasted root vegetables with brussell sprouts and a rich potato dish -- like twice baked potato casserole. But since I'm doing the big Thanksgiving dinner this year, we're going smaller for Christmas. We'll have a breakfast casserole or quiche in the a.m. with homemade cinnamon rolls and then we'll eat sandwiches and snack food for the rest of the day.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

mags7 said:


> One of Dudley napping with his new toy and one of my DGD Anna and me.


Great photos!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

mags7 said:


> No wonder you have a sore back. What is the treatment for that?


I think my friend (retired physiotherapist) will probably do a manipulation on my back tomorrow, but until then she's given me 2 exercises to do...I've to lie on my stomach and engage my core muscles (pulling all my 'insides' up towards my belly button) and the other is to again lie on my stomach on the bed and let one leg at a time dangle over the edge to kind of traction it. I am definitely standing straighter for a while after I do these, unfortunately it doesn't last, but I hope the more I do them the longer it will last.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, healing energy for your back.
Mags, beautiful pic of you and DGD. Your Yorkers are adorable.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Mags7.....so happy you can post pictures now. 1st off give that young man 2 thumbs up on his scarf. He had a great teacher. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

9am and Greg and Gage left about half an hour ago to go to school and Greg will likely head to the local Tim Hortons for coffee with friends. It is so quiet and peaceful here right now. 

Have to share a few pics. The boys say Hi everyone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> how far is your sister from you? --- sam


60miles


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Very nice. You made that in one day?


Thank you! It is just tiny and with no pattern to follow worked up pretty quickly .


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Caren
> I still miss the snow although it does appear here some times just doesn't come in November and stay till March like I was used to
> Did you used to have snow at Christmas where you used to live ?
> Beautiful stocking would have took me more than a day to knit something that size
> Sonja


Yes I am used to snow some years more than others. A few years back.it was waist deep. 
Thank you, really is not very big at all. Today I am making even smaller stockings, then tiny mitts and hats.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marilynn, great pictures, so nice to put a face with a name. Cute grandchildren & puppies. You should be proud of your students but of course they had a good teacher. I hope they will all continue knitting, seems like people who get s good start can leave it for years but come back later in life & they are away.

Kate, hope your friend gets your back fixed up soon, my sister suffers with back problems, has since a teenager, she has slight scoliosis & it's not fun.

Good morning cousin Sonja&#128512;. I love the little Chrsitmas decorations.
( for those who didn't see it, I made a picture post of my mitts & said I only make for family, Sonja posted she was my long lost cousin&#128512;&#128512

Margaret, cute joke.

We got maybe an inch of snow overnight, DH says, no fair, he wanted to try out the new snow blower&#128563;. Good grief. I'll have to call my sister later to see how much they got but I think it was quite a bit as she could see her neighbours busy shovelling last night when we were on the phone & she said it was really coming down. So weird, we usually get more than them.

Well, better get moving.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I am used to snow some years more than others. A few years back.it was waist deep.
> Thank you, really is not very big at all. Today I am making even smaller stockings, then tiny mitts and hats.


Great minds think alike Caren 😄


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great minds think alike Caren 😄


Those are so cute, love the stocking!

I'm glad our Thanksgiving & Christmas are a little farther apart than in the U.S., we have turkey for both! I love Turkey but don't make it very often. This year we will celebrate Christmas Eve.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> With thanksgiving coming up and the talk of turkey I was Just wondering
> What do you have for Christmas dinner in America?


We have turkey , ham, stuffing, mashed potatoes, gravy and lots of vegetables. Then tables of sweets.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great minds think alike Caren 😄


Love the tiny Santa clothing. Are the stockings knit on 2 needles?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute dogs mags7 - that is the way to hike - have someone carry you. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Changed the picture of Dudley. This one he is in a back pack taking a little break. My daughter and her friend took him on a long hike.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and my daughter heather will be fifty next october - where did the time go? --- sam



mags7 said:


> I wish Sam. My son is going to be 50 in Jan.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, thanks for the recipe.
> 
> Thanks for the nice compliments on the mitts & hot pad.
> 
> Well, Shane passed away this morning so his suffering is over. Sad to lose someone so young but a blessing for him I believe. No idea when the funeral will be yet.


Condolences to the family. He is no longer in pain.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy your way kate - let the healing begin. --- sam



KateB said:


> My friend used ultrasound on my back yesterday (she says I have slipped a disc) so I am a lot straighter today, although I am still sore. Seeing her tomorrow too and she might manipulate it then if she thinks it's ready for that. Feeling really washed out, but I didn't sleep well and I'm told being tired is part of the healing process and who am I to argue! :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the joke. --- sam



darowil said:


> In view of the discussion about children's language this joke posted on the main forum is rather apt. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-374160-1.html


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> From the spectacular fall colours in the north to the graceful beauty of the south. Loved the houses in both Charleston and Savannah and the parks and squares in Savannah are just gorgeous.


Thanks for letting us follow along on your trip. Nice to see these photos.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like turkey. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> With thanksgiving coming up and the talk of turkey I was Just wondering
> What do you have for Christmas dinner in America?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Love the tiny Santa clothing. Are the stockings knit on 2 needles?


Yes I knit them all on two needles . Just wanted something that was quick and easy 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I knit them all on two needles . Just wanted something that was quick and easy
> Sonja


Me too for right now quick and eady. Fast results


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren and Swedenme, such adorable Christmas Decorations. Great idea for the tree or for on presents. Beautifully done too. Lovely intricate patterns.:thumbup: 

Hmmmm, all this talk of cabbage rolls sure is making me hungry. I'm not even cooking them and I can smell them. Funny, but I grew up loving cabbage and spinach.

Mags7, what fun to see your DGD beside you. The love is quite evident. Your yorkies are so adorable. Fun to see who we are talking with. Funny how we imagine people and then when we meet it is always a surprise. I remember people at KAP, the first year, were surprised I was so short.

Mel, how wonderful to have such great companions even when Gage and Greg are gone. It must be so much fun for you to see your topics you created asking people to post examples of their work. What fun to look at, as is the work that you do.

Darowil, I did a review on the turkish cast on. The last socks I made were too big for me. Well, just right when I put them on but they grow. Must be the yarn. Next ones I make I will make the top part longer too. I do so love that they are warm and since I need new slippers, they are keeping my feet warm. I gave the ones I made in your workshop for a gift, so I have continued making socks. Thought I would never learn, but I did. In fact, I added in Kathy's 2 socks at a time from the 2014 KAP, so now I am set. Seems like you will never finish when you do 2 at a time, but it is fun when you finally get to the end and have "Two." Fun memories remembering the workshop and great memories when I finished my first ever pair of socks. DIL said they were the nicest socks she ever had.

Bonnie, love that link for hot pads. I haven't done quilting or sewing for years but sure makes me think I might start again. What a lovely little gift that makes and I could make them for myself too. :thumbup: 

Rookie, what a real treasure that photo is of your DGD's. They are so cute. A lovely gift and over the years and beautiful memory of this special time.

Julie, too funny with Dr. Who link.

Putting the nose on the 2nd Hedgehog mitten. YAY!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

For us it is Turkey for Thanksgiving and ham or prime rib for Christmas. I sure wish these 2 holidays were further apart and sadly, traveling in bad weather can be terrible. Which we know from experience, living so far away from family. Haven't been home for Christmas in many years after the last time we were stranded. It really was scary, cold, and no landmarks as all signs were totally covered in snow. You couldn't even see where the road was. Thank goodness we found a motel and ended up with a pizza for Christmas Eve dinner. At least it makes for a memory, but did end our Christmas trips home.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Me too for right now quick and eady. Fast results


Your first Christmas in England. I imagine Thanksgiving is not celebrated there the same as here. I know in Germany it wasn't, but a friend and I did Thanksgiving dinner together. She was also American. They have Erntendank, which is being thankful for the harvest. People told me it was more of a celebration years ago but not any more. Will you be treating people to a Thanksgiving dinner?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Come to think of it, perhaps those of you in other countries could tell us if you celebrate a day of thanks and if so, what do you do?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nicho, hope you survive this heat wave you are having.
Just had a funny memory while looking back over your photos and seeing the drapes in the one room. Had a flash back to the movie Gone With the Wind, where Scarlett takes down the curtains and makes a dress out of them.

Darowil, that was a cute joke. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> most anxious to see the socks done. she has quite a few sock patterns to choose from. --- sam


Thank you, I'll be sure to post pics of them for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning one and all! Haven't caught up yet this week been busy. I did take a break to knit up a little stocking yesterday, no pattern just knit what I saw in my mind. Except for the heel Inwatched a video before knitting it. Today I plan on starting another one but in red and white.
> Bonnie sorry for the loss of such a young family member. Sending healing hugs to younand yours.
> Mel love the scarf.
> Nicho thank you for sharing photos of your holidays.
> i am loving the snow photos. I must admit I will miss the snow.


Oh wow, you are good at knitting what's in your head, I think it must be interesting in there, you sure did a great job translating it to fibers. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Bonnie. I've bookmarked it to use.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Here is the 10 minute one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> You have been busy. Love that blue.


 Thank you, it's a nice deep teal, a color I know that she loves, it's a nice easy knit really, knit from side to side, then pick up and knit on the collar and bottom border.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Turkish is the one I use now (don't like it on dpns though. Very hard to do the casino (much easier on circulars). Not commenting here on circulars v dpns generally but just for these type of closed cast ons.


Yes, I agree with it not being easy on dpns, in the video I watched, she said that dpns is not the recommended method but... for those who want to do it this way. It is easier to add more needles when knitting the first cast on stitches for sure. 
I'm thinking that maybe doing the cast on on circs then switching to my dpns after that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Changed the picture of Dudley. This one he is in a back pack taking a little break. My daughter and her friend took him on a long hike.


Awe, that is just toooooo cute!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so cute!


mags7 said:


> Changed the picture of Dudley. This one he is in a back pack taking a little break. My daughter and her friend took him on a long hike.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I don't think the parents even realise that they are swearing half of the time, it has become so much of their normal language. My Grandfather used to say that they would split a word to put a sweary word in! I lost count of the number of times I heard (directed at a child from a parent) "Would you stop that f***** swearing!"....funny the first time you hear it, but not by the tenth. :shock: We had a 5 year old who swore like a trooper and the poor child would say to her teacher, "What are those words I've not to say again?" It would be funny if it wasn't so pathetic. What some parents do to kids.


And then there are those of us that even though our children are grown, still correct there language.  When Christopher slips, I still have no problem telling him to watch his tongue.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a great picture of you and your DGD. What wrinkles; I don't see any! You are lovely. Should use it as your avatar.


mags7 said:


> One of Dudley napping with his new toy and one of my DGD Anna and me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a very cute clothesline - i don't think i could knit that small. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Great minds think alike Caren 😄


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

GrandmaPaula wants you to know she is recovering slowly but steadily. She will be back on very soon and has been reading a little every day. So she might see your messages to her or pm's.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah paula - sending you tons of healing energy to get you back in the pink real quick. ---- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> GrandmaPaula wants you to know she is recovering slowly but steadily. She will be back on very soon and has been reading a little every day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I've gotten the right front and a bit over half the back of the sweater/vest that I'm' doing for Marla done, and I started a pair of socks for my friend for Christmas, my first pair of toe up, and it called for the Turkish cast on, that was different, but I do like the way it looks. The pattern for the socks is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rivulets-socks-2


Great sweater vest Poledra and love the color. You have quite a bit done, so that must feel great. You are busy with tackling socks too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> One of Dudley napping with his new toy and one of my DGD Anna and me.


He's so cute. 
Great pic of you and your DGD, I think you are both lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> With thanksgiving coming up and the talk of turkey I was Just wondering
> What do you have for Christmas dinner in America?


We used to do ham with all the trimmings, now we do a Prime Rib roast with Yorkshire puddings and then whatever other trimmings we want, usually cranberry sauce, brussel sprouts, and gravy, well, au jus for the prime rib and puddings. Then we usually do a plum pudding with hard sauce for dessert.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> NanaCaren and Swedenme, such adorable Christmas Decorations. Great idea for the tree or for on presents. Beautifully done too. Lovely intricate patterns.:thumbup:
> 
> Hmmmm, all this talk of cabbage rolls sure is making me hungry. I'm not even cooking them and I can smell them. Funny, but I grew up loving cabbage and spinach.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> GrandmaPaula wants you to know she is recovering slowly but steadily. She will be back on very soon and has been reading a little every day. So she might see your messages to her or pm's.


Good news. Get really well soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Come to think of it, perhaps those of you in other countries could tell us if you celebrate a day of thanks and if so, what do you do?


Only Christmas here, no event like the struggles of the early American Pioneers to focus on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think my friend (retired physiotherapist) will probably do a manipulation on my back tomorrow, but until then she's given me 2 exercises to do...I've to lie on my stomach and engage my core muscles (pulling all my 'insides' up towards my belly button) and the other is to again lie on my stomach on the bed and let one leg at a time dangle over the edge to kind of traction it. I am definitely standing straighter for a while after I do these, unfortunately it doesn't last, but I hope the more I do them the longer it will last.


I do hope that you start to have longer relief the more you do the exercises and that your friend can manipulate it in tomorrow, that would be very good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I am used to snow some years more than others. A few years back.it was waist deep.
> Thank you, really is not very big at all. Today I am making even smaller stockings, then tiny mitts and hats.


 
Those are adorable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great minds think alike Caren 😄


Oh so cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> GrandmaPaula wants you to know she is recovering slowly but steadily. She will be back on very soon and has been reading a little every day. So she might see your messages to her or pm's.


Thank you for letting us know. Speedy recovery Paula.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Great sweater vest Poledra and love the color. You have quite a bit done, so that must feel great. You are busy with tackling socks too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 Thank you, it's coming along well. The socks make a good project for carrying with me, I totally understand now why Margaret takes them everywhere with her.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, great vest.
Paula, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

something to go with the bacon number i gave you yesterday. --- sam

Malted Pretzel Crunch posted by Michelle

This malted pretzel crunch is quick and easy and the ultimate sweet/salty snack! Keep a batch of this on hand for the holidays, or package it up and give it away as gifts!

Yield: About 4 cups

Ingredients:

4 cups miniature pretzels (about ½ of a 16-ounce bag)
½ cup light brown sugar
¼ cup granulated sugar
½ cup dry milk powder
2 tablespoons malt powder
14 tablespoons salted butter, melted

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 275 degrees F. Line a rimmed baking sheet with parchment paper or a silicone baking mat.

2. Crush the pretzels to about a quarter of their original size, either using your hands or putting them in a resealable bag and crushing them with a mallet or rolling pin.

3. Place the crushed pretzels in a large bowl and add the sugars, milk powder and malt powder and toss to combine (I just used my hands). Pour the melted butter over the pretzel mixture and, using a wooden spoon, stir the mixture until it is evenly moistened and begins to clump.

4. Spread the pretzel mixture into an even layer on the baking sheet and bake until they look lightly toasted and smell buttery, about 20 to 25 minutes. Remove from the oven and allow to cool completely. Break up any large clumps and store in an airtight container at room temperature for up to 1 week (or store in the refrigerator or freezer for up to 1 month).

Note: You can substitute all-purpose flour for the malt powder if you need to, but the malt flavor will obviously be lost.

(Recipe adapted from Momofuku Milk Bar)

www.browneyedbaker.com


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but weren't there early new zealand pioneers that struggled? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Only Christmas here, no event like the struggles of the early American Pioneers to focus on.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning one and all! Haven't caught up yet this week been busy. I did take a break to knit up a little stocking yesterday, no pattern just knit what I saw in my mind. Except for the heel Inwatched a video before knitting it. Today I plan on starting another one but in red and white.
> Bonnie sorry for the loss of such a young family member. Sending healing hugs to younand yours.
> Mel love the scarf.
> Nicho thank you for sharing photos of your holidays.
> i am loving the snow photos. I must admit I will miss the snow.


Very nice socks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

He did a very nice job on his scarf.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Changed the picture of Dudley. This one he is in a back pack taking a little break. My daughter and her friend took him on a long hike.


Looks like he's enjoying the hike.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Mags, I knew there was something else I was to reply to, the scarf looks fantastic! You are a great teacher, I hope that they have you go back often (well as often as you'd like) to teach, it's a wonderful skill for kids to have I think.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mags7 said:


> One of Dudley napping with his new toy and one of my DGD Anna and me.


Nice pictures of you and your DGD and Dudley.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, my FAFSA is submitted, now to wait and see what they say, it's the Pell Grant for those who don't know, I am going to go take business classes at the college here, I figure if I take 1-2 classes on campus then take others online, wish me luck, I'm going to need it if I am going back to school. What oh what am I getting myself into?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> but weren't there early new zealand pioneers that struggled? --- sam


I found that Germany had Erntendank, (Thanks for the harvest.) leading me to think that the pioneers started many of these traditions connected with traditions from their countries. Perhaps it is only Germany? We did have many German settlers. Of course Erntendank had nothing to do with the Native American Indians or pilgrims. Just wondering if there was a tradition of being thankful. I take it there is none in New Zealand. Thanks Julie. Not necessarily making it our tradition with the pilgrims or pioneers, but the day of being thankful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, my FAFSA is submitted, now to wait and see what they say, it's the Pell Grant for those who don't know, I am going to go take business classes at the college here, I figure if I take 1-2 classes on campus then take others online, wish me luck, I'm going to need it if I am going back to school. What oh what am I getting myself into?


Good for you. That takes courage and here you go!!!! We'll be behind you and beside you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Only Christmas here, no event like the struggles of the early American Pioneers to focus on.


Much easier with only the one holiday, for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Good for you. That takes courage and here you go!!!! We'll be behind you and beside you.


 :thumbup: 
It should be interesting anyway.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> but weren't there early new zealand pioneers that struggled? --- sam


Not quite as desperately- all were near the coast- so fish were plentiful, many birds to trap and eat, and in the bush there were by now porkers- remember no place gets the winters you have in the States, unless you are high in the mountains.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I found that Germany had Erntendank, (Thanks for the harvest.) leading me to think that the pioneers started many of these traditions connected with traditions from their countries. Perhaps it is only Germany? We did have many German settlers. Of course Erntendank had nothing to do with the Native American Indians or pilgrims. Just wondering if there was a tradition of being thankful. I take it there is none in New Zealand. Thanks Julie. Not necessarily making it our tradition with the pilgrims or pioneers, but the day of being thankful.


Not at that time of year, Daralene- Harvest is sort of Easter time, or later- so it is all topsy turvy. A lot of churches do have a Harvest Festival of sorts, but no National Holiday.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> And then there are those of us that even though our children are grown, still correct there language.  When Christopher slips, I still have no problem telling him to watch his tongue.


I've never heard my older two sons swear , no doubt that they do just not near me . I used to always tell them and there friends it wasn't allowed 
The youngest is a different matter I'm definitely going to get the soap out if I hear him again . According to the older two the youngest gets away with a lot more than they ever did


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> GrandmaPaula wants you to know she is recovering slowly but steadily. She will be back on very soon and has been reading a little every day. So she might see your messages to her or pm's.


That is good to hear . 
Hope you get well soon Paula


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> We used to do ham with all the trimmings, now we do a Prime Rib roast with Yorkshire puddings and then whatever other trimmings we want, usually cranberry sauce, brussel sprouts, and gravy, well, au jus for the prime rib and puddings. Then we usually do a plum pudding with hard sauce for dessert.


It's interesting to hear about all the different meals and foods that everyone will be making . Hard sauce made me smile . I don't think it means that it's burnt and gone hard 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, my FAFSA is submitted, now to wait and see what they say, it's the Pell Grant for those who don't know, I am going to go take business classes at the college here, I figure if I take 1-2 classes on campus then take others online, wish me luck, I'm going to need it if I am going back to school. What oh what am I getting myself into?


That's fantastic Kaye . I do wish you well and I hope you really enjoy the experience too 
Sonja


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finished these today. Minion hat and Despicable Edith hat


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> For us it is Turkey for Thanksgiving and ham or prime rib for Christmas. I sure wish these 2 holidays were further apart and sadly, traveling in bad weather can be terrible. Which we know from experience, living so far away from family. Haven't been home for Christmas in many years after the last time we were stranded. It really was scary, cold, and no landmarks as all signs were totally covered in snow. You couldn't even see where the road was. Thank goodness we found a motel and ended up with a pizza for Christmas Eve dinner. At least it makes for a memory, but did end our Christmas trips home.


We don't have Thanksgiving, but we have a family meal on 1st January in Scotland....not so much in the rest of the UK I don't think. I always think a week is not long enough between both celebrations! The traditional meal is soup, steak pie, potatoes and a veg, then usually a trifle for pudding. In my mother's time New Year was a bigger celebration than Christmas, in fact many of the men didn't get a holiday for Christmas Day, but did for January 1st!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, my FAFSA is submitted, now to wait and see what they say, it's the Pell Grant for those who don't know, I am going to go take business classes at the college here, I figure if I take 1-2 classes on campus then take others online, wish me luck, I'm going to need it if I am going back to school. What oh what am I getting myself into?


Well done you! :thumbup: I'm sure you will do fine.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Love the hats!!!

Second try with the ham boiler:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Every good wish, Paula!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Still looks like a winter wonderland out your window Mel,, I like what you have done to the balcony . I would think it will look very cheery and Christmassy with the lights glowing . I saw a few houses here all decked out for Christmas
> I will have to get up in the attic and get everything down sometime this week


Ditto with the comments to Mel.
You're way ahead of us down here if some houses are already decked out with lights. I haven't seen any around yet. Like you, mine are all still in the attic. Can't get very enthusiastic about decorations this year as I'll be away at DDs over the Christmas period. Might just put the tree up so that the house doesn't look too depressing when I get back.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Your first Christmas in England. I imagine Thanksgiving is not celebrated there the same as here. I know in Germany it wasn't, but a friend and I did Thanksgiving dinner together. She was also American. They have Erntendank, which is being thankful for the harvest. People told me it was more of a celebration years ago but not any more. Will you be treating people to a Thanksgiving dinner?


I celebrated Canadian Thanksgiving before coming over.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow, you are good at knitting what's in your head, I think it must be interesting in there, you sure did a great job translating it to fibers. :thumbup:


Thank you it is something I learned to do from my mum. Oh I am not sure I would want to be in my head. :shock:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Ditto with the comments to Mel.
> You're way ahead of us down here if some houses are already decked out with lights. I haven't seen any around yet. Like you, mine are all still in the attic. Can't get very enthusiastic about decorations this year as I'll be away at DDs over the Christmas period. Might just put the tree up so that the house doesn't look too depressing when I get back.


Usually put mine up the first week in December 
Your idea of putting a Christmas tree up sounds like a good idea 
Hope you have a lovely time at your daughters


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are adorable.


Thank you I am enjoying making them.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, thanks for the recipe.
> 
> Thanks for the nice compliments on the mitts & hot pad.
> 
> Well, Shane passed away this morning so his suffering is over. Sad to lose someone so young but a blessing for him I believe. No idea when the funeral will be yet.


I'm so sorry for your loss Bonnie but Shane will be in a better place now. I'm glad you managed to make it to see him in time. My condolences to all your family.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> David just parked in Ann Arbor, he said that I 94 was clear, one of the benefites of driving on Sunday is there is limited traffic which helps too.
> He's teasing me on the phone right now, that I sent him with a huge meal for tonight, he has two chicken thighs, about 11/2c of pasta with cheese sauce and 1/2 c at least of veggies in it. lol Told him he can share with a neighbor. lol


For a while my brother was coming to Michigan on a route and we would bring meat to grill and other side dishes and we would grill out at the truck stop. We shared with another driver from the same trucking company. Lovely memories.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I decorate for New Year - but I do it around 15.12 and the decorations usually stay till the 15.01...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> GrandmaPaula wants you to know she is recovering slowly but steadily. She will be back on very soon and has been reading a little every day. So she might see your messages to her or pm's.


Thanks Darlene.
Hope your recovery continues- and speeds up a bit for you and remains uneventiful from now on.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

HandyFamily said:


> I decorate for New Year - but I do it around 15.12 and the decorations usually stay till the 15.01...


Do you celebrate the traditional Orthodox Christmas ? Or maybe both days


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it's coming along well. The socks make a good project for carrying with me, I totally understand now why Margaret takes them everywhere with her.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, my FAFSA is submitted, now to wait and see what they say, it's the Pell Grant for those who don't know, I am going to go take business classes at the college here, I figure if I take 1-2 classes on campus then take others online, wish me luck, I'm going to need it if I am going back to school. What oh what am I getting myself into?


Good on you- hoping you get accepted. You might not have too much time to get on here if you do start studying.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I found that Germany had Erntendank, (Thanks for the harvest.) leading me to think that the pioneers started many of these traditions connected with traditions from their countries. Perhaps it is only Germany? We did have many German settlers. Of course Erntendank had nothing to do with the Native American Indians or pilgrims. Just wondering if there was a tradition of being thankful. I take it there is none in New Zealand. Thanks Julie. Not necessarily making it our tradition with the pilgrims or pioneers, but the day of being thankful.


Can't think of anything like it here.
The Anglican church has a Thanksgiving day in the church calendar as a thanks to God for the harvest. But it is not celebrated anymore than thanks in church that day. And maybe some decorating of the church with food etc which may then be given to those in need. But not all the churches even do this.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not at that time of year, Daralene- Harvest is sort of Easter time, or later- so it is all topsy turvy. A lot of churches do have a Harvest Festival of sorts, but no National Holiday.


Harvest is around now and into early January here.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am so far behind and will remain that way until at least tomorrow. Yesterday, when I came home from work, Matthew told me it hurt to breathe so I took him to immediate care. I had him checked out since we lost a cousin of my husband's last summer due to a heart attack and he was only 32. Early deaths run in my husbands side of the family due to heart issues. This mom is not messing around so the center did a few x-rays to make sure he didn't have any fluids built up around his heart or lungs which he didn't. They did see that he had inflammation of the muscles in his chest so he is on medicine for pain and inflammation. If he is not better in a few days, we are to take him to his doctor to be checked on. It was a long night for me. When we came home, Matthew helped me make my bed as I had taken off all of the bedding to be washed right before he said something to me. His older brother found out and asked him if he was okay. It is nice that the boys care so much about each other. 

I did read that Shane passed away. Bonnie, I know that comes with mixed emotions but I am so glad that you did get to visit with him and his family before he passed away. What a difficult time for the family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Harvest is around now and into early January here.


Is that because conditions are too dry later?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nicho said:


> Thanks everyone who commented on the photos. Glad you enjoyed them. I've enjoyed sharing them. It really was a fantastic trip. Now to plan the next one! LOL Not really. Will have to wait a while for the next one, although a friend's son is getting married in the Bahamas mid 2016, and I have always wanted to go there. So maybe...


Fantastic photos as always Nicho. I think if you are invited to a wedding in the Bahamas it would be rude to refuse - go for it girl!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind and will remain that way until at least tomorrow. Yesterday, when I came home from work, Matthew told me it hurt to breathe so I took him to immediate care. I had him checked out since we lost a cousin of my husband's last summer due to a heart attack and he was only 32. Early deaths run in my husbands side of the family due to heart issues. This mom is not messing around so the center did a few x-rays to make sure he didn't have any fluids built up around his heart or lungs which he didn't. They did see that he had inflammation of the muscles in his chest so he is on medicine for pain and inflammation. If he is not better in a few days, we are to take him to his doctor to be checked on. It was a long night for me. When we came home, Matthew helped me make my bed as I had taken off all of the bedding to be washed right before he said something to me. His older brother found out and asked him if he was okay. It is nice that the boys care so much about each other.
> 
> I did read that Shane passed away. Bonnie, I know that comes with mixed emotions but I am so glad that you did get to visit with him and his family before he passed away. What a difficult time for the family.


As it hurt when he breatehs muscle is the most likely cause. So hopefully the anti-inflamatories help quickly. Chests are always worrying though.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

angelam said:


> Fantastic photos as always Nicho. I think if you are invited to a wedding in the Bahamas it would be rude to refuse - go for it girl!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is that because conditions are too dry later?


Because they are ready to harvest.
I thought it was interesting how much earlier ours ripen than yours. But then yours may go in later too. They want the winter rains to start planting. Mind you despite being married to a famers son I don't know much about farming.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not at that time of year, Daralene- Harvest is sort of Easter time, or later- so it is all topsy turvy. A lot of churches do have a Harvest Festival of sorts, but no National Holiday.


Thanks Julie. Appreciate that information.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Glad you can post photos now Mags7. It's great to be able to put a face to a name.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> We don't have Thanksgiving, but we have a family meal on 1st January in Scotland....not so much in the rest of the UK I don't think. I always think a week is not long enough between both celebrations! The traditional meal is soup, steak pie, potatoes and a veg, then usually a trifle for pudding. In my mother's time New Year was a bigger celebration than Christmas, in fact many of the men didn't get a holiday for Christmas Day, but did for January 1st!


Thanks Kate. Interesting that it used to be a bigger celebration than Christmas.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I celebrated Canadian Thanksgiving before coming over.


 :thumbup: I'm sure that was wonderful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> For a while my brother was coming to Michigan on a route and we would bring meat to grill and other side dishes and we would grill out at the truck stop. We shared with another driver from the same trucking company. Lovely memories.


Now that is quite the solution to a truck driver's dilemma. Very creative.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pacer, hope Matthew is feeling better soon.

Kaye, good luck with the college classes

Kati, do you not celebrate Christmas?

We got the church hall & kitchen cleaned, was upheld & waxed, quite a big job but done except to go in tomorrow & put all the tables & chairs back where they belong.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> I remember breathing treatments with my son...he didn't want to keep the mask on, so I'd put a mirror in front of him and tell him to be a dragon! He could watch the 'smoke' coming out as he breathed. Sometimes he would get to laughing and of course that made him breathe more deeply. Sometimes parents have to get creative.
> 
> It is pumpkin pie--Bub's favorite, and though I'm making two next week for Thanksgiving, he asked for one already. Good thing I can make them sugar free!


We had our son pretend he was Darth Vader. I am so glad that we don't need to deal with all of that anymore.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Can't think of anything like it here.
> The Anglican church has a Thanksgiving day in the church calendar as a thanks to God for the harvest. But it is not celebrated anymore than thanks in church that day. And maybe some decorating of the church with food etc which may then be given to those in need. But not all the churches even do this.


That is probably about the extent of the day in Germany. Thanks for that bit of information. Very interesting. Also, I was in the Anglican church when I lived with my aunt & uncle in W. Guilford.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind and will remain that way until at least tomorrow. Yesterday, when I came home from work, Matthew told me it hurt to breathe so I took him to immediate care. I had him checked out since we lost a cousin of my husband's last summer due to a heart attack and he was only 32. Early deaths run in my husbands side of the family due to heart issues. This mom is not messing around so the center did a few x-rays to make sure he didn't have any fluids built up around his heart or lungs which he didn't. They did see that he had inflammation of the muscles in his chest so he is on medicine for pain and inflammation. If he is not better in a few days, we are to take him to his doctor to be checked on. It was a long night for me. When we came home, Matthew helped me make my bed as I had taken off all of the bedding to be washed right before he said something to me. His older brother found out and asked him if he was okay. It is nice that the boys care so much about each other.
> 
> I did read that Shane passed away. Bonnie, I know that comes with mixed emotions but I am so glad that you did get to visit with him and his family before he passed away. What a difficult time for the family.


Good that you got him checked. We sure don't want anything bad happening to Matthew and hope he will soon feel better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Because they are ready to harvest.
> I thought it was interesting how much earlier ours ripen than yours. But then yours may go in later too. They want the winter rains to start planting. Mind you despite being married to a famers son I don't know much about farming.


 :thumbup: I was quite surprised- but then my only information on farming around Adelaide is from McLeod's Daughters!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie. Appreciate that information.


Did you see Margaret's response as well?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So glad that Matthew said something to you. Better to be safe then sorry. Hoping the meds help with the pain and he starts to feel like himself soon. (((Group hug))) for Matthew.

Did this little hat between the time I posted the hats for the order and about 5:30. Had a tiny bit if the pink and wanted to use it so here it is.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Check out the needle buddies center row 5th row down. Too cute:

http://www.exchangingfire.com

Interesting site!

For just needle buddies go to:

http://www.exchangingfire.com/?category=needle-buddies


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, the hats are wonderful. Outdid yourself with the bow!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, good for you. I hope you enjoy the classes. I started college at 26 . Our local Aggie College opened an evening program for getting your A.A.S. In nursing. Had two kids and another that Spring. But glad I did it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Paula so glad you are recovering. Please take it slow and let others do for you this holiday. It will be a blessing to not only you but to them being allowed to do for you for a change. Keeping you in y prayers.


Cashmeregma said:


> GrandmaPaula wants you to know she is recovering slowly but steadily. She will be back on very soon and has been reading a little every day. So she might see your messages to her or pm's.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How exciting Kaye! So proud of you too. It is sometimes daunting to go back to school but you can do it. Wishing you the best as you embark on this new direction.


Poledra65 said:


> Well, my FAFSA is submitted, now to wait and see what they say, it's the Pell Grant for those who don't know, I am going to go take business classes at the college here, I figure if I take 1-2 classes on campus then take others online, wish me luck, I'm going to need it if I am going back to school. What oh what am I getting myself into?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope that Matthew is feeling better. He will be in my prayers that he gets well quickly.


pacer said:


> I am so far behind and will remain that way until at least tomorrow. Yesterday, when I came home from work, Matthew told me it hurt to breathe so I took him to immediate care. I had him checked out since we lost a cousin of my husband's last summer due to a heart attack and he was only 32. Early deaths run in my husbands side of the family due to heart issues. This mom is not messing around so the center did a few x-rays to make sure he didn't have any fluids built up around his heart or lungs which he didn't. They did see that he had inflammation of the muscles in his chest so he is on medicine for pain and inflammation. If he is not better in a few days, we are to take him to his doctor to be checked on. It was a long night for me. When we came home, Matthew helped me make my bed as I had taken off all of the bedding to be washed right before he said something to me. His older brother found out and asked him if he was okay. It is nice that the boys care so much about each other.
> 
> I did read that Shane passed away. Bonnie, I know that comes with mixed emotions but I am so glad that you did get to visit with him and his family before he passed away. What a difficult time for the family.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

adorable.....such a ninja you are!


gagesmom said:


> So glad that Matthew said something to you. Better to be safe then sorry. Hoping the meds help with the pain and he starts to feel like himself soon. (((Group hug))) for Matthew.
> 
> Did this little hat between the time I posted the hats for the order and about 5:30. Had a tiny bit if the pink and wanted to use it so here it is.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> And that is where I go wrong!
> 
> How much snow did you get?


Our official snow from Saturday was 10 inches. It was quite slushy in parking lots and roads. It was great for making a snowman. It should all be melted by the end of this week as we are to get temperatures in the mid 50's tomorrow. It sure was pretty and not bad driving in it since many people could opt to stay home. I was at work for most of it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope that Matthew is feeling better. He will be in my prayers that he gets well quickly.


When the medicine is working, he says he still feels the pain if he yawns so he tries not to yawn much. I was so relieved that the heart and lungs looked good. I don't let my guard down when it comes to the health of my sons since they both had serious health issues since early on in life. I count my blessings for each day that I get to enjoy them in my life. I don't take their lives for granted as we fought to keep them alive early on.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, thanks for the recipe.
> 
> Thanks for the nice compliments on the mitts & hot pad.
> 
> Well, Shane passed away this morning so his suffering is over. Sad to lose someone so young but a blessing for him I believe. No idea when the funeral will be yet.


Peace at last for Shane. Thanks be to God.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, beautiful girls.
> Bonnie, I'm glad Shane has passed and is out of pain. Healing energy for his family. Love your mitt and hotpad.
> Margaret, Bonnie, agree with you both completely. Giving adequate pain medication for the terminally ill is the most humane palliative care we can do. If this hastens my death, so be it. I will bless you.
> Nicho, lovely pictures.


Well said, Joy; all of your comments are thoughtful and express the heartfelt thought of all of us.

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Get well soon Matthew.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Finished these today. Minion hat and Despicable Edith hat


Very nice hats.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Love the hats!!!
> 
> Second try with the ham boiler:


The ham certainly looks interesting and tasty.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> With thanksgiving coming up and the talk of turkey I was Just wondering
> What do you have for Christmas dinner in America?


Sonja, we usually have venison cooked as boeuf bourguignon with mashed potatoes and whatever salads and vegetables and/or desserts that sound particularly tasty that day. Of course, Tim never has refused a pumpkin pie I've made for him on any and all occasions. lol

Ohio Joy


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, yum your Thanksgiving dishes all sound fabulous.
More sad news today, our neighbour has passed away in rest home.
Her intellectually sons are devastated and their sister has a lot to organise now. Boy oh boy what a year it's been. We visited SILon weekend and she's a mess. Smoking heaps, won't get help and it's a sad situation also.
But on the bright side, this afternoon I have been to visit Julie, and seen her outstanding Guernsey she's working on. It's a beautiful teal colour and will suit her very well. I got to meet Ringo too, and he's an adorable little guy. And I got lots of doggie licks from him too. So that has cheered me up some after this emotional day. Thoughts and prayers to you Mel re Shane's passing. Cheers Fan


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 and Mel I apologise for getting mixed up with your post re Shane. Please forgive my embarrassing error.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bonnie7591 and Mel I apologise for getting mixed up with your post re Shane. Please forgive my embarrassing error.


No problem it's hard to keep everyone straight all the time.

Sorry to hear of the loss of your neighbour & continuing problems with your SIL.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

My grandson and his wife came over today and worked very hard getting us unpacked and get cleaned up for Thanksgiving. This unpacking has been such a pain and they hit it with good humor and really got a lot done. I want to publically thank them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, another cute hat.

Paula, I hope you are healing well & are able to enjoy Thanksgiving with your family.

Gwen, I got an email with some interesting quilting/sewing pattern

http://www.allpeoplequilt.com/holiday-quilts/christmas/festive-table-toppers?sssdmh=dm17.846363&esrc=nwapq112415

http://www.allpeoplequilt.com/holiday-quilts/christmas/holiday-sewing-projects?sssdmh=dm17.846363&esrc=nwapq112415

Some cute ideas


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My grandson and his wife came over today and worked very hard getting us unpacked and get cleaned up for Thanksgiving. This unpacking has been such a pain and they hit it with good humor and really got a lot done. I want to publically thank them.


That's great they helped you.
Is Ray feeling better now?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I better get off here & go to bed. The GKs come tomorrow for 2 days, then back again Sunday to Tuesday so I'll be busy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, yum your Thanksgiving dishes all sound fabulous.
> More sad news today, our neighbour has passed away in rest home.
> Her intellectually sons are devastated and their sister has a lot to organise now. Boy oh boy what a year it's been. We visited SILon weekend and she's a mess. Smoking heaps, won't get help and it's a sad situation also.
> But on the bright side, this afternoon I have been to visit Julie, and seen her outstanding Guernsey she's working on. It's a beautiful teal colour and will suit her very well. I got to meet Ringo too, and he's an adorable little guy. And I got lots of doggie licks from him too. So that has cheered me up some after this emotional day. Thoughts and prayers to you Mel re Shane's passing. Cheers Fan


And I have a glorious bunch of roses from Fan's garden on my kitchen window sill- along with some lettuce and Silver Beet (Swiss Chard) must cook up the rhubarb I was given a couple of days ago as well- been a bit busy doing Lemon Curd- got 3 batches cooked today, Fan also brought me enough jars with metal lids to take my total over 50- a comfortable 22*C at the moment, without the forecast rain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My grandson and his wife came over today and worked very hard getting us unpacked and get cleaned up for Thanksgiving. This unpacking has been such a pain and they hit it with good humor and really got a lot done. I want to publically thank them.


It is such a huge help when someone does the unpacking and sorting, to help with the process- I'm hoping to find someone to help me move to the small bedroom- I have most of the logistics figured out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's interesting to hear about all the different meals and foods that everyone will be making . Hard sauce made me smile . I don't think it means that it's burnt and gone hard 😄


LOL! It has brandy in it. :shock:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's fantastic Kaye . I do wish you well and I hope you really enjoy the experience too
> Sonja


 Thank you, should be interesting, and my neighbor across the street just applied for the financial aid position at the college, she's got 1 and almost her 2nd masters in education, told her good, she can tell me what I need to do after I get my approval for the funds. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Finished these today. Minion hat and Despicable Edith hat


Those are great! Good work. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Love the hats!!!
> 
> Second try with the ham boiler:


YUM!


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is such a huge help when someone does the unpacking and sorting, to help with the process- I'm hoping to find someone to help me move to the small bedroom- I have most of the logistics figured out.


Although I was physically moved on October 3, I am still not settled. I feel a little better hearing that Railynn is still getting her house sorted. I had Dr's orders the first month not to move or lift anything. Now I have been cleared to do a little bit, but I get so out of breath when I do almost anything that I am not progressing very fast. I feel it should be done but it is not.
I had to reorganize one of my closets and put some clothes in a storage bin as there is not enough closet space. That has taken me two days and I still have clothes to hang up. Hopefully I'll get it done tonight. My daughter has not been able to help me for the past two weeks as my grandson was playing football and his school won the state championship. She had two weekends away to watch the games. One weekend, she drove 1800 miles in total and last weekend was 700 miles of driving. He plays in an all-star game this weekend so after that she can help me again.
I am not even planning to do anything for Christmas this year, decorating or baking and only gifts for the family here in town. 
So moving has been really difficult and it seems like it has taken forever. You still cannot cook in my kitchen as it is not sorted out. StellaK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you it is something I learned to do from my mum. Oh I am not sure I would want to be in my head. :shock:


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> For a while my brother was coming to Michigan on a route and we would bring meat to grill and other side dishes and we would grill out at the truck stop. We shared with another driver from the same trucking company. Lovely memories.


Oh wow, I bet that was fun.  David had his first scrapple on the road, another driver asked him if he'd eaten then made him a scrapple and egg sandwich any way. lol He really enjoyed it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good on you- hoping you get accepted. You might not have too much time to get on here if you do start studying.


Thank you, I won't have as much time, but I'm only going to take a couple classes at a time, I don't want to overwhelm myself and not be able to do it all. Should definitely be interesting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, yum your Thanksgiving dishes all sound fabulous.
> More sad news today, our neighbour has passed away in rest home.
> Her intellectually sons are devastated and their sister has a lot to organise now. Boy oh boy what a year it's been. We visited SILon weekend and she's a mess. Smoking heaps, won't get help and it's a sad situation also.
> But on the bright side, this afternoon I have been to visit Julie, and seen her outstanding Guernsey she's working on. It's a beautiful teal colour and will suit her very well. I got to meet Ringo too, and he's an adorable little guy. And I got lots of doggie licks from him too. So that has cheered me up some after this emotional day. Thoughts and prayers to you Mel re Shane's passing. Cheers Fan


Glad something good has happened for you this week with catching up with Julie and Ringo.
Was that intellectually disabled sons? Is the sister the only one to support them? What a lot for her to handle if so.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My grandson and his wife came over today and worked very hard getting us unpacked and get cleaned up for Thanksgiving. This unpacking has been such a pain and they hit it with good humor and really got a lot done. I want to publically thank them.


What a relief it must be to have a good amount done now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't that always the case? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've never heard my older two sons swear , no doubt that they do just not near me . I used to always tell them and there friends it wasn't allowed
> The youngest is a different matter I'm definitely going to get the soap out if I hear him again . According to the older two the youngest gets away with a lot more than they ever did


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind and will remain that way until at least tomorrow. Yesterday, when I came home from work, Matthew told me it hurt to breathe so I took him to immediate care. I had him checked out since we lost a cousin of my husband's last summer due to a heart attack and he was only 32. Early deaths run in my husbands side of the family due to heart issues. This mom is not messing around so the center did a few x-rays to make sure he didn't have any fluids built up around his heart or lungs which he didn't. They did see that he had inflammation of the muscles in his chest so he is on medicine for pain and inflammation. If he is not better in a few days, we are to take him to his doctor to be checked on. It was a long night for me. When we came home, Matthew helped me make my bed as I had taken off all of the bedding to be washed right before he said something to me. His older brother found out and asked him if he was okay. It is nice that the boys care so much about each other.
> 
> I did read that Shane passed away. Bonnie, I know that comes with mixed emotions but I am so glad that you did get to visit with him and his family before he passed away. What a difficult time for the family.


I'm so glad that he told you so you could get him in and checked out, hopefully the meds will do the job and he'll be fine in no time. It is nice that the boys are close, I have a friend who's 3 children won't have anything to do with each other, so sad, and she makes sure not to let the daughter she lives with know when she's had communication or visited with the other daughter because it will start a ruckus. Can't imagine living that way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

StellaK said:


> Although I was physically moved on October 3, I am still not settled. I feel a little better hearing that Railynn is still getting her house sorted. I had Dr's orders the first month not to move or lift anything. Now I have been cleared to do a little bit, but I get so out of breath when I do almost anything that I am not progressing very fast. I feel it should be done but it is not.
> I had to reorganize one of my closets and put some clothes in a storage bin as there is not enough closet space. That has taken me two days and I still have clothes to hang up. Hopefully I'll get it done tonight. My daughter has not been able to help me for the past two weeks as my grandson was playing football and his school won the state championship. She had two weekends away to watch the games. One weekend, she drove 1800 miles in total and last weekend was 700 miles of driving. He plays in an all-star game this weekend so after that she can help me again.
> I am not even planning to do anything for Christmas this year, decorating or baking and only gifts for the family here in town.
> So moving has been really difficult and it seems like it has taken forever. You still cannot cook in my kitchen as it is not sorted out. StellaK


It sure has been a terrible move for you- hopefully now that your DD will be free to help you might get somewhere. 
Congratulations to your DGS for his football team. Thats a huge amount of driving that your DD has been doing. She will be glad to finsih it I'm sure.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy mathew's way - i know what it is like to have pain when you beathe - hope he feels better in the morning. --- sam



pacer said:


> When the medicine is working, he says he still feels the pain if he yawns so he tries not to yawn much. I was so relieved that the heart and lungs looked good. I don't let my guard down when it comes to the health of my sons since they both had serious health issues since early on in life. I count my blessings for each day that I get to enjoy them in my life. I don't take their lives for granted as we fought to keep them alive early on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so sorry sil can't seem to get it together - also glad you don't need to deal with it on a daily basis - be sure you guys do lots of good things for yourselves. --- sam



Fan said:


> Hi all, yum your Thanksgiving dishes all sound fabulous.
> More sad news today, our neighbour has passed away in rest home.
> Her intellectually sons are devastated and their sister has a lot to organise now. Boy oh boy what a year it's been. We visited SILon weekend and she's a mess. Smoking heaps, won't get help and it's a sad situation also.
> But on the bright side, this afternoon I have been to visit Julie, and seen her outstanding Guernsey she's working on. It's a beautiful teal colour and will suit her very well. I got to meet Ringo too, and he's an adorable little guy. And I got lots of doggie licks from him too. So that has cheered me up some after this emotional day. Thoughts and prayers to you Mel re Shane's passing. Cheers Fan


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

slow and steady wins the race - it will all get done in good time - just take care of yourself - that is the most important thing you can do. --- sam



StellaK said:


> Although I was physically moved on October 3, I am still not settled. I feel a little better hearing that Railynn is still getting her house sorted. I had Dr's orders the first month not to move or lift anything. Now I have been cleared to do a little bit, but I get so out of breath when I do almost anything that I am not progressing very fast. I feel it should be done but it is not.
> I had to reorganize one of my closets and put some clothes in a storage bin as there is not enough closet space. That has taken me two days and I still have clothes to hang up. Hopefully I'll get it done tonight. My daughter has not been able to help me for the past two weeks as my grandson was playing football and his school won the state championship. She had two weekends away to watch the games. One weekend, she drove 1800 miles in total and last weekend was 700 miles of driving. He plays in an all-star game this weekend so after that she can help me again.
> I am not even planning to do anything for Christmas this year, decorating or baking and only gifts for the family here in town.
> So moving has been really difficult and it seems like it has taken forever. You still cannot cook in my kitchen as it is not sorted out. StellaK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Don't think I said that we saw a Mortage broker yesterday who says we will have no difficulty getting a loan for the amount we are looking for and so looks like we too will be on the move soonish. No real rush but have already seen a couple of places we like the look of.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So glad that Matthew said something to you. Better to be safe then sorry. Hoping the meds help with the pain and he starts to feel like himself soon. (((Group hug))) for Matthew.
> 
> Did this little hat between the time I posted the hats for the order and about 5:30. Had a tiny bit if the pink and wanted to use it so here it is.


That hat is adorable!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, good for you. I hope you enjoy the classes. I started college at 26 . Our local Aggie College opened an evening program for getting your A.A.S. In nursing. Had two kids and another that Spring. But glad I did it.


That would be so hard, but very satisfying when finished, I can't even imagine doing that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How exciting Kaye! So proud of you too. It is sometimes daunting to go back to school but you can do it. Wishing you the best as you embark on this new direction.


It will give me new things to think about that is for sure. Thank you, once I get started I just need to keep the momentum up, that will be the hard part I think.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Sam, yes we are going to have a super holiday for Christmas with Stus brother and partner in Nelson at top of South Island then fly further south to Queenstown for a week of spectacular lakes and mountains to re charge our very worn down batteries. 
Here is a mini rose which was my mothers, I rescued from her garden after she passed. It's begun blooming this week. Cheers Fan


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! It has brandy in it. :shock:


And growing up one of my favourites- pity I am teetotal these days- almost enough to break my resolution!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, yum your Thanksgiving dishes all sound fabulous.
> More sad news today, our neighbour has passed away in rest home.
> Her intellectually sons are devastated and their sister has a lot to organise now. Boy oh boy what a year it's been. We visited SILon weekend and she's a mess. Smoking heaps, won't get help and it's a sad situation also.
> But on the bright side, this afternoon I have been to visit Julie, and seen her outstanding Guernsey she's working on. It's a beautiful teal colour and will suit her very well. I got to meet Ringo too, and he's an adorable little guy. And I got lots of doggie licks from him too. So that has cheered me up some after this emotional day. Thoughts and prayers to you Mel re Shane's passing. Cheers Fan


So sorry that you've lost your neighbor and that your SIL isn't doing well. What a wonderful afternoon though, to go visit with Julie. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My grandson and his wife came over today and worked very hard getting us unpacked and get cleaned up for Thanksgiving. This unpacking has been such a pain and they hit it with good humor and really got a lot done. I want to publically thank them.


That is wonderful! So glad that they were such great help.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I have a glorious bunch of roses from Fan's garden on my kitchen window sill- along with some lettuce and Silver Beet (Swiss Chard) must cook up the rhubarb I was given a couple of days ago as well- been a bit busy doing Lemon Curd- got 3 batches cooked today, Fan also brought me enough jars with metal lids to take my total over 50- a comfortable 22*C at the moment, without the forecast rain.


Wonderful!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

StellaK said:


> Although I was physically moved on October 3, I am still not settled. I feel a little better hearing that Railynn is still getting her house sorted. I had Dr's orders the first month not to move or lift anything. Now I have been cleared to do a little bit, but I get so out of breath when I do almost anything that I am not progressing very fast. I feel it should be done but it is not.
> I had to reorganize one of my closets and put some clothes in a storage bin as there is not enough closet space. That has taken me two days and I still have clothes to hang up. Hopefully I'll get it done tonight. My daughter has not been able to help me for the past two weeks as my grandson was playing football and his school won the state championship. She had two weekends away to watch the games. One weekend, she drove 1800 miles in total and last weekend was 700 miles of driving. He plays in an all-star game this weekend so after that she can help me again.
> I am not even planning to do anything for Christmas this year, decorating or baking and only gifts for the family here in town.
> So moving has been really difficult and it seems like it has taken forever. You still cannot cook in my kitchen as it is not sorted out. StellaK


Stella, how are you surviving if you cannot cook?! I am not struggling against the physical issues that you have, but I do really empathise with your situation.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

StellaK said:


> Although I was physically moved on October 3, I am still not settled. I feel a little better hearing that Railynn is still getting her house sorted. I had Dr's orders the first month not to move or lift anything. Now I have been cleared to do a little bit, but I get so out of breath when I do almost anything that I am not progressing very fast. I feel it should be done but it is not.
> I had to reorganize one of my closets and put some clothes in a storage bin as there is not enough closet space. That has taken me two days and I still have clothes to hang up. Hopefully I'll get it done tonight. My daughter has not been able to help me for the past two weeks as my grandson was playing football and his school won the state championship. She had two weekends away to watch the games. One weekend, she drove 1800 miles in total and last weekend was 700 miles of driving. He plays in an all-star game this weekend so after that she can help me again.
> I am not even planning to do anything for Christmas this year, decorating or baking and only gifts for the family here in town.
> So moving has been really difficult and it seems like it has taken forever. You still cannot cook in my kitchen as it is not sorted out. StellaK


Just take your time and let it happen as it happens, your health is much more important than how fast things get unpacked, other than the stress it causes to look at the things that need unpacked, but it will get done eventually. My, your daughter had some driving to do, congratulations though to you GS for his team making the Playoffs or what-have-you. 
HUGS!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't think I said that we saw a Mortage broker yesterday who says we will have no difficulty getting a loan for the amount we are looking for and so looks like we too will be on the move soonish. No real rush but have already seen a couple of places we like the look of.


Oh great news, other than the actual packing and unpacking. :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't think I said that we saw a Mortage broker yesterday who says we will have no difficulty getting a loan for the amount we are looking for and so looks like we too will be on the move soonish. No real rush but have already seen a couple of places we like the look of.


Oh great news, other than the actual packing and unpacking. :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Sam, yes we are going to have a super holiday for Christmas with Stus brother and partner in Nelson at top of South Island then fly further south to Queenstown for a week of spectacular lakes and mountains to re charge our very worn down batteries.
> Here is a mini rose which was my mothers, I rescued from her garden after she passed. It's begun blooming this week. Cheers Fan


That sounds like a great way to spend the Christmas holidays, a recharge will be very good for you both. 
Beautiful rose!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And growing up one of my favourites- pity I am teetotal these days- almost enough to break my resolution!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The beautiful bunch of roses Fan gave me earlier today- on the kitchen windowsill.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The beautiful bunch of roses Fan gave me earlier today- on the kitchen windowsill.


What a beautiful bouquet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

We haven't heard from Aran in quite a while, I hope that everything is fine and he's just busy. 

Well, I'm going to head to bed, need to get pies made, the green bean casserole put together, and a few other things before Thursday. David should be home at a halfway decent time tomorrow, need to figure out what dinner will be for tomorrow night. 
I invited my brother and his mom and daughter for Thanksgiving dinner, but his mom fell and broke her arm a week or so ago, so isn't up to the trip, so they will stay home, I sure hope she heals fairly quickly. 

Well good night, sleep tight and sweet dreams, when it is that time for you all.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Poledra, and Julie they look super in the photo.
The apricot one is called Just Joey, I bought it one day when my friend Josie and I were at a garden centre, and thought the name reminded me of her. I'm heading to bed early am quite tired so will say goodnight everyone.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The beautiful bunch of roses Fan gave me earlier today- on the kitchen windowsill.


They are beautiful Julie and I bet the smell is gorgeous.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you Sam, yes we are going to have a super holiday for Christmas with Stus brother and partner in Nelson at top of South Island then fly further south to Queenstown for a week of spectacular lakes and mountains to re charge our very worn down batteries.
> Here is a mini rose which was my mothers, I rescued from her garden after she passed. It's begun blooming this week. Cheers Fan


That looks like the perfect rose. Your garden must be quite spectacular at the moment
Sounds like you will get a good break over Christmas, as you say, to restore your batteries. Hope you will be able to start the New Year with renewed energy.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Love the pictures Marilynn . Cute dogs especially the one getting a lift not showing Mishka that she might get ideas 😄


Thank you Sonya. Yeah she is pretty big compared to Dudley.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very nice.


It was kind of cool the way his variegated yarn worked up.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good to see a photo of you. Don't know why you were so relectant to post one.


I do not like having my picture taken at all.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Marilynn lovely to see you and your granddaughter , what a great smile she has
> Sonja


Oh she is a real sweetheart that one. She is 9.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG Sam....have you actually tried this yet? I love the chex mix stuff, love, chocolate, love bacon but just having a time wrapping my head around all 3 together. Will be interesting to hear from anyone that has had this one.


I am glad it wasnt just me... LOL


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the comments on the girls. I'm sure to have more photos over Thanksgiving and Christmas. Starting to get excited about seeing everyone on Thursday. The grocery shopping is done and most of the cleaning so will be able to just cook and do the remaining clean up tomorrow.
> 
> Love the photos of dogs and grandddaughters etc.


Thank you and enjoy your day.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And a very good job, he did, too- well done, teacher!


Didn't he though? On the first day he thought it was so easy that we should make cardigans. Very enthused.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> From the spectacular fall colours in the north to the graceful beauty of the south. Loved the houses in both Charleston and Savannah and the parks and squares in Savannah are just gorgeous.


Wonderful photos and memories. :thumbup:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Me either- you look great! Mags7!


Thanks Julie.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think my friend (retired physiotherapist) will probably do a manipulation on my back tomorrow, but until then she's given me 2 exercises to do...I've to lie on my stomach and engage my core muscles (pulling all my 'insides' up towards my belly button) and the other is to again lie on my stomach on the bed and let one leg at a time dangle over the edge to kind of traction it. I am definitely standing straighter for a while after I do these, unfortunately it doesn't last, but I hope the more I do them the longer it will last.


Does it hurt when you do them?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The beautiful bunch of roses Fan gave me earlier today- on the kitchen windowsill.


They are beautiful- well done Fan on growing such lovely roses.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, healing energy for your back.
> Mags, beautiful pic of you and DGD. Your Yorkers are adorable.


Thank you.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Mags7.....so happy you can post pictures now. 1st off give that young man 2 thumbs up on his scarf. He had a great teacher. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 9am and Greg and Gage left about half an hour ago to go to school and Greg will likely head to the local Tim Hortons for coffee with friends. It is so quiet and peaceful here right now.
> 
> Have to share a few pics. The boys say Hi everyone.


Hi boys!! Isn't it nice to have peace and quiet for a bit?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Remember when I went away a few weeks ago to a friends place and just after they had a flood in town? Well now they are threatened with a bushfire. It is raining so praying that it will a huge rainfall and widespread as the fire is moving quickly and heading towards populated areas. Some lose of buildings, including a piggery and injuries, some serious already.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marilynn, great pictures, so nice to put a face with a name. Cute grandchildren & puppies. You should be proud of your students but of course they had a good teacher. I hope they will all continue knitting, seems like people who get s good start can leave it for years but come back later in life & they are away.
> 
> Kate, hope your friend gets your back fixed up soon, my sister suffers with back problems, has since a teenager, she has slight scoliosis & it's not fun.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie. They made it pretty easy for me. They were all so keen and a great group of kids.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> and my daughter heather will be fifty next october - where did the time go? --- sam


Yes Sam. I always wonder how I got old so fast😕


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sam how is Hickory?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> NanaCaren and Swedenme, such adorable Christmas Decorations. Great idea for the tree or for on presents. Beautifully done too. Lovely intricate patterns.:thumbup:
> 
> Hmmmm, all this talk of cabbage rolls sure is making me hungry. I'm not even cooking them and I can smell them. Funny, but I grew up loving cabbage and spinach.
> 
> ...


Way to go on the mitten. I dearly love all my grandchildren but that one stole her own special little place in my heart. She belongs to our youngest and has a little sister Megan who is 5. Megan is our youngest 
DGC


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> What a beautiful bouquet.


They are lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Poledra, and Julie they look super in the photo.
> The apricot one is called Just Joey, I bought it one day when my friend Josie and I were at a garden centre, and thought the name reminded me of her. I'm heading to bed early am quite tired so will say goodnight everyone.


Sleep well, dear!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> 34 and 20 here. Denise seems to be getting the worst at the moment-another 40 this week she said. Though Queensland has had a lot of rain- no idea how Heather will have been impacted.


Yep they sure have some heat up there already.

It actually got to 35c today here. And VERY windy. Horrible. Very calm and so still its eerie. No rain as yet.

I see there are some terrible fires in South Australia. :-(


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe, that is just toooooo cute!!


Thank you. Your little Ryssa is pretty cute too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> They are beautiful Julie and I bet the smell is gorgeous.


There is something so special about real flowers!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

mags7 said:


> Changed the picture of Dudley. This one he is in a back pack taking a little break. My daughter and her friend took him on a long hike.


Aaaw he is a little darling.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is so cute!


I always tell him it is a good thing he is cute because he sure can be a little devil.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Didn't he though? On the first day he thought it was so easy that we should make cardigans. Very enthused.


 :thumbup: Sounds like he might be onto something!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is a great picture of you and your DGD. What wrinkles; I don't see any! You are lovely. Should use it as your avatar.


Good idea Gwen, now I have to learn how to do that😊


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Thanks Julie.


 :thumbup: My pleasure- I just speak the truth- although I do understand- I personally much prefer to be behind the camera!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> My friend used ultrasound on my back yesterday (she says I have slipped a disc) so I am a lot straighter today, although I am still sore. Seeing her tomorrow too and she might manipulate it then if she thinks it's ready for that. Feeling really washed out, but I didn't sleep well and I'm told being tired is part of the healing process and who am I to argue! :roll:


Oh dear, I hope it improves quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> They are beautiful- well done Fan on growing such lovely roses.


It does seem to be a good year for them!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He's so cute.
> Great pic of you and your DGD, I think you are both lovely.


Thank you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

mags7 said:


> One of Dudley napping with his new toy and one of my DGD Anna and me.


Lovely. Nice to put a face to a name.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Remember when I went away a few weeks ago to a friends place and just after they had a flood in town? Well now they are threatened with a bushfire. It is raining so praying that it will a huge rainfall and widespread as the fire is moving quickly and heading towards populated areas. Some lose of buildings, including a piggery and injuries, some serious already.


It made the second headline in our last news broadcast- they are saying the Barossa Valley is threatened. We have a wild-fire out of control too- near Blenheim in the South Island- 5 houses have been evacuated and power to their valley shut down.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> In view of the discussion about children's language this joke posted on the main forum is rather apt. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-374160-1.html


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep they sure have some heat up there already.
> 
> It actually got to 35c today here. And VERY windy. Horrible. Very calm and so still its eerie. No rain as yet.
> 
> I see there are some terrible fires in South Australia. :-(


So I hear. 
35 is well beyond my own comfort level. I gather the wind has died down.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We used to do ham with all the trimmings, now we do a Prime Rib roast with Yorkshire puddings and then whatever other trimmings we want, usually cranberry sauce, brussel sprouts, and gravy, well, au jus for the prime rib and puddings. Then we usually do a plum pudding with hard sauce for dessert.


We do a pudding with hard sauce too but I think DH and DS are the only ones who really like it. I like mine with a brown sugar sauce and whipping cream. Not fattening at all😊
Which reminds me I had better get a pudding made, should have been done by now.
Do you light your pudding on fire with rum? Grandkids love that but not the pudding. When we have the pudding we cross arms and pull Christmas crackers, read out the little note in it, put on our paper hats and admire the lovely little trinkets that come in them😊
Every year I think I am going to make the crackers and put a neat little gift in each one but never do it.
Sheesh this turned into a novel😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Good news. Get really well soon.


From me too.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Looks like he's enjoying the hike.


He had a great time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Great minds think alike Caren 😄


Wow! They are just too cute.. I dont think I could do anything that fiddley.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Mags, I knew there was something else I was to reply to, the scarf looks fantastic! You are a great teacher, I hope that they have you go back often (well as often as you'd like) to teach, it's a wonderful skill for kids to have I think.


I was surprised at how all 12 were so interested. I think a few of them will continue and my DGD can help them too. She is like Sonya, a natural.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, my FAFSA is submitted, now to wait and see what they say, it's the Pell Grant for those who don't know, I am going to go take business classes at the college here, I figure if I take 1-2 classes on campus then take others online, wish me luck, I'm going to need it if I am going back to school. What oh what am I getting myself into?


Oh good luck. You will do well because it is something you want to do at this time on your life. I went back to school at 47 and took the long term care aide course. It was tough. I was doing 4-5 hours homework every night and had teenage girls still at home. It was worth it though.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind and will remain that way until at least tomorrow. Yesterday, when I came home from work, Matthew told me it hurt to breathe so I took him to immediate care. I had him checked out since we lost a cousin of my husband's last summer due to a heart attack and he was only 32. Early deaths run in my husbands side of the family due to heart issues. This mom is not messing around so the center did a few x-rays to make sure he didn't have any fluids built up around his heart or lungs which he didn't. They did see that he had inflammation of the muscles in his chest so he is on medicine for pain and inflammation. If he is not better in a few days, we are to take him to his doctor to be checked on. It was a long night for me. When we came home, Matthew helped me make my bed as I had taken off all of the bedding to be washed right before he said something to me. His older brother found out and asked him if he was okay. It is nice that the boys care so much about each other.
> 
> I did read that Shane passed away. Bonnie, I know that comes with mixed emotions but I am so glad that you did get to visit with him and his family before he passed away. What a difficult time for the family.


Oh I sure don't blame you for not messing around with health matters. Hope Matthew gets better each day.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad you can post photos now Mags7. It's great to be able to put a face to a name.


Took me a while but finally got it with help.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So glad that Matthew said something to you. Better to be safe then sorry. Hoping the meds help with the pain and he starts to feel like himself soon. (((Group hug))) for Matthew.
> 
> Did this little hat between the time I posted the hats for the order and about 5:30. Had a tiny bit if the pink and wanted to use it so here it is.


All your little hats are so cute. Will you be able to sell these little extra ones too?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Sonja, we usually have venison cooked as boeuf bourguignon with mashed potatoes and whatever salads and vegetables and/or desserts that sound particularly tasty that day. Of course, Tim never has refused a pumpkin pie I've made for him on any and all occasions. lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


That sounds delicious Joy . It is amazing the things we find out just by chatting to each other 
I still have not tried pumpkin pie , but next week I will be doing some baking as I'm making Lussekatts (saffron buns ) as its coming up to St Lucia day ( a big celebration in Sweden) so I usually try to make a special meal 
So I think I might try to make a pumpkin pie too hopefully without burning anything as I have a very temperamental oven well that's my excuse 😄
Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, yum your Thanksgiving dishes all sound fabulous.
> More sad news today, our neighbour has passed away in rest home.
> Her intellectually sons are devastated and their sister has a lot to organise now. Boy oh boy what a year it's been. We visited SILon weekend and she's a mess. Smoking heaps, won't get help and it's a sad situation also.
> But on the bright side, this afternoon I have been to visit Julie, and seen her outstanding Guernsey she's working on. It's a beautiful teal colour and will suit her very well. I got to meet Ringo too, and he's an adorable little guy. And I got lots of doggie licks from him too. So that has cheered me up some after this emotional day. Thoughts and prayers to you Mel re Shane's passing. Cheers Fan[/quote
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> My grandson and his wife came over today and worked very hard getting us unpacked and get cleaned up for Thanksgiving. This unpacking has been such a pain and they hit it with good humor and really got a lot done. I want to publically thank them.


Glad you got some help and got a lot done 
Hope you have a wonderful thanksgiving 
Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My grandson and his wife came over today and worked very hard getting us unpacked and get cleaned up for Thanksgiving. This unpacking has been such a pain and they hit it with good humor and really got a lot done. I want to publically thank them.


Nice that you got help. That must feel better.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I have a glorious bunch of roses from Fan's garden on my kitchen window sill- along with some lettuce and Silver Beet (Swiss Chard) must cook up the rhubarb I was given a couple of days ago as well- been a bit busy doing Lemon Curd- got 3 batches cooked today, Fan also brought me enough jars with metal lids to take my total over 50- a comfortable 22*C at the moment, without the forecast rain.


Julie what do you do with all the lemon curd?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sending tons of healing energy mathew's way - i know what it is like to have pain when you beathe - hope he feels better in the morning. --- sam


I hope Mathew is feeling better soon Mary ,


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow, I bet that was fun.  David had his first scrapple on the road, another driver asked him if he'd eaten then made him a scrapple and egg sandwich any way. lol He really enjoyed it.


What is a scrapple?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I am used to snow some years more than others. A few years back.it was waist deep.
> Thank you, really is not very big at all. Today I am making even smaller stockings, then tiny mitts and hats.


Very cute Caren.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> slow and steady wins the race - it will all get done in good time - just take care of yourself - that is the most important thing you can do. --- sam


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Don't think I said that we saw a Mortage broker yesterday who says we will have no difficulty getting a loan for the amount we are looking for and so looks like we too will be on the move soonish. No real rush but have already seen a couple of places we like the look of.


Hope you find somewhere you really like Margaret and is ideal for both of you 
Reasonably priced too would be a bonus 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Julie what do you do with all the lemon curd?


They are to be gifted to the members of the Seniors Club, as their Christmas present.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't think I said that we saw a Mortage broker yesterday who says we will have no difficulty getting a loan for the amount we are looking for and so looks like we too will be on the move soonish. No real rush but have already seen a couple of places we like the look of.


How long have you been in the house you are now?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Thank you Sam, yes we are going to have a super holiday for Christmas with Stus brother and partner in Nelson at top of South Island then fly further south to Queenstown for a week of spectacular lakes and mountains to re charge our very worn down batteries.
> Here is a mini rose which was my mothers, I rescued from her garden after she passed. It's begun blooming this week. Cheers Fan


Sounds like a great way to relax and celebrate Christmas at the same time hope you have a wonderful time Fan 
Your roses are beautiful love the pictures . I have a rose bush that still has a few blooms but sadly the frost will kill them off soon but it's nice to still have a bit of colour this late in November 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> yeah paula - sending you tons of healing energy to get you back in the pink real quick. ---- sam


 :thumbup: Hugs from me.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are to be gifted to the members of the Seniors Club, as their Christmas present.


Somehow I knew you would be giving it away. Nice gift.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Somehow I knew you would be giving it away. Nice gift.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Good idea Gwen, now I have to learn how to do that😊


Go to the top of the page Marilynn and press on My profile scroll down to avatar and do exactly as you have been doing to get your pictures here 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It made the second headline in our last news broadcast- they are saying the Barossa Valley is threatened. We have a wild-fire out of control too- near Blenheim in the South Island- 5 houses have been evacuated and power to their valley shut down.


Hope they can get it under control and the one in Australia


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Finished these today. Minion hat and Despicable Edith hat


My goodness.... knitting ninja strikes again. They are very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Haven't seen any posts from Betty and Jackie in a while. Hope they are both o.k.

I told you you would be sorry when I started getting chatty. My kids tell me I ask too many questions and I actually had a Dr. tell me that too when I was having all my surgeries.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Go to the top of the page Marilynn and press on My profile scroll down to avatar and do exactly as you have been doing to get your pictures here
> Sonja


Well how about that😊 Thank you Sonya, will try tomorrow. 2:30 in the morning here so should get some sleep. Can't turn my brain off.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Haven't seen any posts from Betty and Jackie in a while. Hope they are both o.k.
> 
> I told you you would be sorry when I started getting chatty. My kids tell me I ask too many questions and I actually had a Dr. tell me that too when I was having all my surgeries.


I'm glad you are chatty and ask questions so do I how else are you supposed to learn anything . I apparently was very quiet as a child which my husband finds very hard to believe . He always says I could debate for the whole of England 😄

I've also been wondering about Betty and Jackie hope they are both ok


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi all, yum your Thanksgiving dishes all sound fabulous.
> More sad news today, our neighbour has passed away in rest home.
> Her intellectually sons are devastated and their sister has a lot to organise now. Boy oh boy what a year it's been. We visited SILon weekend and she's a mess. Smoking heaps, won't get help and it's a sad situation also.
> But on the bright side, this afternoon I have been to visit Julie, and seen her outstanding Guernsey she's working on. It's a beautiful teal colour and will suit her very well. I got to meet Ringo too, and he's an adorable little guy. And I got lots of doggie licks from him too. So that has cheered me up some after this emotional day. Thoughts and prayers to you Mel re Shane's passing. Cheers Fan


Sorry to hear your sad news.

But how nice to have a visit with Julie. Lovely for you both.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I have a glorious bunch of roses from Fan's garden on my kitchen window sill- along with some lettuce and Silver Beet (Swiss Chard) must cook up the rhubarb I was given a couple of days ago as well- been a bit busy doing Lemon Curd- got 3 batches cooked today, Fan also brought me enough jars with metal lids to take my total over 50- a comfortable 22*C at the moment, without the forecast rain.


Oooh roses! Lovely.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Don't think I said that we saw a Mortage broker yesterday who says we will have no difficulty getting a loan for the amount we are looking for and so looks like we too will be on the move soonish. No real rush but have already seen a couple of places we like the look of.


Good news. Good luck with it all.

How long now till baby arrival??


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Remember when I went away a few weeks ago to a friends place and just after they had a flood in town? Well now they are threatened with a bushfire. It is raining so praying that it will a huge rainfall and widespread as the fire is moving quickly and heading towards populated areas. Some lose of buildings, including a piggery and injuries, some serious already.


Just heard on the news that 2 people are confirmed to have died.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It made the second headline in our last news broadcast- they are saying the Barossa Valley is threatened. We have a wild-fire out of control too- near Blenheim in the South Island- 5 houses have been evacuated and power to their valley shut down.


Oh dear, I hope they get those fires under control quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It made the second headline in our last news broadcast- they are saying the Barossa Valley is threatened. We have a wild-fire out of control too- near Blenheim in the South Island- 5 houses have been evacuated and power to their valley shut down.


Yes - and things are still very serious there. Some towns are being advised to evacuate (my friends town seems safe for now from the updates). 2 people now known to have died.

Just heard the latest update- downgraded so not as severe now- but my friends town is now the only being mentioned due to burning embers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good news. Good luck with it all.
> 
> How long now till baby arrival??


Due Sunday. Her obstetrician thinks that once the due is reached the risks of delaying the delevary are higher than the minimal risk of induction so I should be a grandma by Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:



> It made the second headline in our last news broadcast- they are saying the Barossa Valley is threatened. We have a wild-fire out of control too- near Blenheim in the South Island- 5 houses have been evacuated and power to their valley shut down.


Hope that one is soon under control.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> We do a pudding with hard sauce too but I think DH and DS are the only ones who really like it. I like mine with a brown sugar sauce and whipping cream. Not fattening at all😊
> Which reminds me I had better get a pudding made, should have been done by now.
> Do you light your pudding on fire with rum? Grandkids love that but not the pudding. When we have the pudding we cross arms and pull Christmas crackers, read out the little note in it, put on our paper hats and admire the lovely little trinkets that come in them😊
> Every year I think I am going to make the crackers and put a neat little gift in each one but never do it.
> Sheesh this turned into a novel😊


I bought the ingredients for my puds today- planning on doing them tomorrow- if a baby doesn't make an apperance before then of course which just might change my plans. As you said they really should have been done by now. But better late than never.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> How long have you been in the house you are now?


11 years- a very long time for us! I've been wondering when David would start amking noises about moving. But other than not wanting to leave this area I do agree with the move. And finding what we want here just won't be possible. We want a bit more room and not to have to use stairs as well as some garden (I say a little for the grand child, David says lots- I think his farming background is rearing its head again).


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Due Sunday. Her obstetrician thinks that once the due is reached the risks of delaying the delevary are higher than the minimal risk of induction so I should be a grandma by Tuesday afternoon.


It really is exciting and I can't wait to welcome you to the Grandparent's Club.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It made the second headline in our last news broadcast- they are saying the Barossa Valley is threatened. We have a wild-fire out of control too- near Blenheim in the South Island- 5 houses have been evacuated and power to their valley shut down.


Oh dear. Hope they get it under control soon.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Do you celebrate the traditional Orthodox Christmas ? Or maybe both days


Nope - we're not Christians. And we are not religious in general. I do light the lights for Hanukkah, but that's about all the religious winter involvement for me - and my husband is not at all religious, in any religion, not even remotely.

We do celebrate New Year, traditionally (my family, I mean), extensively. It's the most important holiday of the year for us...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So glad that Matthew said something to you. Better to be safe then sorry. Hoping the meds help with the pain and he starts to feel like himself soon. (((Group hug))) for Matthew.
> 
> Did this little hat between the time I posted the hats for the order and about 5:30. Had a tiny bit if the pink and wanted to use it so here it is.


Oh, that ribbon is adorable!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

budasha said:


> The ham certainly looks interesting and tasty.


Thanks so much - it did came out really tasty...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Sam, yes we are going to have a super holiday for Christmas with Stus brother and partner in Nelson at top of South Island then fly further south to Queenstown for a week of spectacular lakes and mountains to re charge our very worn down batteries.
> Here is a mini rose which was my mothers, I rescued from her garden after she passed. It's begun blooming this week. Cheers Fan


Wow, that rose is so pretty!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, so sad to have such extremes of flooding a few weeks ago and fire now. I do hope there is no more loss of life, but I am thinking there is from what Sugarsugar said. Hope the rain will be enough to put it out. Glad to hear that you have been approved for a mortgage and here's to finding just the right place where you can create the memories of a lifetime for your grandchild.

Julie, how wonderful to have a visit from Fan. I wasn't sure you were near enough to each other. Flowers and jars and a lovely friend. What could be better. Oooh, love those roses she brought you.

Fan, wonderful that you got to visit Julie and see her gorgeous guernsey she is knitting, along with getting kisses from Ringo. After your stressful time it must've greatly cheered you. Here's to more visits. Sorry about the loss of your neighbor.
What a gorgeous rose and so special since it is from your mother's garden. Sorry your SIL isn't doing well.

Kate, hope you will be able to get a lot of improvement with your back. It's no fun being in constant pain.

Mags7, how lovely that teaching the knitting worked so well. Great scarf and evidence that it went great!

StellaK, so sorry the move has been so difficult and no help makes it even harder when you aren't well. Hope you start to feel better soon. Not having a usable kitchen must be even harder. How are you getting food??? Here's to getting some help soon! I love your smile in your avatar and may the times soon be wonderful for you again so it can return.

Railyn, glad you got some help with unpacking. It really takes so much time and effort and completely exhausting.

Poledra, I just looked up scrapple and I'm afraid I won't be sampling it any time soon. Hope David didn't know what could be in it. The ham part would be good but the possibility of brains.... :x 

I just remembered that I woke up and was having a dream that I was hugging my brother. I'd better call him and see how he is doing. He had a terrible time after our dad died and he seemed to be doing good after mom died when we were together, but I know it takes time. I'll call him today. Right after mom died we were doing a group text on the mobile phone and it was like the Waltons with so many saying good-bye, but lots of fun and reassuring. That has stopped but it was nice at the time.
I have a scarf that mom was knitting but didn't finish. It is just simple straight ahead knitting and in a dark blue so I thought I would finish it and give it to my DS as a thank you for coming down and helping us with mom. It would be a thank you from his grandmother and me. Then I have some chunky yarn I was going to knit but not the right size needles. Wouldn't you know I found just the right size in the knitting bag mom had. A special gift from her to me. I really need to get busy and figure out what I am taking for the Thanksgiving dinner. I am to do the vegetable and pasta. Think that is so we will have something we can eat. LOL Can't do anything that will have to be on the stove as they will have that in use for sure. Thinking rotini would be good in a tomato sauce and not sure but am thinking of the cauliwings for the vegetable. DH loves those and most other people have never had them. They won't be hot as I know their oven will be in use too. Maybe I need to go out and buy another crock pot. Better get to the store and get what I need today!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Thanks so much - it did came out really tasty...


So glad you liked the ham. Do you do presents at this time of the year for your son or just avoid all of that?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I won't have as much time, but I'm only going to take a couple classes at a time, I don't want to overwhelm myself and not be able to do it all. Should definitely be interesting.


Glad to hear that you will only take a couple classes. I'm sure you will put so much into even one class that it would be too much pressure to take more, at least when you are starting. You can then decide later if you want to add more. :thumbup:

Well, I'm off to start finishing that scarf that mom had been knitting. Oh that already stirs my emotion thinking of holding her knitting in my hands. We have different tensions, so I will try and relax into her tension that she used so it will sort of match. I did finish some of her knitting already, so not the first time, but still special.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

mags7 said:


> What is a scrapple?


Now, I'm really jealous. We called scrapple "stoof" at our house. Don't know why except that there sure was a lot of stuff thrown in there. I didn't much care for the smell it gave off while cooking the meat parts down, but the end result tastes great. I've never had it outside of my Mom's, so don't know what the commercial scrapple is like.

At our house, it was all the parts of the pig that were left over but still usable after the normal butchering. After a very long cooking down process, the remaining bits and pieces would be filtered out as would the cooking liquid. Then, Mom would add rice meal, oat meal and wheat meal to the pot and cook it until done. This would result in a thick mush that was then formed into loaf pans and frozen. Once frozen, we'd take the loafs out of the pans and wrap them in freezer paper to be used throughout the winter. It would set up like a cooked meat loaf or refrigerator cookie dough. We'd then slice off a slab and fry it up in bacon grease along with some eggs. We didn't have any fancy spices in our kitchen, so Mom probably used paprika, salt, pepper and not much else.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Well how about that😊 Thank you Sonya, will try tomorrow. 2:30 in the morning here so should get some sleep. Can't turn my brain off.


Oh no, not you too! We have so many on here who have problems with sleeping. Hope you get your rest soon. Love seeing your photo; I hate all photos of me, too, so understand.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Due Sunday. Her obstetrician thinks that once the due is reached the risks of delaying the delevary are higher than the minimal risk of induction so I should be a grandma by Tuesday afternoon.


Wow, getting very close. Hope alll goes well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Nope - we're not Christians. And we are not religious in general. I do light the lights for Hanukkah, but that's about all the religious winter involvement for me - and my husband is not at all religious, in any religion, not even remotely.
> 
> We do celebrate New Year, traditionally (my family, I mean), extensively. It's the most important holiday of the year for us...


I hope it's okay that I find all of our similarities as well as our differences fascinating and want to hear more about your New Year's celebrations. My Mom kept a tradition of having fish on New Year's Eve and I've heard of other traditions of eating black-eyed peas, etc. Maybe we should start a couple of books here on TP - at least one with Sam's many recipe links and others' family recipes and then another with all of our family traditions, and sayings (Kate's grandma), superstitions.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I have a glorious bunch of roses from Fan's garden on my kitchen window sill- along with some lettuce and Silver Beet (Swiss Chard) must cook up the rhubarb I was given a couple of days ago as well- been a bit busy doing Lemon Curd- got 3 batches cooked today, Fan also brought me enough jars with metal lids to take my total over 50- a comfortable 22*C at the moment, without the forecast rain.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The beautiful bunch of roses Fan gave me earlier today- on the kitchen windowsill.


Beautiful, Julie, lucky you. So nice of Fan, glad you had a nice visit.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So glad you liked the ham. Do you do presents at this time of the year for your son or just avoid all of that?


Hahaha, he gets 8 small presents for each day of Hanukkah, a bigger present for his half-year day (December also), even bigger present for New Year from us and a really BIG present for New Year from Grandpa Frost...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That sounds a bit like what is called Headcheese here. I don't like it, Mom used to make it & DH likes it so we occasionally buy it.



RookieRetiree said:


> Now, I'm really jealous. We called scrapple "stoof" at our house. Don't know why except that there sure was a lot of stuff thrown in there. I didn't much care for the smell it gave off while cooking the meat parts down, but the end result tastes great. I've never had it outside of my Mom's, so don't know what the commercial scrapple is like.
> 
> At our house, it was all the parts of the pig that were left over but still usable after the normal butchering. After a very long cooking down process, the remaining bits and pieces would be filtered out as would the cooking liquid. Then, Mom would add rice meal, oat meal and wheat meal to the pot and cook it until done. This would result in a thick mush that was then formed into loaf pans and frozen. Once frozen, we'd take the loafs out of the pans and wrap them in freezer paper to be used throughout the winter. It would set up like a cooked meat loaf or refrigerator cookie dough. We'd then slice off a slab and fry it up in bacon grease along with some eggs. We didn't have any fancy spices in our kitchen, so Mom probably used paprika, salt, pepper and not much else.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

HandyFamily said:


> Nope - we're not Christians. And we are not religious in general. I do light the lights for Hanukkah, but that's about all the religious winter involvement for me - and my husband is not at all religious, in any religion, not even remotely.
> 
> We do celebrate New Year, traditionally (my family, I mean), extensively. It's the most important holiday of the year for us...


Sorry I didn't mean the actual religious part of it . I meant the dates and decorating parts as I know a family from Bulgaria and they have a traditional family meal on a day in January think the 7th and I was curious to know other traditions


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hahaha, he gets 8 small presents for each day of Hanukkah, a bigger present for his half-year day (December also), even bigger present for New Year from us and a really BIG present for New Year from Grandpa Frost...


That sounds like a lot of shopping :-D I have trouble trying to decide what to get for my GKs & I only buy one or 2 things. 
Is Grandpa Frost sort of like Santa Claus, I've not heard of that before.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Stella, sorry to hear you are having such a time getting settled. Beng in a mess all the time is kind of hard to live in too. Hope your family finds time to help out soon.

Fan, sounds like a lovely vacation over Christmas.

Margaret, you must be getting excited to meet your new grand baby. Hopefully you can find a new house you will love.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That sounds a bit like what is called Headcheese here. I don't like it, Mom used to make it & DH likes it so we occasionally buy it.


Kindofsorta. The head cheese that I've had is more of a jellied cold cut, but it sure does look like every nationality has their own version of how to use up all the bits and pieces. I don't recall seeing the head in the big boiling pot, but it may very well have been in there. We had an ancient wood and coal cast iron cooking stove that was in the basement near the coal/wood bin and Mom would get that thing fired up and would cook this up down there so that the whole house didn't smell. It was a good effort but the fumes still got through the heat registers.

I'm still amazed at how hard farm women work and how the tasks have been made so much easier with modern technology.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Kindofsorta. The head cheese that I've had is more of a jellied cold cut, but it sure does look like every nationality has their own version of how to use up all the bits and pieces. I don't recall seeing the head in the big boiling pot, but it may very well have been in there. We had an ancient wood and coal cast iron cooking stove that was in the basement near the coal/wood bin and Mom would get that thing fired up and would cook this up down there so that the whole house didn't smell. It was a good effort but the fumes still got through the heat registers.
> 
> I'm still amazed at how hard farm women work and how the tasks have been made so much easier with modern technology.


Isn't that the truth, I don't know how our mothers & grandmothers managed to do all the washing, ironing, cooking, preserving, etc,etc. & still milk cows, make butter, separate cream etc. all with no modern conveniences. 
I thought I'd died & gone to heaven when I got an automatic washer-dryer & a dishwasher, they made life so much easier. 
I know Mom never cooked the pigs head but did cut/scrape all the meaty bits off. Yuk! I don't think there was anything but meat added to it but hers was like a jellied sandwich meat too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope it's okay that I find all of our similarities as well as our differences fascinating and want to hear more about your New Year's celebrations. My Mom kept a tradition of having fish on New Year's Eve and I've heard of other traditions of eating black-eyed peas, etc. Maybe we should start a couple of books here on TP - at least one with Sam's many recipe links and others' family recipes and then another with all of our family traditions, and sayings (Kate's grandma), superstitions.


Why couldn't I find the right words like you to ask. Like you I find all the similarities and differences fascinating , like hearing about all the different traditions and foods that are eaten 
Not to sure about the scrapple though 😝


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry I didn't mean the actual religious part of it . I meant the dates and decorating parts as I know a family from Bulgaria and they have a traditional family meal on a day in January think the 7th and I was curious to know other traditions


There is a large Ukrainian population here & quite a few still celebrate Ukrainian Christmas, I think th big celebration is actually Jan6, their Chrsitmas eve.. We even have Ukrainian ads on the TV wishing everyone Merry Christmas. Vegrevile, Alberta was mostly settled by Ukrainians, they have build a huge Pysanka 
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vegreville_egg

It's so interesting to hear what is celebrated in other parts of the world. Tell us more about the Swedish celebration coming up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope they can get it under control and the one in Australia


Don't know yet, bit early for the news.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Glad to hear that you will only take a couple classes. I'm sure you will put so much into even one class that it would be too much pressure to take more, at least when you are starting. You can then decide later if you want to add more. :thumbup:
> 
> Well, I'm off to start finishing that scarf that mom had been knitting. Oh that already stirs my emotion thinking of holding her knitting in my hands. We have different tensions, so I will try and relax into her tension that she used so it will sort of match. I did finish some of her knitting already, so not the first time, but still special.


Change the needle size- if her knitting was looser than yours use a bigger needle than she did tomake your stitches bigger than hers. And vice versa if she was tighter than you. And enjoy knitting her scarf


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry to hear your sad news.
> 
> But how nice to have a visit with Julie. Lovely for you both.


It was! Fan lives further up the same hill.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oooh roses! Lovely.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no, not you too! We have so many on here who have problems with sleeping. Hope you get your rest soon. Love seeing your photo; I hate all photos of me, too, so understand.


And I am here at almost 1.30 am.
So Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate it as it is Thursday here-so you can have an extra long Thanksgiving.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes - and things are still very serious there. Some towns are being advised to evacuate (my friends town seems safe for now from the updates). 2 people now known to have died.
> 
> Just heard the latest update- downgraded so not as severe now- but my friends town is now the only being mentioned due to burning embers.


That is unfortunate there have been deaths- glad it is starting to come under control.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope that one is soon under control.


It is burning in an area of pine forest- not as explosive as Eucalypt, but bad enough, have yet to hear the mornings news.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear. Hope they get it under control soon.


I've not heard yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> ...
> 
> Julie, how wonderful to have a visit from Fan. I wasn't sure you were near enough to each other. Flowers and jars and a lovely friend. What could be better. Oooh, love those roses she brought you.
> 
> ...


Fan and I are on the same side of town, on different parts of the same hill- previously we have met in the township. I am glad she did not mind my lack of housekeeping skills- I will knit any day, housework, no!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful, Julie, lucky you. So nice of Fan, glad you had a nice visit.


 :thumbup: It was indeed!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a dear grandson and wife. That alone is something to be thankful for. I'm so glad you got this help. Now have a blessed Thanksgiving!


Railyn said:


> My grandson and his wife came over today and worked very hard getting us unpacked and get cleaned up for Thanksgiving. This unpacking has been such a pain and they hit it with good humor and really got a lot done. I want to publically thank them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are delightful!. I've downloaded several free pattrns for table runners and the cookie & mug rugs. Hope to get a few made up but not guaranteeing they will get done for this year. I hope to make some of the hotpads you sent the video about today; already have plenty of batting and fabic. Just have to get off my butt and get busy.....(so why am I sitting here at the computer?...LOL). First priority today is to get the pies for tomorrow's dinner made! Well, got to get out of the pj's first, run to the store, and THEN home to bake.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, another cute hat.
> 
> Paula, I hope you are healing well & are able to enjoy Thanksgiving with your family.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There is a large Ukrainian population here & quite a few still celebrate Ukrainian Christmas, I think th big celebration is actually Jan6, their Chrsitmas eve.. We even have Ukrainian ads on the TV wishing everyone Merry Christmas. Vegrevile, Alberta was mostly settled by Ukrainians, they have build a huge Pysanka
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vegreville_egg
> 
> It's so interesting to hear what is celebrated in other parts of the world. Tell us more about the Swedish celebration coming up.


Short version 
St Lucia day 13 th Dec big tradition in Sweden . A Lucia will be picked in schools, towns cities even in homes they will be dressed in white with a wreath on there head carrying 4 candles then all the other boys and girls will be dressed in white holding candles or stars . They even have tomtes( elves) and 
Pepperkakor men (gingerbread men) and there will be a procession through the school, town , city . It's all to do with the longest night and a girl having light on her head so her hands were free to carry food to people 
They will have special food to and the candles will be lit in people's Windows


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was in my late 20s when I decided to finally finish my first degree. I sound I was so much more focused and serious than I was at 18. Made a big difference in my grades and ended up with several scholarships . Again, wishing you the best. I also found I enjoyed the learning process so much more too.


Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I won't have as much time, but I'm only going to take a couple classes at a time, I don't want to overwhelm myself and not be able to do it all. Should definitely be interesting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My thoughts also Sam.....Stella it will get done; take care of yourself first!


thewren said:


> slow and steady wins the race - it will all get done in good time - just take care of yourself - that is the most important thing you can do. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow...gorgeous


Fan said:


> Thank you Sam, yes we are going to have a super holiday for Christmas with Stus brother and partner in Nelson at top of South Island then fly further south to Queenstown for a week of spectacular lakes and mountains to re charge our very worn down batteries.
> Here is a mini rose which was my mothers, I rescued from her garden after she passed. It's begun blooming this week. Cheers Fan


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful to look at; bet they smell good too.


Lurker 2 said:


> The beautiful bunch of roses Fan gave me earlier today- on the kitchen windowsill.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful to look at; bet they smell good too.


Not a lot of scent, as is so often the case with a modern rose, beautiful none-the-less!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've wondered how scrapple tastes but didn't have a lue about how to cook or serve it. Maybe I'll get some and give it a try.


RookieRetiree said:


> Now, I'm really jealous. We called scrapple "stoof" at our house. Don't know why except that there sure was a lot of stuff thrown in there. I didn't much care for the smell it gave off while cooking the meat parts down, but the end result tastes great. I've never had it outside of my Mom's, so don't know what the commercial scrapple is like.
> 
> At our house, it was all the parts of the pig that were left over but still usable after the normal butchering. After a very long cooking down process, the remaining bits and pieces would be filtered out as would the cooking liquid. Then, Mom would add rice meal, oat meal and wheat meal to the pot and cook it until done. This would result in a thick mush that was then formed into loaf pans and frozen. Once frozen, we'd take the loafs out of the pans and wrap them in freezer paper to be used throughout the winter. It would set up like a cooked meat loaf or refrigerator cookie dough. We'd then slice off a slab and fry it up in bacon grease along with some eggs. We didn't have any fancy spices in our kitchen, so Mom probably used paprika, salt, pepper and not much else.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fan and I are on the same side of town, on different parts of the same hill- previously we have met in the township. I am glad she did not mind my lack of housekeeping skills- I will knit any day, housework, no!


Can't work out how to put things from Facebook here but a definition of a word from Allfreeknitting.
procrastiKNITing- to defer all other all other activities besides knitting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I've caught up so off to get dressed (yep still in th pjs) and run my few errands. You'd never believe I've been up since 6:30! Julie I'll try to find a window in time to skype you soon; have missed our chats! Perhaps I can set the laptop up in the kitchen when I start the pies. Will check then to see if you are online. 

Catch you all later! TTYL and {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I might head back to bed again. David just got up popped his head into the room and said 'no babies?' No I said. To which he replied just a silly wife. Which I agreed with. But might as well be up and achieving something as trying to sleep and not succeding- what a waste fo time that is.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, well put that college and learning more appreciated as an adult. Good luck with your pie making.
OJoy, thank you so much, I am touched by your kindness.
Margaret, what an exciting time! Hope you find a home you love.
Mags, how wonderful to visit our Julie and Ringo.
Stella, it must be frustrating for the unpacking to take so long. But your health is more important so easy does it. 
Pacer, you are an amazing mom. Hope Matthew feels better quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Can't work out how to put things from Facebook here but a definition of a word from Allfreeknitting.
> procrastiKNITing- to defer all other all other activities besides knitting.


Good one, Margaret! 
When I have tried to copy out of facebook lately it would not open up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I've caught up so off to get dressed (yep still in th pjs) and run my few errands. You'd never believe I've been up since 6:30! Julie I'll try to find a window in time to skype you soon; have missed our chats! Perhaps I can set the laptop up in the kitchen when I start the pies. Will check then to see if you are online.
> 
> Catch you all later! TTYL and {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


I have missed chatting too- do try when you get the chance!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, well put that college and learning more appreciated as an adult. Good luck with your pie making.
> OJoy, thank you so much, I am touched by your kindness.
> Margaret, what an exciting time! Hope you find a home you love.
> Mags, how wonderful to visit our Julie and Ringo.
> ...


It is great to get visits from Tea Party and KP people- Fan is my third visitor that I have met through KP! Ringo loves all our visitors- he would welcome lots more!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:30pm and I have just caught up. Got the dishes done and bathroom cleaned once Greg and Gage had left. Chatted on the phone to a few friends. 

Gage batted his eyelashes at me this morning when I woke him up and asked ever so sweetly if I would make him some chocolate chip cookies today. So that is what I will be doing after grabbing something for lunch.

Going to give give Sonjas braided headband a go later.

Prayers for all who have lost loved ones. Hugs to all.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Thank you all for the lovely comments on the roses and the sadness in life we are experiencing. We do feel SIL has given up, and no matter what we try to do she just won't cooperate, and we can't force her to seek help. It's a tough situation but will just have to see if she settles into her new place. Shirley, who has just passed was a wonderful neighbour and friend. She was also the most fantastic knitter, like Julie, their skills are outstanding. But life goes on and we have to adjust to new and different changes. This year has been in the Queens words, Annus Horribilis. Hope for better things in 2016.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got off of Skype with Julie. We chatted as I made the pumpkin pie. It was so much fun; almost like having her here in my kitchen with me. Anyone else up to skyping just let me know. I'm listed under my first & last name so it is pretty easy to find me AND if you let me know in advance via a pm I will be sure to have my skype turned on.  I love my visits with Julie. Marianne and I used to do this a lot but her mom's poor health has greatly limited the time she has to do such things. 

I am also today going to try to get the Velveta Fudge made. Can't believe how much it makes in one recipe. I let you know how it is once I try it. It does have to chill at least 6 hours in the fridge so probably won't be ready for tasting until tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and all of it in warm weather - it is hard to imagine what that would be like. i was in palm springs, california one december and people were out in shorts and flip flops picking out their christmas tree - and ft. wayne, indiana - where i was living at the time had feet of snow.it was just kind of strange. --- sam



Fan said:


> Thank you Sam, yes we are going to have a super holiday for Christmas with Stus brother and partner in Nelson at top of South Island then fly further south to Queenstown for a week of spectacular lakes and mountains to re charge our very worn down batteries.
> Here is a mini rose which was my mothers, I rescued from her garden after she passed. It's begun blooming this week. Cheers Fan


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

This is the first batch cooling and the last batch just cane out. About 4 dozen I believe. Gage will be over the moon.

Hoping to sit down soon and knit. &#128077;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i need to email him and see what is happening - also - have we heard from bubba love recently? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> We haven't heard from Aran in quite a while, I hope that everything is fine and he's just busy.
> 
> Well, I'm going to head to bed, need to get pies made, the green bean casserole put together, and a few other things before Thursday. David should be home at a halfway decent time tomorrow, need to figure out what dinner will be for tomorrow night.
> I invited my brother and his mom and daughter for Thanksgiving dinner, but his mom fell and broke her arm a week or so ago, so isn't up to the trip, so they will stay home, I sure hope she heals fairly quickly.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

O..M..G! I just made the Velvetta Fudge and put it into the fridge to chill. I tasted it and it is *fantastic!!!* Sam I don't know if I should thank you or "disown" you for sharing this recipe....LOL. Brantley is going to simply love it!
{{{hugs}}}

The hardest part was the constant stirring to incorporate the confectionate sugar....my arms are sore I had to stir so much. Wonder if it would hurt if next time I used my small hand mixer to blend it in? Yes....there will be a next time indeed.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So yesterday the 2 boxes of yarn, the box of shoes and a box of Christmas stuff we're taken to the second hand store. Thankfully it is gone and not in my hallway anymore. So today o downsized some boxes od Christmas stuff into totes. Have about 6 boxes broken down and on the balcony. I got some stuff in Gages room done. So tonight will be a sit and knit night &#128077;&#128077; I have another one or two cookie jars somewhere in the mountain of boxes but I was happy to find these 2.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are really cute cookie jars. The cookies must be the ones yu just made for Gage; yummy!


gagesmom said:


> So yesterday the 2 boxes of yarn, the box of shoes and a box of Christmas stuff we're taken to the second hand store. Thankfully it is gone and not in my hallway anymore. So today o downsized some boxes od Christmas stuff into totes. Have about 6 boxes broken down and on the balcony. I got some stuff in Gages room done. So tonight will be a sit and knit night 👍👍 I have another one or two cookie jars somewhere in the mountain of boxes but I was happy to find these 2.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> So yesterday the 2 boxes of yarn, the box of shoes and a box of Christmas stuff we're taken to the second hand store. Thankfully it is gone and not in my hallway anymore. So today o downsized some boxes od Christmas stuff into totes. Have about 6 boxes broken down and on the balcony. I got some stuff in Gages room done. So tonight will be a sit and knit night 👍👍 I have another one or two cookie jars somewhere in the mountain of boxes but I was happy to find these 2.


What lovely Christmas cookie jars Mel . I don't which I want the most cookies or the cookie jar . I know cookies in the jar please 😍


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes they are. He came in for a few minutes and was going back out to a friends down the street. I took the lid off the showed him. His eyes were as big as saucers. So I put some in a baggie to share with the kids.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> O..M..G! I just made the Velvetta Fudge and put it into the fridge to chill. I tasted it and it is *fantastic!!!* Sam I don't know if I should thank you or "disown" you for sharing this recipe....LOL. Brantley is going to simply love it!
> {{{hugs}}}
> 
> The hardest part was the constant stirring to incorporate the confectionate sugar....my arms are sore I had to stir so much. Wonder if it would hurt if next time I used my small hand mixer to blend it in? Yes....there will be a next time indeed.


Do you reckon it will last? It sounded such a huge quantity.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So yesterday the 2 boxes of yarn, the box of shoes and a box of Christmas stuff we're taken to the second hand store. Thankfully it is gone and not in my hallway anymore. So today o downsized some boxes od Christmas stuff into totes. Have about 6 boxes broken down and on the balcony. I got some stuff in Gages room done. So tonight will be a sit and knit night 👍👍 I have another one or two cookie jars somewhere in the mountain of boxes but I was happy to find these 2.


Those look lovely jars, Mel! It takes a lot to reorganise- I still have things I've not yet located, and don't know what I will do with, when I do find them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Yes they are. He came in for a few minutes and was going back out to a friends down the street. I took the lid off the showed him. His eyes were as big as saucers. So I put some in a baggie to share with the kids.


Lucky Gage!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Love the hats!!!
> 
> Second try with the ham boiler:


Mmmmm--looks good, hope it tastes good too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Every good wish, Paula!


From me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Ditto with the comments to Mel.
> You're way ahead of us down here if some houses are already decked out with lights. I haven't seen any around yet. Like you, mine are all still in the attic. Can't get very enthusiastic about decorations this year as I'll be away at DDs over the Christmas period. Might just put the tree up so that the house doesn't look too depressing when I get back.


I spoke with a friend earlier today and she says that her street has been decorated for a week. I don't plan to start mine until Dec. 1. I love to decorate even if it's just for me.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Does it hurt when you do them?


No, surprisingly, it doesn't!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind and will remain that way until at least tomorrow. Yesterday, when I came home from work, Matthew told me it hurt to breathe so I took him to immediate care. I had him checked out since we lost a cousin of my husband's last summer due to a heart attack and he was only 32. Early deaths run in my husbands side of the family due to heart issues. This mom is not messing around so the center did a few x-rays to make sure he didn't have any fluids built up around his heart or lungs which he didn't. They did see that he had inflammation of the muscles in his chest so he is on medicine for pain and inflammation. If he is not better in a few days, we are to take him to his doctor to be checked on. It was a long night for me. When we came home, Matthew helped me make my bed as I had taken off all of the bedding to be washed right before he said something to me. His older brother found out and asked him if he was okay. It is nice that the boys care so much about each other.
> .


Hope Matthew gets over this inflammation quickly. Must have been very scary for both of you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Fantastic photos as always Nicho. I think if you are invited to a wedding in the Bahamas it would be rude to refuse - go for it girl!


Gee, if she doesn't want to go, I will :lol: :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So glad that Matthew said something to you. Better to be safe then sorry. Hoping the meds help with the pain and he starts to feel like himself soon. (((Group hug))) for Matthew.
> 
> Did this little hat between the time I posted the hats for the order and about 5:30. Had a tiny bit if the pink and wanted to use it so here it is.


Very cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, yum your Thanksgiving dishes all sound fabulous.
> More sad news today, our neighbour has passed away in rest home.
> Her intellectually sons are devastated and their sister has a lot to organise now. Boy oh boy what a year it's been. We visited SILon weekend and she's a mess. Smoking heaps, won't get help and it's a sad situation also.
> But on the bright side, this afternoon I have been to visit Julie, and seen her outstanding Guernsey she's working on. It's a beautiful teal colour and will suit her very well. I got to meet Ringo too, and he's an adorable little guy. And I got lots of doggie licks from him too. So that has cheered me up some after this emotional day. Thoughts and prayers to you Mel re Shane's passing. Cheers Fan


Sorry to hear about your neighbour's passing.

So nice that you were able to visit with Julie and actually see her Guernsey. It really is a lovely colour. Ringo was probably very glad to meet you. I'm glad that you were cheered up a bit.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> Gee, if she doesn't want to go, I will :lol: :lol:


I'll be with you!  :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I have a glorious bunch of roses from Fan's garden on my kitchen window sill- along with some lettuce and Silver Beet (Swiss Chard) must cook up the rhubarb I was given a couple of days ago as well- been a bit busy doing Lemon Curd- got 3 batches cooked today, Fan also brought me enough jars with metal lids to take my total over 50- a comfortable 22*C at the moment, without the forecast rain.


How nice that you received some roses from Fan, and Silver Beet)?) Didn't know it was called that. I only know it as swiss chard. I love it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> How nice that you received some roses from Fan, and Silver Beet)?) Didn't know it was called that. I only know it as swiss chard. I love it.


Always known as Silver Beet here! The roses look just as lovely this morning.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Sam, yes we are going to have a super holiday for Christmas with Stus brother and partner in Nelson at top of South Island then fly further south to Queenstown for a week of spectacular lakes and mountains to re charge our very worn down batteries.
> Here is a mini rose which was my mothers, I rescued from her garden after she passed. It's begun blooming this week. Cheers Fan


That is one beautiful rose.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The beautiful bunch of roses Fan gave me earlier today- on the kitchen windowsill.


They really are beautiful. Lucky you.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So now I have a pic of the balcony lit up. &#9786;&#9786;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> They really are beautiful. Lucky you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Remember when I went away a few weeks ago to a friends place and just after they had a flood in town? Well now they are threatened with a bushfire. It is raining so praying that it will a huge rainfall and widespread as the fire is moving quickly and heading towards populated areas. Some lose of buildings, including a piggery and injuries, some serious already.


How awful. Hope everyone and everything will be safe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So now I have a pic of the balcony lit up. ☺☺


Looking good, Mel!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That sounds a bit like what is called Headcheese here. I don't like it, Mom used to make it & DH likes it so we occasionally buy it.


My mom used to make it. I never liked it but my DH loved it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> So now I have a pic of the balcony lit up. ☺☺


That looks like a Christmas Card. All your work is fantastic, Mel


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Those look lovely jars, Mel! It takes a lot to reorganise- I still have things I've not yet located, and don't know what I will do with, when I do find them.


Same here, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Same here, Julie.


 :thumbup: Is your new place smaller, Mary? I've managed to forget.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Re: the fudge....I just gave Brantley a sample when he came in and as soon as he finished his dinner what did he do.....got some more out of the fridge! LOL. Needless to say it is a big hit. It may last through the weekend but who knows. DH does have a huge sweet tooth. I'm going to cut it into small bites and put it in a air tight container so we shall see. I still have a lb of the cheese left so I can always make more. LOL


Lurker 2 said:


> Do you reckon it will last? It sounded such a huge quantity.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Is your new place smaller, Mary? I've managed to forget.


Yes, it's much smaller. Half the number of rooms and they are all smaller.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That looks so nice Mel. I'm starting to get excited about decorating. When Carol is here we may do some Christmas crafts. I've got the stuff for us to make some beeswax candles and some scrappy angels....also some knitting and other crafts we can possibly try. Just got an email from her and they should be here around mid afternoon on Friday. Can't wait for the visit.


gagesmom said:


> So now I have a pic of the balcony lit up. ☺☺


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Re: the fudge....I just gave Brantley a sample when he came in and as soon as he finished his dinner what did he do.....got some more out of the fridge! LOL. Needless to say it is a big hit. It may last through the weekend but who knows. DH does have a huge sweet tooth. I'm going to cut it into small bites and put it in a air tight container so we shall see. I still have a lb of the cheese left so I can always make more. LOL


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I'm off to play around at the sewing/embroidery machine. Will try to TTYL. Happy Thanksgiving to those celebrating here in the USA and just an overall happy holidays to everyone else....or happy day/night to those with no special holidays this time of year. May you all be blessed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, it's much smaller. Half the number of rooms and they are all smaller.


So that is pretty much the same situation that I've had- I'm at the point that most of what is left to sort is of too much value to me to throw out- just waiting for someone to come by with the urge to help me!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving tomorrow. Lots of good friends, good food, good times.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So that is pretty much the same situation that I've had- I'm at the point that most of what is left to sort is of too much value to me to throw out- just waiting for someone to come by with the urge to help me!


Right now I'm waiting for Tha kitchen appliances fitted and the satellite to to be set up., and a unit to be fixed. Once that is done I can set out my stuff, but a bit stuck till then, really.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Can't work out how to put things from Facebook here but a definition of a word from Allfreeknitting.
> procrastiKNITing- to defer all other all other activities besides knitting.


I love that! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> So yesterday the 2 boxes of yarn, the box of shoes and a box of Christmas stuff we're taken to the second hand store. Thankfully it is gone and not in my hallway anymore. So today o downsized some boxes od Christmas stuff into totes. Have about 6 boxes broken down and on the balcony. I got some stuff in Gages room done. So tonight will be a sit and knit night 👍👍 I have another one or two cookie jars somewhere in the mountain of boxes but I was happy to find these 2.


Lovely cookie jars and melt in your mouth chocolate chips. I know someone who is going to love his mother very much. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> So now I have a pic of the balcony lit up. ☺☺


With the sunset, gorgeous!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> We do a pudding with hard sauce too but I think DH and DS are the only ones who really like it. I like mine with a brown sugar sauce and whipping cream. Not fattening at all😊
> Which reminds me I had better get a pudding made, should have been done by now.
> Do you light your pudding on fire with rum? Grandkids love that but not the pudding. When we have the pudding we cross arms and pull Christmas crackers, read out the little note in it, put on our paper hats and admire the lovely little trinkets that come in them😊
> Every year I think I am going to make the crackers and put a neat little gift in each one but never do it.
> Sheesh this turned into a novel😊


No, never lit it. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Oh good luck. You will do well because it is something you want to do at this time on your life. I went back to school at 47 and took the long term care aide course. It was tough. I was doing 4-5 hours homework every night and had teenage girls still at home. It was worth it though.


Thank you. Oh wow, that would be hard, but definitely worth it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> What is a scrapple?


I've never had it, but Marla brought some back with her from New Jersey last year. lol

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scrapple Will explain it better than I ever could try.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Thank you. Your little Ryssa is pretty cute too.


Thank you, and spoiled rotten.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Haven't seen any posts from Betty and Jackie in a while. Hope they are both o.k.
> 
> I told you you would be sorry when I started getting chatty. My kids tell me I ask too many questions and I actually had a Dr. tell me that too when I was having all my surgeries.


 There is no such thing as too many questions, unless it's a 2 or 3 year old asking "why". lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just heard on the news that 2 people are confirmed to have died.


So sad, I hope that they get all the fires everywhere under control or out quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Due Sunday. Her obstetrician thinks that once the due is reached the risks of delaying the delevary are higher than the minimal risk of induction so I should be a grandma by Tuesday afternoon.


Ooh, exciting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL! Daralene, you have to understand, this man loves good Barbacoa
http://mexicanfood.about.com/od/mexicanfoodglossary/g/Barbacoa.htm
As long as it's been cooked to the nth degree, he'll eat it, whatever it is as long as it's meat. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope it's okay that I find all of our similarities as well as our differences fascinating and want to hear more about your New Year's celebrations. My Mom kept a tradition of having fish on New Year's Eve and I've heard of other traditions of eating black-eyed peas, etc. Maybe we should start a couple of books here on TP - at least one with Sam's many recipe links and others' family recipes and then another with all of our family traditions, and sayings (Kate's grandma), superstitions.


I find it all very interesting also, it's so much fun to be able to visit and hear about each others traditions and such. 
Books are a great idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I am here at almost 1.30 am.
> So Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate it as it is Thursday here-so you can have an extra long Thanksgiving.


And a Happy Thanksgiving back to you even though you aren't celebrating it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Short version
> St Lucia day 13 th Dec big tradition in Sweden . A Lucia will be picked in schools, towns cities even in homes they will be dressed in white with a wreath on there head carrying 4 candles then all the other boys and girls will be dressed in white holding candles or stars . They even have tomtes( elves) and
> Pepperkakor men (gingerbread men) and there will be a procession through the school, town , city . It's all to do with the longest night and a girl having light on her head so her hands were free to carry food to people
> They will have special food to and the candles will be lit in people's Windows


Oh wow, that is so cool, but I don't think I'd like to be the girl with the candles on her head. :shock: 
Knowing myself, I'd set me on fire somehow. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was in my late 20s when I decided to finally finish my first degree. I sound I was so much more focused and serious than I was at 18. Made a big difference in my grades and ended up with several scholarships . Again, wishing you the best. I also found I enjoyed the learning process so much more too.


 Biggest problem for me is going to be getting myself to put down the knitting needles and doing the studying. I am really going to have to micromanage my time for a while until I get into a good routine that works. I really would rather be knitting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> and all of it in warm weather - it is hard to imagine what that would be like. i was in palm springs, california one december and people were out in shorts and flip flops picking out their christmas tree - and ft. wayne, indiana - where i was living at the time had feet of snow.it was just kind of strange. --- sam


The first year in San Antonio it was a little strange not to have snow, but I didn't mind at all, it was strange after 15 years of no snow, to come here and have to shovel. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So yesterday the 2 boxes of yarn, the box of shoes and a box of Christmas stuff we're taken to the second hand store. Thankfully it is gone and not in my hallway anymore. So today o downsized some boxes od Christmas stuff into totes. Have about 6 boxes broken down and on the balcony. I got some stuff in Gages room done. So tonight will be a sit and knit night 👍👍 I have another one or two cookie jars somewhere in the mountain of boxes but I was happy to find these 2.


Love the Christmas package cookie jar, the cookies look lovely too. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So now I have a pic of the balcony lit up. ☺☺


That looks so romantic.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That looks so nice Mel. I'm starting to get excited about decorating. When Carol is here we may do some Christmas crafts. I've got the stuff for us to make some beeswax candles and some scrappy angels....also some knitting and other crafts we can possibly try. Just got an email from her and they should be here around mid afternoon on Friday. Can't wait for the visit.


You all are going to have a wonderful time!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That looks so nice Mel. I'm starting to get excited about decorating. When Carol is here we may do some Christmas crafts. I've got the stuff for us to make some beeswax candles and some scrappy angels....also some knitting and other crafts we can possibly try. Just got an email from her and they should be here around mid afternoon on Friday. Can't wait for the visit.


You all have a wonderful time and say hi and Happy Thanksgiving from me. Hope she and her husband are doing better


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just popping in for a minute to say hi and wish all those in the US a very Happy Thanksgiving.

I didn't get nearly all the things done today that I wanted to. I got caught up in getting some things done for my client that I hadn't anticipated, but they needed to get done very desperately and I was the only one in sight who's could make the time to get it done without letting something else critical fall by the wayside. 

So now here I am -- very tired after being on 2 very intense conference calls and getting the project done and off to Canada for all the employees of the client up there. All is now good and I'll spend the next two days completely away for the phone and computer. I'll be back on for a few hours each on Saturday and Sunday to organize some of the paper - I seem to generate so much of it. I'll never believe that we'll get to a paperless office.

I decided to forego some of the house cleaning and save my energy for doing the cooking. Surprisingly, I'm doing okay with that and not stressing like I normally might. I'm going to try to get a good night's sleep tonight and then get up early and get the kitchen going.

Love to all and to your families. I'm so thankful for the many great friends that I have now in my life as a result of this website.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to you also, glad that you were able to get the project done and off, and hopefully you'll get a great nights sleep so that you are able to get going early. I'll be up early too. 
Love you and yours also. 
HUGS!! ALL.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, I can't imagine velvetta in fudge, seems a very strange combo. It's great Brantleys enjoying it. How long is Carol visiting you? Should be fun.

Melody, nice decorations & cute cookie jars. I'm sure Gage is pleased with the cookies

Those in Australia,I hope the fires are under control soon.

Well, I got my kitchen washed down this morning & the cupboards oiled. Starting to feel like I might get caught up with things soon.
This afternoon I went to a UCW meeting & because I didn't have enough to do&#128563; I said I will clean the church for the month of December as no one else wanted to do it. It only takes about an hour / week so won't be a big hardship. 
Then I took a lasagna to Shane's family. They seem to be doing better than I expected, his Dad actually seems relieved the suffering is done so that's good.
I hope all in the U.S. Have a great Thanksgiving with family & friends.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow, that is so cool, but I don't think I'd like to be the girl with the candles on her head. :shock:
> Knowing myself, I'd set me on fire somehow. :roll:


I agree, I'd probably set my hair on fire  But like in Canada, there needs to be some celebration to break up the winter. I think that's why Christmas is such a big thing here. When I was young people didn't decorate near as much or as soon as now. We always had a real tree then so it couldn't be put up too early or it would have no needles left by Christmas about 12 yrs ago we got a fake one as the real ones were giving us allergies. So now I put it up much sooner, probably sometime next week


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The first year in San Antonio it was a little strange not to have snow, but I didn't mind at all, it was strange after 15 years of no snow, to come here and have to shovel. lol


It wouldn't seem like Christmas with no snow.

What are you going to study in school?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad you got your project done in time.
With all your renovating I'm sure the house didn't need much cleaning. Glad you saved some energy to enjoy your Thanksgiving.



RookieRetiree said:


> Just popping in for a minute to say hi and wish all those in the US a very Happy Thanksgiving.
> 
> I didn't get nearly all the things done today that I wanted to. I got caught up in getting some things done for my client that I hadn't anticipated, but they needed to get done very desperately and I was the only one in sight who's could make the time to get it done without letting something else critical fall by the wayside.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Right now I'm waiting for Tha kitchen appliances fitted and the satellite to to be set up., and a unit to be fixed. Once that is done I can set out my stuff, but a bit stuck till then, really.


It can take so much time and planning- hope it is sorted soon!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> You've certainly gotten some spectacular pictures of the places you've been, I love looking at them all, one day I'll get down Georgia way, now that David has been there, he'd like to go back on a vacation to really see it.
> Marla and I are planning to go to the East Coast next summer before KAP to visit her mother and spend some time in NYC for the heck of it, I'd love to go to Maine, New Hampshire, and Vermont, especially since seeing your photos. Thank you so much for sharing your trip with us.


Those are beautiful states to visit. Maybe you will be able to drive to the top of Mount Washington and share pictures with us. I went to the top of the mountain years ago and it is spectacular.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It wouldn't seem like Christmas with no snow.
> 
> What are you going to study in school?


Business and business technologies I think.

We had the power blink a couple times and lost internet for a bit, but it seems to have stabilized, but Marla was without power so was heading to bed with a flashlight so she could read. Hopefully her power is back on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Business and business technologies I think.
> 
> We had the power blink a couple times and lost internet for a bit, but it seems to have stabilized, but Marla was without power so was heading to bed with a flashlight so she could read. Hopefully her power is back on.


Hopefully no power surges!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Those are beautiful states to visit. Maybe you will be able to drive to the top of Mount Washington and share pictures with us. I went to the top of the mountain years ago and it is spectacular.


That would be cool, I would love to do that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully no power surges!


Hope not, but thankfully I have surge protectors on the important stuff.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you also, glad that you were able to get the project done and off, and hopefully you'll get a great nights sleep so that you are able to get going early. I'll be up early too.
> Love you and yours also.
> HUGS!! ALL.


I missed your post about returning to school; I'll go back and read some more after the family return to their own homes later on Friday; just in time for the new tea party.

I started my undergrad when I was in my late 30's and took almost 9 years to complete taking what classes I could afford in both time and money since I was raising the 3 kids nearly by myself since DH worked shift work many times 7 days a week. I then went back again for my Master's degree when I was over 50--that took 4 years, but I took a break in the middle while dealing with breast cancer. I love school; but then my family calls me weird! Someday, I want to learn another language or play piano. Always want to be learning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hope not, but thankfully I have surge protectors on the important stuff.


Good!
The really important things, like the washing machine - I disconnect completely- have surge guards on most things. Always a concern because we seem to be really into our thunder season, and there is an active front coming up the South Island.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I missed your post about returning to school; I'll go back and read some more after the family return to their own homes later on Friday; just in time for the new tea party.
> 
> I started my undergrad when I was in my late 30's and took almost 9 years to complete taking what classes I could afford in both time and money since I was raising the 3 kids nearly by myself since DH worked shift work many times 7 days a week. I then went back again for my Master's degree when I was over 50--that took 4 years, but I took a break in the middle while dealing with breast cancer. I love school; but then my family calls me weird! Someday, I want to learn another language or play piano. Always want to be learning.


Those are good goals Rookie!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I can't imagine velvetta in fudge, seems a very strange combo. It's great Brantleys enjoying it. How long is Carol visiting you? Should be fun.
> 
> Melody, nice decorations & cute cookie jars. I'm sure Gage is pleased with the cookies
> 
> ...


Good to hear that Shane's family is getting through the grieving process. I read the notice that was on Facebook; the world has lost one of the good ones. It was so nice of you to take the lasagna over there. I'm sure they'll appreciate it.

Thanks for the Thanksgiving greetings. I'm thankful for all our Canadian and European friends through TP.

I finished up a benefit plan package for my clients employees up in Canada and I'm working with a Toronto office. Sure is much easier not having to deal with the US tax consequences for benefit plans. Makes me more curious about the Canadian healthcare system - do you suppose the client would send me up there on business?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you got your project done in time.
> With all your renovating I'm sure the house didn't need much cleaning. Glad you saved some energy to enjoy your Thanksgiving.


Mostly a lot of picking up. I had my Christmas projects laying all over the place along with other general untidiness. DH has done the vacuuming and general dusting so I'm very pleased that the house is presentable.

I'll scrub the bathrooms in the a.m. and clean the kitchen as I cook. I used the steamer mop on the kitchen floor today so that's all done.

I was going to do some of the food tonight, but I ran out of gas and will start all over in the a.m.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

mags7 said:


> One of Dudley napping with his new toy and one of my DGD Anna and me.


I am so enjoying your pictures tonight. Your student did a fantastic job on his scarf. I hope he wears it with pride. You and your granddaughter are beautiful people. Looks like you love to have fun together. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Business and business technologies I think.
> 
> We had the power blink a couple times and lost internet for a bit, but it seems to have stabilized, but Marla was without power so was heading to bed with a flashlight so she could read. Hopefully her power is back on.


I applaud you for doing this - do you have your first class(es) picked out? Since I was an "older" student when I started my degree, the Jr. college made me take a math and writing class to see if I met their entry requirements. That was sure a surprise! I did all the prerequisites at the Jr. College level because they transferred to the university at 100% and were so much cheaper than at the university. I hope you enjoy it as much as I did even with raising the kids, etc. Back then, I could drink a Jolt (remember that stuff--probably had 2x ghe caffeine) go to classes from 7-9pm and then come home and still sleep. Couldn't do that now!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> With thanksgiving coming up and the talk of turkey I was Just wondering
> What do you have for Christmas dinner in America?


My family usually cooks a ham on Christmas and Easter. We cook a turkey on Thanksgiving and New Year's day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I've wanted to go back to school for years, but I just kept putting it off for one reason or another, none of them good reasons though. I decided that if I'm going to do it, I need to get off my butt and do it. When I was on the phone with David one day when he was on the road, he said we don't talk that much anymore when he's home and I don't talk much when I'm on the phone either, I told him that my days are pretty boring, I get up, take care of the animals, exercise or don't, talk to you all (which is not boring), knit, run around with Marla or don't, depending on the day, and talk to him on the phone for at least 3 hours most days, by the time he gets home there is nothing to tell him. lol
So I realized that I really need to do something to work my gray matter, learning is so important in keeping our minds healthy and I haven't been using mine to it's fullest ability in a long time.  
I would love to get a degree in Psychology, but I think I'll start small and we'll see how I do. 
I figure a business degree is good for so many things, I'm especially looking forward to the computer skills that will come with it.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Stella, how are you surviving if you cannot cook?! I am not struggling against the physical issues that you have, but I do really empathise with your situation.


I am heating things up only. Tonight I had a baked potato from the microwave. I added some cheese and bacon bits. It was yummy!
I am really tired of things being in a jumble.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've wanted to go back to school for years, but I just kept putting it off for one reason or another, none of them good reasons though. I decided that if I'm going to do it, I need to get off my butt and do it. When I was on the phone with David one day when he was on the road, he said we don't talk that much anymore when he's home and I don't talk much when I'm on the phone either, I told him that my days are pretty boring, I get up, take care of the animals, exercise or don't, talk to you all (which is not boring), knit, run around with Marla or don't, depending on the day, and talk to him on the phone for at least 3 hours most days, by the time he gets home there is nothing to tell him. lol
> So I realized that I really need to do something to work my gray matter, learning is so important in keeping our minds healthy and I haven't been using mine to it's fullest ability in a long time.
> I would love to get a degree in Psychology, but I think I'll start small and we'll see how I do.
> I figure a business degree is good for so many things, I'm especially looking forward to the computer skills that will come with it.


That all sounds very practical- no point in vegetating.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I am heating things up only. Tonight I had a baked potato from the microwave. I added some cheese and bacon bits. It was yummy!
> I am really tired of things being in a jumble.


That is good, you at least can use your microwave- baked potatoes are scrummy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I applaud you for doing this - do you have your first class(es) picked out? Since I was an "older" student when I started my degree, the Jr. college made me take a math and writing class to see if I met their entry requirements. That was sure a surprise! I did all the prerequisites at the Jr. College level because they transferred to the university at 100% and were so much cheaper than at the university. I hope you enjoy it as much as I did even with raising the kids, etc. Back then, I could drink a Jolt (remember that stuff--probably had 2x ghe caffeine) go to classes from 7-9pm and then come home and still sleep. Couldn't do that now!


Lol! Jolt cola, drank that a time or three. 
I had to take that test in Texas when I was going to go back then, but every time I tried the P.O. would change my schedule and I wouldn't be able to. I have no excuse now, and I'm so thankful that I can take all of them online, but I want to take at least one at the campus, I need to get out and interact. I'll take the campus classes that are at a time best for me to get up there and take the others online.  The only thing I keep saying is that it should be interesting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That all sounds very practical- no point in vegetating.


Only problem is, I enjoy the vegetating.  
lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, laptop is in need of charging, so everyone have a wonderful night, and a great thanksgiving. I echo Jeanette's sentiments, I'm thankful for all our friends from everywhere. 
Love and hugs to all!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Only problem is, I enjoy the vegetating.
> lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow, that is so cool, but I don't think I'd like to be the girl with the candles on her head. :shock:
> Knowing myself, I'd set me on fire somehow. :roll:


Used to always use candles , now they are mainly battery operated 
Still beautiful to watch the parade and everyone knows the songs 
Every school will do there own version too


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it's a nice deep teal, a color I know that she loves, it's a nice easy knit really, knit from side to side, then pick up and knit on the collar and bottom border.


We will look forward to her modeling it at the next KAP.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> That looks so nice Mel. I'm starting to get excited about decorating. When Carol is here we may do some Christmas crafts. I've got the stuff for us to make some beeswax candles and some scrappy angels....also some knitting and other crafts we can possibly try. Just got an email from her and they should be here around mid afternoon on Friday. Can't wait for the visit.


Hope you have a lovely visit Gwen and look forward to seeing pictures of all the craft work you both do 
Happy thanksgiving


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

To all of you in America Happy thanks giving &#127881;&#127882;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just popping in for a minute to say hi and wish all those in the US a very Happy Thanksgiving.
> 
> I didn't get nearly all the things done today that I wanted to. I got caught up in getting some things done for my client that I hadn't anticipated, but they needed to get done very desperately and I was the only one in sight who's could make the time to get it done without letting something else critical fall by the wayside.
> 
> ...


 Glad you were able to get the project finished for your client and hopefully you will get a good nights rest 
Hope you have a lovely relaxing time with your family Jeanette 
Happy thanksgiving


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Due Sunday. Her obstetrician thinks that once the due is reached the risks of delaying the delevary are higher than the minimal risk of induction so I should be a grandma by Tuesday afternoon.


Woo hoo..... I am excited for you!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And I am here at almost 1.30 am.
> So Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate it as it is Thursday here-so you can have an extra long Thanksgiving.


From me too... Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fan and I are on the same side of town, on different parts of the same hill- previously we have met in the township. I am glad she did not mind my lack of housekeeping skills- I will knit any day, housework, no!


I have a knitting bag and on it says, "knitting forever, housework,whenever."


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I might head back to bed again. David just got up popped his head into the room and said 'no babies?' No I said. To which he replied just a silly wife. Which I agreed with. But might as well be up and achieving something as trying to sleep and not succeding- what a waste fo time that is.


Sounds like someone else is getting excited too for baby to arrive😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> O..M..G! I just made the Velvetta Fudge and put it into the fridge to chill. I tasted it and it is *fantastic!!!* Sam I don't know if I should thank you or "disown" you for sharing this recipe....LOL. Brantley is going to simply love it!
> {{{hugs}}}
> 
> The hardest part was the constant stirring to incorporate the confectionate sugar....my arms are sore I had to stir so much. Wonder if it would hurt if next time I used my small hand mixer to blend it in? Yes....there will be a next time indeed.


Well I guess I am going to have to try that.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So now I have a pic of the balcony lit up. ☺☺


Looks lovely and festive. Afraid I am not there yet. Still too early for me.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just popping in for a minute to say hi and wish all those in the US a very Happy Thanksgiving.
> 
> I didn't get nearly all the things done today that I wanted to. I got caught up in getting some things done for my client that I hadn't anticipated, but they needed to get done very desperately and I was the only one in sight who's could make the time to get it done without letting something else critical fall by the wayside.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your new job is keeping you quite busy.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Those are good goals Rookie!


They sure are!!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so enjoying your pictures tonight. Your student did a fantastic job on his scarf. I hope he wears it with pride. You and your granddaughter are beautiful people. Looks like you love to have fun together. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've wanted to go back to school for years, but I just kept putting it off for one reason or another, none of them good reasons though. I decided that if I'm going to do it, I need to get off my butt and do it. When I was on the phone with David one day when he was on the road, he said we don't talk that much anymore when he's home and I don't talk much when I'm on the phone either, I told him that my days are pretty boring, I get up, take care of the animals, exercise or don't, talk to you all (which is not boring), knit, run around with Marla or don't, depending on the day, and talk to him on the phone for at least 3 hours most days, by the time he gets home there is nothing to tell him. lol
> So I realized that I really need to do something to work my gray matter, learning is so important in keeping our minds healthy and I haven't been using mine to it's fullest ability in a long time.
> I would love to get a degree in Psychology, but I think I'll start small and we'll see how I do.
> I figure a business degree is good for so many things, I'm especially looking forward to the computer skills that will come with it.


Good for you. Is Marla a relative or a friend?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> O..M..G! I just made the Velvetta Fudge and put it into the fridge to chill. I tasted it and it is *fantastic!!!* Sam I don't know if I should thank you or "disown" you for sharing this recipe....LOL. Brantley is going to simply love it!
> {{{hugs}}}
> 
> The hardest part was the constant stirring to incorporate the confectionate sugar....my arms are sore I had to stir so much. Wonder if it would hurt if next time I used my small hand mixer to blend it in? Yes....there will be a next time indeed.


YUMMY !


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Jolt cola, drank that a time or three.
> I had to take that test in Texas when I was going to go back then, but every time I tried the P.O. would change my schedule and I wouldn't be able to. I have no excuse now, and I'm so thankful that I can take all of them online, but I want to take at least one at the campus, I need to get out and interact. I'll take the campus classes that are at a time best for me to get up there and take the others online.  The only thing I keep saying is that it should be interesting.


When I was forced to retire after my surgeries and knew I could not do the work I had been doing I inquired about taking the pharmacy tech online. I was told that in my area there would not be a lot of work unless I was willing to relocate. Turns out there has been many opportunities for work. Sure wish I hadn't listened and done it anyway.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> To all of you in America Happy thanks giving 🎉🎊


Yes from me too. I think we all have a lot to be thankful for.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> So now I have a pic of the balcony lit up. ☺☺


 :thumbup:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Yes from me too. I think we all have a lot to be thankful for.


This is one of my granddogs Mr. B. He wanted to go out today and had just had a haircut so my daughter put his sweater on him😊 He is a cockatoo and is 9. He is Anna's dog and is the same age.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

mags7 said:


> This is one of my granddogs Mr. B. He wanted to go out today and had just had a haircut so my daughter put his sweater on him😊 He is a cockatoo and is 9. He is Anna's dog and is the same age.


That would be cockapoo, I pad doesn't like that word.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just been reading about our government s spending review as we had a mini budget yesterday. They have a talk on tv about all the good things they are supposedly going to do in the year whenever . Yet funnily all the cutbacks start straight away . Most people haven't had a pay rise in years and more and more people even though they are working are using food banks to help feed their families . Yet one household will get an increase of 42.8 m from this year on . Can you guess which household this is . I think it's about time they stopped paying money to about 90% of these so called royals and started looking after the people who protect this country and the ones who keep it going all the hard workers out there from farmers to nurses


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> That would be cockapoo, I pad doesn't like that word.


I was thinking funny looking bird 😄
Seriously he is very cute and should keep warm in hi little coat


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

mags7 said:


> That would be cockapoo, I pad doesn't like that word.


LOL. And he is gorgeous.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Biggest problem for me is going to be getting myself to put down the knitting needles and doing the studying. I am really going to have to micromanage my time for a while until I get into a good routine that works. I really would rather be knitting.


Can you knit and read? I got a lot of knitting done while studying


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I missed your post about returning to school; I'll go back and read some more after the family return to their own homes later on Friday; just in time for the new tea party.
> 
> I started my undergrad when I was in my late 30's and took almost 9 years to complete taking what classes I could afford in both time and money since I was raising the 3 kids nearly by myself since DH worked shift work many times 7 days a week. I then went back again for my Master's degree when I was over 50--that took 4 years, but I took a break in the middle while dealing with breast cancer. I love school; but then my family calls me weird! Someday, I want to learn another language or play piano. Always want to be learning.


I did my Masters in my 50s as well. I want to go and learn Indonesian. But I've got happy with my life as is so dont know if I would bother now


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Today was one of very fewefforts at the more traditional cooking- my yearly (or even 2 yearly) cooking of Christmas Puddings. HAve 2 cooking now and will do the next 2 tomorrrow morning the other one willl probably need to wait until Saturday. Tomorrow is the firstday of the first ever Day- night Cricket test match here at Adelaide Oval so I am going with Maryanne and a couple of my brothers will also be there. 
And our mortage broker is coming so we can sign loan applications so a fairly busy day (the baby has been told for a long tiem that it is not allowed to come tomorrow so it had better be obedient!).
Sunday is a family Christmas. A number will be away for Christmas with some leaving within the next week. So Sunday it is. 
And Sunday David is going to an auction for a house. Not getting too hopeful though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Today was one of very fewefforts at the more traditional cooking- my yearly (or even 2 yearly) cooking of Christmas Puddings. HAve 2 cooking now and will do the next 2 tomorrrow morning the other one willl probably need to wait until Saturday. Tomorrow is the firstday of the first ever Day- night Cricket test match here at Adelaide Oval so I am going with Maryanne and a couple of my brothers will also be there.
> And our mortage broker is coming so we can sign loan applications so a fairly busy day (the baby has been told for a long tiem that it is not allowed to come tomorrow so it had better be obedient!).
> Sunday is a family Christmas. A number will be away for Christmas with some leaving within the next week. So Sunday it is.
> And Sunday David is going to an auction for a house. Not getting too hopeful though.


Oh oh how does that saying go . The one about making plans 😄
Hope you get the house Margaret

Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Only problem is, I enjoy the vegetating.
> lol


Now that I well understand- and the more you vegetate the less you do as well (well for me at least).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thought things were going to smoothly this morning .son got. A phone call saying there was a bed for him but we have heard that before . Got to the hospital and yes there was a bed no waiting around in little rooms 
But results are saying his blood is to low so now he can't have the treatment so he is on his way home . Have to try again next week 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Sounds like someone else is getting excited too for baby to arrive😊


Yes every time I ring him he says no babies yet?
Was with Vicky in the car the other day and she rang Brett "are you in labour?' and she said that is what he says each time she rings him. And everytime I talk to Maryanne she asks the same thing. So somehow I think a number of people are very excited about this little baby.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> That would be cockapoo, I pad doesn't like that word.


I was wondring about that- didn't look too much like any cokatoo I have seen before!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought things were going to smoothly this morning .son got. A phone call saying there was a bed for him but we have heard that before . Got to the hospital and yes there was a bed no waiting around in little rooms
> But results are saying his blood is to low so now he can't have the treatment so he is on his way home . Have to try again next week
> Sonja


Oh no- just when everything seems to be going well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've wanted to go back to school for years, but I just kept putting it off for one reason or another, none of them good reasons though. I decided that if I'm going to do it, I need to get off my butt and do it. When I was on the phone with David one day when he was on the road, he said we don't talk that much anymore when he's home and I don't talk much when I'm on the phone either, I told him that my days are pretty boring, I get up, take care of the animals, exercise or don't, talk to you all (which is not boring), knit, run around with Marla or don't, depending on the day, and talk to him on the phone for at least 3 hours most days, by the time he gets home there is nothing to tell him. lol
> So I realized that I really need to do something to work my gray matter, learning is so important in keeping our minds healthy and I haven't been using mine to it's fullest ability in a long time.
> I would love to get a degree in Psychology, but I think I'll start small and we'll see how I do.
> I figure a business degree is good for so many things, I'm especially looking forward to the computer skills that will come with it.


I agree with you on keeping the gray matter busy, but I think the socialization that being in a class is really great too because it challenges current thinking. Being able to be with each other in silence can be a very good thing because it shows a confidence and comfort with each other.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Jolt cola, drank that a time or three.
> I had to take that test in Texas when I was going to go back then, but every time I tried the P.O. would change my schedule and I wouldn't be able to. I have no excuse now, and I'm so thankful that I can take all of them online, but I want to take at least one at the campus, I need to get out and interact. I'll take the campus classes that are at a time best for me to get up there and take the others online.  The only thing I keep saying is that it should be interesting.


I think you're going to love it. Many classes lend themselves to online, but so many really require the classroom experience and I hope you are able to schedule a classroom for the first one.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> To all of you in America Happy thanks giving 🎉🎊


Thank you very much. Thankful that I've met you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you were able to get the project finished for your client and hopefully you will get a good nights rest
> Hope you have a lovely relaxing time with your family Jeanette
> Happy thanksgiving


I find something very satisfying in a job done! So, I slept fantastically and am already up and ready to go. I'm catching up with you with my first (and only) cup of coffee. I already have the laundry room picked up and have set up the coffee service next to the Keurig for guests to make their own hot chocolate, hot cider, tea or coffee. The table next to my chair is next and then onto finishing the guest rooms. I have to clear up the office/guest room from all the clutter I created yesterday while on the conference calls. Then on to the cooking which will be about 2 hours. Then shower, pretty up, and wait for everyone to arrive. It's a wonderful day!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Sounds like your new job is keeping you quite busy.


Yes, it's turned into a few fire drills, but nothing that I haven't seen before or able to handle. The technical parts of the job have come back to me quickly. I'm still a paper person who likes to have meeting agendas in front of me to make notes on; but the majority of the folks in the meetings are on their laptops. I'd be too tempted to pop over here during a meeting! I'm also remembering the office politics/personality exchanges are my least favorite part of working with people. The socialization in general is very nice and there the majority of the people are fantastic and very hard workers; but I've already met the one or two people that all offices have that just love to stir things up. That's when it's very nice to be a consultant because I know it's for a short duration and I can deal with it. Short duration is running into probably sometime in March now unless they get a Vice President hired sometime in January and he/she doesn't want to keep me on.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Back after a good hunt for the car key (we have misplaced one so now have just the one- maybe it will be found when we move!). And I couldn't even blame David as He hadn't sued the car. He is very good at putting it back in the cupboard- me not so much so. Did find it- buried under leaflets about houses.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I find something very satisfying in a job done! So, I slept fantastically and am already up and ready to go. I'm catching up with you with my first (and only) cup of coffee. I already have the laundry room picked up and have set up the coffee service next to the Keurig for guests to make their own hot chocolate, hot cider, tea or coffee. The table next to my chair is next and then onto finishing the guest rooms. I have to clear up the office/guest room from all the clutter I created yesterday while on the conference calls. Then on to the cooking which will be about 2 hours. Then shower, pretty up, and wait for everyone to arrive. It's a wonderful day!


Sounds exhausting already!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I have a knitting bag and on it says, "knitting forever, housework,whenever."


I like that!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thought things were going to smoothly this morning .son got. A phone call saying there was a bed for him but we have heard that before . Got to the hospital and yes there was a bed no waiting around in little rooms
> But results are saying his blood is to low so now he can't have the treatment so he is on his way home . Have to try again next week
> Sonja


Oh dear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> This is one of my granddogs Mr. B. He wanted to go out today and had just had a haircut so my daughter put his sweater on him😊 He is a cockatoo and is 9. He is Anna's dog and is the same age.


He looks a little uncertain of his garment- I guess you need to dress dogs in Canada, don't normally see dogs in coats or jackets here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought things were going to smoothly this morning .son got. A phone call saying there was a bed for him but we have heard that before . Got to the hospital and yes there was a bed no waiting around in little rooms
> But results are saying his blood is to low so now he can't have the treatment so he is on his way home . Have to try again next week
> Sonja


Oh dear, all that upheaval for no purpose, I am sorry about this Sonja!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all celebrating .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all celebrating .


yes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you Martina and Julie.

Happy Thanksgiving to all my KTP/KP friends.

A day to stop and remember the things we have to be thankful for.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I thought this was too cute as I would feel the same way regarding steeking. It is by a KP member and these are her notes on Ravelry: 
Here is the link to her post on KP: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-369550-1.html

_"Creating my own pattern as I go. Size 5 needles, cast on 175 stitches. Figure at about 6 stitches/inch, size will be around 28 inches wide. Knitting in the round and planning to do my first ever steeking. (scary thought) Look at other patterns knitted in round and steeked to find how do to. 168 stitches are pattern stitches and the remaining 7 are for steek. The seven are P1, K5, P1.

Use markers at every size of the seven steek stitches and then every 12 stitches.

Fear factor kicked in when it was time to steek. New learning for me. Used machine and first did straight stitch in the purl ditch of each side. Then did another straight stitch another stitch over on each side toward the center where the cut would be. Fear still there, so did a zigzag between each straight stitch pair. Then deep breath and cut. When cutting done and strands from color changes removed, I did final insurance by zig zagging the edges of both sides. Now feel safe."_
____________________________________

I know some of you have done steeking, so it is a wonderful way of getting certain effects, and in this case, to knit a blanket in the round and then have it flat.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

It's so wonderful not having to do all the work for Thanksgiving. Of course, this means I will be doing the Christmas meal so I will be super busy then.

Bought another crockpot as the dishes they request I bring are hot dishes and there's never room in or on the stove, so I will just have to find a free outlet. That might not be easy either. :wink: Can't wait to see all the family.

I have all my Christmas shopping done as one wanted specific football clothing and they are out of everything if you wait. Still had to search to find someone who had the size I needed and that was a month ago. Things haven't all arrived, but at least I have everything or it is on the way. That will make preparing for the meal a little easier.

I finished the scarf mom was knitting. Funny, I thought I would knit it about the same amount she had done but she had already started to bind off a few stitches. I said ok mom, and finished binding off, so I guess she wanted it to be gifted to my son at this size. I'll have to post a photo later.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Janette you sound wonderful! This new project is agreeing with you! Have a wonderful Thanksgiving!


RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, it's turned into a few fire drills, but nothing that I haven't seen before or able to handle. The technical parts of the job have come back to me quickly. I'm still a paper person who likes to have meeting agendas in front of me to make notes on; but the majority of the folks in the meetings are on their laptops. I'd be too tempted to pop over here during a meeting! I'm also remembering the office politics/personality exchanges are my least favorite part of working with people. The socialization in general is very nice and there the majority of the people are fantastic and very hard workers; but I've already met the one or two people that all offices have that just love to stir things up. That's when it's very nice to be a consultant because I know it's for a short duration and I can deal with it. Short duration is running into probably sometime in March now unless they get a Vice President hired sometime in January and he/she doesn't want to keep me on.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Daralene, Have a wonderful Thanksgiving! I don't have to do any cooking this year I'm just bringing a pumpkin roll too MIL's this afternoon. I'm impressed you have your shopping done already!


Cashmeregma said:


> It's so wonderful not having to do all the work for Thanksgiving. Of course, this means I will be doing the Christmas meal so I will be super busy then.
> 
> Bought another crockpot as the dishes they request I bring are hot dishes and there's never room in or on the stove, so I will just have to find a free outlet. That might not be easy either. :wink: Can't wait to see all the family.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mags7 said:


> This is one of my granddogs Mr. B. He wanted to go out today and had just had a haircut so my daughter put his sweater on him😊 He is a cockatoo and is 9. He is Anna's dog and is the same age.


Mr B is a lovely dog and looks so cute in his sweater. I wouldn't be able to get a sweater om Candy. It's a struggle to get a coat on her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just been reading about our government s spending review as we had a mini budget yesterday. They have a talk on tv about all the good things they are supposedly going to do in the year whenever . Yet funnily all the cutbacks start straight away . Most people haven't had a pay rise in years and more and more people even though they are working are using food banks to help feed their families . Yet one household will get an increase of 42.8 m from this year on . Can you guess which household this is . I think it's about time they stopped paying money to about 90% of these so called royals and started looking after the people who protect this country and the ones who keep it going all the hard workers out there from farmers to nurses


Talk about price increases :shock: I heard on the news yesterday that there is a drug company in the U.S. that has increased the price of a medication by 5000 percent. The original cost was about $13 and is now $700+. Didn't get the name of the med. There was an uproar and they waffled but are still keeping to the high price. Maybe one of you knows about this and can give us some more info.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nittergma said:


> Daralene, Have a wonderful Thanksgiving! I don't have to do any cooking this year I'm just bringing a pumpkin roll too MIL's this afternoon. I'm impressed you have your shopping done already!


I'll bet your pumpkin roll is great. I'm taking a rotini pasta dish. Will be adding olives to the sauce along with some artichoke hearts. I'll make some with sausage and meatballs and keep some without for us. Everything I am taking will be in 2 versions, one for us and one for them. The veggie will be broccoli in cheese sauce. I've probably only made cheese sauce twice in my lifetime, but don't think it is that difficult if I don't turn the heat up too high. :wink:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Today was one of very fewefforts at the more traditional cooking- my yearly (or even 2 yearly) cooking of Christmas Puddings. HAve 2 cooking now and will do the next 2 tomorrrow morning the other one willl probably need to wait until Saturday. Tomorrow is the firstday of the first ever Day- night Cricket test match here at Adelaide Oval so I am going with Maryanne and a couple of my brothers will also be there.
> And our mortage broker is coming so we can sign loan applications so a fairly busy day (the baby has been told for a long tiem that it is not allowed to come tomorrow so it had better be obedient!).
> Sunday is a family Christmas. A number will be away for Christmas with some leaving within the next week. So Sunday it is.
> And Sunday David is going to an auction for a house. Not getting too hopeful though.


My DH's grandmother made a wonderful Christmas pudding. Although I have the recipe, I have never attempted to make it. Enjoy your Christmas dinner with family. Good wishes to David to be successful at the auction.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, so sorry to hear about your son not being able to get his treatment. So disappointing. Hoping your next time goes better and all the times to come.

Darowil, hope all goes well with your obedient baby. :XD: :XD: I'm not caught up but did see copied in a post reply that you will be signing the loan for the mortgage. One step closer. Have a wonderful Christmas celebration. Great that you can all find a time to get together as it sounds like people's schedules are quite busy. Christmas pudding sounds lovely. That in itself will be a gift.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought things were going to smoothly this morning .son got. A phone call saying there was a bed for him but we have heard that before . Got to the hospital and yes there was a bed no waiting around in little rooms
> But results are saying his blood is to low so now he can't have the treatment so he is on his way home . Have to try again next week
> Sonja


What is being done to get your son's blood back up? When my friend's hemoglobin drops too low, she gets a blood transfusion.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Mags7 that is the cutest little dog, especially in the red sweater!


mags7 said:


> This is one of my granddogs Mr. B. He wanted to go out today and had just had a haircut so my daughter put his sweater on him😊 He is a cockatoo and is 9. He is Anna's dog and is the same age.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Your rotini pasta and broccoli with cheese sound delicious!! I bet the cheese sauce will be wonderful!


Cashmeregma said:


> I'll bet your pumpkin roll is great. I'm taking a rotini pasta dish. Will be adding olives to the sauce along with some artichoke hearts. I'll make some with sausage and meatballs and keep some without for us. Everything I am taking will be in 2 versions, one for us and one for them. The veggie will be broccoli in cheese sauce. I've probably only made cheese sauce twice in my lifetime, but don't think it is that difficult if I don't turn the heat up too high. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nittergma said:


> Your rotini pasta and broccoli with cheese sound delicious!! I bet the cheese sauce will be wonderful!


Thanks! At least the store will be open till 4pm if I goof it up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Talk about price increases :shock: I heard on the news yesterday that there is a drug company in the U.S. that has increased the price of a medication by 5000 percent. The original cost was about $13 and is now $700+. Didn't get the name of the med. There was an uproar and they waffled but are still keeping to the high price. Maybe one of you knows about this and can give us some more info.


Not sure, but is this what you are talking about?

http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2015/09/daraprim-turing-pharmaceuticals-martin-shkreli/406546/
It really is criminal in my thinking.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here are a few of the many things that have made me think of mom.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There is a large Ukrainian population here & quite a few still celebrate Ukrainian Christmas, I think th big celebration is actually Jan6, their Chrsitmas eve.. We even have Ukrainian ads on the TV wishing everyone Merry Christmas. Vegrevile, Alberta was mostly settled by Ukrainians, they have build a huge Pysanka
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vegreville_egg
> 
> It's so interesting to hear what is celebrated in other parts of the world. Tell us more about the Swedish celebration coming up.


The egg is beautiful. What a wonderful tribute.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie, wow, you have so much done. It sounds quite lovely and I suspect you are quite the hostess. I wish I had half your energy. Have a very special day. I know one of the things your family will be thankful for and that's you.

SchoolHouse Press is putting out a new book:
http://www.schoolhousepress.com/new/in-the-footsteps-of-sheep.html
Tales of a journey through Scotland with patterns. Walking, spinning, and knitting socks.

I want so much to catch up and especially see the doggies in their coats/sweaters, but have to take care of this migraine. :roll:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'll bet your pumpkin roll is great. I'm taking a rotini pasta dish. Will be adding olives to the sauce along with some artichoke hearts. I'll make some with sausage and meatballs and keep some without for us. Everything I am taking will be in 2 versions, one for us and one for them. The veggie will be broccoli in cheese sauce. I've probably only made cheese sauce twice in my lifetime, but don't think it is that difficult if I don't turn the heat up too high. :wink:


It will be good that you and DH will know that there will be foods that you will enjoy. I am so happy that you don't have to make the whole meal. My DH and sons make our holiday meals. I have to put away the food and clean up the dishes which I prefer anyway. I want to make sure food does not go to waste and the dishes are cleaned to my liking. I may not enjoy the task, but I do like things done a certain way. I actually was dishes throughout the day so it is not a daunting task at the end of the meal. We will eat mid-afternoon so that DS#1 can enjoy the meal before heading out to a long and exhausting night at work. He works retail and will be super busy this weekend. I made a breakfast casserole in the crockpot which DH and I have already enjoyed. DS#1 is sleeping in which is best. He will work 5 PM - 2 AM so sleeping in will be best for him.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Kaye, that's awesome about going back to school! Sounds like you have the time. My son's getting his degree in mechanical engineering and he has a family and full time job but he wants to do something different than painting and I'm proud of him for doing it. Best of luck to you.
Have a happy Thanksgiving!


Poledra65 said:



> I've wanted to go back to school for years, but I just kept putting it off for one reason or another, none of them good reasons though. I decided that if I'm going to do it, I need to get off my butt and do it. When I was on the phone with David one day when he was on the road, he said we don't talk that much anymore when he's home and I don't talk much when I'm on the phone either, I told him that my days are pretty boring, I get up, take care of the animals, exercise or don't, talk to you all (which is not boring), knit, run around with Marla or don't, depending on the day, and talk to him on the phone for at least 3 hours most days, by the time he gets home there is nothing to tell him. lol
> So I realized that I really need to do something to work my gray matter, learning is so important in keeping our minds healthy and I haven't been using mine to it's fullest ability in a long time.
> I would love to get a degree in Psychology, but I think I'll start small and we'll see how I do.
> I figure a business degree is good for so many things, I'm especially looking forward to the computer skills that will come with it.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like a good deal you have with your family Mary! I hope you have a wonderful day with your family. DS#1 will probably be busy alright!


pacer said:


> It will be good that you and DH will know that there will be foods that you will enjoy. I am so happy that you don't have to make the whole meal. My DH and sons make our holiday meals. I have to put away the food and clean up the dishes which I prefer anyway. I want to make sure food does not go to waste and the dishes are cleaned to my liking. I may not enjoy the task, but I do like things done a certain way. I actually was dishes throughout the day so it is not a daunting task at the end of the meal. We will eat mid-afternoon so that DS#1 can enjoy the meal before heading out to a long and exhausting night at work. He works retail and will be super busy this weekend. I made a breakfast casserole in the crockpot which DH and I have already enjoyed. DS#1 is sleeping in which is best. He will work 5 PM - 2 AM so sleeping in will be best for him.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> That looks so nice Mel. I'm starting to get excited about decorating. When Carol is here we may do some Christmas crafts. I've got the stuff for us to make some beeswax candles and some scrappy angels....also some knitting and other crafts we can possibly try. Just got an email from her and they should be here around mid afternoon on Friday. Can't wait for the visit.


Have a lovely time together. How long will they be able to stay and visit? You are becoming quite and bed and breakfast/craft drop in location. What plans do you have for Thanksgiving day?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello everyone.
First and foremost I would like to wish all my American ktp family Happy Thanksgiving. May you all enjoy a wonderful day of giving thanks and friends and family.&#10084;

Greg and Gage are gone and it is 8:45am. Greg is in a horrible mood but I don't really care. I am leaving at 9:30 to go for coffee with my best friend from high school and my best friend Nicole who kept everyone on here up to date while I was in the hospital. I look past his negative to a positive. &#128077;

Must go now so I can be ready on time. I am grateful for all of you here on ktp. (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Ditto from me. Your fudge sounds amazing Gwen!


Gweniepooh said:


> Well I'm off to play around at the sewing/embroidery machine. Will try to TTYL. Happy Thanksgiving to those celebrating here in the USA and just an overall happy holidays to everyone else....or happy day/night to those with no special holidays this time of year. May you all be blessed.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hello everyone.
> First and foremost I would like to wish all my American ktp family Happy Thanksgiving. May you all enjoy a wonderful day of giving thanks and friends and family.❤
> 
> Greg and Gage are gone and it is 8:45am. Greg is in a horrible mood but I don't really care. I am leaving at 9:30 to go for coffee with my best friend from high school and my best friend Nicole who kept everyone on here up to date while I was in the hospital. I look past his negative to a positive. 👍
> ...


Enjoy your visit with your friends and don't let Greg or anyone else get to you. His mood is something for him to sort out, he's not a child.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I believe I may have finally gotten caught up with this week's tea party. Happy Thanksgiving to those who will be celebrating it today. I am so thankful for a 3 day weekend. I was up for 22 hours yesterday so that I could get some things done. The dishes are all caught up and I made a crockpot breakfast casserole. I made a child size mitten yesterday and went shopping and made dinner. Today I get to do some housework and some knitting. Tonight I will make another breakfast casserole for a potluck at one of the stores that DS#1 works at. He won't be working at that store this weekend, but we will still provide for the potluck as we think of those who will not be able to get out to get a bite to eat. Matthew and I will go to the fabric store tomorrow to get some fleece for his bed. It will be 70% off tomorrow vs. full price yesterday. They were kind enough to set aside the bolt of fabric so Matthew can have what he really wants. He has to feel all the fabric to decide what he can tolerate. He has to do this with clothing as well. Yesterday we bought some flannel for baby receiving blankets. We bought enough for 31 blankets. Matthew and I will also go shopping for a new mattress for his bed. He is afraid the mattress stores will be too busy tomorrow, but I think he will be wrong on that thought. I am wondering if that is part of the cause of his pain in the chest area. His mattress is in bad shape. 

Darowil...I am so excited for you and the family in the soon arrival of the baby. 

Stella...I hope someone will come soon and help you to unpack some boxes. I am relieved to hear that Railyn was able to get some assistance in unpacking as well.

Thinking of each and everyone of our KTP family. I am so thankful for our knitting family. Grandma Paula, I hope are starting to feel better. Let the family do the work this holiday. You are always there for them, so I am sure they would love to help you during your recovery.

Betty...We have not heard much from you lately. I do hope you are well. I miss your posts.

Our snow is almost gone for now. It melted off slowly so we did not have any flooding and the ground was able to absorb some much needed moisture. It sure was pretty while it was here. It was not very cold either.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Hello everyone.
> First and foremost I would like to wish all my American ktp family Happy Thanksgiving. May you all enjoy a wonderful day of giving thanks and friends and family.❤
> 
> Greg and Gage are gone and it is 8:45am. Greg is in a horrible mood but I don't really care. I am leaving at 9:30 to go for coffee with my best friend from high school and my best friend Nicole who kept everyone on here up to date while I was in the hospital. I look past his negative to a positive. 👍
> ...


Have a wonderful time visiting with friends. We are so thankful for Nicole and her willingness to keep everyone informed of your recovery process.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hope not, but thankfully I have surge protectors on the important stuff.


Hope the power is OK now. Here we have lots of power trouble, it's the brown-outs that really raise havoc with electronics. It blew the circuit board on my sewing machine, was going to cost $350 to repair & I had only paid $125 for it so bought a new one instead. Now I have a power conditioner on the plug.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I have a knitting bag and on it says, "knitting forever, housework,whenever."


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just been reading about our government s spending review as we had a mini budget yesterday. They have a talk on tv about all the good things they are supposedly going to do in the year whenever . Yet funnily all the cutbacks start straight away . Most people haven't had a pay rise in years and more and more people even though they are working are using food banks to help feed their families . Yet one household will get an increase of 42.8 m from this year on . Can you guess which household this is . I think it's about time they stopped paying money to about 90% of these so called royals and started looking after the people who protect this country and the ones who keep it going all the hard workers out there from farmers to nurses


Seems the same in very country, the middle class is getting squeezed down. The only ones who get raises are the bigwigs & MPs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought things were going to smoothly this morning .son got. A phone call saying there was a bed for him but we have heard that before . Got to the hospital and yes there was a bed no waiting around in little rooms
> But results are saying his blood is to low so now he can't have the treatment so he is on his way home . Have to try again next week
> Sonja


That darn Murphy at work again :roll: if his counts were up, there'd probably be no bed :roll: hope his counts come up soon & he can get the treatment soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Back after a good hunt for the car key (we have misplaced one so now have just the one- maybe it will be found when we move!). And I couldn't even blame David as He hadn't sued the car. He is very good at putting it back in the cupboard- me not so much so. Did find it- buried under leaflets about houses.


Here they have a fob that will beep so you can find it, I've seen them advertised but haven't really seen them. Maybe you need something like that.
My friend always had trouble finding her car in the parking lot, I bought her a keychain with a huge round thing that said" OK, I've found the keys, now where's that darn car" :lol:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, everyone! I want to thank all of you for all your get well wishes and your prayers. I am starting to feel much better - went to the doctor yesterday and he took out all 32(!) staples, but I still have a drain for another week. Taking the staples out has stopped a lot of the discomfort I was feeling and that has helped a lot. Bob and I even went to the grocery store after my appointment. We just grabbed a few things, but the walking made me feel better.

Tuesday I got out to JoAnn fabrics and got the flannel for the grand kids Christmas pajamas. That was an ordeal, but the manager came over to ask why I hadn't been in at 6 a.m. when they opened (a long-standing tradition of mine). When I told her about my surgery, she helped me get my stuff into my cart and then got me a chair while she cut my fabric. I'm going to send an e-mail to JoAnn's headquarters to tell them how good she was to me - she is just a lovely young woman.

Today, I am very thankful for my family and Church friends who have taken very good care of me. My house smells like a flower shop - just lovely. I'm also thankful for all of my Tea Party friends all over the world - thank you again for all your good thoughts and prayers.

When I complained yesterday to the doctor that I wasn't feeling as good as I wanted to - he said to me "You have to remember that you were VERY sick". I guess I didn't realize till that moment how serious my condition had been. (Denial is a wonderful thing sometimes). So now I have given myself permission to take it easy and come back slowly, instead of trying to do more than I should. Today, I'm only doing the pudding pies that I've been doing for years and that my grand kids just love. Don't worry most of the work will be done by Bob and my big mixer!

Guess I'd better go and get the pies started - dinner is later this afternoon and I want a nap before 8 grand kids swarm me!

Love and grateful hugs to all of you,
Paula


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well then you just be one "hot mama"....oops forgot you already are!
Happy Turkey Day!


Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow, that is so cool, but I don't think I'd like to be the girl with the candles on her head. :shock:
> Knowing myself, I'd set me on fire somehow. :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> My DH's grandmother made a wonderful Christmas pudding. Although I have the recipe, I have never attempted to make it. Enjoy your Christmas dinner with family. Good wishes to David to be successful at the auction.


We have carrot pudding with brown sugar sauce for Christmas. I do it in sealers in the pressure cooker but since I did 7 quarts last year I don't have to do it this year. We occasionally have it at other times if I need a quick desert.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie I also couldn't imagine the velvetta in the fudge but you don't taste it all all. Really good.

Carol and her DH will be in mid day Friday and will leave sometime Sunday. Of course they are welcome to stay longer too. I am so excite about the visit. I love company coming. If you ever get the chance you would be most welcome to visit too. We aren't fancy at all an housework is a dirty work around here but I think we are comfy. Anyway, if you are coming to see the house you would be disappointed...LOL


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I can't imagine velvetta in fudge, seems a very strange combo. It's great Brantleys enjoying it. How long is Carol visiting you? Should be fun.
> 
> Melody, nice decorations & cute cookie jars. I'm sure Gage is pleased with the cookies
> .
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Not sure, but is this what you are talking about?
> 
> http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2015/09/daraprim-turing-pharmaceuticals-martin-shkreli/406546/
> It really is criminal in my thinking.


There was another on the news a couple of months ago, I think it was for treating TB. The original patent owner-Eli-Lily, I think, gave the patent to a non-profit to use to treat everyone in the world as cheaply as possible, that company sold it-which I think should have been illegal, it's certainly immoral!- & the new company has jacked the cost through the roof. Too many greedy people in the world!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds exhausting already!


Not really. All done except for the prettying up part. Still need to do my hair, but otherwise pretty set to go. Still have the green bean casserole to put together...that's pretty much a staple here for Thanksgiving across the nation. Is it popular elsewhere?

http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2015/11/24/456237098/green-bean-casserole-the-thanksgiving-staple-we-love-or-loathe

It wasn't anything that we had in our house, but then we didn't have TV until 1963 so didn't see any of the commercials from Campbells to even know the casserole recipe existed. I first had it at a boyfriend's parents' house sometime early 1970 and it's been a Thanksgiving tradition ever since. I make mine a little different by putting water chestnuts in the recipe and making it with 1/2 soy sauce and 1/2 worchestershire sauce. I'm sure everyone makes it just a little differently.
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/18379/best-green-bean-casserole/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Jeanette I know you have limited time with having just take on the new job but my daughter turned me onto a site called Duolingo.com. It is free and has several languages you can learn. The key is practicing every day. I started it about a week and a half ago and love it. I'm learning Spanish. Lots of fun. Check it out.


RookieRetiree said:


> I missed your post about returning to school; I'll go back and read some more after the family return to their own homes later on Friday; just in time for the new tea party.
> 
> I started my undergrad when I was in my late 30's and took almost 9 years to complete taking what classes I could afford in both time and money since I was raising the 3 kids nearly by myself since DH worked shift work many times 7 days a week. I then went back again for my Master's degree when I was over 50--that took 4 years, but I took a break in the middle while dealing with breast cancer. I love school; but then my family calls me weird! Someday, I want to learn another language or play piano. Always want to be learning.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear, all that upheaval for no purpose, I am sorry about this Sonja!


That is a sad turn of events. Hope that he's able to recover some this week and get some strength to be ready for next treatment and that it continues to work on shrinking the tumor.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here are a few of the many things that have made me think of mom.


Wonderful keepsakes. The candle artwork is lovely.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mr. B looks just like the cockapoo I had years ago name Betsy. She was such a love.


mags7 said:


> That would be cockapoo, I pad doesn't like that word.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It's so wonderful not having to do all the work for Thanksgiving. Of course, this means I will be doing the Christmas meal so I will be super busy then.
> 
> Bought another crockpot as the dishes they request I bring are hot dishes and there's never room in or on the stove, so I will just have to find a free outlet. That might not be easy either. :wink: Can't wait to see all the family.
> 
> ...


I haven't really started the Christmas shopping. I have the fleece Little Miss and Mr. Man design to make the grandkids either blankets or pajamas along with the books to go with it. I also have the flannel to make the crocheted edge scarves for the daughters, SIL, and DIL. Just need to carve out a couple of days to get going on these; maybe this Saturday and Sunday. As for the rest, it's anybody's guess at this point. I'll start next weekend when we put up the tree and decorate the house. I sure don't want the job to cut into my candy making, cookie baking and decorating time, but it just might if yesterday is any example. I thought I'd be working about 4 hours with the 3 conference calls, but it turned into a full 8 hour day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Janette you sound wonderful! This new project is agreeing with you! Have a wonderful Thanksgiving!


Hi, I've missed you!

Who would have believed that going back to work would make me feel better?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> The egg is beautiful. What a wonderful tribute.


They have also built a museum- the Ukrainian Heritage Village- that is amazing, it's about 30-40 miles from Edmonton. Workers are dressed in period costumes. It seems they add to it each year, it's been about 10 years since we were last there. When the GKs get a little older I want to take them


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds yummy. I feel postively lazy...first time I've not done the Thanksgiving cooking. DD is doing it all except for the one pumpkin pie I made yesterday. Kind of nice for a change; very relaxed here.


Cashmeregma said:


> I'll bet your pumpkin roll is great. I'm taking a rotini pasta dish. Will be adding olives to the sauce along with some artichoke hearts. I'll make some with sausage and meatballs and keep some without for us. Everything I am taking will be in 2 versions, one for us and one for them. The veggie will be broccoli in cheese sauce. I've probably only made cheese sauce twice in my lifetime, but don't think it is that difficult if I don't turn the heat up too high. :wink:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Not sure, but is this what you are talking about?
> 
> http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2015/09/daraprim-turing-pharmaceuticals-martin-shkreli/406546/
> It really is criminal in my thinking.


Having worked for pharmaceutical companies, I understand the rationale of the pricing, but not to this degree. Getting a drug from idea to market is about 7 years with all the starts, stops, and required testing. And because the science behind drugs is rapidly improving, the drug that's good today may be on the market for 3 years before there's a better drug out there. So, drug companies feel that they have to recoup much their research & development & marketing costs in that 3 year window.

I don't understand though why a drug would be cheap for a while and then get this kind of increase; that's what you'd expect from a drug dealer selling heroin cheap to get you hooked and then raise the rates!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These are all so lovely and I know you are so very thankful to have had her as your beloved mom. Now you can treasure these things as a remembrance of her and her love


Cashmeregma said:


> Here are a few of the many things that have made me think of mom.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here are a few of the many things that have made me think of mom.


Thinking of you and others who are spending their first holiday without a loved one at the table. Hugs!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Rookie, wow, you have so much done. It sounds quite lovely and I suspect you are quite the hostess. I wish I had half your energy. Have a very special day. I know one of the things your family will be thankful for and that's you.
> 
> SchoolHouse Press is putting out a new book:
> http://www.schoolhousepress.com/new/in-the-footsteps-of-sheep.html
> ...


Oh, no...sorry to hear about the migraine. May it go away quickly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We are going to oldest DD for Thanksgiving. All I've done is make a pumpkin pie. Very laid back day for me which is unusual. Will also do a bit of straightening getting ready for Carol's visit but most is done. We are not fancy folks. Just want to vacuum up the daily dog fur mostly.


pacer said:


> Have a lovely time together. How long will they be able to stay and visit? You are becoming quite and bed and breakfast/craft drop in location. What plans do you have for Thanksgiving day?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Ditto from me. Your fudge sounds amazing Gwen!


That fudge recipe sounded so strange to me when I first saw it, but I'm now thinking that I should take a second look at it, if I can find it. I'm really intrigued now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for the Thanksgiving wishes Melody. I am thankful for having met you via the internet. I am also keeping Greg in my prayers that these foul moods of his end and that he will be more peaceful and loving as I'm sure he must be normally. Hope you have fun with your friends. {{{{hugs}}}}


gagesmom said:


> Hello everyone.
> First and foremost I would like to wish all my American ktp family Happy Thanksgiving. May you all enjoy a wonderful day of giving thanks and friends and family.❤
> 
> Greg and Gage are gone and it is 8:45am. Greg is in a horrible mood but I don't really care. I am leaving at 9:30 to go for coffee with my best friend from high school and my best friend Nicole who kept everyone on here up to date while I was in the hospital. I look past his negative to a positive. 👍
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just wanted folks to know that I got a PM from Betty. She has been having computer problems and wanted to wish all a Happy Thanksgiving. She & her DH will be leaving for Atlanta on Sunday with a group from church to do some work for a charity (can't remember the name right now) and will return on the following Thursday. I am hopefully going to go meet up with her there.


pacer said:


> I believe I may have finally gotten caught up with this week's tea party. Happy Thanksgiving to those who will be celebrating it today. I am so thankful for a 3 day weekend. I was up for 22 hours yesterday so that I could get some things done. The dishes are all caught up and I made a crockpot breakfast casserole. I made a child size mitten yesterday and went shopping and made dinner. Today I get to do some housework and some knitting. Tonight I will make another breakfast casserole for a potluck at one of the stores that DS#1 works at. He won't be working at that store this weekend, but we will still provide for the potluck as we think of those who will not be able to get out to get a bite to eat. Matthew and I will go to the fabric store tomorrow to get some fleece for his bed. It will be 70% off tomorrow vs. full price yesterday. They were kind enough to set aside the bolt of fabric so Matthew can have what he really wants. He has to feel all the fabric to decide what he can tolerate. He has to do this with clothing as well. Yesterday we bought some flannel for baby receiving blankets. We bought enough for 31 blankets. Matthew and I will also go shopping for a new mattress for his bed. He is afraid the mattress stores will be too busy tomorrow, but I think he will be wrong on that thought. I am wondering if that is part of the cause of his pain in the chest area. His mattress is in bad shape.
> 
> Darowil...I am so excited for you and the family in the soon arrival of the baby.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I want to thank all of you for all your get well wishes and your prayers. I am starting to feel much better - went to the doctor yesterday and he took out all 32(!) staples, but I still have a drain for another week. Taking the staples out has stopped a lot of the discomfort I was feeling and that has helped a lot. Bob and I even went to the grocery store after my appointment. We just grabbed a few things, but the walking made me feel better.
> 
> Tuesday I got out to JoAnn fabrics and got the flannel for the grand kids Christmas pajamas. That was an ordeal, but the manager came over to ask why I hadn't been in at 6 a.m. when they opened (a long-standing tradition of mine). When I told her about my surgery, she helped me get my stuff into my cart and then got me a chair while she cut my fabric. I'm going to send an e-mail to JoAnn's headquarters to tell them how good she was to me - she is just a lovely young woman.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you as I've been wondering how you're doing. Glad the recovery is going well and that you've accepted that you need to take it easy. Have you shared your pudding pie recipe in the past? That sounds very good right now. I've been busy cooking but haven't eaten anything yet today, so I suppose I should.

I was wondering if you were going to be able to do the sewing this year. I bought the stuff at JoAnn's also and am ready when I make the time. My experience with the JoAnn's wasn't quite as nice; they were backed up and no one seemed to care; they also mentioned that there were so many more selections (two-sided flannel) still in the back room, but no one to put out new merchandise. It was very disappointing except for the fact that they took my 20% off coupon on top of the sales. They have a VIP card that I signed up for on line. The rules are pretty vague so I entered that I belong to a knitting group (I used Knit-a-palooza) but probably could use Knitting Paradise also and made things for charity, attended/offered classes, and shared the love of crafts around the world. They sent me a card, plus the coupon. The coupon worked, but the store manager has to authorize the card. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad you are taking it easy. I am so thankful that you are recovering and that I can call you and Bob friends. Happy Thanksgiving!


Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I want to thank all of you for all your get well wishes and your prayers. I am starting to feel much better - went to the doctor yesterday and he took out all 32(!) staples, but I still have a drain for another week. Taking the staples out has stopped a lot of the discomfort I was feeling and that has helped a lot. Bob and I even went to the grocery store after my appointment. We just grabbed a few things, but the walking made me feel better.
> 
> Tuesday I got out to JoAnn fabrics and got the flannel for the grand kids Christmas pajamas. That was an ordeal, but the manager came over to ask why I hadn't been in at 6 a.m. when they opened (a long-standing tradition of mine). When I told her about my surgery, she helped me get my stuff into my cart and then got me a chair while she cut my fabric. I'm going to send an e-mail to JoAnn's headquarters to tell them how good she was to me - she is just a lovely young woman.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Jeanette I know you have limited time with having just take on the new job but my daughter turned me onto a site called Duolingo.com. It is free and has several languages you can learn. The key is practicing every day. I started it about a week and a half ago and love it. I'm learning Spanish. Lots of fun. Check it out.


I will, thanks. When DH and DS were planning their trip to Germany last year, I found a app that you could say a sentence in and the translation would come back. I may look up that again too in conjunction with the Duolingo. Our son took French for 4 years, but when we were at the ballet exhibition with the granddaughters and all the ballet terms and discussions included a lot of French , but he didn't understand any of it. Our daughter, too, took Spanish for 6 years, but hasn't used it for 10+ years so said she didn't even attempt it when she was in Mexico City a couple of weeks ago. Maybe if I'm not going to use it, I should wait. I can take some other lessons in the meantime; like how to sell on ebay. I have so much stuff to get rid of.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rookie I got one of the wide skip rotary blades to make some of the scarves also. I already have the fleece; even have some already cut for when I was making the pocket scarves. Can't wait to try it. 


RookieRetiree said:


> I haven't really started the Christmas shopping. I have the fleece Little Miss and Mr. Man design to make the grandkids either blankets or pajamas along with the books to go with it. I also have the flannel to make the crocheted edge scarves for the daughters, SIL, and DIL. Just need to carve out a couple of days to get going on these; maybe this Saturday and Sunday. As for the rest, it's anybody's guess at this point. I'll start next weekend when we put up the tree and decorate the house. I sure don't want the job to cut into my candy making, cookie baking and decorating time, but it just might if yesterday is any example. I thought I'd be working about 4 hours with the 3 conference calls, but it turned into a full 8 hour day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We are going to oldest DD for Thanksgiving. All I've done is make a pumpkin pie. Very laid back day for me which is unusual. Will also do a bit of straightening getting ready for Carol's visit but most is done. We are not fancy folks. Just want to vacuum up the daily dog fur mostly.


Don't worry, Carol has put up with my messy house---she's there to see you, DH and DD (plus the dogs of course).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> We will look forward to her modeling it at the next KAP.


 I'll have to make sure she takes it with her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie, I think the green bean casserole must be a U.S. Thing, I've never had it or even heard of anyone here making it.

Paula, I'm glad to hear you are feeling better & have the staples out, take it easy.

Gwen, I hope you have a great visit with Carol & get a chance to meet up with Betty too

Melody, hope you have a great visit with your 2 friends. 

Mary, great that your DH & boys will do the cooking. Have a good shopping trip with Matthew.

Well, must get off here & entertain GD. Talk later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is the recipe for the fudge so you don't have to go looking for it.


RookieRetiree said:


> That fudge recipe sounded so strange to me when I first saw it, but I'm now thinking that I should take a second look at it, if I can find it. I'm really intrigued now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....not worried; just there is so much dog fur it is like small little carpets of fur.....I swear I sweep daily and boom....it is back again. Buy then we do have 5 dogs!!!


RookieRetiree said:


> Don't worry, Carol has put up with my messy house---she's there to see you, DH and DD (plus the dogs of course).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

oops!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow...finfally caught up. Now to clear my junk off the coffee then freshen up for going to DD's. This not having to cook for Thanksfgiving may just have to become a family tradition. LOL

Wishing everyone a wonderful Thanksgiving day and many more reasons to be thankful....even if you aren't celebrating this USA holiday hope you have a blessed day

TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here are a few of the many things that have made me think of mom.


All good memories, Daralene!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way behind - between computer problems - and not feeling good i have spent a lot of the last two days horizontal. i'm up and showered ready to go to phyllis's for dinner at one but don't think i will be staying real long - we will see. i am just weary - not sure if my sore throat is a sore throat or just sinus drainage - think it is the latter. these weather changes and changes in pressure just do me in.

heather and family should be there about right now or soon will be - they left indy at nine-thirty - and it is freeway the entire way except the last five or so miles. i think heather is staying over so she can she her friend sandra - dan and rebecca have to work tomorrow. rachel and her dan will pick heather up and take her to indy with them.

it's in the low fifties today - sunny and windy. sure has been strange weather for november. i can't believe how qucikly the snow left - i mean - it was like overnight. here today - gone tomorrow.

darowil - can you buy real maple syrup in australia? --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bull crap - one can never ask ones doctor too many questions - they need to be reminded if it were not for you and people like you they would not have a job. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Haven't seen any posts from Betty and Jackie in a while. Hope they are both o.k.
> 
> I told you you would be sorry when I started getting chatty. My kids tell me I ask too many questions and I actually had a Dr. tell me that too when I was having all my surgeries.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Rookie, wow, you have so much done. It sounds quite lovely and I suspect you are quite the hostess. I wish I had half your energy. Have a very special day. I know one of the things your family will be thankful for and that's you.
> 
> SchoolHouse Press is putting out a new book:
> http://www.schoolhousepress.com/new/in-the-footsteps-of-sheep.html
> ...


What an interesting looking book.
Hope your migraine responds quickly to your care of it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have carrot pudding with brown sugar sauce for Christmas. I do it in sealers in the pressure cooker but since I did 7 quarts last year I don't have to do it this year. We occasionally have it at other times if I need a quick desert.


Carrot pudding? Brown sugar sauce?Bth sound interesting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what kind of pies? heidi made four pumpkin pies for today. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Those are delightful!. I've downloaded several free pattrns for table runners and the cookie & mug rugs. Hope to get a few made up but not guaranteeing they will get done for this year. I hope to make some of the hotpads you sent the video about today; already have plenty of batting and fabic. Just have to get off my butt and get busy.....(so why am I sitting here at the computer?...LOL). First priority today is to get the pies for tomorrow's dinner made! Well, got to get out of the pj's first, run to the store, and THEN home to bake.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will be anxious to see what you think - did you make your own velveta? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off of Skype with Julie. We chatted as I made the pumpkin pie. It was so much fun; almost like having her here in my kitchen with me. Anyone else up to skyping just let me know. I'm listed under my first & last name so it is pretty easy to find me AND if you let me know in advance via a pm I will be sure to have my skype turned on.  I love my visits with Julie. Marianne and I used to do this a lot but her mom's poor health has greatly limited the time she has to do such things.
> 
> I am also today going to try to get the Velveta Fudge made. Can't believe how much it makes in one recipe. I let you know how it is once I try it. It does have to chill at least 6 hours in the fridge so probably won't be ready for tasting until tomorrow.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Had a busy day running around with DGD who is staying here awhile. Just dropping in to say Happy Thanksgiving to all of you in the USA. I hope you all have a wonderful day with family and friends.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just wanted folks to know that I got a PM from Betty. She has been having computer problems and wanted to wish all a Happy Thanksgiving. She & her DH will be leaving for Atlanta on Sunday with a group from church to do some work for a charity (can't remember the name right now) and will return on the following Thursday. I am hopefully going to go meet up with her there.


Good to know that things are going OK there (well I assume they are!)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> darowil - can you buy real maple syrup in australia? --- sam


Yes- but it is very expensive


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree you can't ask too many questions. 
By the way Happy Thanksgiving Sam and also to all others who celebrate it, and thanks to all who sent wishes


thewren said:


> bull crap - one can never ask ones doctor too many questions - they need to be reminded if it were not for you and people like you they would not have a job. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Good for you. Is Marla a relative or a friend?


Stepmother.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> When I was forced to retire after my surgeries and knew I could not do the work I had been doing I inquired about taking the pharmacy tech online. I was told that in my area there would not be a lot of work unless I was willing to relocate. Turns out there has been many opportunities for work. Sure wish I hadn't listened and done it anyway.


Too bad that they told you there wouldn't be enough work, it would hve been a good one to do, but we go on the advice of the people who are supposed to know that stuff.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> This is one of my granddogs Mr. B. He wanted to go out today and had just had a haircut so my daughter put his sweater on him😊 He is a cockatoo and is 9. He is Anna's dog and is the same age.


Awe, he's cute. I giggled when I saw cockatoo, I had one and just imagined trying to put a sweater on him, Centauri would not have been impressed. lololol Now mind, he'd let me clip his nails while he sat on top of his cage and he'd hold out his wings for me to clip them, silly bird. :roll: 
I still miss him so much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> That would be cockapoo, I pad doesn't like that word.


 :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Can you knit and read? I got a lot of knitting done while studying


I do that a lot when I'm on here, I'll just have to make sure I'm not working on anything that requires too much chart watching. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I did my Masters in my 50s as well. I want to go and learn Indonesian. But I've got happy with my life as is so dont know if I would bother now


 But it's nice to be able to if you want to. Then you can talk to the grand in Indonesian and no one else will know what the two of you are up to, well, only if you teach the grand Indonesian. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Today was one of very fewefforts at the more traditional cooking- my yearly (or even 2 yearly) cooking of Christmas Puddings. HAve 2 cooking now and will do the next 2 tomorrrow morning the other one willl probably need to wait until Saturday. Tomorrow is the firstday of the first ever Day- night Cricket test match here at Adelaide Oval so I am going with Maryanne and a couple of my brothers will also be there.
> And our mortage broker is coming so we can sign loan applications so a fairly busy day (the baby has been told for a long tiem that it is not allowed to come tomorrow so it had better be obedient!).
> Sunday is a family Christmas. A number will be away for Christmas with some leaving within the next week. So Sunday it is.
> And Sunday David is going to an auction for a house. Not getting too hopeful though.


 I hope that the baby is a good baby about not coming tomorrow, but we all know how that can go. Praying for an easy birth whenever he/she decides to make their appearance. 
Well, good luck on the house at auction if it's one you like, in an area that you can live with. 
And good luck to your team!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now that I well understand- and the more you vegetate the less you do as well (well for me at least).


And that is the main part of the problem.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought things were going to smoothly this morning .son got. A phone call saying there was a bed for him but we have heard that before . Got to the hospital and yes there was a bed no waiting around in little rooms
> But results are saying his blood is to low so now he can't have the treatment so he is on his way home . Have to try again next week
> Sonja


Oh no, I hope that all goes well next week and he can get his treatment with no problem.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree with you on keeping the gray matter busy, but I think the socialization that being in a class is really great too because it challenges current thinking. Being able to be with each other in silence can be a very good thing because it shows a confidence and comfort with each other.


Yes, the socialization will be very good for me. 
And David and I are very comfortable with each other. lol But it will be good to have new stuff to talk about, that's for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, the pie and cranberry sauce were made yesterday and went to Marla's last night, the mashed taters, stuffing, and greenbean casserole are ready to go to Marla's and just be heated up, the turkey is almost done, another half hour of so, then to just make the gravy and haul it all over there, the kids are taking rolls and a cherry pie, so I think we'll have more than enough food. 
Seeing as how I do all the cooking, it'd be so much easier if I just got more seating in my house and everyone came here. :roll: 
So if I don't get back on here tonight, you all have a great day, whether you are celebrating Thanksgiving or just a regular Thurs/Fri, I hope it's a wonderful day. 
Thank you all for being you!!!!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sam, so sorry you are feeling sick. A sore throat and sinus problems are nasty. Perhaps you will actually need to see a doctor to get this resolved. 
Counting my many blessings this Thanksgiving day, and among them are all of you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I find something very satisfying in a job done! So, I slept fantastically and am already up and ready to go. I'm catching up with you with my first (and only) cup of coffee. I already have the laundry room picked up and have set up the coffee service next to the Keurig for guests to make their own hot chocolate, hot cider, tea or coffee. The table next to my chair is next and then onto finishing the guest rooms. I have to clear up the office/guest room from all the clutter I created yesterday while on the conference calls. Then on to the cooking which will be about 2 hours. Then shower, pretty up, and wait for everyone to arrive. It's a wonderful day!


Every office has to have at least one for some reason, I put an end to the one we had, told her we weren't going to put up with it, if she didn't like the way our office ran, transfer, she transferred. lol 
Unfortunately that is not an option most places. 
Hopefully you won't have to deal with those people too much. 
It is a wonderful day.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hello everyone.
> First and foremost I would like to wish all my American ktp family Happy Thanksgiving. May you all enjoy a wonderful day of giving thanks and friends and family.❤
> 
> Greg and Gage are gone and it is 8:45am. Greg is in a horrible mood but I don't really care. I am leaving at 9:30 to go for coffee with my best friend from high school and my best friend Nicole who kept everyone on here up to date while I was in the hospital. I look past his negative to a positive. 👍
> ...


Sorry to hear Greg is in a horrible mood. I'm glad that you can look past it and not let it upset you. Keep thinking positive and have a relaxing, happy morning with your friends. We all love you xx


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I do that a lot when I'm on here, I'll just have to make sure I'm not working on anything that requires too much chart watching. :thumbup:


The reason I do so much easy knitting is that I can read or do KP while knitting.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> From me too... Happy Thanksgiving


And me!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now that I well understand- and the more you vegetate the less you do as well (well for me at least).


And me! I reckon I've earned my vegetating time. :lol:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, hope you all enjoyed your special day.
I've just been outside and discovered the new mini rose named The Fairy has bloomed, beside my fairy statue, Enjoy Fan


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Carrot pudding? Brown sugar sauce?Bth sound interesting.


Carrot pudding, think carrot cake but denser ( maybe). I think I posted the recipe before but will dig it out if you would like it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all enjoyed your special day.
> I've just been outside and discovered the new mini rose named The Fairy has bloomed, beside my fairy statue, Enjoy Fan


Very pretty & looks like lots of buds so you'll have lots more. You must have a lovely big yard.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, hope you are feeling better soon. I got p one morning this week with a sore throat, I tried that Throat Coat tea, it didn't taste very good but I gagged it down & it are seemed to do the trick.


Gwen that recipe must make a huge batch of fudge-4 pounds of sugar, wow.

I thought we were doing better about getting this puppy out often enough but got up to quite a mess this morning & a puddle just now. I can't believe how she's growing, eats like a wolf & then tries to eat the plastic dish I feed her from :roll:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Our yard is not that big but there is a lot of garden right round the house and two in the back patio area. It sure keeps me busy making sure it stays looking good.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I find something very satisfying in a job done! So, I slept fantastically and am already up and ready to go. I'm catching up with you with my first (and only) cup of coffee. I already have the laundry room picked up and have set up the coffee service next to the Keurig for guests to make their own hot chocolate, hot cider, tea or coffee. The table next to my chair is next and then onto finishing the guest rooms. I have to clear up the office/guest room from all the clutter I created yesterday while on the conference calls. Then on to the cooking which will be about 2 hours. Then shower, pretty up, and wait for everyone to arrive. It's a wonderful day!


Hope you are now having a lovely happy day with your family 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear, all that upheaval for no purpose, I am sorry about this Sonja!


Thanks Julie . Son looked a bit down today which was understandable especially when they told him to come back Monday and then phoned him up and said the stand in doctor had changed it to Thursday 
Which means if he doesn't get the equipment to have the chemo at home he will be in hospital for Christmas again


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Julie . Son looked a bit down today which was understandable especially when they told him to come back Monday and then phoned him up and said the stand in doctor had changed it to Thursday
> Which means if he doesn't get the equipment to have the chemo at home he will be in hospital for Christmas again


So many problems, wish I could wave a magic wand...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Our yard is not that big but there is a lot of garden right round the house and two in the back patio area. It sure keeps me busy making sure it stays looking good.


You would have loved my garden in Mt Eden/Sandringham, I had done so much landscaping at the back, two owners back had been a spinster lady who lived there all her life, and supplied the local florist. The owners in between had weeded out a lot, but there were many treasures still. This is going back to 1973-4.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Talk about price increases :shock: I heard on the news yesterday that there is a drug company in the U.S. that has increased the price of a medication by 5000 percent. The original cost was about $13 and is now $700+. Didn't get the name of the med. There was an uproar and they waffled but are still keeping to the high price. Maybe one of you knows about this and can give us some more info.


That is terrible , just preying on people who are sick . I hope there is an alternative they can use . I know here the government have stopped over 22 different types of cancer treatments from being free on the national health . That means that people who were getting certain treatments to prolong there lives will now have to find the money to pay for it or die 
Yet this government calls itself the caring government 
Won't say what I call them


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is terrible , just preying on people who are sick . I hope there is an alternative they can use . I know here the government have stopped over 22 different types of cancer treatments from being free on the national health . That means that people who were getting certain treatments to prolong there lives will now have to find the money to pay for it or die
> Yet this government calls itself the caring government
> Won't say what I call them


I read what Agnescr writes on facebook, she is quite the radical!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> What is being done to get your son's blood back up? When my friend's hemoglobin drops too low, she gets a blood transfusion.


No mention of a blood transfusion just told to go back next week . His doctor is on holiday this week so will wait to see what he says next week


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here are a few of the many things that have made me think of mom.


Beautiful momento s Daralene . You will look at these and remember happy times that you had with your mom . 
Hope you are having a lovely thanksgiving with your family 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> It will be good that you and DH will know that there will be foods that you will enjoy. I am so happy that you don't have to make the whole meal. My DH and sons make our holiday meals. I have to put away the food and clean up the dishes which I prefer anyway. I want to make sure food does not go to waste and the dishes are cleaned to my liking. I may not enjoy the task, but I do like things done a certain way. I actually was dishes throughout the day so it is not a daunting task at the end of the meal. We will eat mid-afternoon so that DS#1 can enjoy the meal before heading out to a long and exhausting night at work. He works retail and will be super busy this weekend. I made a breakfast casserole in the crockpot which DH and I have already enjoyed. DS#1 is sleeping in which is best. He will work 5 PM - 2 AM so sleeping in will be best for him.[/quote
> 
> The best meals are when someone else does the cooking
> I'm like you Mary I like things done a certain way and everything put back correctly . If husband tidies the kitchen I go in and put everything back in the places they should be in
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here they have a fob that will beep so you can find it, I've seen them advertised but haven't really seen them. Maybe you need something like that.
> My friend always had trouble finding her car in the parking lot, I bought her a keychain with a huge round thing that said" OK, I've found the keys, now where's that darn car" :lol:


That's me not the keys the car . I need a fob that you press and I sign pops up from the car saying here I am . Thought I found it last week , got real close before I realised there was a strange man sat in it 😱


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie I also couldn't imagine the velvetta in the fudge but you don't taste it all all. Really good.
> 
> Carol and her DH will be in mid day Friday and will leave sometime Sunday. Of course they are welcome to stay longer too. I am so excite about the visit. I love company coming. If you ever get the chance you would be most welcome to visit too. We aren't fancy at all an housework is a dirty work around here but I think we are comfy. Anyway, if you are coming to see the house you would be disappointed...LOL


It's your home Gwen if you your family and pets are happy that's all that counts . I would much rather visit you and your family than my SIL and her immaculately clean house With nothing out of place . I often wondered if she put the children away too 
Must say that my house is sparkling today . If I start to worry I either eat or clean today I cleaned might have had something to do with there not being any chocolate in the house 
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just wanted folks to know that I got a PM from Betty. She has been having computer problems and wanted to wish all a Happy Thanksgiving. She & her DH will be leaving for Atlanta on Sunday with a group from church to do some work for a charity (can't remember the name right now) and will return on the following Thursday. I am hopefully going to go meet up with her there.


I am thinking that she referenced doing something with Operation Christmas Child. Our church collects those boxes as well and sends them to antoher location. They might be a receiving site and then process them from there, but I could be wrong on that.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi there Melody, Gagesmom, just received your card thank you very much, our lounge room is looking bright and festive with cards coming from far and wide now. Fan


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's your home Gwen if you your family and pets are happy that's all that counts . I would much rather visit you and your family than my SIL and her immaculately clean house With nothing out of place . I often wondered if she put the children away too
> Must say that my house is sparkling today . If I start to worry I either eat or clean today I cleaned might have had something to do with there not being any chocolate in the house
> Sonja


I have a SIL like that too. Years ago when we had gone round to their new house to deliver a birthday present for one of my nieces, I was warning my boys not to make a mess upstairs with the toys (I didn't know then that she made the kids keep most if their toys in the garage :shock when another niece, from a different family, piped up, " It's ok Aunt Catherine, there's nothing to make a mess with anyway!" Out of the mouths of babes! :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I have a SIL like that too. Years ago when we had gone round to their new house to deliver a birthday present for one of my nieces, I was warning my boys not to make a mess upstairs with the toys (I didn't know then that she made the kids keep most if their toys in the garage :shock when another niece, from a different family, piped up, " It's ok Aunt Catherine, there's nothing to make a mess with anyway!" Out of the mouths of babes! :lol:


Don't you just love the honesty of children 😄


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am almost done with cleaning up the dishes from our big meal. I need to go shopping for a few groceries to make another breakfast casserole for a potluck at one of the stores DS#1 works for. I need to make it before I get too tired. I stayed up for 22 hours yesterday so I am tired today.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> I have a SIL like that too. Years ago when we had gone round to their new house to deliver a birthday present for one of my nieces, I was warning my boys not to make a mess upstairs with the toys (I didn't know then that she made the kids keep most if their toys in the garage :shock when another niece, from a different family, piped up, " It's ok Aunt Catherine, there's nothing to make a mess with anyway!" Out of the mouths of babes! :lol:


I had a sister who would not let her daughter read the books she was gifted as they might become a collector's item some day. I stopped giving the little girl gifts because she was never allowed to read her books and play with her toys. I felt bad, but no sense in spending money to give a gift and then the child is tortured to see it and not allowed to enjoy it. My sister would try to get me to gift cash, but I knew it would go to cigarettes instead of something for my niece. My boys were allowed to play with their toys. I didn't have time to think about collector's value. I would rather the boys play and learn about life through their playing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I had a sister who would not let her daughter read the books she was gifted as they might become a collector's item some day. I stopped giving the little girl gifts because she was never allowed to read her books and play with her toys. I felt bad, but no sense in spending money to give a gift and then the child is tortured to see it and not allowed to enjoy it. My sister would try to get me to gift cash, but I knew it would go to cigarettes instead of something for my niece. My boys were allowed to play with their toys. I didn't have time to think about collector's value. I would rather the boys play and learn about life through their playing.


How did your niece survive? How awful!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Julie . Son looked a bit down today which was understandable especially when they told him to come back Monday and then phoned him up and said the stand in doctor had changed it to Thursday
> Which means if he doesn't get the equipment to have the chemo at home he will be in hospital for Christmas again


Oh, no, I hope he gets the equipment, no fun to be in hospital at Christmas


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Not sure, but is this what you are talking about?
> 
> http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2015/09/daraprim-turing-pharmaceuticals-martin-shkreli/406546/
> It really is criminal in my thinking.


That's the one. I notice that they said they had to make a profit but really, that much!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here are a few of the many things that have made me think of mom.


Those are wonderful keepsakes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No mention of a blood transfusion just told to go back next week . His doctor is on holiday this week so will wait to see what he says next week


Usually when they say the " counts" are too low, they mean the white cell counts as opposed to the hemoglobin & a transfusion doesn't help that. It ususally rises after a few days. When the white count is too low your body has no infection fighting ability


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's me not the keys the car . I need a fob that you press and I sign pops up from the car saying here I am . Thought I found it last week , got real close before I realised there was a strange man sat in it 😱


  :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's your home Gwen if you your family and pets are happy that's all that counts . I would much rather visit you and your family than my SIL and her immaculately clean house With nothing out of place . I often wondered if she put the children away too
> Must say that my house is sparkling today . If I start to worry I either eat or clean today I cleaned might have had something to do with there not being any chocolate in the house
> Sonja


One of DHs cousins wife was like that. DH used to tease her that he liked to go in the bathroom just to move the towels around :lol: she was the nicest person but never had children & there was never anything out of place. They are the ones who passed away in the car accident last year.

I always say if you're coming to inspect my house, don't bother coming, if your coming for a visit youre always welcome.
:-D :-D


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am thinking that she referenced doing something with Operation Christmas Child. Our church collects those boxes as well and sends them to antoher location. They might be a receiving site and then process them from there, but I could be wrong on that.


Yes, that's the one. I had a message from her saying she was sick for a couple of days & then very busy getting ready for Thanksgving & the trip


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I have a SIL like that too. Years ago when we had gone round to their new house to deliver a birthday present for one of my nieces, I was warning my boys not to make a mess upstairs with the toys (I didn't know then that she made the kids keep most if their toys in the garage :shock when another niece, from a different family, piped up, " It's ok Aunt Catherine, there's nothing to make a mess with anyway!" Out of the mouths of babes! :lol:


My DIL has only 2 cousins in Canada & one has a little boy about the same age as my GD. He isn't allowed hardly any toys because it will make a mess, she also doesn't allow any TV or video games. Some people are a bit extreme in their ideas. I don't think they should be in front of the boob tube all day but some is OK


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I had a sister who would not let her daughter read the books she was gifted as they might become a collector's item some day. I stopped giving the little girl gifts because she was never allowed to read her books and play with her toys. I felt bad, but no sense in spending money to give a gift and then the child is tortured to see it and not allowed to enjoy it. My sister would try to get me to gift cash, but I knew it would go to cigarettes instead of something for my niece. My boys were allowed to play with their toys. I didn't have time to think about collector's value. I would rather the boys play and learn about life through their playing.


Good grief, that's crazy. My kids certainly played with everything they got.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Carrot pudding, think carrot cake but denser ( maybe). I think I posted the recipe before but will dig it out if you would like it.


While it sounds good I am trying to be sensible and not collect recipes like that.! Not easy to acheive here!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's your home Gwen if you your family and pets are happy that's all that counts . I would much rather visit you and your family than my SIL and her immaculately clean house With nothing out of place . I often wondered if she put the children away too
> Must say that my house is sparkling today . If I start to worry I either eat or clean today I cleaned might have had something to do with there not being any chocolate in the house
> Sonja


Cleaning the better option as well- acheives something and instead pf providing calories uses them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I had a sister who would not let her daughter read the books she was gifted as they might become a collector's item some day. I stopped giving the little girl gifts because she was never allowed to read her books and play with her toys. I felt bad, but no sense in spending money to give a gift and then the child is tortured to see it and not allowed to enjoy it. My sister would try to get me to gift cash, but I knew it would go to cigarettes instead of something for my niece. My boys were allowed to play with their toys. I didn't have time to think about collector's value. I would rather the boys play and learn about life through their playing.


How very sad for your niece. Not the life kids need (or should have). It's hard enough when there is no option for kids for reasons like health and poverty but no excuse when the itmes are there for them. Money more important than kids clearly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Usually when they say the " counts" are too low, they mean the white cell counts as opposed to the hemoglobin & a transfusion doesn't help that. It ususally rises after a few days. When the white count is too low your body has no infection fighting ability


And of course the chemo will drop them lower. And why so many on chemo get infections as a common side of chemo drugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I will see you all tomorrow. Of to the historic cricket match I mentione d yesterday and won't be back till late. Unless of course I am awake overnight again- but I rarely have more than 2 nights with poor sleep and I've just had 2 so should be good for tonight.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, hope the grandchild cooperates & you get to see your ball game.

I'm really having quite a time keeping the puppy in the porch today, she's been good until now but it seems the GKs stand at the top of the stairs so she thinks she should come up too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the recipe for the fudge so you don't have to go looking for it.


Thank you very much. It still sounds strange, but I'll take your word for it that it's good,


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....not worried; just there is so much dog fur it is like small little carpets of fur.....I swear I sweep daily and boom....it is back again. Buy then we do have 5 dogs!!!


We had a golden retriever for over 12 years so I know the fur syndrome.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Had a busy day running around with DGD who is staying here awhile. Just dropping in to say Happy Thanksgiving to all of you in the USA. I hope you all have a wonderful day with family and friends.


Thank you so much. Good to see you here and hope you are doing great.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, the pie and cranberry sauce were made yesterday and went to Marla's last night, the mashed taters, stuffing, and greenbean casserole are ready to go to Marla's and just be heated up, the turkey is almost done, another half hour of so, then to just make the gravy and haul it all over there, the kids are taking rolls and a cherry pie, so I think we'll have more than enough food.
> Seeing as how I do all the cooking, it'd be so much easier if I just got more seating in my house and everyone came here. :roll:
> So if I don't get back on here tonight, you all have a great day, whether you are celebrating Thanksgiving or just a regular Thurs/Fri, I hope it's a wonderful day.
> Thank you all for being you!!!!


Sounds like a good Thanksgiving. Our was wonderful. The food came together expecially well especially the gravy! Guests brought wonderful appetizers and the desserts were great.

I need to let Marianne know that DSIL brought over a cranberry cake that she saw Marianne had posted on Facebook. It was delicious. It will be an early night for me and some fun time tomorrow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> way behind - between computer problems - and not feeling good i have spent a lot of the last two days horizontal. i'm up and showered ready to go to phyllis's for dinner at one but don't think i will be staying real long - we will see. i am just weary - not sure if my sore throat is a sore throat or just sinus drainage - think it is the latter. these weather changes and changes in pressure just do me in.
> 
> heather and family should be there about right now or soon will be - they left indy at nine-thirty - and it is freeway the entire way except the last five or so miles. i think heather is staying over so she can she her friend sandra - dan and rebecca have to work tomorrow. rachel and her dan will pick heather up and take her to indy with them.
> 
> ...


Sorry that you're not up to scratch,Sam. Hope it's just sinus problems. Hope you're feeling well enough to enjoy your Thanksgiving.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> bull crap - one can never ask ones doctor too many questions - they need to be reminded if it were not for you and people like you they would not have a job. --- sam


I just had a post from one of our major hospitals about doctor visits. Apparently, you can only ask so many questions in a 15 minute period and then have to come back for another appointment. They have also said that an annual check up isn't in the best interest of the patient. I used to have a really good relationship with my doctor and he was more like a friend. I felt that he really cared about my health. I'm now with a health clinic and don't feel that closeness to my doctor.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all enjoyed your special day.
> I've just been outside and discovered the new mini rose named The Fairy has bloomed, beside my fairy statue, Enjoy Fan


How wonderful that you have so many beautiful roses. I always get such a happy feeling when I see such pretty flowers. I miss having roses in my garden.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Julie . Son looked a bit down today which was understandable especially when they told him to come back Monday and then phoned him up and said the stand in doctor had changed it to Thursday
> Which means if he doesn't get the equipment to have the chemo at home he will be in hospital for Christmas again


Not good news. Feel bad for all of you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I hope all of you had a wonderful Thanksgiving and reflected on all the positive things in your life. Wishing you many more.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello, Everyone!

This is my first chance to sit or to get on the computer since last evening.

Hope your holiday activities were a joy and a blessing to all of you. We prepared for at least 200 people at Susan's Center and had less than 100 attend our Thanksgiving meal. It was a lovely day weather-wise, so perhaps many had an opportunity to eat with family or friends. When the regulars show up for meals through the rest of the holiday weekend, they will be quite surprised with the great-tasting variety of foods. Many compliments given for the great tasting meal. 

I was cooking and serving and directing others from 8 AM this morning until final cleanup about 5 PM today. So many older men and younger black men came today. I felt so sad for so many of them but grateful for the opportunity to feed and chat with them--and to express our gratitude for their coming to share a part of their day with us. Paula and Don even managed to assist a young woman with a good-sized package of barely used clothing and a ride home, for she live a good distance from the Center.

Thank you to all for the good wishes from KPers across the waters and this hemisphere. Bless you all and much love to each of your, dearest friends.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just made one pumpkin pie. It was good; grandkids enoyed it. 


thewren said:


> what kind of pies? heidi made four pumpkin pies for today. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No I didn't make my own velvetta this time but did save te recipe to try to do it. I took some of it to DD for dinner an everyone there (included her MIL and other DH relatives) loved it. I then told the it was ade with velvetta and they were stunned. Couldn't believe I didn't have to watch for temperatures etc and how easy it was. Really good stuff Sam.


thewren said:


> will be anxious to see what you think - did you make your own velveta? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes, it makes 5 1/2 pounds. Ought to last DH quite awhile. 


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, hope you are feeling better soon. I got p one morning this week with a sore throat, I tried that Throat Coat tea, it didn't taste very good but I gagged it down & it are seemed to do the trick.
> 
> Gwen that recipe must make a huge batch of fudge-4 pounds of sugar, wow.
> 
> I thought we were doing better about getting this puppy out often enough but got up to quite a mess this morning & a puddle just now. I can't believe how she's growing, eats like a wolf & then tries to eat the plastic dish I feed her from :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is it Mary...I just couldn't remember the name of it.


pacer said:


> I am thinking that she referenced doing something with Operation Christmas Child. Our church collects those boxes as well and sends them to antoher location. They might be a receiving site and then process them from there, but I could be wrong on that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That poor child! I never understood folks that did that. Our kids always played with their toys too.


pacer said:


> I had a sister who would not let her daughter read the books she was gifted as they might become a collector's item some day. I stopped giving the little girl gifts because she was never allowed to read her books and play with her toys. I felt bad, but no sense in spending money to give a gift and then the child is tortured to see it and not allowed to enjoy it. My sister would try to get me to gift cash, but I knew it would go to cigarettes instead of something for my niece. My boys were allowed to play with their toys. I didn't have time to think about collector's value. I would rather the boys play and learn about life through their playing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well it is getting pretty late so I'm going to get off of this for the nght. Sounds like everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving; OhioJoy you gave many folks a blessing and something to be thankful for. Jewels for your heavenly crown for sure. Sam hope you are feeling better. Sonja will be praying that yur son gets what he needs soon; the hosptal really needs to get their act together on a consistant basis. Margaret hope you were able to enjoy the game. {{{Hugs}}}.....gwen


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Budasha, yes they're putting on a great show this spring, I have 16 rose bushes altogether, it's been super seeing my new ones blooming for the first time out back. It sounds like everyone has had a wonderful Thanksgiving Day, lots of fun laughter and full tummies, just as it should be. It's not one of our NZ traditions, but have enjoyed reading everyone's comments on it, and I am very thankful to you all for your friendship across the miles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The first shot I've seen for a while from Kaikoura, The Factory. The photographer had to 'desaturate' it or the colours were unbelievable.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow Julie, it looks like a fiery sky, from the big fire outbreak going on in Marlborough area. I know you don't have tv but it's on news right now, very scary indeed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wow Julie, it looks like a fiery sky, from the big fire outbreak going on in Marlborough area. I know you don't have tv but it's on news right now, very scary indeed.


I gather the fire is rather serious, and has broken out near Ward, too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well I will see you all tomorrow. Of to the historic cricket match I mentione d yesterday and won't be back till late. Unless of course I am awake overnight again- but I rarely have more than 2 nights with poor sleep and I've just had 2 so should be good for tonight.


Hope it was a good match Margaret


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Usually when they say the " counts" are too low, they mean the white cell counts as opposed to the hemoglobin & a transfusion doesn't help that. It ususally rises after a few days. When the white count is too low your body has no infection fighting ability


That's what I was thinking too , oh well just have to be next week instead now 
I think they were planning something special for Christmas as this will be there first together as a married couple


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a good Thanksgiving. Our was wonderful. The food came together expecially well especially the gravy! Guests brought wonderful appetizers and the desserts were great.
> 
> I need to let Marianne know that DSIL brought over a cranberry cake that she saw Marianne had posted on Facebook. It was delicious. It will be an early night for me and some fun time tomorrow.


Glad you had a wonderful time Jeanette


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here are a few of the many things that have made me think of mom.


Lovely memories. HUGS


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> way behind - between computer problems - and not feeling good i have spent a lot of the last two days horizontal. i'm up and showered ready to go to phyllis's for dinner at one but don't think i will be staying real long - we will see. i am just weary - not sure if my sore throat is a sore throat or just sinus drainage - think it is the latter. these weather changes and changes in pressure just do me in.
> 
> heather and family should be there about right now or soon will be - they left indy at nine-thirty - and it is freeway the entire way except the last five or so miles. i think heather is staying over so she can she her friend sandra - dan and rebecca have to work tomorrow. rachel and her dan will pick heather up and take her to indy with them.
> 
> ...


I hope you are feeling better now Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> bull crap - one can never ask ones doctor too many questions - they need to be reminded if it were not for you and people like you they would not have a job. --- sam


Agree. SAM.... you made me laugh with the "bull crap" LOL I used to say it years ago... but havent heard it for a very long time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Hello, Everyone!
> 
> This is my first chance to sit or to get on the computer since last evening.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a busy but wonderful thanksgiving Joy . You and your family helped so many and at least the food is not going to waste 
I think that everyone that visited you yesterday will remember this thanksgiving day and more to come over the week end 
Hope you have time to relax a little too 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here is something to make you all smile 
What do you think of my stags don't think any of them would get to pull Santa's sleigh &#128516;


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is something to make you all smile
> What do you think of my stags don't think any of them would get to pull Santa's sleigh 😄


Wow Sonja, that looks fantastic! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I am all caught up. Have stayed home today pretty much, tired and headache and feeling blah. Oh well could be a lot worse.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Ha Ha.... I just saw this on FB.... so cute and funny


It was on a site called over 60.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is something to make you all smile
> What do you think of my stags don't think any of them would get to pull Santa's sleigh 😄


That is beautiful very well done. 👍👍👍😍


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Ha Ha.... I just saw this on FB.... so cute and funny
> 
> It was on a site called over 60.


That's funny 😀


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> That is beautiful very well done. 👍👍👍😍


Thank you Caren and Cathy . I'm happy with it so far .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is something to make you all smile
> What do you think of my stags don't think any of them would get to pull Santa's sleigh 😄


Your colourwork is brilliant, Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I like the little 'old' ladies!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like the little 'old' ladies!


 :thumbup: Made me laugh.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your colourwork is brilliant, Sonja!


Thank you Julie I do enjoy knitting in colour . I found a couple of beautiful blankets that I would love to make . One I is a colourful baby blanket that I will definitely make after Christmas . The other one is more intricate so doubtful I will make it but I sure can admire it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie I do enjoy knitting in colour . I found a couple of beautiful blankets that I would love to make . One I is a colourful baby blanket that I will definitely make after Christmas . The other one is more intricate so doubtful I will make it but I sure can admire it


If anyone could do 'intricate' it would be you, Sonja!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> If anyone could do 'intricate' it would be you, Sonja!


Oh yes I agree, Sonja you could do intricate easily. 👍👍


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thought I'd share this this morning. I think I'd like to make these cookies.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ha Ha.... I just saw this on FB.... so cute and funny
> 
> It was on a site called over 60.


From what I understand, these girls are the children of Brett Bairer who was the hostess for the Knit and Crochet Now TV show. I think they are adorable.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, I hope you're feeling better.

Sonja, the colorwork is great. I'm having a problem finding some red yarn where the color doesn't bleed. 

Fan, your flowers are beautiful.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is something to make you all smile
> What do you think of my stags don't think any of them would get to pull Santa's sleigh 😄


Sonja, the stag faces all look as if they have different personalities and are looking in different directions and are not just blank faces looking straight forward. You are clever!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share this this morning. I think I'd like to make these cookies.


What fun to see your tree and decorations, but to look out the window and see a bit of the neighborhood is fun too!!!!
Love the cookies you are going to be making. I'm sure my DGC would love those too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, so sorry to hear you are under the weather. Hope you were able to enjoy the food and company. Sad that you aren't tip top. Healing wishes coming your way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here are a few of the many things that have made me think of mom.


Very nice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Rookie, wow, you have so much done. It sounds quite lovely and I suspect you are quite the hostess. I wish I had half your energy. Have a very special day. I know one of the things your family will be thankful for and that's you.
> 
> SchoolHouse Press is putting out a new book:
> http://www.schoolhousepress.com/new/in-the-footsteps-of-sheep.html
> ...


Thank you for the link, I've marked that to try to order. 
I hope that you were able to get your migraine to diminish so that you could enjoy the day properly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens, what a special and marvelous thing to do on Thanksgiving. I can't imagine how exhausted you were but yet energized at the same time by caring for so many in need. How very special. Must say I am thankful to know you.

Swedenme, how beautiful your knitting is. So creative. I love it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you for the link, I've marked that to try to order.
> I hope that you were able to get your migraine to diminish so that you could enjoy the day properly.


I should try and order it too. Thank you. Yes, I got it to diminish and enjoyed the day very properly. My DGD gave me a necklace she made and then did cartwheels for us all day, except when we were eating. She is taking gymnastics but said she taught herself to do cartwheels. I guess since she is young she said all we do is walk on a beam and fall into a pit. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: There was way too much food, as is typical. I guess people won't have to cook for a while.

Hope your Thanksgiving was wonderful also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello everyone.
> First and foremost I would like to wish all my American ktp family Happy Thanksgiving. May you all enjoy a wonderful day of giving thanks and friends and family.❤
> 
> Greg and Gage are gone and it is 8:45am. Greg is in a horrible mood but I don't really care. I am leaving at 9:30 to go for coffee with my best friend from high school and my best friend Nicole who kept everyone on here up to date while I was in the hospital. I look past his negative to a positive. 👍
> ...


Thank you for the Thanksgiving wishes, I hope you had a wonderful day and that Greg is in a much better humor by now, but just keep you chin up and go on in your happy manner, he'll get himself sorted. 
I need to get dressed and ready to go, Marla will be here in about 30-45 minutes so we can go get the grocery shopping and a few other things done this morning and get home at a reasonable time. Hope today is a great another great day for you. 
HUGS!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hope you feel better soon, Sam.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I believe I may have finally gotten caught up with this week's tea party. Happy Thanksgiving to those who will be celebrating it today. I am so thankful for a 3 day weekend. I was up for 22 hours yesterday so that I could get some things done. The dishes are all caught up and I made a crockpot breakfast casserole. I made a child size mitten yesterday and went shopping and made dinner. Today I get to do some housework and some knitting. Tonight I will make another breakfast casserole for a potluck at one of the stores that DS#1 works at. He won't be working at that store this weekend, but we will still provide for the potluck as we think of those who will not be able to get out to get a bite to eat. Matthew and I will go to the fabric store tomorrow to get some fleece for his bed. It will be 70% off tomorrow vs. full price yesterday. They were kind enough to set aside the bolt of fabric so Matthew can have what he really wants. He has to feel all the fabric to decide what he can tolerate. He has to do this with clothing as well. Yesterday we bought some flannel for baby receiving blankets. We bought enough for 31 blankets. Matthew and I will also go shopping for a new mattress for his bed. He is afraid the mattress stores will be too busy tomorrow, but I think he will be wrong on that thought. I am wondering if that is part of the cause of his pain in the chest area. His mattress is in bad shape.
> 
> Darowil...I am so excited for you and the family in the soon arrival of the baby.
> 
> ...


You are always so busy. 
It's very thoughtful of you to make the casserole for his co-workers even though he won't be there, as someone who's missed many a lunch by being to busy at work, it will be greatly appreciated, I know. 
I hope that the stores are not to busy for Matthew, I agree, I don't think the mattress stores should be too bad, I certainly hope not anyway. 
I love that you all have such wonderful shops that work with you on things like the fabric for Matthew, they are a blessing and help. 
Hope you have a great day out there, and not too bad traffic.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Ha Ha.... I just saw this on FB.... so cute and funny
> 
> It was on a site called over 60.


Absolutely adorable!!! :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gagesmom, so sad that Greg can't enjoy his life more, but especially sad that he is this way with you and Gage. I admire your attitude and am so glad you are able to get together with friends.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope the power is OK now. Here we have lots of power trouble, it's the brown-outs that really raise havoc with electronics. It blew the circuit board on my sewing machine, was going to cost $350 to repair & I had only paid $125 for it so bought a new one instead. Now I have a power conditioner on the plug.


 Marla's power came back on around 830 pm or so, she said, so not too bad, I guess ours blinked again around 530am but that was the end of that, we had nice big fat snowflakes coming down most of the day, but it hasn't really amounted to much, thankfully, it's to be pretty cold the next several days, I'm not ready for winter coat weather, I was really enjoying "just sweater" weather. :roll: 
Oh well, I'll try to channel Caren and enjoy it as much as I can. lol
At least I know we won't have snow nearly as deep as she got in NY, or at least I hope not. 
I never thought about the power surge taking out the sewing machine, thankfully I have a really good surge protector/power bar that I plug the sewing machine into as that is where the second laptop is plugged in, I'm very glad you said something about that though, because now if I go to sew in a different room I'll be sure to have a good surge protector.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I want to thank all of you for all your get well wishes and your prayers. I am starting to feel much better - went to the doctor yesterday and he took out all 32(!) staples, but I still have a drain for another week. Taking the staples out has stopped a lot of the discomfort I was feeling and that has helped a lot. Bob and I even went to the grocery store after my appointment. We just grabbed a few things, but the walking made me feel better.
> 
> Tuesday I got out to JoAnn fabrics and got the flannel for the grand kids Christmas pajamas. That was an ordeal, but the manager came over to ask why I hadn't been in at 6 a.m. when they opened (a long-standing tradition of mine). When I told her about my surgery, she helped me get my stuff into my cart and then got me a chair while she cut my fabric. I'm going to send an e-mail to JoAnn's headquarters to tell them how good she was to me - she is just a lovely young woman.
> 
> ...


 So glad that you are doing much better, and do take your time to heal, someone I work with had ignored his gall bladder problems and it had shrivelled and died, he was out for a couple months. 
Wonderful shop people that we have around, I am so glad, they make shopping at their shops so much more enjoyable and create loyal customers, when we get good service, we do continue to go back. 
 Are you letting Bob use your mixer to make your pies? I don't think I can ever let David too close to mine, he'd be trying to figure out if he could power a lawn mower or something with it. lol
I'm sure the grands were so happy to see you, I hope you had them fetch and carry for you so that you could take it easy. 
Love and hugs for you!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I really do need to get off here or I'll still be in my nightgown when Marla gets here in a few minutes. 
Have a great day you all, anyone out shopping, have a safe and fruitful day. 
HUGS to one and all!!!!!! Pass it on.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Speaking of DH's that are in bad moods. I have a niece that I just found out is married to a verbally abusive husband. He is from another culture and he wants her home all the time and if she goes out with friends he won't talk to her for the rest of the night or the next day. This niece has the biggest heart I have ever seen and spreads her enthusiasm for life to all around her. She taught in the inner-city and was able to reach kids who were unreachable. They all loved her. She told her husband that I will call H as he is not DH unless you change the D, that she can't be kept in a cage, that she needs to fly and he told her his intent was to keep her in that cage and clip her wings. Her FIL told her once that H reminds him of an uncle, who sadly is an uncle who killed his wife. The state law will not allow her to leave the state with her 2 sons and she was afraid for her life when she tried to leave. Things have calmed down, but she is in a different state and has a wonderful lawyer helping her, but chances of getting to leave and move home are slim to none. Of course, he is trying desperately to get her to come back to him and with not being able to move where her support system is, she probably will. She is a smart young lady and started a program for students who are sick to be able to be tutored and get all their lessons online. I don't know the details, but it is used by the school system. She did it part-time from home but it is now being expanded and they want her full-time, so she will be ok financially, thank goodness. I remember how in love she was but also remembered hearing after she was married that he had made her sign a nuptial the night before the wedding. Hmmmm. He was poor and she was helping support him so he could set up his practice and now he is doing quite well. I think that often when there is a very special woman, men like this latch onto them hoping it will change them, or for whatever reason, but then end up trying to crush them. Mel seems like this loving and big hearted type of woman too. Big hugs to you Mel.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I really do need to get off here or I'll still be in my nightgown when Marla gets here in a few minutes.
> Have a great day you all, anyone out shopping, have a safe and fruitful day.
> HUGS to one and all!!!!!! Pass it on.


Have fun. I have to get off and get ready to meet a bunch of friends for lunch in Clifton Springs, a lovely little town.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula wrote:
Hi, everyone! I want to thank all of you for all your get well wishes and your prayers. I am starting to feel much better - went to the doctor yesterday and he took out all 32(!) staples, but I still have a drain for another week. Taking the staples out has stopped a lot of the discomfort I was feeling and that has helped a lot. Bob and I even went to the grocery store after my appointment. We just grabbed a few things, but the walking made me feel better.

Tuesday I got out to JoAnn fabrics and got the flannel for the grand kids Christmas pajamas. That was an ordeal, but the manager came over to ask why I hadn't been in at 6 a.m. when they opened (a long-standing tradition of mine). When I told her about my surgery, she helped me get my stuff into my cart and then got me a chair while she cut my fabric. I'm going to send an e-mail to JoAnn's headquarters to tell them how good she was to me - she is just a lovely young woman.

Today, I am very thankful for my family and Church friends who have taken very good care of me. My house smells like a flower shop - just lovely. I'm also thankful for all of my Tea Party friends all over the world - thank you again for all your good thoughts and prayers.

When I complained yesterday to the doctor that I wasn't feeling as good as I wanted to - he said to me "You have to remember that you were VERY sick". I guess I didn't realize till that moment how serious my condition had been. (Denial is a wonderful thing sometimes). So now I have given myself permission to take it easy and come back slowly, instead of trying to do more than I should. Today, I'm only doing the pudding pies that I've been doing for years and that my grand kids just love. Don't worry most of the work will be done by Bob and my big mixer!

Guess I'd better go and get the pies started - dinner is later this afternoon and I want a nap before 8 grand kids swarm me!

Love and grateful hugs to all of you,
Paula
_______________________________________

So wonderful to hear from you. Shocking to think of yourself as being that sick. Glad you are out of some of the discomfort now but I guess it is quite a recovery. Healing wishes coming your way for a complete recovery. You are something else already making puddings and buying fabric. So glad the saleslady was so kind. Take care and hope your Thanksgiving dinner was very special for all of you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Speaking of DH's that are in bad moods. I have a niece that I just found out is married to a verbally abusive husband. He is from another culture and he wants her home all the time and if she goes out with friends he won't talk to her for the rest of the night or the next day. This niece has the biggest heart I have ever seen and spreads her enthusiasm for life to all around her. She taught in the inner-city and was able to reach kids who were unreachable. They all loved her. She told her husband that I will call H as he is not DH unless you change the D, that she can't be kept in a cage, that she needs to fly and he told her his intent was to keep her in that cage and clip her wings. Her FIL told her once that H reminds him of an uncle, who sadly is an uncle who killed his wife. The state law will not allow her to leave the state with her 2 sons and she was afraid for her life when she tried to leave. Things have calmed down, but she is in a different state and has a wonderful lawyer helping her, but chances of getting to leave and move home are slim to none. Of course, he is trying desperately to get her to come back to him and with not being able to move where her support system is, she probably will. She is a smart young lady and started a program for students who are sick to be able to be tutored and get all their lessons online. I don't know the details, but it is used by the school system. She did it part-time from home but it is now being expanded and they want her full-time, so she will be ok financially, thank goodness. I remember how in love she was but also remembered hearing after she was married that he had made her sign a nuptial the night before the wedding. Hmmmm. He was poor and she was helping support him so he could set up his practice and now he is doing quite well. I think that often when there is a very special woman, men like this latch onto them hoping it will change them, or for whatever reason, but then end up trying to crush them. Mel seems like this loving and big hearted type of woman too. Big hugs to you Mel.


That does not sound like a healthy relationship, hopefully she can remain out of it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pacer, it is kind of you to do so much work for others. I think that you may be right about Matthew's problem being partly at least due to his poor mattress. Sleeping awkwardly can cause all kinds of problems. I hope he is able to find one that is suitable.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is something to make you all smile
> What do you think of my stags don't think any of them would get to pull Santa's sleigh 😄


Wow! That's beautiful, is it going to be a pillow?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I sometimes think marrying someone from another culture can cause problems, especially some cultures that the man is the boss. Not really the way most of us were raised & can really be a problem when they meet so called defiance with abuse. I hope your poor niece can get the situation sorted out.


Cashmeregma said:


> Speaking of DH's that are in bad moods. I have a niece that I just found out is married to a verbally abusive husband. He is from another culture and he wants her home all the time and if she goes out with friends he won't talk to her for the rest of the night or the next day. This niece has the biggest heart I have ever seen and spreads her enthusiasm for life to all around her. She taught in the inner-city and was able to reach kids who were unreachable. They all loved her. She told her husband that I will call H as he is not DH unless you change the D, that she can't be kept in a cage, that she needs to fly and he told her his intent was to keep her in that cage and clip her wings. Her FIL told her once that H reminds him of an uncle, who sadly is an uncle who killed his wife. The state law will not allow her to leave the state with her 2 sons and she was afraid for her life when she tried to leave. Things have calmed down, but she is in a different state and has a wonderful lawyer helping her, but chances of getting to leave and move home are slim to none. Of course, he is trying desperately to get her to come back to him and with not being able to move where her support system is, she probably will. She is a smart young lady and started a program for students who are sick to be able to be tutored and get all their lessons online. I don't know the details, but it is used by the school system. She did it part-time from home but it is now being expanded and they want her full-time, so she will be ok financially, thank goodness. I remember how in love she was but also remembered hearing after she was married that he had made her sign a nuptial the night before the wedding. Hmmmm. He was poor and she was helping support him so he could set up his practice and now he is doing quite well. I think that often when there is a very special woman, men like this latch onto them hoping it will change them, or for whatever reason, but then end up trying to crush them. Mel seems like this loving and big hearted type of woman too. Big hugs to you Mel.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, you must be exhausted from all the cooking & cleaning, that's a tremendous crowd to cook for.

Sam, hope you are feeling back to normal now.

Sonja, if anyone can master a complicated pattern it's you. Hope you can have a special Christmas for the newlyweds & DS doesn't end up in hospital for Christmas.

Fan, thanks for posting all the lovely flower photos, it's nice to see them when my garden is u under snow for the next several months.

Caren, cute little tree, love the stockings. Ive seen those cookies on FB, cute idea.

I forget who posted the baby, old ladies.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I sometimes think marrying someone from another culture can cause problems, especially some cultures that the man is the boss. Not really the way most of us were raised & can really be a problem when they meet so called defiance with abuse. I hope your poor niece can get the situation sorted out.


I too hope your neice's lawyer can help her, and that she has the strength to stay away. These controllers only seem to get worse, not better. Can't her father in law or other relatives make him see sense enough to at least let her live in peace?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That does not sound like a healthy relationship, hopefully she can remain out of it.


Agreed.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What fun to see your tree and decorations, but to look out the window and see a bit of the neighborhood is fun too!!!!
> Love the cookies you are going to be making. I'm sure my DGC would love those too.


Thank you! I have made one stocking to represent each of my children if I have time there will be a mitten representing their significant other. Lastly a hat for each grandchild, only the two legged ones. The fur babies will have to wait for another year.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> I too hope your neice's lawyer can help her, and that she has the strength to stay away. These controllers only seem to get worse, not better. Can't her father in law or other relatives make him see sense enough to at least let her live in peace?


I hope so too. It seems so unfair the way the laws are but they changed them to protect the fathers. Apparently not well enough thought through. My SIL, her DH and nieces brothers are traveling out there and trying to stay with her taking turns doing it. I sure hope she does t go back but know when they are leaving is the most dangerous time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share this this morning. I think I'd like to make these cookies.


Like your pictures Caren and your stockings are beautiful 
Have you been using Skype to keep in touch with your family and friends 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I sometimes think marrying someone from another culture can cause problems, especially some cultures that the man is the boss. Not really the way most of us were raised & can really be a problem when they meet so called defiance with abuse. I hope your poor niece can get the situation sorted out.


Thanks Bonnie. Sadly, you are right as I have learned from friends. It isn't always a failure but tragically often is from hat I have learned. Just think that the laws should t be one sided but fair and just. As we've learned. Even here on KTP, that is t always so. I'm here at the restaurant waiting for friends to arrive and I'm glad I was able to get on here as I was about 25 min. Early. My friends and I always meet at this restaurant once a yeAr. Nice tradition.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, I hope you're feeling better.
> 
> Sonja, the colorwork is great. I'm having a problem finding some red yarn where the color doesn't bleed.
> 
> Fan, your flowers are beautiful.


This is the same red yarn I used last year when I made my Christmas star Afghan and the cushion in my avatar and both have been washed and no colour run or transfer of colour at all . Luckily I got quite a bit of this colour last year as I don't think they have any in this year


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Like your pictures Caren and your stockings are beautiful
> Have you been using Skype to keep in touch with your family and friends
> Sonja


Thank you ! I haven't been using skype but do chat a bit with them every day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Sonja, the stag faces all look as if they have different personalities and are looking in different directions and are not just blank faces looking straight forward. You are clever!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Speaking of DH's that are in bad moods. I have a niece that I just found out is married to a verbally abusive husband. He is from another culture and he wants her home all the time and if she goes out with friends he won't talk to her for the rest of the night or the next day. This niece has the biggest heart I have ever seen and spreads her enthusiasm for life to all around her. She taught in the inner-city and was able to reach kids who were unreachable. They all loved her. She told her husband that I will call H as he is not DH unless you change the D, that she can't be kept in a cage, that she needs to fly and he told her his intent was to keep her in that cage and clip her wings. Her FIL told her once that H reminds him of an uncle, who sadly is an uncle who killed his wife. The state law will not allow her to leave the state with her 2 sons and she was afraid for her life when she tried to leave. Things have calmed down, but she is in a different state and has a wonderful lawyer helping her, but chances of getting to leave and move home are slim to none. Of course, he is trying desperately to get her to come back to him and with not being able to move where her support system is, she probably will. She is a smart young lady and started a program for students who are sick to be able to be tutored and get all their lessons online. I don't know the details, but it is used by the school system. She did it part-time from home but it is now being expanded and they want her full-time, so she will be ok financially, thank goodness. I remember how in love she was but also remembered hearing after she was married that he had made her sign a nuptial the night before the wedding. Hmmmm. He was poor and she was helping support him so he could set up his practice and now he is doing quite well. I think that often when there is a very special woman, men like this latch onto them hoping it will change them, or for whatever reason, but then end up trying to crush them. Mel seems like this loving and big hearted type of woman too. Big hugs to you Mel.


What an awful situation for your niece and her children to be in . Her family must be worried about the situation . I hope she stays strong and does not go back to him if not for her own sake then for the children . They do not want to grow up with such a controlling verbally abusive person as their role model and what happens when the verbal abuse turns to physical abuse 
As it does in so many cases 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you ! I haven't been using skype but do chat a bit with them every day.


That's good to hear at least it will ease any thoughts of missing them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! That's beautiful, is it going to be a pillow?


Thank you Bonnie and yes . Debating wether to knit the back or use fabric


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, you must be exhausted from all the cooking & cleaning, that's a tremendous crowd to cook for.
> 
> Sam, hope you are feeling back to normal now.
> 
> ...


I'm crossing my fingers he does not end up in hospital this week end as he is not very well at all today . That's where I've been most of the day as I didn't want him to be on his own . He seems to just have a cold with a bit of a cough 
No temperature as yet so fingers crossed it goes without causing any problems 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm crossing my fingers he does not end up in hospital this week end as he is not very well at all today . That's where I've been most of the day as I didn't want him to be on his own . He seems to just have a cold with a bit of a cough
> No temperature as yet so fingers crossed it goes without causing any problems
> Sonja


Prayers coming your way.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Prayers coming your way.


Thank you Julie . He seemed to be holding his own , but i know from before how everything can change so quickly


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie . He seemed to be holding his own , but i know from before how everything can change so quickly


I can only think positive for you, and keep praying.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can only think positive for you, and keep praying.


That's all I can do.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

What a wonderful Thanksgiving we had. There were 14 of us for dinner. DH and I started the cooking and gave out so the kids finished up. We had so much food! I made a cranberry jello salad and a vegetable plate and they weren't touched. DH bought the pies and he got 5 pies. Needless to say, we have a lot of pie left. I still have some dishes to do but that is not a problem. I could have used paper plates but I so hate paper plates. There is so much to be thankful for and my wonderful family is one of them. I feel so blessed!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's good to hear at least it will ease any thoughts of missing them


Yes it does make it easier


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is the same red yarn I used last year when I made my Christmas star Afghan and the cushion in my avatar and both have been washed and no colour run or transfer of colour at all . Luckily I got quite a bit of this colour last year as I don't think they have any in this year


Could you let me know what brand of yarn you have? Maybe I can get it here in the states. I need to crochet a firetruck applique' for a baby's bib so it's out of cotton and I think I'll just have to take the time to rinse and set the color.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm crossing my fingers he does not end up in hospital this week end as he is not very well at all today . That's where I've been most of the day as I didn't want him to be on his own . He seems to just have a cold with a bit of a cough
> No temperature as yet so fingers crossed it goes without causing any problems
> Sonja


Hope he's feeling better by the time you get this note. Sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope he's feeling better by the time you get this note. Sending prayers and hugs.


From me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hello, Everyone!
> 
> This is my first chance to sit or to get on the computer since last evening.
> 
> ...


How wonderful of you and the others to give up your Thanksgiving Day to provide for the needy. I hope when you got home, you were able to rest and enjoy the rest of the evening.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Could you let me know what brand of yarn you have? Maybe I can get it here in the states. I need to crochet a firetruck applique' for a baby's bib so it's out of cotton and I think I'll just have to take the time to rinse and set the color.


this is what it looks like It looks orangey in the picture but it is definitely red and it was £1.19p for a 100g


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The first shot I've seen for a while from Kaikoura, The Factory. The photographer had to 'desaturate' it or the colours were unbelievable.


All I can say is "wow".


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is something to make you all smile
> What do you think of my stags don't think any of them would get to pull Santa's sleigh 😄


Good job!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ha Ha.... I just saw this on FB.... so cute and funny
> 
> It was on a site called over 60.


That is so cute....two little chubbies.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope he's feeling better by the time you get this note. Sending prayers and hugs.


I've just spoke to him about 20 minutes ago and he's still full of cold but holding his own , hopefully he can get a full nights sleep ( doubtful ) and feel better in the morning


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share this this morning. I think I'd like to make these cookies.


Thanks for sharing. Show us a picture if you do make the cookies.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I should try and order it too. Thank you. Yes, I got it to diminish and enjoyed the day very properly. My DGD gave me a necklace she made and then did cartwheels for us all day, except when we were eating. She is taking gymnastics but said she taught herself to do cartwheels. I guess since she is young she said all we do is walk on a beam and fall into a pit. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: There was way too much food, as is typical. I guess people won't have to cook for a while.
> 
> Hope your Thanksgiving was wonderful also.


Glad you enjoyed your Thanksgiving and received that special gift from your DGD.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Good job!


Thank you Liz was hoping to have it finished tonight but got reading and never picked it up . Will never get everything finished for Christmas if I don't stop getting sidetracked

Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> Hope you feel better soon, Sam.


Me too,.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry i have not been on much - i have a dingy of a cold and it has settled in my chest - you should hear me cough - i will catch up on last week's eventually. anyhow - meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-374830-1.html#8300840


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Bonnie. Sadly, you are right as I have learned from friends. It isn't always a failure but tragically often is from hat I have learned. Just think that the laws should t be one sided but fair and just. As we've learned. Even here on KTP, that is t always so. I'm here at the restaurant waiting for friends to arrive and I'm glad I was able to get on here as I was about 25 min. Early. My friends and I always meet at this restaurant once a yeAr. Nice tradition.


I hope your niece realizes that things won't change if she returns. Sometimes it just get worse.

Enjoy your get-together with your friends. Good friends are hard to find .


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry i have not been on much - i have a dingy of a cold and it has settled in my chest - you should hear me cough - i will catch up on last week's eventually. anyhow - meet me here. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-374830-1.html#8300840


Sam, so sorry that you're still feeling rotten. There's nothing worse than having a chest cold. Ask me how I know. I always think I'm going to cough my guts up. No fun. Get better soon. Too bad you don't have a hot bod to curl up against :lol: :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sorry i have not been on much - i have a dingy of a cold and it has settled in my chest - you should hear me cough - i will catch up on last week's eventually. anyhow - meet me here. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-374830-1.html#8300840


Hope you feel better soon Sam although chesty coughs do tend to stay for a while


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Hope everyone had a lovely Thanksgiving. Ours was wonderful. My oldest, Cathy and her husband Marc came in late Tuesday. Wednesday was blustery and cold so went to movies instead of for a hike. Saw Mockingjay. Dear heaven, I cried at Road Runner movies as a kid and hate violence. One scene made the hair on my necklace standup it was so much like Hitler telling the Jewish people they were just "taking showers". But I was glad to be with them. After dinner we watched Nemo. Much more my speed. Thursday morning my younger daughter, Amanda came. They had camped in Volkswagon camper in the driveway as they arrived about 2 a.m. We all had a lovely walk and we fed the horses and cow. Dinner was around 4 p.m. Today I took them to my gymn and they just left. They are driving up 395 along the Sierras and camping along the way. Cathy and Marc left Thursday as their cat had eaten some string and they weren't sure if they would need to take him to emergency vet. A friend was caring for him.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, hope you feel better soon. 
Mel, I hope Greg gets help for his moods. If he won't go to counseling I hope you can go to learn skills to take care of you and Greg and understand your options. I lived far too log in an abusive marriage.
Sonja, prayers for your DS. I love your reindeer.
mags, beautiful roses.
Julie, beautiful sunset...or was it sunrise.
Daralene, hope you can rest now holiday is over.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've just spoke to him about 20 minutes ago and he's still full of cold but holding his own , hopefully he can get a full nights sleep ( doubtful ) and feel better in the morning


I hope he can get over this cold without his temperature going up. Hope he can get some rest and you also. Will be thinking of you and keeping fingers and everything else crossed. x


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Railyn said:


> What a wonderful Thanksgiving we had. There were 14 of us for dinner. DH and I started the cooking and gave out so the kids finished up. We had so much food! I made a cranberry jello salad and a vegetable plate and they weren't touched. DH bought the pies and he got 5 pies. Needless to say, we have a lot of pie left. I still have some dishes to do but that is not a problem. I could have used paper plates but I so hate paper plates. There is so much to be thankful for and my wonderful family is one of them. I feel so blessed!


Sounds like you had the perfect Thanksgiving. I'm so glad you had such a wonderful day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I hope he can get over this cold without his temperature going up. Hope he can get some rest and you also. Will be thinking of you and keeping fingers and everything else crossed. x


Thank you I think he needs wrapping up in bubble wrap as Sam would say


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, hope you feel better soon.
> Mel, I hope Greg gets help for his moods. If he won't go to counseling I hope you can go to learn skills to take care of you and Greg and understand your options. I lived far too log in an abusive marriage.
> Sonja, prayers for your DS. I love your reindeer.
> mags, beautiful roses.
> ...


Thank you Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

budasha said:


> How wonderful of you and the others to give up your Thanksgiving Day to provide for the needy. I hope when you got home, you were able to rest and enjoy the rest of the evening.


Tim talked my arm off for nearly 3 hours after we got home and stuff put away. I could barely keep my eyes open until he decided he was ready to head to bed. I thought that might never happen!! Today he and I spent most of the day together just the two of us while Don made several trips out to return some items to WAl-Mart because they failed to survive one use under the stock pot for some chicken and dumplings Paula (DD#1) made one afternoon. The exchange set were too large by just enough to be unusable, so that involved another trip out to a different source and then on to Wal-Mart to return the second set. Finally got the correct ones and home about 3pm before he had any lunch.

Good man! I think I'll keep him for another 50+ years.

Tonight I made boneless pork loin chops in the house teriyaki 
sauce with rice pilaf with cranberries and toasted almonds and a carrot-raisin salad. Tim reminded me that he is not a big fan of carrot-raisin salad, so he was satisfied with raw carrot sticks and a bit of dip someone put in the fridge last night.

Laundry is caught up and the dishwasher is running; now a chance to sit and visit or knit.

May be back later. Take care, y'all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, hope you feel better soon.
> Mel, I hope Greg gets help for his moods. If he won't go to counseling I hope you can go to learn skills to take care of you and Greg and understand your options. I lived far too log in an abusive marriage.
> Sonja, prayers for your DS. I love your reindeer.
> mags, beautiful roses.
> ...


It was actually a sunset to be over the Alps- at that point sunrises are over the ocean!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've just spoke to him about 20 minutes ago and he's still full of cold but holding his own , hopefully he can get a full nights sleep ( doubtful ) and feel better in the morning


I hope he recovers quickly. If not he needs to see his Dr, but I suppose that's all you can do or advise him. Thinking of you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm crossing my fingers he does not end up in hospital this week end as he is not very well at all today . That's where I've been most of the day as I didn't want him to be on his own . He seems to just have a cold with a bit of a cough
> No temperature as yet so fingers crossed it goes without causing any problems
> Sonja


Hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marilyn & Desert Joy, glad you got to have a lovely visit with your children.

Ohio Joy, I'm glad you got some down time after your busy days. I'm with Tim, don't care much for carrot raisin salad.

Sam, hope the cold is better soon & you don't end up in the spa again. Take care.

Daralene, I'm glad to hear your necks siblings are spending tie with her & hopefully they can get her the help she needs to escape her abuser. Such a difficult situation, the laws should be a little more flexible in such cases.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I was attempting to look up the recipe for Katis ham. No sucess


HandyFamily said:


> No, it's not canned meat...
> 
> It's supposed to be something like that:
> http://www.google.bg/search?q=%D1%84%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B0+%D1%88%D1%83%D0%BD%D0%BA%D0%B0&biw=1066&bih=895&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiSz5DNyqTJAhVI3SwKHeuvCh0Q_AUIBygB#tbm=isch&q=%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B0+%D1%88%D1%83%D0%BD%D0%BA%D0%B0
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, I pray for your relative trying to get out of abusive relationship. I am so grateful she has family support and a way to financially support her family. That is a real leg up on escaping abuse. My heart goes out to her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Jeanette I know you have limited time with having just take on the new job but my daughter turned me onto a site called Duolingo.com. It is free and has several languages you can learn. The key is practicing every day. I started it about a week and a half ago and love it. I'm learning Spanish. Lots of fun. Check it out.


Ooh, that looks like fun, learning Irish would be fun, but I could definitely do with brushing up on my German and Spanish, don't use them enough.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> These are all so lovely and I know you are so very thankful to have had her as your beloved mom. Now you can treasure these things as a remembrance of her and her love


I couldn't find the words that I wanted to say, Gwen, you said it so well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just wanted folks to know that I got a PM from Betty. She has been having computer problems and wanted to wish all a Happy Thanksgiving. She & her DH will be leaving for Atlanta on Sunday with a group from church to do some work for a charity (can't remember the name right now) and will return on the following Thursday. I am hopefully going to go meet up with her there.


I hope that they have a good trip and that Betty's not having too much pain. It will be wonderful if you can meet up with her, give her a big hug from me please.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, I pray for your relative trying to get out of abusive relationship. I am so grateful she has family support and a way to financially support her family. That is a real leg up on escaping abuse. My heart goes out to her.


Thank you so much for your kind words.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I hope your niece realizes that things won't change if she returns. Sometimes it just get worse.
> 
> Enjoy your get-together with your friends. Good friends are hard to find .


That is what I am afraid of. They were meeting for Thanksgiving. I hope wisdom reigns over feeling sorry for him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, hope you feel better soon.
> Mel, I hope Greg gets help for his moods. If he won't go to counseling I hope you can go to learn skills to take care of you and Greg and understand your options. I lived far too log in an abusive marriage.
> Sonja, prayers for your DS. I love your reindeer.
> mags, beautiful roses.
> ...


Sorry you lived with abuse. Glad you are not in that any more.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> The reason I do so much easy knitting is that I can read or do KP while knitting.


Good plan. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marilyn & Desert Joy, glad you got to have a lovely visit with your children.
> 
> Ohio Joy, I'm glad you got some down time after your busy days. I'm with Tim, don't care much for carrot raisin salad.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie. It must mean so much to her to have support. When she was younger she had another awful experience while in High School. This also was another culture, not the same as her H. It was a horrendous experience. She is such a beautiful young lady and I hope she won't become bitter or continue to be a victim.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all enjoyed your special day.
> I've just been outside and discovered the new mini rose named The Fairy has bloomed, beside my fairy statue, Enjoy Fan


You have such lovely roses.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, hope you are feeling better soon. I got p one morning this week with a sore throat, I tried that Throat Coat tea, it didn't taste very good but I gagged it down & it are seemed to do the trick.
> 
> Gwen that recipe must make a huge batch of fudge-4 pounds of sugar, wow.
> 
> I thought we were doing better about getting this puppy out often enough but got up to quite a mess this morning & a puddle just now. I can't believe how she's growing, eats like a wolf & then tries to eat the plastic dish I feed her from :roll:


If you add a little honey, it goes down a little easier.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's me not the keys the car . I need a fob that you press and I sign pops up from the car saying here I am . Thought I found it last week , got real close before I realised there was a strange man sat in it 😱


At least you didn't open the passenger door and start to get in, then realize that your stepmother wasn't in the drivers seat, that it was a strange man and he was looking at you rather aghast.  :roll: 
Yes, I did that, and no, I've never lived it down, Marla was in the car right next to it and saw it all. :?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've just spoke to him about 20 minutes ago and he's still full of cold but holding his own , hopefully he can get a full nights sleep ( doubtful ) and feel better in the morning


Oh no. These colds are awful and the flu is going around here. In fact one of the ladies wasn't at our lunch date because she came down with it and one lady had just gotten over it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Glad you enjoyed your Thanksgiving and received that special gift from your DGD.


Thank you. How sweet.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Liz was hoping to have it finished tonight but got reading and never picked it up . Will never get everything finished for Christmas if I don't stop getting sidetracked
> 
> Sonja


Can we identify. :wink: :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have faith stella - it will be done all in good time. --- sam



StellaK said:


> I am heating things up only. Tonight I had a baked potato from the microwave. I added some cheese and bacon bits. It was yummy!
> I am really tired of things being in a jumble.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is something to make you all smile
> What do you think of my stags don't think any of them would get to pull Santa's sleigh 😄


Beautiful knitting as usual Sonya.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That does not sound like a healthy relationship, hopefully she can remain out of it.


Oh goodness I hope so too. Have seen this too many times. It really takes its toll on the children as well.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can only think positive for you, and keep praying.


From me too Sonya. Could this delay his already delayed chemo?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry i have not been on much - i have a dingy of a cold and it has settled in my chest - you should hear me cough - i will catch up on last week's eventually. anyhow - meet me here. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-374830-1.html#8300840


Sam it must be horrible for you when a cold settles in your chest. If my DH gets a cold I can tell by the sound of his cough if we are going to end up at er. He usually ends up with pneumonia.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> At least you didn't open the passenger door and start to get in, then realize that your stepmother wasn't in the drivers seat, that it was a strange man and he was looking at you rather aghast.  :roll:
> Yes, I did that, and no, I've never lived it down, Marla was in the car right next to it and saw it all. :?


I have done that twice. I didn't start to get in I got right in. The second time my daughter was in the car beside waiting for me and watched me do it. They were both the same colour. She was laughing so hard she couldn't even talk.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That does not sound like a healthy relationship, hopefully she can remain out of it.


Ditto... RE Daralene's niece.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Beautiful knitting as usual Sonya.


Thank you Marilynn


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm crossing my fingers he does not end up in hospital this week end as he is not very well at all today . That's where I've been most of the day as I didn't want him to be on his own . He seems to just have a cold with a bit of a cough
> No temperature as yet so fingers crossed it goes without causing any problems
> Sonja


Just as well He didn't have the chemo.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> How did your niece survive? How awful!


Not a good student and is now just like her mother. I tolerate being with them for a few hours and that is it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Not a good student and is now just like her mother. I tolerate being with them for a few hours and that is it.


That is so sad- but I guess that is what role models are.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If you add a little honey, it goes down a little easier.


Re:throat coat tea, I'll try that next time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I have a SIL like that too. Years ago when we had gone round to their new house to deliver a birthday present for one of my nieces, I was warning my boys not to make a mess upstairs with the toys (I didn't know then that she made the kids keep most if their toys in the garage :shock when another niece, from a different family, piped up, " It's ok Aunt Catherine, there's nothing to make a mess with anyway!" Out of the mouths of babes! :lol:


Mouths of babes indeed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I had a sister who would not let her daughter read the books she was gifted as they might become a collector's item some day. I stopped giving the little girl gifts because she was never allowed to read her books and play with her toys. I felt bad, but no sense in spending money to give a gift and then the child is tortured to see it and not allowed to enjoy it. My sister would try to get me to gift cash, but I knew it would go to cigarettes instead of something for my niece. My boys were allowed to play with their toys. I didn't have time to think about collector's value. I would rather the boys play and learn about life through their playing.


Oh my, and chances are most things will never be collectors items, because there are so many made, very few things actually accrue a monetary value, the value of the gift, just for being a gift for the children to enjoy is much higher than any that might be gained monetarily in my mind.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hello, Everyone!
> 
> This is my first chance to sit or to get on the computer since last evening.
> 
> ...


You were very busy, but what a wonderful way to spend the Thanksgiving day, I'm sure that many people over the course of the day and the rest of the weekend are very thankful for all you all did.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is something to make you all smile
> What do you think of my stags don't think any of them would get to pull Santa's sleigh 😄


I think they certainly could pull Santa's sleigh, if not his, they can pull mine anytime, they look great, I like that they are not all identical. 
I think you have this knitting thing down pretty well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ha Ha.... I just saw this on FB.... so cute and funny
> 
> It was on a site called over 60.


LOL!! Too cute!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, hope you are feeling better.
Planning on a laid back day. A walk with Maya, some tidying and thinking a half inch from sock. I got busy talking and forgot to start foot decrease.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I guess I'd better stop commenting on everything here and just go to the new TP and comment there, or I'll never get there. lol
I am caught up here though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's called having a purpose in your life. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Hi, I've missed you!
> 
> Who would have believed that going back to work would make me feel better?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is beautiful! What will this be?


Swedenme said:


> Here is something to make you all smile
> What do you think of my stags don't think any of them would get to pull Santa's sleigh 😄


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOLOLOL!


sugarsugar said:


> Ha Ha.... I just saw this on FB.... so cute and funny
> 
> It was on a site called over 60.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love all of this! May have to check out how to do those cookies. Would be fun to take them to the DGDs.


NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share this this morning. I think I'd like to make these cookies.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto! Prayers for the niece.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I sometimes think marrying someone from another culture can cause problems, especially some cultures that the man is the boss. Not really the way most of us were raised & can really be a problem when they meet so called defiance with abuse. I hope your poor niece can get the situation sorted out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is going to be so cute! Love the idea.


NanaCaren said:


> Thank you! I have made one stocking to represent each of my children if I have time there will be a mitten representing their significant other. Lastly a hat for each grandchild, only the two legged ones. The fur babies will have to wait for another year.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds like such a wonderful gathering. I am so glad the kids all pithed in and helped you.


Railyn said:


> What a wonderful Thanksgiving we had. There were 14 of us for dinner. DH and I started the cooking and gave out so the kids finished up. We had so much food! I made a cranberry jello salad and a vegetable plate and they weren't touched. DH bought the pies and he got 5 pies. Needless to say, we have a lot of pie left. I still have some dishes to do but that is not a problem. I could have used paper plates but I so hate paper plates.  There is so much to be thankful for and my wonderful family is one of them. I feel so blessed!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's called having a purpose in your life. --- sam


I thought I had developed a new purpose in life --- retirement. Guess I wasn't quite ready as my user name implies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I thought I had developed a new purpose in life --- retirement. Guess I wasn't quite ready as my user name implies.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hello
> I did my last day of knitting with the kids on Thurs. They did so well. Only 2 boys didn't finish but it wasn't for lack of trying. I think the principal has another couple of sessions planned for me but not sure what yet. He said he will call me.
> I read and discovered I need an app to put pictures on here from my iPad so hopefully will have that figured out soon.
> Only one week of November left so must get busy on Christmas.
> ...


Mags, I am playing catch up here, so I am sorry it is such a late reply. Try this to post a photo. It is how I do it from my iPhone. (I am posting a photo of my new glasses to the new Tea Party from my phone so I can walk you thru it!) Click on Reply or Quote Reply. Type your message, then go below the message box to where you have the Browse buttons. Click on the top Browse button and you will get (or the choose file button, could be called either Browse or Choose File) I then have a window pop up giving me the option to Take Photo or Video, Choose Existing, or Cancel. I am choosing Choose Existing, as I have already taken the photo. That brings up my Camera Roll and My Photo Stream files. I am choosing my Camera Roll file. This brings up all of the photos on my phone. Now touch the photo you want to post. If you want to post more photos, go to the next Choose File or Browse button and repeat. When you are finished with that, click Send. Do Not click Preview. If you do, your photos will not post. You will need to start over and click send, not preview. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You can come clean up my documents file anytime you want....I've done the same thing and it is a mess.


MmmmHmmmm, sorry, don't think so. I "think" I have them cleaned up, but probably not. And I still haven't done the back up. Really need to do that!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Mine too.


  Same answer I gave Gwen!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Oh my gosh it worked😄 The picture is quite large though.
> One of the knitters modelling his scarf.


You did it!!! Yay! he did a great job on his scarf.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Does nt matter how big . I for one would love to see your pictures
> Sonja


 :thumbup: Re: Mags7 photos


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> One of Dudley napping with his new toy and one of my DGD Anna and me.


You and Anna are lovely ladies! The dogs are cute, too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind and will remain that way until at least tomorrow. Yesterday, when I came home from work, Matthew told me it hurt to breathe so I took him to immediate care. I had him checked out since we lost a cousin of my husband's last summer due to a heart attack and he was only 32. Early deaths run in my husbands side of the family due to heart issues. This mom is not messing around so the center did a few x-rays to make sure he didn't have any fluids built up around his heart or lungs which he didn't. They did see that he had inflammation of the muscles in his chest so he is on medicine for pain and inflammation. If he is not better in a few days, we are to take him to his doctor to be checked on. It was a long night for me. When we came home, Matthew helped me make my bed as I had taken off all of the bedding to be washed right before he said something to me. His older brother found out and asked him if he was okay. It is nice that the boys care so much about each other.
> 
> I did read that Shane passed away. Bonnie, I know that comes with mixed emotions but I am so glad that you did get to visit with him and his family before he passed away. What a difficult time for the family.


Hope Matthew is feeling much better by now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, yum your Thanksgiving dishes all sound fabulous.
> More sad news today, our neighbour has passed away in rest home.
> Her intellectually sons are devastated and their sister has a lot to organise now. Boy oh boy what a year it's been. We visited SILon weekend and she's a mess. Smoking heaps, won't get help and it's a sad situation also.
> But on the bright side, this afternoon I have been to visit Julie, and seen her outstanding Guernsey she's working on. It's a beautiful teal colour and will suit her very well. I got to meet Ringo too, and he's an adorable little guy. And I got lots of doggie licks from him too. So that has cheered me up some after this emotional day. Thoughts and prayers to you Mel re Shane's passing. Cheers Fan


Fan, so sorry to hear of your neighbor's passing. Keeping your SIL in my prayers.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Can you believe it? It took me ... I don't know, minutes, to figure out this 2 grade math problem...
But it's fun.
Say, Jim and George meet each other on the street. They see there is an one digit number, written with chalk on the asphalt. Jim adds 1 to it and George takes away 2. They both calculate correctly and both come up with the same number. So, what is the number written on the street?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Can you believe it? It took me ... I don't know, minutes, to figure out this 2 grade math problem...
> But it's fun.
> Say, Jim and George meet each other on the street. They see there is an one digit number, written with chalk on the asphalt. Jim adds 1 to it and George takes away 2. They both calculate correctly and both come up with the same number. So, what is the number written on the street?


I am hopeless with math, Kati! I have not the foggiest idea!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finally caught up here. Few days without Internet and you can really get behind.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Can you believe it? It took me ... I don't know, minutes, to figure out this 2 grade math problem...
> But it's fun.
> Say, Jim and George meet each other on the street. They see there is an one digit number, written with chalk on the asphalt. Jim adds 1 to it and George takes away 2. They both calculate correctly and both come up with the same number. So, what is the number written on the street?


They both get 7! One sees 6 and the other 9, because they are facing each other, correct?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> They both get 8! One sees 6 and the other 9, because they are facing each other, correct?


Clever lady!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> They both get 7! One sees 6 and the other 9, because they are facing each other, correct?


Yea, I know - but the thing is, my son got it right away, and I had to actually think about it for some time - even having the answer (I was checking his works). I'm getting old, I guess... and these tricks are for the youngsters to solve.


----------

